# Naruto Gaiden Chapter 6 Discussion Thread



## Klue (May 28, 2015)

Die when you predict.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...



--------------------------


----------



## Sora (May 28, 2015)

Sasuke and Naruto solo Shin and Sharingan Ibiki


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2015)

One of three or so chapters where these guys fight against each other.

Or actually..this fight might last the entire miniseries, and conclude by bringing the Uchihas together in some way.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (May 28, 2015)

Sasuke will fight the baldy and naruto goes to fight onion kid while protecting sarada, chouchou is just eating her potato chips while watching the fight 
and then sakura will interrupt madafaka or the baldy will kill her


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2015)

Naruto and Sasuke pwn Baldy's Mangekyou with ease. He has no choice but to go up a level.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2015)

sakura gets saved.

salad sees how daddy loves mommy and doesn't ask about who her true mommy is.



Klue said:


> Naruto and Sasuke pwn Baldy's Mangekyou with ease. He has no choice but to go up a level.



yeah........... baldy goes EMS


----------



## heartsutra (May 28, 2015)

^I think baldy is already in EMS

Baldy's intention will be revealed and explained.
Sakura reaches them.

There'll be more flashbacks.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 28, 2015)

Sarada gets in trouble somehow.


----------



## Csdabest (May 28, 2015)

Izanagi And Mangekyo Spam


----------



## hussamb (May 28, 2015)

i think if kishi want to make the arc legit he will make it vary hard for sasuke and naruto to win, and maybe they will lose


----------



## Mofo (May 28, 2015)

Dunno who's gonna pwn him harder.
Naruto is the Hokage  who must defend his subjects but Sasuke  has the defensive father card in store, furthermore Sakura might  use "Here is how much I love you Sarada"  bonus.
The sharingan freak is either strong or incredibly stupid.


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 28, 2015)

I suppose we'll see a huge hax jutsu from father otherwise attacking Naruto and Sasuke like that is really stupid.But maybe we could see some Six Path Senjutsu action.


----------



## Mider T (May 28, 2015)

The reunification of the Sannin.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2015)

Hopefully some rinnegan action.


----------



## NW (May 28, 2015)

Sasuke realizes who Shisui is and acts like Kakashi did when he was realizing who Obito was. 

Shisui uses this to gain the upper hand while Naruto fights off Shin. He recalls the crow and when Itachi told him about Shisui.


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 28, 2015)

- Before Sakura arrives for another sh*tty Team 7 moment.....

- Lord Kiba comes in and saves all of them.

- He Kills the retarded bald guy trying to ressurect the Akatsuki (yet again , Kishi truly is an unimaginative writer)
- He Slaps some sense into Sasuke for trying to make Kaguya relevant to the Story again.....(we don't more of her sh*t )
- He slaps for the Akimichi girl for her sh*tty jokes for the past 5 chapters.
- He slaps Naruto for being a sh*tty father to his own spawn
- When Sakura arrives, He slaps her for not telling her daughter the truth......(and all this unnecessary drama could be avoided)
- Then Kiba tells all of them to go home
[CHAPTER END]

PS: Oh yeah, before they go home, Lord Kiba reveals his secret child who was tailing him.

[REAL CHAPTER END]


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 28, 2015)

Finnaly some good shit !

 - I predict that either Sakura or Sarada gets kidnapped.... Sakura is more likely tho.
 - Naruto and Sasuke defeats some Shin's and that guy with ton of sharingans in him.
 -  Maybe som colaboration battle ?

More info about kaguya army and a stronger enemy...


----------



## ThunderRaikage (May 28, 2015)

someone know how much this gaiden will last ? i'm enjoying it


----------



## Platypus (May 28, 2015)

ThunderRaikage said:


> someone know how much this gaiden will last ? i'm enjoying it



Nobody does, but typically, a mini-series has about 10-20 chapters.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 28, 2015)

ThunderRaikage said:


> someone know how much this gaiden will last ? i'm enjoying it



It should last until August at most.

It's titled "Road to Boruto" after all.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 28, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> It should last until August at most.
> 
> It's titled "Road to Boruto" after all.



With rather little Boruto...

Hmmm, the Last kinda introduced Bolt and Himawari with the Uzumaki family being to reasonable to have any drama worth writing about.

Also if the movie focuses mainly on the BoltSasuke bond then Salad will need more than Bolt to have an established background as Kishi choose to not make her and Sasuke meet during so many years and the movie alone can't develop their bond without some prior contact.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 28, 2015)

Hopefully this guy revels a little bit of his plan before getting stomped


----------



## Zef (May 28, 2015)

Lawd Sasuke negs someone.


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2015)

Sakura gets kidnapped


----------



## Arya Stark (May 28, 2015)

Sakura and Sasuke have a badass duo together and punch the big baddie
Sarada sees how much they love each other
Family hug!

Happy ending. 




Arles Celes said:


> With rather little Boruto...
> 
> Hmmm, the Last kinda introduced Bolt and Himawari with the Uzumaki family being to reasonable to have any drama worth writing about.
> 
> Also if the movie focuses mainly on the BoltSasuke bond then Salad will need more than Bolt to have an established background as Kishi choose to not make her and Sasuke meet during so many years and the movie alone can't develop their bond without some prior contact.



I have no idea and don't care. I'm following this new era out of obligation.


----------



## RBL (May 28, 2015)

Revive of Akatsuki
Revive of Akatsuk
Revive of Akat
Revive of Ak
Revive of N
Revive of Ne
Revive of Neji


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2015)

vered said:


> Hopefully some rinnegan action.



Asura Path baby.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 28, 2015)

Sakura shows up mid-fight and we some some badass neo-Sannin/Team 7 fighting action to protect Sarada
Sarada gets kidnapped or held/used as hostage to get to Sasuke.
Akatsuki wants Sasuke's eyes
Akatsuki attempts to use Sasuke's family as leverage
Team 7 reunion
Possibly more flashbacks


----------



## vered (May 28, 2015)

Klue said:


> Asura Path baby.



Too much win but who knows , Asura and or Human and or deva will be great to see.
And perhaps new dojutsu techs related to his own unique power(which may be connected to Kaguya's own dimension power-going by the DB entries).


----------



## Milady (May 28, 2015)

Sasuke shows badass move
Naruto shows even more badass move
Sakura jumps in at the right moment and does something awesome

sannin gathering oh yeahh baby

Sarada sees her parent together for the first time
Chouchou still admiring papasuke 
Boruto remains forgotten


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 28, 2015)

Maybe Naruto uses Kage Bunshins to take on the Shin clones.

Lets see if Sasuke starts getting some needy good-dad points or if Hotkage continues to be Sarada's moral support.


----------



## NW (May 28, 2015)

Hopefully the preview is good


----------



## Abanikochan (May 28, 2015)

Somehow I have a feeling Sasuke or the other characters are just going to refer to Baldy as _you_ as if we're supposed to know exactly who he is.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 28, 2015)

> Sakura jumps in at the right moment and does something awesome


Sakura doing something awesome?


----------



## sugarmaple (May 29, 2015)

I predict that something like this will happen to Eye Head

*Eriko*

And Link removed that something happened in the past during Kaguya's Prime


----------



## Addy (May 29, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Sakura doing something awesome?



i had this terrible thought where the enemy uses sakura as a shield and sasuke chidori's her


----------



## Teachan (May 29, 2015)

Battle happens. 
Baddy monologues. 
Plan hinted.
Sarada gets kidnapped.
Sakura arrives too late.
Chouchou cries for her friend. 
Naruto and Sasuke go to save Sarada; Sakura stays behind with Couchou.
Sarada wakes up in enemy lair.

Fin.


----------



## RBL (May 29, 2015)

Teachan said:


> Battle happens.
> Baddy monologues.
> Plan hinted.
> Sarada gets kidnapped.
> ...



no mexican here, only english, dare to write in a foreigner language again and ill report u 

OT :  i think neji is going to be revived, kishimoto said he was going to bring him back, and the villain of the Gaiden is trying to get his own army


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 29, 2015)

Sarada gets kidnapped.



Addy said:


> i had this terrible thought where the enemy uses sakura as a shield and sasuke chidori's her



Don't get confused Addy that was Karin.


----------



## Addy (May 29, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Don't get confused Addy that was Karin.


and now it's sakura's turn........... wait, he already stabbed her in a genjutsu so that would be repetitive


----------



## Ghost14 (May 29, 2015)

Baldy uses all of the MS jutsu.
Sasuke uses his rinnegan and activates his perfect bijuu raiton Susanoo.
Naruto goes into bijuu space and we see all of the current Jin.  They lend Naruto chakra and he enters RSM.
Baldy shits himself and dies of fear.


----------



## tasuxeda (May 29, 2015)

I personally would like to see Naruto give Sarada and Chōchō chakra cloaks so they can be part of the fight


----------



## MayorNiYueki (May 30, 2015)

i  predict talk no jutsu 
i predict sakura will passed out again


----------



## sugarmaple (May 30, 2015)

I predict Jashin

And Sarada is gonna be like 

Plus  for mini juubi

And something like this too four tails from Kurama to deflect Sage Art: Massive Rasengan


----------



## heartsutra (May 30, 2015)

I think it's too early for TnJ and Jashin to appear next chapter.


----------



## Addy (May 30, 2015)

i predict we see itachi next chapter because at this pace, villain's motivations will be revealed


----------



## Klue (May 30, 2015)

Baldy spams the same MS jutsu again-and-again. 

Blink faps.


Sasuke bored out of his mind, unleashes Rinne.


End Gaiden.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 30, 2015)

I predict Baldy vs Sasuke, but Sasuke finds it hard, and needs rinnegan, Baldy activates Izanagi while figthing, Sakura arrives and the queen is a fodder again.


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2015)

Baldy kills Sakura who takes a death blow for her daughter and sarad feels bad for not believing Sakura was her mom.


----------



## TRN (May 30, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Baldy kills Sakura who takes a death blow for her daughter and sarad feels bad for not believing Sakura was her mom.



I would love for this to happen


----------



## Indra (May 30, 2015)

Sakura has regeneration for a reason. Because she sucks at fighting.

So I predict her loosing unless she punches the ground.


----------



## Akiretsu (May 30, 2015)

-Sasuke and Akatsuki Leader Clash
-Sasuke and Akatsuki Leader Talks while fighting
-Shin and Bros. Tries to Pack out Naruto
-Sarada Fan Girls over Naruto's Might
-Akatsuki Leader Manages to Match Sasuke
-Akatsuki Leader pulls out some WTF hax and Nearly kills Sasuke
-Sakura Comes in and Saves Sasuke
-Sarada looks upon her mother and Father in Awe together
-Shin and Bros. regroups with his Father after getting stomped by Naruto
-Epic Team 7 pose 
-Sarada and Chouchou Fan Girling
-WTF revelation by Akatsuki Leader


----------



## Frosch (May 31, 2015)

Sakura will arrive just in time to get killed, because Kishi has run out of ideas on how to shit on her character, not without spilling Sarada that she's not her real mother, but that she's a bastard child born out of Karin stealing Sasuke's sperm, Sarada's last name is changed to Leaf: Leaf Sarada, the Bastard of the Konoha. Boruto's movie is changed to Sarada and she becomes the new protagonist.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 31, 2015)

Danzo 2.0 spams the shit out of Izanagi so as not to die instantly. Sasuke actually uses the Rinnegan for once. Please Kishi

Oh, and Rasengans, Shadow Clones, and TnJ.


----------



## PinkPunkPossum (May 31, 2015)

I predict family drama


----------



## COREYxYEROC (May 31, 2015)

sakura arrives... sees a defeated naruto and sasuke.

the enemy is standing over sarada... sarada is crying. she awakens full sharingan (shit day for sarada)
sakura blows, she is more ferocious than ever, she tagges the new threat, completely obliterating him till there is nothing but blood everywhere

sakura doesnt even look at sasuke, she doesnt care about him, she only cares for her chilf. she and sarada go home. the end... xD

honestly though... i think it is pretty obvious sakura or sarada is going to be taken... its such a piss take
i want for once to see sakura do something great... she had some moments but she has never been a central character after the sasori arc
i would prefer it if sarada was taken and team 7 reunite to save her... but it probably wont happen that way.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (May 31, 2015)

tasuxeda said:


> I personally would like to see Naruto give Sarada and Chōchō chakra cloaks so they can be part of the fight



not happening... they still not even graduated the academy yet. they dont have headbands so are not even ninjas



PinkPunkPossum said:


> I predict family drama



this would make my day... i think the forums would explode too xD


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 31, 2015)

on the other hand, Sakura might be able to diliver a fatal blow to baldy, and baldy uses Izanagi, then baldy says Sakura is a fodder.  Sasuke says, bring Sarada home and ash the laundry, both of you stinks like skunks


----------



## NW (May 31, 2015)

I predict Shisui reveals his whole body is littered with Sharingans


----------



## Csdabest (May 31, 2015)

Baldy and Sasuke scrap. Baldy uses Kamui to phase through Sasuke's attack. Sasuke attempts again and connects. We find out Sasuke has Kamui as well and synced up hit Baldy sending him retreating


----------



## BlinkST (May 31, 2015)

Klue said:


> Baldy spams the same MS jutsu again-and-again.
> 
> Blink faps.
> 
> ...


----------



## eyeknockout (May 31, 2015)

Ugly bald sharingan guy uses quadruple perfect susanoo (since he has so many MS pairs) and attacks sasuke. Naruto attacks it but it phases through his rasengan catches it and throws it towards sasuke. Sasuke cuts it with lightning sword and uses his susanoo with wings and legs. Sarada is impressed with her father's talent, baldy sharingan is not. Shin comes rko outta nowhere holding a kunai at chocho's throat. Naruto shunshins extremely fast toward shin to realize that it's a trap, the shin clone explodes and another shin appears from a corner by the mini kamui juubi and uses his MS to launch kunai at sarada. Sasuke looks back at the last second in shock at what's to come. Chapters ends


----------



## TehDarkDarkOfPerdition (May 31, 2015)

Mediocre fighting+MS power spam. Sasuke notices all the Sharingans, remembers Danzo=Itachi Genjutsu appearance.
Shin has a fanboy moment, becomes enraged by false Itachi and gets cut in half because of it.
Darth Bane look-a-like bitches out after monologue about having more than one way to get what he wants, i.e using Sakura/Sarada as leverage to get Sasuke's Rinnegan in order to summon the Gedo back to save the world.

Foreshadowing a greater threat and hyping it as greater than Kaguya. END


----------



## Shattering (Jun 1, 2015)

I predict Sakura getting there just in time for the battle, baldy makes things go wild, Sasuke ignores his wife and daughter to go after baldy and Naruto has to protect them, Naruto gets mad at Sasuke...

Itachi is probably named to taunt Sasuke...


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hopefully Rinnegan.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 1, 2015)

Well the next chapter. Chouchou is gonna make a hilarious hostage with her dad questions, food demands ,her passive dissing  Shins gonna be confused as fuck.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 1, 2015)

I hope all of team 7 do something impressive while Sarada watches in awe at the skills of top class shinobi. Hopefully regretting that she doubted Sakura was her mother.


----------



## TRN (Jun 1, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I hope all of team 7 do something impressive while Sarada watches in awe at the skills of top class shinobi. Hopefully regretting that she doubted Sakura was her mother.



I'm with everyone else and had enough of this force team 7 shit   It always look so force and stupid, not to mention out of place


----------



## Bellville (Jun 1, 2015)

TRN said:


> I'm with everyone else and had enough of this force team 7 shit   It always look so force and stupid, not to mention out of place



10 years of being estranged from each other with the addition of at least one rightfully upset child, a Naruto that forgot/didn't realize the kid never met Sasuke, and a Sasuke and Sakura that nobody knows what's going on between them anymore... Yeah the Team 7 gag has gone on well past its prime by now. Besides, how truly necessary is Sakura in a battle like this compared to Naruto and Sasuke? Her use would mainly be healing now since the other two are so overpowered for offense.


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 1, 2015)

I predict Tower Dimensions.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 1, 2015)

I predict Chouchou asking the bald guy if he's her father. 

Then he kills her with a shuriken.

And nobody notice. 

Not even us, cause all of this is off-paneled.


----------



## RockSauron (Jun 1, 2015)

Sakura arrives 

choo choo train wonders if Sakura is her real daddy.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 1, 2015)

Bellville said:


> 10 years of being estranged from each other with the addition of at least one rightfully upset child, a Naruto that forgot/didn't realize the kid never met Sasuke, and a Sasuke and Sakura that nobody knows what's going on between them anymore... Yeah the Team 7 gag has gone on well past its prime by now. Besides, how truly necessary is Sakura in a battle like this compared to Naruto and Sasuke? Her use would mainly be healing now since the other two are so overpowered for offense.



I more less agree with this. Even the healing thing is out there as that mean Naruto or Sasuke got to get hurt or Naruto fails at keeping the kids safe. 

Winch i never see happening More likely Sakura her self will need to be save or get hurt as soon as she show up.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 1, 2015)

Izanagi hijinks


----------



## Bellville (Jun 1, 2015)

overlordofnobodies said:


> I more less agree with this. Even the healing thing is out there as that mean Naruto or Sasuke got to get hurt or Naruto fails at keeping the kids safe.
> 
> Winch i never see happening More likely *Sakura her self will need to be save* or get hurt as soon as she show up.



No point unless Sakura is going to be stolen as a device to show Sasuke gives a crap about her. She has no instrumental value to the enemy from what we've seen thus far. They want the sharingan. Sakura could only be used to lure Salad or Sasuke in really. I suppose Salad recklessly trying to chase after her mom seems possible but... I'd rather not see Sakura kicked by canon again after she woke up from her fainting spell not even an entire chapter ago. 

And yeah the level of OP for both Sasuke and Naruto makes getting injured/allowing a kidnapping to occur look really out of place.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 1, 2015)

/\ By save I mean more like Sakura just get there and eye guy throw a fire ball or what ever you like at her and Sasuke block it for  her.

Though in the end we both agree that the guy are to over power for any of this.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 1, 2015)

If Sakura needs saving from a fireball, then... just... no...


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2015)

Platypus said:


> If Sakura needs saving from a fireball, then... just... no...



she gets defeated by a punch


----------



## Bellville (Jun 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> she gets defeated by a punch



her own punch by the way things have been going.






I hope predict.... Salad continuing to be unimpressed by people trying to soften the blow to her fantasies that is The Real Sasuke. Although TNJ is inevitable.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2015)

Bellville said:


> her own punch by the way things have been going.


 ouch 



> I hope predict.... Salad continuing to be unimpressed by people trying to soften the blow to her fantasies that is The Real Sasuke. Although TNJ is inevitable.


she sees sasuke using 6 paths powers and she s like "who gives a shit? "


----------



## Klue (Jun 1, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Hopefully Rinnegan.



Only thing that matters.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2015)

Klue said:


> Only thing that matters.



oh klue, you unfortunate unfortunate fool 

one lowkey rennigan jutsu max


----------



## Platypus (Jun 1, 2015)

Yep. No way our villain is getting wrecked in his first battle. 
Watch as he keeps Sasuke at bay with regular Mangekyou


----------



## Sora (Jun 1, 2015)

I have a feeling baldy will wreck Naruto and Sauce


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Yep. No way our villain is getting wrecked in his first battle.
> Watch as he keeps Sasuke at bay with regular Mangekyou



nah bro, that's not what i meant. if this series ends in a few chapters and this is a one time villain, he will be dead this chapter.

regardless, i mean that sasuke with rennigan never impressed me having the inferior kamui rip off ability of switching places............ laaaaaaaaaaame 

call me when he uses the ashura path lazer gun in place of his left arm like fucking megaman. then, we will talk 


Sora said:


> I have a feeling baldy will wreck Naruto and Sauce



i wish that but it aint happening


----------



## Klue (Jun 1, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Yep. No way our villain is getting wrecked in his first battle.
> Watch as he keeps Sasuke at bay with regular Mangekyou



Only because Sasuke doesn't use Rinnegan.

Naruto spams Bijuu powers of course.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2015)

Klue said:


> *
> Only because Sasuke doesn't use Rinnegan.
> *
> Naruto spams Bijuu powers of course.



and he never will use it.......... like in the last......... where he used chidori


----------



## Klue (Jun 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> and he never will use it.......... like in the last......... where he used chidori



Conflicts would end far too quickly if he did.

Not that mad.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2015)

Klue said:


> Conflicts would end far too quickly if he did.
> 
> Not that mad.



sure your not


----------



## soulnova (Jun 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> ouch
> 
> 
> she sees sasuke using 6 paths powers and she s like "who gives a shit? "



10/10


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 1, 2015)

baldy cqn handle rinnegan hax, cause baldy is having sharingan hax.  Sarada is the to their defeat.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 1, 2015)

I thought this was going to end in 50 chapters?!?!
Can someone please tell me when it's done?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't know. Apparently they announced the volume for release on 4th of August, and it isn't numbered.

So lel, Baldy might get trashed next chapter after all


----------



## NW (Jun 1, 2015)

MS81 said:


> I thought this was going to end in 50 chapters?!?!
> Can someone please tell me when it's done?


50 chapters of uchiha soap opera? 

Apparently it's supposed to be about 15-20 chapters.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 1, 2015)

Fusion said:


> 50 chapters of uchiha soap opera?
> 
> Apparently it's supposed to be about 15-20 chapters.



Then baldy vl uchiha is going to get wrecked.





Platypus said:


> I don't know. Apparently they announced the volume for release on 4th of August, and it isn't numbered.
> 
> So lel, Baldy might get trashed next chapter after all


Ok thanks bro.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 1, 2015)

Fusion said:


> 50 chapters of uchiha soap opera?
> 
> Apparently it's supposed to be about 15-20 chapters.



14 at most if the announced volume is going to be the only one. Likely, coz not numbered.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 1, 2015)

Platypus said:


> 14 at most if the announced volume is going to be the only one. Likely, coz not numbered.



Uchiha villains are always manipulated by 'the real final villain'. So god knows how many chapters of 'twists' and 'turns' we still have. Remember Obito using Nagato? Madara using Obito? Black Zetsu using Madara? Kishi's going to repeat that shit all over again, so one volume won't cut it


----------



## Platypus (Jun 1, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Uchiha villains are always manipulated by 'the real final villain'. So god knows how many chapters of 'twists' and 'turns' we still have. Remember Obito using Nagato? Madara using Obito? Black Zetsu using Madara? Kishi's going to repeat that shit all over again, so one volume won't cut it



I could see the following happening:


Gaiden finishes Baldy and Sarada's subplots.
Movie fleshes out Boruto, in a team with Sarada and Mitsuki. Another filler villain will appear. (_scarier than Kaguya_? Do we want that to be resolved in a movie?) 
Were steps 1 and 2 successful enough? Cue in a new, longer series. At least Pierrot would gladly continue.

or


Gaiden finishes Baldy and Sarada's subplots.
Boruto movie. Potentially Naruto & co. preparing for the new threat in the background?
Timeskip: New mini-series about the new threat,

Either way, Baldy's probably going to be an embarrassment of a villain. 
Hope he's just another random filler guy instead of Shisui


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 1, 2015)

This is where baldy & shin gain respect and go past filler into akatsuki level respect .Im backing them.Again its not about the power levels,strength ,jutsu eye candy. Its about tactical,strategic fighting that stops naruto's power to dominate.This makes a better read.Its also the only way to credible write naruto failing.You cant beat him directly just not believable.HAve to own him with leverage.

*Sasuke's gonna get owned,knock down, whatever & saved by sakura.One way or another.
*Bullshit family reunion. all together or just mama & papa.

*Naruto just gonna stand there and do a kyuubi wind roar & pwn shin.

*Baldy is gonna say he needs to get naruto out of this. And they will kidnap chouchou to split naruto up.Chouchou is gonna make a hilarious hostage.

I hope kageruto gets mad and scolds everyone there.I know chouchou is getting kidnapped for sure. Sasuke getting owned. Just not sure how kishi does this soap opera crap.Does he have a full family reunion or does baldy just kick ass and take sarada so these parents have there soap opera talk.Would be better for kishi to stretch this first sarada,then sakura,then do a together meet..

Double steal from baldy & shin would be immense. 

These muthafuckas need to win this & get out this filler ranking. Im rocking with team baldy.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 1, 2015)

Klue said:


> Conflicts would end far too quickly if he did.
> 
> Not that mad.


When Kamui shits all over that Rinnegan...


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 1, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> When Kamui shits all over that Rinnegan...



Can u link me to the complete photo in your avatar?

An I predict the villains get a small win


----------



## Zef (Jun 2, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> Can u link me to the complete photo in your avatar?
> 
> An I predict the villains get a small win


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 2, 2015)

I have trust in itachi's disciples baldy and shin. Hopefully they outsmart sasuke and naruto. Itachi has proven how powerful having only a mangekyou can be even when up against stronger techniques. So since itachi taught baldy and shin directly I believe they should show the true power of the uchiha.


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 2, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> Can u link me to the complete photo in your avatar?
> 
> An I predict the villains get a small win


----------



## Indra (Jun 2, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> When Kamui shits all over that Rinnegan...


Dat always activated Rinnegan 

If that happens the rustle will appear


----------



## Addy (Jun 2, 2015)

lndra said:


> Dat always activated Rinnegan
> 
> If that happens the rustle will appear


that always activated useless as fuck rennigan 

i am telling ya, left arm ashura path or rennigan can go fuck itself


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 2, 2015)

Man I'm really starting to think the bald guy is shisui for real, I mean look at this panel, besides what kabuto is saying, look at that pic, shisui looks exactly like him lol




And thanks for the link guys


----------



## Addy (Jun 2, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> Man I'm really starting to think the bald guy is shisui for real, I mean look at this panel, besides what kabuto is saying, look at that pic, shisui looks exactly like him lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i am ok with it being shisui. unlike obito, it makes sense to be honest :/


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 2, 2015)

when did rin'negan become super saiyan forms?? Infront of naruto its just shit.

Of course it can lose to mangek .Rin'negan has to be used tactically its not cheap bullshit like sharingan.  You actually have to combine its jutsu & strategy for it to work. This instant pwn hype going on is fanfic. Sasukes power level doesn't go up he just can use other jutsu. Kaguya spanking already showed that,


----------



## Meat (Jun 2, 2015)

Like I said before, Sharingan guy is confident in attacking Naruto and smiled when facing Sasuke. This guy must be something.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 2, 2015)

I wonder if Kishi will have Sasuke use his rinnegan. Probably not as he always seems to like nerfing people with the rinnegan.

Hopefully we can at least see him use susanoo. I want to see that shit after all these years. Maybe its changed.


----------



## Klue (Jun 2, 2015)

Meat said:


> Like I said before, Sharingan guy is confident in attacking Naruto and *smiled when facing Sasuke*. This guy must be something.



I'm sure everyone has an idea why. I believe Sasuke may have something he wants, and it's not penis.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 2, 2015)

I predict Sakura does something stupid


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 2, 2015)

Evil posted clues this time last week, maybe she will again if the chapter's interesting

Though i bet the chapter will just be Naruto and Sasuke owing and the "cliffhanger" Sakura showing up


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 2, 2015)

Bald Shisui uses Koto on Sasuke, makes him fight Naruto. Then he kidnaps Sarada.  Chocho dies in the cross fire.

Sakura arrives @ the battlefield to see Sasuke & Naruto fighting again. She passes out. End of chapter.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2015)

Klue said:


> I'm sure everyone has an idea why. I believe Sasuke may have something he wants, and it's not penis.



Bullshit, that's always been the case when it comes to people hunting Sasuke down. Why would Kishi change that now, because he's married? Pfft.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 2, 2015)

All that pent up frustration between Sasuke and Sakura, this chapter must be so hot


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 2, 2015)

I predict Team 7 moment.


----------



## Klue (Jun 2, 2015)

Rosi said:


> All that pent up frustration between Sasuke and Sakura, this chapter must be so hot



Sasuke isn't frustrated, he has gotten laid.


----------



## Addy (Jun 2, 2015)

^^ people still think sasuke gives a shit about the health of his D 


Rosi said:


> All that pent up frustration between Sasuke and Sakura, this chapter must be so hot



neither sasuke or sakura showed any sign of stress over their "pent up frustration"


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> ^^ people still think sasuke gives a shit about the health of his D
> 
> neither sasuke or sakura showed any sign of stress over their "pent up frustration"



What, you think this was just caused by anger at salad? 





Dat saucecawk is being missed.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2015)

Everytime I see that pic of her accidently destroying the house all I could think of is Sasuke's bank account. Ouch.


----------



## Addy (Jun 2, 2015)

Luiz said:


> What, you think this was just caused by anger at salad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


once you go sasuke, you need that sausage 


ShadowReij said:


> Everytime I see that pic of her accidently destroying the house all I could think of is Sasuke's bank account. Ouch.



as if sasuke pays for the house


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 2, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> No one is crapping on rin'negan.  People talk like its super saiyan power up. When there's clear evidence it just gives users jutsu. So hiding it and doing a drama 2010 kakashi reveal is pathetic. Your level don't go up with rin'negan you just get nifty jutsu.
> 
> Sasuke got rin'negan and got clowned by kaguya.His power remaned the same he just got nice jutsu that's it. Its actually a tactical eye. Thats why its respected. But yall bitch dudes act like its super saiyan forms. Stop the over hype and fanfics.
> 
> If you use a wrong path jutsu against attack X you get owned period.



That was before he even knew how to use his rinnegan correctly, you seen what he did effortlessly to 9 bijuus with Chibaku Tensei, Pain couldnt even seal half of the kyuubi


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 2, 2015)

Sasuke has RinneSharingan it's not exactly a fair comparison


----------



## Mariko (Jun 2, 2015)

Meat said:


> Like I said before, Sharingan guy is confident in attacking Naruto and smiled when facing Sasuke. This guy must be something.



Or he's just missed part II...


----------



## soulnova (Jun 2, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Bald Shisui uses Koto on Sasuke, makes him fight Naruto. Then he kidnaps Sarada.  Chocho dies in the cross fire.
> 
> Sakura arrives @ the battlefield to see Sasuke & Naruto fighting again. She passes out. End of chapter.



I was not going to put much attention to this post, _but dat ending_...


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 2, 2015)

a wild Katsuyu will appear

*KWEEN*


----------



## thinmints (Jun 2, 2015)

team 7 reunion hype


----------



## Trojan (Jun 2, 2015)

I predict

1 or 2 chapters fighting those guys.
a chapter or 2 with Oro and taka to explain those main plots 
a chapter for the graduation exam, and perhaps a last page or a double page for the "real" enemy
which his/her story will continue in the movie.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 2, 2015)

thinmints said:


> team 7 reunion hype





Really excited about this chapter. Certainly seems to be one thats going to be more actiony


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 2, 2015)

In before we find out it takes several chapters for Sakura to arrive, or her arrival is the cliffhanger for this chapter.


----------



## Addy (Jun 2, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> In before we find out it takes several chapters for Sakura to arrive, or her arrival is the cliffhanger for this chapter.



i just want to see if sasuke recognizes sakura or not XD


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 2, 2015)

I predict the bald guy surprising all of you... lets say mass sharingan has its perks.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Jun 2, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> I predict the bald guy surprising all of you... lets say mass sharingan has its perks.



OOOH YOU ;-;


----------



## Teachan (Jun 2, 2015)

This Gaiden is supposed to be short. Sakura has just woken up and goes there.

She'll get there in the final chapter, just like in the main series, after all the action is said and done.


----------



## Addy (Jun 2, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> I predict the bald guy surprising all of you... lets say mass sharingan has its perks.



whatever the case may be, i predict sasuke not impressing spamming his own kamui


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 2, 2015)

Endless Izanagi?

Well...it could help baldy to capture Salad when everyone thinks that baldy is dead.

But mere sharingan and projectiles won't help overcome BM defense or Susanoo.

Though...baldy could try to capture Salad from the go with some cheap move and force Sasuke to stab himself like Hanzo forced Yahiko to do. That would prove that Sasuke cares for Salad and offer even more drama that makes Kishi so hard...

A captured Salad would normally be the obvious course. That or Sasuke dies to protect her and proves his love.

However, this Gaiden won't last long enough for a rescue arc and we know that Salad starts safe and sound in the Gaiden. Sasuke is alive too otherwise Bolt wouldn't become his student.

Hmmm....


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 2, 2015)

Faceless Man stop trying to play people. Everybody knows you don't have spoilers. 


Anyway, hoping for some rinnegan action  but I'll probably be disappointed.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 2, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Endless Izanagi?
> 
> Well...it could help baldy to capture Salad when everyone thinks that baldy is dead.
> 
> ...



Izanagi and Izanami was once part of a single jutsu.... banbutsu sozo ( creation of all things )
He could snatch Sarada easily...

Makes you wonder how he made 5 shins 



Addy said:


> whatever the case may be, i predict sasuke not impressing spamming his own kamui



 i dont understand what you mean...


----------



## Addy (Jun 2, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> i dont understand what you mean...



dont worry, it was a joke directed at rennigan fans 

i mean that rennigan sasuke fucking sucks ass ever since he appeared only having a gimped kamui and a susano'o on steroids, both of which MS users can have like kakashi so whatever sasuke does this chapter, he wont impress  but rennigan fans will cream their pants over his mediocrity


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> dont worry, it was a joke directed at rennigan fans
> 
> i mean that rennigan sasuke fucking sucks ass ever since he appeared only having a gimped kamui and a susano'o on steroids, both of which MS users can have like kakashi so whatever sasuke does this chapter, he wont impress  but rennigan fans will cream their pants over his mediocrity



ohhh i seee   ...if his rinnegan just allows him to use short teleport jutsu/switch places, then yeah its pretty bad.... im guessing he can do more.
rinnegan was only awesome in nagato.... even madara was less intersting with rinnegan then nagato,

tho kishi uses plot armor and shit nerfs and restrains that power, its just for looks.... they are very shitty for plot.
best example is amaterasu... hyped to be OP and its fucking shit.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> dont worry, it was a joke directed at rennigan fans
> 
> i mean that rennigan sasuke fucking sucks ass ever since he appeared only having a gimped kamui and a susano'o on steroids, both of which MS users can have like kakashi so whatever sasuke does this chapter, he wont impress  but rennigan fans will cream their pants over his mediocrity



Puts all 9 bijuu in a genjutsu with a single glance. Creates 9 Chibaku Tensei with ease. Separates the Bijuu chakra and combines them into one being using PS as a vessel. Can absorb any and all chakra. Bring shit back to life. Allows one to teleport himself, other objects, and other beings within a set distance. Makes PS immune to the most powerful genjutsu in the verse. Allows one to summon the Gedo Mazo. Allows one to rip out souls. Allows one to fire lasers. Allows one to mechanize their body. Allows one to create a clone or clones that are invisible to everything but one with the rinnegan and aren't capable of being sensed by anyone without Six Path Sage Mode. Is capable of dishing out an immense amount of force capable of wiping out a village. I can go on, but you should get the point. Well...it's Addy, so maybe not. 

But yea, the rinnegan totally sucks.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> dont worry, it was a joke directed at rennigan fans
> 
> i mean that rennigan sasuke fucking sucks ass ever since he appeared only having a gimped kamui and a susano'o on steroids, both of which MS users can have like kakashi so whatever sasuke does this chapter, he wont impress  but rennigan fans will cream their pants over his mediocrity



That was before Sasuke started unlocking its abilities, Addy-kun.


----------



## Zef (Jun 2, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> ohhh i seee   ...*if his rinnegan just allows him to use short teleport jutsu/switch places, then yeah its pretty bad.... im gussing he can do more.*



Why do you need to guess?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 2, 2015)

You know what I do wonder, though?



If Sasuke can do this. ck


----------



## vered (Jun 2, 2015)

No excuses after 12 years with the Rinnegan he should show some awesome path powers!


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 2, 2015)

vered said:


> No excuses after 12 years with the Rinnegan he should show some awesome path powers!



Wouldn't expect it if I were you. Kishi enjoys nerfing people with the rinnegan. I've no idea why. He's done it to every character who's possessed it except for Nagato.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Why do you need to guess?



cuz unlike you... i know kishi pulls shit out of his ass and can make sasuke use more rinnegan jutsu or never use them cuz reasons !

also im smart enough to know Sasuke is really an awful character...


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 2, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Wouldn't expect it if I were you. Kishi enjoys nerfing people with the rinnegan. I've no idea why. He's done it to every character who's possessed it except for Nagato.



I don't know what you're talking about. Sasuke pulled a greater feat than Nagato's when it comes to mastery of Chibaku Tensei.

I would expect upgraded versions of other Six Paths abilities as well.


----------



## Zef (Jun 2, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> cuz unlike you... *i know kishi pulls shit out of his ass and can make sasuke use more rinnegan jutsu or never use them cuz reasons !
> 
> also im smart enough to know Sasuke is really an awful character...*



Not sure how that's relevant, but okay.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 2, 2015)

Luiz said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. Sasuke pulled a greater feat than Nagato's when it comes to mastery of Chibaku Tensei.
> 
> I would expect upgraded versions of other Six Paths abilities as well.



Yes he did and then Kishi went to the nerfing and made it so Sasuke couldn't attack and absorb chakra at the same time because his rinnegan was "new".  Didn't even have him use any paths aside from Preta Path and Deva Path. 



Zef said:


> Not sure how that's relevant, but okay.



It's not Faceless Man without hurling an underhanded insult towards Sasuke.


----------



## Zef (Jun 2, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Yes he did and then Kishi went to the nerfing and made it so Sasuke couldn't attack and absorb chakra at the same time because his rinnegan was "new".



> Can merge Bijuu chakra on Hagoromo's level.
> Can't absorb, and attack at the same time. 



Why you nerf Sasuke Kishi?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Not sure how that's relevant, but okay.



Meh i just dislike fanatic fanboys from all sides... 



Altair21 said:


> Yes he did and then Kishi went to the nerfing and made it so Sasuke couldn't attack and absorb chakra at the same time because his rinnegan was "new".
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Faceless Man without hurling an underhanded insult towards Sasuke.



His an awful father.... its enough reason for me to dislike him


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 2, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Izanagi and Izanami was once part of a single jutsu.... banbutsu sozo ( creation of all things )
> He could snatch Sarada easily...
> 
> Makes you wonder how he made 5 shins
> ...



But does baldy have Senju power too? That and likely Six Path chakra are needed for banbutsu sozo. Sasuke's reverse BS required the Rinnegan too.

That said to create something really impressive he would need huge amounts of chakra so either he steals tons of it from bijuus somehow or performs some mass nature energy absorption like how Kurama did it.

From little he won't do much even with that legendary jutsu.

As for Shins they could be made using some more "regular" Yin Yang release like how Madara created Zetsus(though they were most/all humans created via MT). Or how Naruto restored Kakashi's eye. He still couldn't use said ability offensively....

Possibly those Shins are either clones created by Oro or people transformed via Uchiha DNA and brainwashed into Itachi fans with their original memories wiped out...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 2, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> But does baldy have Senju power too? That and likely Six Path chakra are needed for banbutsu sozo. Sasuke's reverse BS required the Rinnegan too.
> 
> That said to create something really impressive he would need huge amounts of chakra so either he steals tons of it from bijuus somehow or performs some mass nature energy absorption like how Kurama did it.
> 
> ...



He could have senju dna, why would he need six paths chakra ? 
And we dont know if Rinnegan gives that.

I think that bold part was retconned since kaguya made BZ not Madara... and the white zetsu where already there according to BZ himself.... he just tricked Madara..


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 2, 2015)

Rinnegan, Sharingan, it doesn't matter as they're from the same lineage, they're connected. I remember the days when people argued against that, good times. 

But yeah I expect Sasuke to show off some abilities here, nothing insane though. He probably won't get serious.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 2, 2015)

As for Rinnegan, as much as I want it I doubt we're gonna see much if any of it being used, thanks to Kishi's track record of nerfing the users. Prove me wrong for once Kishi.

This is a full on Sharingan chapter though, so I really can't be salty Rinnegan or not. I win either way.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 2, 2015)

Yea I can't say I'm salty as at least we'll see the sharingan in action. Hopefully Sauce will show some susanoo as well.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 2, 2015)

Sasuke should fly out the gate using eye powers. I actually think it's a safe bet he will show a new susanoo design like how naruto showed a new kyuubi design.

Rinnegan is divine power in this series so it's gonna come later.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> dont worry, it was a joke directed at rennigan fans
> 
> i mean that rennigan sasuke fucking sucks ass ever since he appeared only having a gimped kamui and a susano'o on steroids, both of which MS users can have like kakashi so whatever sasuke does this chapter, he wont impress  but rennigan fans will cream their pants over his mediocrity



Obito's susanowa still the most OP susanoo to date.

Unfortuantely nagato really treated us well with his rin'negan display.After nagato's win display. The crap that ensued was downhill bro. 
kawamairi shunshin called ''teleportation''. When it only works 5-10 metres and needs a recharge.
Invisible shadow clones called ''limbo'
Giant rock drops smh.
It was not quality stuff.Please dont create more nonsense kishi.The jutsu quality was going down.
Its good as it is. Just choregraph a good fight with what rin'negan has.Its has alot of balanced attacks which is nice.

Not sure why you guys writing list of jutsu.It Has nothing to do with baldy spanking sasuke which he will do.All the path jutsu listed can actually miss.Alot of them are nullified by kamui & the assumed izanami of baldy.His sharingan's might not even close.Endless spamming.since he's oro's experiments.

Baldy is fully equipped to beat sasuke really.Does'nt matter that baldy has MS if your jutsu have weaknesses & gets exposed you get beat. Kaguya beat the shit of sasuke with byakugan and jyuuken.So does'nt matter what you got if you have a weakness you get hit.

Stand by my prediction before. Baldy & shin to get a great win here.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 2, 2015)

I wanna see some Shinra Tensei


----------



## Evil (Jun 2, 2015)

Meh, sort of goes like


This

This

And This

End


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 2, 2015)

Naruto and Sasuke got fucked up? 

Apart from that this chapter looks predictable as hell


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2015)

As much as I would like it, we know Sasuke isn't going to wreck the shit out of this guy due to plot, like Naruto he'll probably take everything in stride but he definitely won't be attacking as mercilessly as he was with Madara when he awakened Rinnegan. Ie, having Madara impaling himself on his sword followed by slicing him half. Oh but I wish he would. 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Rinnegan, Sharingan, it doesn't matter as they're from the same lineage, they're connected. I remember the days when people argued against that, good times.
> 
> But yeah I expect Sasuke to show off some abilities here, nothing insane though. He probably won't get serious.



Yeah only for Kishi to reveal that the Sharingan's final evolution was Rinnegan. And then we saw Madara have a field day with it a little and I went from this  to this .

Edit:

Naruto AND Sasuke being messed up by this joker? Not buying it, I smell feints from both of them in the first half.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 2, 2015)

QUEEN comes through again!?!?!?!


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 2, 2015)

Nardo and Sauce are gonna get BTFO? Oh christ...


----------



## Sora (Jun 2, 2015)

i knew naruto and sasuke would get wrecked!

Evil who gets captured?
Sarada or Sakura?
probably Sarada


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 2, 2015)

But what about Chocho?  Tell me she's not the one kidnapped.

It's interesting that Sakura seems to do so well but Sasuke and Naruto so poorly.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 2, 2015)

So sasuke and naruto get wrecked in a meh fashion...while sakura gets to shine? *sigh* i bet that irritant chocho got took somehow. Or maybe sakura does something good but end up being put in a vulnerable position because of it.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 2, 2015)

Naruto AND Sasuke get fucked up? How the fuck!? And somehow Sakura saves the day? The fuck!? What the fuck is Kishi smoking over there?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2015)

Manigoldo said:


> Nardo and Sauce are gonna get BTFO? Oh christ...



I call genjutsu and clone feint until the chaps out, but if this is like what happened when Sasuke took on Bee and everyone thought it was gen, then looooool.


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 2, 2015)

This is what it's come to. Two characters who fought Madara and Kaguya jobbing to telekinesis and ninja tools.


----------



## Sora (Jun 2, 2015)

I like that Sakura gets to shine
poor girl gets screwed over by Kishimoto so much she deserves to have a moment.


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 2, 2015)

@Evil
Who gets captured?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 2, 2015)

How in the world can Sakura somehow deal with a foe that not even Naruto and Sasuke can? If this is how it plays out then Kishi really is on that good shit.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 2, 2015)

Just trying to think of what kind of sorcery can one shot both of them in less than a chapters worth of time. This gave me a headache real fast not happy right now.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 2, 2015)

Sasuke and Naruto are taken out by Father, and Sakura takes out Shin but not before Father makes off with Sarada?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 2, 2015)

Evil said:


>



Why you gotta be so mean?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> How in the world can Sakura somehow deal with a foe that not even Naruto and Sasuke can? If this is how it plays out then Kishi really is on that good shit.



The only excuses are a) they had to protect the girls so that kind of screwed them or b) like Kira Yamato, they literally did not put enough effort.

Big if though.


----------



## Sora (Jun 2, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> Sasuke and Naruto are taken out by Father, and Sakura takes out Shin but not before Father makes off with Sarada?



that's exactly what i was thinking


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 2, 2015)

They want Sarada for some reason. I think it's kinda obvious Sarada was gonna end up kidnapped either that or they're gonna use her as bait to get what they want from Sasuke. That's my guess anyway.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 2, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> The only excuses are a) they had to protect the girls so that kind of screwed them or b) like Kira Yamato, they literally did not put enough effort.
> 
> Big if though.



Even if they had to protect the girls they have two massive chakra avatars between the two of them. Am I really supposed to believe they can't put up a defense in time to shield the girls and themselves? 

This shit is giving me a massive headache right now as it literally makes no fucking sense. How can this clown destroy two god tier shinobi like that? Two shinobi who fought and beat both Madara and Kaguya jobbing to a clown with sharingan all over his body. Ugh Kishi.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 2, 2015)

Both Naruto and Sasuke get blasted by a dude with Sharingan? Blink is gonna have a fucking field day.


Sakura actually shining over those two for once seems almost too good to be true.


----------



## sasuke love 12 (Jun 2, 2015)

Sasuke and sakura will interact in the chapter ?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Even if they had to protect the girls they have two massive chakra avatars between the two of them. Am I really supposed to believe they can't put up a defense in time to shield the girls and themselves?
> 
> This shit is giving me a massive headache right now as it literally makes no fucking sense. How can this clown destroy two god tier shinobi like that?



Like I said I ain't buying it either but then the only reason they would fall if this isn't a clone/genjutsu is that they got so cocky and didn't really bother putting the appropriate effort to soundly squash this guy and they paid for it. Which is just as bad if not worse. Lol


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 2, 2015)

Of course, it could be one of Naruto's Part 1 antics and captured Sarada is actually a _Kage Bunshin_, letting Naruto and Sasuke track Father back to his lair.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 2, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Like I said I ain't buying it either but then the only reason they would fall if this isn't a clone/genjutsu is that they got so cocky and didn't really bother putting the appropriate effort to soundly squash this guy and they paid for it. Which is just as bad if not worse. Lol



That's worse by far. I'd rather have Naruto and Sasuke get outright destroyed than have them plagued by PIS to such a degree that they only lost because they didn't put forth enough effort.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 2, 2015)

So does Sasuke recognize the bald guy at all or is he someone they don't know?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 2, 2015)

The pic Evil posted where Naruto got stabbed was pointed by a friend of mine to be a Kage Bunshin from the movie, not the real one. Is that a double-meaning in the pic or were you just pointing out that Naruto get stopped in his tracks too?

Vaatu's prediction is a nice one btw.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> Of course, it could be one of Naruto's Part 1 antics and captured Sarada is actually a _Kage Bunshin_, letting Naruto and Sasuke track Father back to his lair.


There's that too.


Altair21 said:


> That's worse by far. I'd rather have Naruto and Sasuke get outright destroyed than have them plagued by PIS to such a degree that they only lost because they didn't put forth enough effort.




Like I said, if it ain't some sort of trick then lol this is going to be bad.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 2, 2015)

The more I think about it the more I start to think that there's no way Kishi would have Naruto and Sasuke completely destroyed like that in a single chapter by a random clown with sharingan all over his body. It's gotta be a ploy. 

Hopefully it's something similar to what Vaatu said.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 2, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The pic Evil posted where Naruto got stabbed was pointed by a friend of mine to be a Kage Bunshin from the movie, not the real one. Is that a double-meaning in the pic or were you just pointing out that Naruto get stopped in his tracks too?



It's literally the first pic that comes up if you google image "Naruto stabbed."


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 2, 2015)

Obviously a feint.


----------



## ZE (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm calling it now. The Sasuke that got stabbed is a limbo clone (and that's why evil posted a pic of a stabbed Sasuke from the manga and not from the anime, because the limbo world is supposed to be black and white, I think). 

But even if Naruto and Sasuke do get pwned here by a guy who should be inferior. From the moment Freeza came back from the dead as strong as Goku, nothing surprises me anymore. This is manga/anime. Stupid shit can happen.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 2, 2015)

Kakashi and Lee are going to take out baldy uchiha while Naruto and Sasuke will take care of the main villain.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 2, 2015)

Not sure how it could be a fake out when Sarada is still captured at the end. Wouldn't Sasuke and Naruto immediately focus on that and not tricking the enemy?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 2, 2015)

Those spoilers. I'm almost unlocking Sharingan myself out of the pure positive emotion. 

The Sasuke and Naruto get trolled by Shisui (or it looks like it). Sakura shows up and does something, I doubt she can troll Shisui by herself, unless he got completely trashed by Sasuke and Naruto, but he's about to keel over and Sakura appears, so he runs away. A female gets kidnapped or in trouble, most likely Sarada.



Vaatu said:


> Of course, it could be one of Naruto's Part 1 antics and captured Sarada is actually a _Kage Bunshin_, letting Naruto and Sasuke track Father back to his lair.



I would like this.  I doubt this is the case though, Sarada would have to be sent back to the Leaf, and this is her story.


----------



## ZE (Jun 2, 2015)

Unless the Shisui look alike is related to the threat that scared Kaguya. Like he's possessed by it or something. Only then would it be believable for him to defeat Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 2, 2015)

ZE said:


> I'm calling it now. The Sasuke that got stabbed is a limbo clone (and that's why evil posted a pic of a stabbed Sasuke from the manga and not from the anime, because the limbo world is supposed to be black and white, I think).
> 
> But even if Naruto and Sasuke do get pwned here by a guy who should be inferior. From the moment Freeza came back from the dead as strong as Goku, nothing surprises me anymore. This is manga/anime. Stupid shit can happen.


Uh...Freeza had trained to that point SINCE being brought back and had a new form, ZE.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 2, 2015)

Sasuke did say (in the VIZ version), that this threat (to whom she was making the army) would make even Kaguya fearful. MS / MP translated that as a threat greater than Kaguya herself.

So it's mostly hype, but then again, Kaguya herself was hype. She showed up as the most powerful being in the narutoverse like 30 chapters before the end of a 700 chapter manga.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2015)

ZE said:


> I'm calling it now. The Sasuke that got stabbed is a limbo clone (and that's why evil posted a pic of a stabbed Sasuke from the manga and not from the anime, because the limbo world is supposed to be black and white, I think).
> 
> But even if Naruto and Sasuke do get pwned here by a guy who should be inferior. From the moment Freeza came back from the dead as strong as Goku, nothing surprises me anymore. This is manga/anime. Stupid shit can happen.



True but this ain't DBZ either where the non-existent plot boils down to oh congratulations you beat the strongest guy in universe psych, here's the real strongest guy in the universe, psych again here's the really real strongest guy in the universe time for another level to the already ridiculous form that is SS. Rinse wash and repeat.

Naruto believe it or not had set a limit to how strong they can get. And that technically stopped at Kaguya or at least the alien supposedly on its way.


----------



## Indra (Jun 2, 2015)

Sakura gets attacked, healed, and then makes a comeback. Hits one, and then gets kidnapped?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Sasuke did say (in the VIZ version), that this threat (to whom she was making the army) would make even Kaguya fearful. MS / MP translated that as a threat greater than Kaguya herself.
> 
> So it's mostly hype, but then again, Kaguya herself was hype. She showed up as the most powerful being in the narutoverse like 30 chapters before the end of a 700 chapter manga.



This guy being that threat is the only way this could logically make any sense. If he indeed is said threat then I don't see how in the world Kishi can conclude this mini-series when a guy who can utterly destroy the two strongest shinobi on the planet is walking around.


----------



## ZE (Jun 2, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Uh...Freeza had trained to that point SINCE being brought back and had a new form, ZE.



Freeza trained for a few months and managed to obtain a form that rivaled the same main characters that had been training for years, non-stop. In fact, the only thing Goku and Vegeta do in their free time is train train and train.

WHy do we need new villains when Freeza can become that strong in a few months?
Or when Cell can also become that strong by training since he has Freeza's cells? 

Hey. maybe the Shisui guy just trained for a month and was able to obtain true strength, enough to defeat Sasuke and Naruto at the same time.

Apparently, the only justification a mangaka needs now to explain the strength the villains have is that they train.


----------



## Sora (Jun 2, 2015)

lndra said:


> Sakura gets attacked, healed, and then makes a comeback. Hits one, and then gets kidnapped?



why would they kidnap Sakura.....
they obviously need Sarada
baldy already wrecked Sasuke and Naruto 
so capturing her to lure both of them is kinda pointless


----------



## NW (Jun 2, 2015)

Shisui pulling a Madara


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 2, 2015)

If this dude is the threat i will be speechless. I know this gotta wrap up quick but this guy just don't got any status or feeling to him that warrants _this_ kind of power. I just don't get it anymore.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> I would like this.  I doubt this is the case though, Sarada would have to be sent back to the Leaf, and this is her story.


Depends on how safe they feel Konoha would be. These guys do have _Kamui_ and we've seen how Konoha's defenses fare against _Kamui_.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2015)

Fusion said:


> Shisui pulling a Madara



At least Madara had Rinnegan, for someone to pull this off with just a seemingly normal MS sounds like quite the fucking stretch if true.


----------



## Indra (Jun 2, 2015)

They obviously want Sasuke, so I'm assuming Sarada is a way of getting to him.

Sakura is the next best choice since she is her mother? These spoilers are way too obvious for Evil imo

Unless she is just being straight forward then XD


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 2, 2015)

No..Sarada is going to be the one to get kidnapped.

So some how the enemy is able to harm Sasuke and Naruto.  I'm liking that Sakura is getting some action so quickly!


----------



## RockSauron (Jun 2, 2015)

Plot Twist: It's Naruto and Sasuke that are captured, and the girls have to go save them.


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 2, 2015)

RockSauron said:


> Plot Twist: It's Naruto and Sasuke that are captured, and the girls have to go save them.


HA, I wish, but that is too much for Kishimoto I guess...


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 2, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> Of course, it could be one of Naruto's Part 1 antics and captured Sarada is actually a _Kage Bunshin_, letting Naruto and Sasuke track Father back to his lair.



I see a similar scenario going down. One way or another this has to be a troll.



Altair21 said:


> This guy being that threat is the only way this could logically make any sense. If he indeed is said threat then I don't see how in the world Kishi can conclude this mini-series when a guy who can utterly destroy the two strongest shinobi on the planet is walking around.



But think about it though. Why would some primordial entity dating to at least Kaguya's era care about reviving Akatsuki or avenging Itachi? Why have a vendetta against Sasuke personally? That shit makes no sense either way.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 2, 2015)

Lol kishi don't fuck with me, bamflash Naruto an Batsuke getting owned by crack head Shisui? Then saved by housewife Sakura ?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 2, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> This guy being that threat is the only way this could logically make any sense. If he indeed is said threat then I don't see how in the world Kishi can conclude this mini-series when a guy who can utterly destroy the two strongest shinobi on the planet is walking around.



They are missing the most vital piece in the narutoverse. Teamwork. 

Like when they fought Kaguya, they got nowhere just the two of them. It was only when Sakura and even Kakashi helped them, that they successfully sealed her.

You're gonna get a Kaguya arc redux it seems. Just to drive it in the thematics that you "missed" the first time around.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> Depends on how safe they feel Konoha would be. These guys do have _Kamui_ and we've seen how Konoha's defenses fare against _Kamui_.



Can't.....resist......


Or you know, just walking through the front door for some tea.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 2, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> I see a similar scenario going down. One way or another this has to be a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> But think about it though. Why would some primordial entity dating to at least Kaguya's era care about reviving Akatsuki or avenging Itachi? Why have a vendetta against Sasuke personally? That shit makes no sense either way.



I was strictly speaking power wise, but yes, from a story perspective it makes no sense either. I've no idea what the hell Kishi is doing IF Naruto and Sasuke being wrecked isn't a fake out.


----------



## Meat (Jun 2, 2015)

Told you guys. The power of IZANAGI.


----------



## Indra (Jun 2, 2015)

On the real though...

I seriously doubt we will see Naruto/Sasuke get downplayed while Sakura shines. When has that ever happened?

IF it does happen ... I will be surprised.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 2, 2015)

Meat said:


> Told you guys. The power of IZANAGI.



Sasuke already beat that shit once. If it was the reason for them losing then it would wreak of utter PIS and CIS.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 2, 2015)

Sasuke's _"My body moved on its own"_ moment protecting Sarada.

Naruto is stabbed by Father.

Sakura comes on time and save them.

Sarada is taken away by space-time Sharingan jutsu from Juubi Jr..


----------



## ch1p (Jun 2, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> Lol kishi don't fuck with me, bamflash Naruto an Batsuke getting owned by crack head Shisui? Then saved by housewife Sakura ?


----------



## Zef (Jun 2, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> Sasuke's _"My body moved on its own"_ moment protecting Sarada.
> 
> Naruto is stabbed by Father.
> 
> ...



Sounds about right. 


I'll line my prediction up with this.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> I see a similar scenario going down. One way or another this has to be a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> But think about it though. Why would some primordial entity dating to at least Kaguya's era care about reviving Akatsuki or avenging Itachi? Why have a vendetta against Sasuke personally? That shit makes no sense either way.


Pretty much. It has to be a troll. Also it's an Itachi fanboy that has a vendetta against Sasuke, clearly this ain't the guy who is "stronger than Kaguya"


shyakugaun said:


> Lol kishi don't fuck with me, bamflash Naruto an Batsuke getting owned by crack head Shisui? Then saved by housewife Sakura ?


Not that I mind Sakura. But that is an insane amount of drugs he took if true. :sanji


ch1p said:


> They are missing the most vital piece in the narutoverse. Teamwork.
> 
> Like when they fought Kaguya, they got nowhere just the two of them. It was only when Sakura and even Kakashi helped them, that they successfully sealed her.
> 
> You're gonna get a Kaguya arc redux it seems. Just to drive it in the thematics that you "missed" the first time around.



This guy more than likely ain't Kaguya level though so only one of them should be more than enough.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 2, 2015)

I believe Sasuke will use his rinnegan swap technique to switch places with Sarada last second to save her life from a surprise attaack, hence the image where Sasuke saved Naruto from HKu


----------



## ch1p (Jun 2, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Pretty much. It has to be a troll. Also it's an Itachi fanboy that has a vendetta against Sasuke, clearly this ain't the guy who is "stronger than Kaguya"



It's a mini-series. How many men behind the men would this series really have. We already have Shisui behind Shin.



> Not that I mind Sakura. But that is an insane amount of drugs he took if true. :sanji



She might have fought more Shins on the way there. There were six of them and the image posted is actually Sakura trolling a fake neji / zetsu clone so.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 2, 2015)

Anyone knows the source of the image with Naruto getting stabbed?


----------



## Indra (Jun 2, 2015)

On the real judging by those pictures and the characters in those pictures...

I think Sasuke tries to protect Naruto/Sarada like he was doing now, but gets wrecked

Somehow Shin/Shin leader break BM Naruto's shield and stab his heart somehow  I can't believe that by feats of BM Naruto

and then Sakura punches someone who comes behind her.

Then either her or Sarada gets kidnapped.


 gg


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 2, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> I believe Sasuke will use his rinnegan swap technique to switch places with Sarada last second to save her life from a surprise attaack, hence the image where Sasuke saved Naruto from HKu


Both of sarada's sharingan's would mature completely if she saw that shit very high chance of kishi doing this.


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 2, 2015)

lndra said:


> Then either her or Sarada gets kidnapped.
> 
> 
> gg


Why would the bad guy want sakura for? Its obviously Sarada who is getting captured


----------



## Bellville (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh boy. At least there won't be the standard S vs N powerlevel wank this week? Maybe?


----------



## Indra (Jun 2, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> Why would the bad guy want sakura for? Its obviously Sarada who is getting captured


 I'm just going by the pictures man.

It can be either of them at this point


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> I knew it, I should't have checked for spoilers today....
> 
> EEVVVIIILLL!!!!


Aw but where would be without the little minx to torture us during the week. 


ch1p said:


> It's a mini-series. How many men behind the men would this series really have. We already have Shisui behind Shin.
> 
> 
> 
> She might have fought more Shins on the way there. There were six of them and the image posted is actually Sakura trolling a fake neji / zetsu clone so.


One....that isn't this not Shisui.


shyakugaun said:


> I believe Sasuke will use his rinnegan swap technique to switch places with Sarada last second to save her life from a surprise attaack, hence the image where Sasuke saved Naruto from HKu





blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Both of sarada's sharingan's would mature completely if she saw that shit very high chance of kishi doing this.



Jesus fucking christ Kishi there's no need to traumatize the girl so much that she might actually jump to MS so young. She just sharinganed in anticipation of just seeing her father.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 2, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> One....that isn't this not Shisui.



I call him Shisui because we don't know his name.

I still call Mitsuki, Gintoki Ootsuki, even though he has a name now.


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 2, 2015)

a woman saving the day? in my Naruto?


----------



## Indra (Jun 2, 2015)

Gonna be interesting if these predictions all turn out false


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> I call him Shisui because we don't know his name.
> 
> I still call Mitsuki, Gintoki Ootsuki, even though he has a name now.



Okay....and I refer to him as "not Shisui".  Since we don't have a name. No big deal.

Either way, nah, Kaguya's enemy ain't this guy. While there certainly has been a trend of villains all wanting Sasuke, it has never been because he killed Itachi. Let alone would Kaguya's enemy give a darn of who Itachi is


----------



## Karasu (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes, yes there will be some high level fighting this chapter. But I think the highlight will be a hangry Chocho making a snack of plankton. 

That bitch is scary when she gets her snack on


----------



## Zef (Jun 2, 2015)

Kaguya's enemy would probably look alien like her, and her sons.
This ain't the guy. I doubt he's 1000+ years in age. 

So I'm guessing next chapter....instead of having Naruto use SM to search for the guy, Kishi will nerf him even more, and they'll end up going to Oro to learn of his whereabouts.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Yes, yes there will be some high level fighting this chapter. But I think the highlight will be a hangry Chocho making a snack of plankton.
> 
> That bitch is scary when she gets her snack on



In Chouchou's stomach, no one can hear you scream. Especially if you're poor minijuubi.


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 2, 2015)

So Sakura is going to save the day?


----------



## MS81 (Jun 2, 2015)

Can't wait till Sasuke use the rinz again!!!apasuke


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 2, 2015)

MS81 said:


> Can't wait till Sasuke use the rinz again!!!apasuke



If they, more than likely, have taken Sarada. Then shit, what Sasuke pulled on Madara will look like mercy.....unless it's Chouchou that got caught.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 2, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> I believe Sasuke will use his rinnegan swap technique to switch places with Sarada last second to save her life from a surprise attaack, hence the image where Sasuke saved Naruto from HKu



Based on how bad of a father sasuke has been up until now I was almost sure you were gonna say that sasuke would use his rinnegan swap technique to switch places with sarada and save his own life last second


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jun 2, 2015)

If Chocho has been left alone, then possibly Choji and Karui will show up and do their thing to protect her. Antagonists warp out of there and Sakura can use her healing abilities. Kishi been going at light speed during this miniseries, so expect the pace to stay the same or even speed up more. Would be nice if some of the kids show up so they can get needed panel time for development,  but it's Kishi's baby.


----------



## Salada (Jun 2, 2015)

I think Sakura is the one who get captured. (Maybe evil just posted a picture of Sakura followed by a picture of getting captured to show that Sakura is the one who get captured )

If naruto and sasuke are wounded 
Having a healer like Sakura with them would make the whole getting injured  pointless.


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 2, 2015)

Salada said:


> I think Sakura is the one who get captured. If naruto and sasuke are wounded
> Having a healer like Sakura with them would make the whole getting injured  pointless.


Nah, I think that by the time Sakura shows up, the whole deal when up, and she finds out both Naruto and Sasuke injured and Sarada kidnaped. She probably wrecks some Shins on the way there


----------



## animetheory (Jun 2, 2015)

*Evil-san, am i correct?*

What i gather from that is Evil-sans post...

- Sasuke protects Naruto, and or Sarada

- Naruto is ok, but one of his shadow clones gets hit

- MamaBear Sakura comes in and wrecks Shin

- Sarada is abducted (The final image is from a tailor swift song called "Mean". Sasuke was mean to his daughter Sarada)


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 2, 2015)

animetheory said:


> What i gather from that is Evil-sans post...
> 
> - Sasuke protects Naruto, and or Sarada
> 
> ...



That better not be true. If naruto and sasuke fail to defeat the villain but sakura can, then I'll officially quit this manga for a week


----------



## VCY (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't think it necessarily means she saved them or was able to do something they couldn't. Maybe she was intercepted on the way there and is fighting someone else.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> End



Nooo1!!!1 Not Tay-Tay!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 2, 2015)

I doubt Naruto and Sasuke can't take this guy on. What more than likely happened is that they were gathering intelligence with Kage Bunshins and other skills to being careful while Sakura didn't and ran full on against them.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 2, 2015)

Sakura is defeating a zetsu in that image, I'm pretty sure she defeats a Shin, the one with baldy or one of the others who intercepts her in her way.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 2, 2015)

If Naruto and Sasuke get jobbered by this overly smug baldy I'm going to flip my shit


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 2, 2015)

I can't stop laughing at how silly this is if it's actually true. 

It would mean that Obito would have gained more power from implanting the Sharingan in his cave than by becoming the fucking Juubi Jinchurki, and by a massive margin at that.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 2, 2015)

I hope the part where Naurto got stabbed was merely shadow clones, you know he is the type let enemy thought he got him but then poof shadow clone.


----------



## Addy (Jun 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Meh, sort of goes like
> 
> 
> This
> ...


team 7 gets wrecked, sarada/salura/Chouchou gets kidnapped or something. 

lol reunion. badly is a friend and the rennigan sucks


----------



## Deana (Jun 2, 2015)

I'll have a good time if that guy actually is immune to both Naruto and Sasuke's powers. I'll see it as payback for having to sit through that Naruto vs Sasuke bullshit in the prediction thread last week. 

It's probably clones, in the case of Naruto, but Sasuke might get stabbed. Kishi loves to troll him and I can see him being careless because his daughter is out there in harms way.


----------



## Addy (Jun 2, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> I hope the part where Naurto got stabbed was merely shadow clones, you know he is the type let enemy thought he got him but then poof shadow clone.



most likely but all i care about is rennigan sasuke getting the shaft. 

oh Klue


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 2, 2015)

Sakura enters the fray, guys being wounded makes sense. She'd heal them.


----------



## Addy (Jun 2, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> QUEEN comes through again!?!?!?!



our queeen 

then, she or someone gets kidnapped under supervision. not really good :/

is this where sasuke and burrito team up to save salad?...... salad, the only uchiha to actually get kidnapped by a villain


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> team 7 gets wrecked, sarada/salura/Chouchou gets kidnapped or something.
> 
> lol reunion. badly is a friend and the rennigan sucks



Team 7 gets wrecked? So naruto, sakura and sai all get wrecked?  Then what about sasuke? In the pic it seems like he is going to get repeatedly stabbed, good thing uchihas powers grow from hatred or else sasuke getting owned would be a bad thing for sarada to witness. Most importantly what happened to ton ton? Something needs to take out mini juubi monster


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 2, 2015)

Deana said:


> I'll have a good time if that guy actually is immune to both Naruto and Sasuke's powers. I'll see it as payback for having to sit through that Naruto vs Sasuke bullshit in the prediction thread last week.





chucha is useless to them. its clearly sarada


----------



## vered (Jun 2, 2015)

Since it's evil then most likely : Sasuke protects sarada with his body,  while Naruto either gets stabbed or it's his KB's.
Sakura comes and wrecks somebody but chucho is kidnapped at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> most likely but all i care about is rennigan sasuke getting the shaft.
> 
> oh Klue



But Sasuke's Sharingan is its peak, wouldn't that mean Sasuke's EMS is also fodder compared to a bunch of MS. 

I bet it's Sakura that gets kidnapped.


----------



## Deana (Jun 3, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> chucha is useless to them. its clearly sarada


Well, she's not useless to her Hokage so grabbing her would at least make him bend to their will a bit until he gets a chance to get her back and then Hulk smash. And Sarada is the type that would trade herself for her friend so there's that little pre-teen drama.

I'm thinking it's either Sarada or Sakura, who gets kidnapped, but won't be surprised if something happens to the innocent bystander Chouchou which gives Sarada more to angst about.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

vered said:


> Since it's evil then most likely : Sasuke protects sarada with his body,  while Naruto either gets stabbed or it's his KB's.
> Sakura comes and wrecks somebody but chucho is kidnapped at the end of the chapter.



Damn it Kishi, it's too soon to give the girl MS damn it.


----------



## Indra (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Sakura enters the fray, guys being wounded makes sense. She'd heal them.


Demi Gods get wounded makes sense


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> chucha is useless to them. its clearly sarada



what if they confuse Chouchou for salad?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

lndra said:


> Demi Gods get wounded makes sense


No it doesn't. 


Addy said:


> what if they confuse Chouchou for salad?



Then minijuubi is going to have to slap a bitch.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

WTF kishi. How can Naruto and Sauce loose to this fodder.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

the will of itachi gave them strength to take down sasuke and naruto    

KCM naruto had to use shadow clones against fodder  


Bruce Wayne said:


> But Sasuke's Sharingan is its peak, wouldn't that mean Sasuke's EMS is also fodder compared to a bunch of MS.
> 
> I bet it's Sakura that gets kidnapped.



yes, but sasuke to me  was always fodder with MS or EMS 

best MS user was itachi. took down rennigan in one chapter. 

best EMS user was madara. took down most of the alliance. 

best rennigan user was anyone but sasuke because he sucks at it. 

sasuke is like the jack of all trades but master of none excpt one or two  jutsu like spamming susano'o and amaterasu with ms and EMS or spamming his kamui ripoff with rennigan.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Jun 3, 2015)

maybe thats sakura's imagination in both naruto and sasuke getting wrek and then she's ready to wrek some balls
PLOT TWIST: she is the one who gets kidnapped


----------



## vered (Jun 3, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Rinnegan getting gangbanged detecting I?



not so fast


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> wait, if its  a KB, then why is sakura needed and why gets kidnapped?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A father's concern for his daughter's well being can't cause a lapse in judgement? I say yes.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 3, 2015)

What level? Rinnegan with "Six paths power" isn't even any better than Obito's eyes


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 3, 2015)

Deana said:


> Well, she's not useless to her Hokage so grabbing her would at least make him bend to their will a bit until he gets a chance to get her back and then Hulk smash. And Sarada is the type that would trade herself for her friend so there's that little pre-teen drama.
> 
> I'm thinking it's either Sarada or Sakura, who gets kidnapped, but won't be surprised if something happens to the innocent bystander Chouchou which gives Sarada more to angst about.



but we both know chochua is not the one getting kidnapped. shisui's plan was to capture sarada from the start, and that's who's gonna get captured

---

sasuke doesnt deserve the rinnegan nor does it suit him. that eye is only meant for rikudousennin and Madara Uchiha, the ones who AWAKENED IT


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Jun 3, 2015)

im sensing yaoi banging here?


----------



## Shattering (Jun 3, 2015)

If it can happen to god himself his brother has an excuse


----------



## vered (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> wait, if its  a KB, then why is sakura needed and why gets kidnapped?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do understand it's Evil don't you?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

It’s pretty much obvious that Sarada is the one who is kidnapped


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks like baldy is the strongest ninja around


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 3, 2015)

Shattering said:


> If it can happen to god himself his brother has an excuse


There's no excuse for failing to protect your daughter

With a Rinnegan

On the bright side, he can bring her back as one of his 6 paths.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 3, 2015)

you see a bald guy, dont fuck wit him

bald ppl are always tough. look at steve austin and goldberg


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Shattering said:


> If it can happen to god himself his brother has an excuse



its ok, he planned it with izanami prior  



vered said:


> You do understand it's Evil don't you?



i understand its Evi which is why i am taking in all possibilities lol

naruto may use kb or not. 

sasuke may have a  comeback or not. 

may be a  genjutsu on sakura. 

Chouchou might be kidnapped (doesn't excuse the 3 senin letting her get kidnapped ) 

maybe baldy uses sakura as  a meat shield or something 

all get rapped or only sakura shines or all do. 

but what is 99% certain to me *unless  its a  genjutsu* ess  is that even if it is for a  page, rennigan is overrated i chapter


----------



## Shattering (Jun 3, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> There's no excuse for failing to protect your daughter
> 
> With a Rinnegan
> 
> On the bright side, he can bring her back as one of his 6 paths.



Oh well, if Sarada gets indeed kidnapped ye, Sasuke and his rinnegan will look pretty fucking bad...

We should remember that Naruto was caught by a stupid genjutsu in the movie and Sakura had to free him, since Kishi forgot the partner method once, it can happen twice...


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 3, 2015)

Rinnegan loses twice to a mangekyo.

ST approves.:ignoramus


Yo Klue! Remember that sig I promised you?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

The plot was predictable.
Oh well.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

The volume releases on August 4th, so there is NO way that Nardo and Sauce get their asses kicked. There really aren't enough chapters for that.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

I call BS about the Narudo part. 

but I am honestly happy that Sakura (I guess?) defeated a MS user. 
that shit is overrated as f. (At least itachi). 



> The volume releases on August 4th, so there is NO way that Nardo and Sauce get their asses kicked. There really aren't enough chapters for that.



They can continue the story in the movie.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 3, 2015)

Shin's father should be able to phase like Obito did, in a similar way at least. And for longer periods counting all the Sharingans he has in his head & arms.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> its ok, he planned it with izanami prior
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we just had the same thoughts

but its really impossible for naruto and sasuke to get wrek


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 3, 2015)

lol @ the thought of Naruto and Sasuke getting owned by an MS-only guy. Would have to be plot-nerf or Bald guy pulling out some new shit that hasn't been seen before and the good guys get caught off guard.


----------



## Meat (Jun 3, 2015)

If that Sharingan guy wrecked Naruto and Sasuke, it's either because of Izanagi, they became rusty or nerfed.

I can understand Sasuke. He is the one that seemed rustier than Naruto. No more hatred, one armed, still using that useless sword (where is his instant susanoo opening spam?) and I doubt Kishi will let Sasuke use the other power of rinnengan aside from teleport shit.

But I what I don't understand is Naruto. Even if his shadow clones are the ones that got wrecked, the fact that someone got kidnapped, his team mate got injured or why he can't just simply own that guy with all his powers right now (this is even 2 vs 1, Sasuke can distract that guy and Naruto will do all the damage). This is a PRIME Naruto and I don't see anything that might downgrade his power. In fact we see that Naruto is doing better shunshin now. Maybe his hokage life and his married life made him rusty?


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> lol @ the thought of Naruto and Sasuke getting owned by an MS-only guy. Would have to be plot-nerf or Bald guy *pulling out some new shit that hasn't been seen before and the good guys get caught off guard*.



doesnt excuse anything to be honest.

the thing about sasukea nd naruto being gods is that any mistake = fail.

and they deserve every fail they get


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

if Sasuke got recked because of missing his other arm, I'll probably have a nice chat with Zef. 
the guy kept denying that like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> doesnt excuse anything to be honest.
> 
> the thing about sasukea nd naruto being gods is that any mistake = fail.
> 
> and they deserve every fail they get



I'm fine with that. 

Honestly I'm just hoping for some legit Kamui hype


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 3, 2015)

If Naruto and Sasuke got wrecked (no KB and no tactics, just wrecked) then you know it would happen at the very end of the chapter for a big surprise moment, not in the beginning. 

Come on now NF, you guys know better.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> if Sasuke got recked because of missing his other arm, I'll probably have a nice chat with Zef.
> the guy kept denying that like there is no tomorrow.


he should use the ashura path to make a megaman arm 

the only way for the rennigan to be awesome 


StickaStick said:


> I'm fine with that.
> 
> Honestly I'm just hoping for some legit Kamui hype



as long as it means, the rennigan gets trolled....... me too


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

honestly I don't care much about that, but rather, I find it funny that their opponent is a kid (shin?). Thinking of all the crap people were thrown at Minato fodderstomping obito who was a "Kid" in their eyes.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> honestly I don't care much about that, but rather, I find it funny that their opponent is a kid (shin?). Thinking of all the crap people were thrown at Minato fodderstomping obito who was a "Kid" in their eyes.



to be far to minato, he didnt even go SM against obito unlike a certain someone who went KCSM from the start because MS


----------



## vered (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> he should use the ashura path to make a megaman arm
> 
> the only way for the rennigan to be awesome
> 
> ...



So basically you want Sasuke to be a cyborg and use Demon path.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

vered said:


> So basically you want Sasuke to be a cyborg and use Demon path.



more like megaman (which i wanted to see in the last) or major lazer.

but yeah, cyborg like being. idk what you mean by demon path unless you mean ashura path.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 3, 2015)

Evil said:


> Meh, sort of goes like
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sasuke protects them and gets injured. (lol)

Naruto gets stabbed. (lol)

Sakura punches some of Shin clones on her way 

Sarada gets kidnapped


----------



## vered (Jun 3, 2015)

You know what's else is worth noting about it?
The fact that sasuke is sacrificing  himself (potentially ) to protect someone else, something that hasn't happened since the wave arc in part 1.Just shows how much screwed Kishi's writing was as far as character development especially in part 2 .


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

vered said:


> You know what's else is worth noting about it?
> The fact that sasuke is sacrificing  himself (potentially ) to protect someone else, something that hasn't happened since the wave arc in part 1.Just shows how much screwed Kishi's writing was as far as character development especially in part 2 .



i think he dd that with naruto against fat juubito. 

yes, i think he jumped infront of him or some crap right before minato saved the two.

however, it's nothing worthwhile. dying to protect others in shounen isn't really something special to be honest. it's like indicating that *the current sasuke who is good and shit *wont do it for chouchou or burrito. it's not really that heroic when it's almost second nature becoming part of his genetics :/

if this was evil sasuke, it would mean something.

and honestly, this reminds of a thread i made a week ago where i said that sasuke will protect salad and die for her but he is not emotionally connected with her like fathers are where he treats her as a "checklist".

if this is how sasuke shows he is a "good father", then that doesnt count in my book because it's nothing indicating he wont do for someone else.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 3, 2015)

read the spoilers

sauce and nardo


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

I wonder how Sakura will place her entry. 
I am curious on reactions here.

To put it simple Sarada was the main goal for kidnap anyway 

But I’m cheering on Sakura here.


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 3, 2015)

Why kidnap Sakura or Sarada when Sasuke got rekted? 
I'd say Sasuke is the one who got abducted


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 3, 2015)

Maybe that is a flashback to those times members of team 7 were wrecked?


----------



## Rosi (Jun 3, 2015)

Yeshhh, Nardo and Sauce getting rektd


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Maybe that is a flashback to those times members of team 7 were wrecked?



how is that going to serve any purpose tho?


----------



## Mermaid (Jun 3, 2015)

I am glad to see that the main characters have weaknesses and can make mistakes in battles. I didn't expect the enemy to be weaker than the former ones.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think he dd that with naruto against fat juubito.
> 
> yes, i think he jumped infront of him or some crap right before minato saved the two.
> 
> ...



Sasuke only saved Naruto that time so that he would be the one to kill him personally.

And well...evil characters are less likely for heroic feats due to being....evil.

Though Evil Ovito would still save Rin no matter what and maaaybe Evil Madara would still care about Izuna.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> how is that going to serve any purpose tho?



Mh, probably to boost Naruto (flashbacks seem to do that to him, especially a flashback to this moment, ahaha) or prove a point to Sarada? The last bit confuses me.

Glad we'll see Sakura wreck shit, though. Flashback or not.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 3, 2015)

vered said:


> You know what's else is worth noting about it?
> The fact that sasuke is sacrificing  himself (potentially ) to protect someone else, *something that hasn't happened since the wave arc in part 1*.Just shows how much screwed Kishi's writing was as far as character development especially in part 2 .



and how wrong you are


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## N120 (Jun 3, 2015)

He overcame his fear to save himself from oro, he saved Sakura along the way.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 3, 2015)

Evil said:


> Meh, sort of goes like
> 
> [sp]
> This
> ...



HAHAHA jUST AS PLANNED


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> HAHAHA jUST AS PLANNED



only itachi can handle this many sharingan users


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Baldy is too OP it seems. 

Puts Kaguya to shame.

And got a dickish grin to give BZ a run for the money.

Time to become a Baldy tard, forgive me Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 3, 2015)

just according to keikaku



Arles Celes said:


> Baldy is too OP it seems.
> 
> Puts Kaguya to shame.
> 
> ...





This face will never not be funny


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> HAHAHA jUST AS PLANNED



Sakura defeating a MS user = She also beats itachi (MS user). 



Arles Celes said:


> Baldy is too OP it seems.
> 
> Puts Kaguya to shame.
> 
> ...



would probably depends on what happened.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 3, 2015)

it just left me in the loop of asking how these two shitheads managed to defeat the countless army of doom 12 years ago.

p.s. sakura is okay, she defeat kaguya after all. expected her doing something like this.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Yeshhh, Nardo and Sauce getting rektd



NOOOOO mai boys!!!! 

They still got a chance. If they kiss the power of SasuNaru will make them transform into Yaoi mode. Then they will solo even a 10000s Kaguya's.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 3, 2015)

doubt its as simple as "they got rekt'd"

Evil could be pointing that first Sasuke went for protection before them(the img would mean he put himself in line), but somehow that guy managed to trick him and Naruto and steal Sarada, maybe this is what Evil meant by the sword through Naruto's back(the guy came from Naruto's back with that teleport jutsu and stole Sarada)

basically, Evil's choice could be of them hurt, but its more about the situation they found themselves in(ready to protect/caught by surprise) than the physical damage done on them


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Sakura defeating a MS user = She also beats itachi (MS user).




its ok. itachi is the king and sakura is the queen. i ship them anyway


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> doubt its as simple as "they got rekt'd"
> 
> Evil could be pointing that first Sasuke went for protection before them(the img would mean he put himself in line), but somehow that guy managed to trick him and Naruto and steal Sarada, maybe this is what Evil meant by the sword through Naruto's back(the guy came from Naruto's back with that teleport jutsu and stole Sarada)
> 
> basically, Evil's choice could be of them hurt, but its more about the situation they found themselves in(ready to protect/caught by surprise) than the damage done in them



Perhaps that could be it. But either way Sarada gets kidnapped.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 3, 2015)

Another way to interpret that image could be Naruto getting back stabbed. Maybe Sasuke betrayed him again Maybe the bald guy is someone Naruto knows and trust.

Hell, Orochimaru was supposed to be good, but rumor has it he's the villain in the movie. Maybe Orochimaru is responsible for baldy


----------



## N120 (Jun 3, 2015)

THis is a nice setup for boruto.


----------



## Meat (Jun 3, 2015)

Told you guys. I made 2 posts about it last week. 

Still, it baffles me why Naruto let it happen.

Maybe Evil is trolling and laughing at us right now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 3, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Perhaps that could be it. But either way Sarada gets kidnapped.


yeah Sarada is gone, Sakura might get pissed haha


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

N120 said:


> THis is a nice setup for boruto.



he goes to save salad and bonds with sasuke making salad jelly XD


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 3, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Perhaps that could be it. But either way Sarada gets kidnapped.


i find it strange that Evil went far after that backstab image, it could be meaning a literal stab to the back, but it doesnt need to be... maybe that guy can get inside Naruto's kyuubi cloak and steal Sarada, and this is how they were get off guard.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah Sarada is gone, Sakura might get pissed haha



Sakura is most definitely going to get pissed


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> only itachi can handle this many sharingan users



"We got a serious sharingan problem... Gotta keep the population under control. Who to call in a situation like this ?"


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

N120 said:


> THis is a nice setup for boruto.



But how can Boruto contribute against a guy who handled Naruto and Sasuke while he can't defeat a mere clone of his dad?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Sakura defeating a MS user = She also beats itachi (MS user).


MS user defeating a KCM user = he also beats Minato (KCM user)


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> i find it strange that Evil went far after that backstab image, it could be meaning a literal stab to the back, but it doesnt need to be... maybe that thing can get inside Naruto's kyuubi cloak and steal Sarada


but also Evil says


> Meh, sort of goes like



either she is dehyping the chapter or this is a straight forward chapter and nothing special happens. if the later is true, there is a very high chance the images are literal. 

especially because i made a simple "naruto being stabbed" search on google images and that was the first image i got  

the sasuke one is more specific since he could be protecting salad.

sakura is obvious.

the last one is where the ambiguity starts. salad, chouchou, or sakura?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> i find it strange that Evil went far after that backstab image, it could be meaning a literal stab to the back, but it doesnt need to be... maybe that guy can get inside Naruto's kyuubi cloak and steal Sarada



Hmm that?s likely true. Though Naruto is a powerful character he can be a little scatterbrained and dense.
And I?m pretty sure the enemy has a lot of info on Team 7
Especially since they want Sasuke?s Rinnegan


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> the last one is where the ambiguity starts. salad, chouchou, or sakura?



I don't think taylor swift represents Chouchou well. So its not her, definitely.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

If Baldy kidnaps ChoChou then it has to be by mistake or something. He got nothing to gain by kidnapping her.

And he would need to take over a chips factory to not go insane with that girl's demands.

Maybe even henge into a handsome guy as ChouChou probably wouldn't fawn over his current appearance.

She certainly isn't worth the headache.

Sakura?

Maybe to use her to draw Sasuke and Salad into a trap. But really, keeping someone so strong as hostage would be hard especially if she actually owned one of those Shin guys.

Sasuke probably sacrificed himself to protect someone. Naruto might got caught off guard with Sasuke's sacrifice moment and left an opening that Baldy took advantage. Sakura probably couldn't handle the 6 remaining Shins...


----------



## Naytel (Jun 3, 2015)

chocho is kinaped.

Sakura fuck off the enemy with punch!

Salad is desesperate because Sasuke and sakura dont help her :v all wins yeah

por chocho


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> MS user defeating a KCM user = he also beats Minato (KCM user)



He has so many eyes tho. That does not apply to itachi. 
but if this guy defeated Narudo, then sure, he would wipe the floor with Minato.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 3, 2015)

Mmmh... I wonder.

Do I _want _ChouChou to be kidnapped together with Sarada (either by mistake or by convenience) or not?

On the one hand, her being kidnapped means that she'll sass the enemies to hell and back... all the while making up various weird, fairy-tale-like scenarios of her being the real target of the Shins and eventually getting rescued heroically like a true princess.

On the other, her getting left behind means that she'll sass the hell out of our beloved, defeated heroes - by calling them weak, and possibly by crossing them off her long list of potential papas until they prove their worth to her eyes. 

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Shattering (Jun 3, 2015)

As somebody else said the Tailor swift image belongs to the song *"Mean"*, I would go with that instead of the kidnappingn idea, tbh maybe we get Sasuke saying sorry for being mean or whatever,

If you search in google "Naruto getting stabbed" the first image you get is the one Evil is offering us, on the other hand I didn't manage to get the image of Tailor Swift with anything related to kidnapping so he/she spent some time to give us that image in particular, there has to be a meaning behind it.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Shattering said:


> As somebody else said the Tailor swift image belongs to the song *"Mean"*, I would go with that instead of the kidnappingn idea, tbh maybe we get Sasuke saying sorry for being mean or whatever,
> 
> If you search in google "Naruto getting stabbed" the first image you get is the one Evil is offering us, on the other hand I didn't manage to get the image of Tailor Swift with anything related to kidnapping so he/she spent some time to give us that image in particular, there has to be a meaning behind it.



The easiest Naruto picture to show kidnapping would be the one of Kid Kushina being led by the kumo nin that captured her.

Or the picture of a captured Gaara by Akatsuki.

Hmmm...


----------



## Lance (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> He has so many eyes tho. That does not apply to itachi.
> but if this guy defeated Narudo, then sure, he would wipe the floor with Minato.



NO he would not.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> He has so many eyes tho. That does not apply to itachi.
> but if this guy defeated Narudo, then sure, he would wipe the floor with Minato.



No need for cherry picking. You equated a MS user to Itachi. I can do the same


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah Sarada is gone, Sakura might get pissed haha



And Karin doesn't give a damn about her own child? 

What a bitch!!


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 3, 2015)

I want Sasuke to do more Sasuke shit


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 3, 2015)

Spoilers make me go


----------



## Harbour (Jun 3, 2015)

Minato wrecked MS Obito with Kyuubi.
Dont even need to add something else.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Well what would you know... i was right when i said baldy guy will suprise you guys


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Mmmh... I wonder.
> 
> Do I _want _ChouChou to be kidnapped together with Sarada (either by mistake or by convenience) or not?
> 
> ...



You want the former just to watch baldy almost kill himself when she starts demanding food.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

It would be weird if Baldy was owned in his introduction when his minion got praise from RSM/BSM Naruto.

However, Salad got the Konoha headband in the movie which implies that the movie won't be about rescuing her following the events of the Gaiden.

Maybe 4 chapters will be enough for an rescue...or maybe Naruto and Sasuke will prevent a total loss at Baldy's hands despite giving the dude a nice amount of hype.

Some excuse for them getting hurt is also likely as Kishi often throws some damage control both for the villains and the good guys.

I wonder what they need Salad for. Maybe to resurrect/awaken their real boss? Possibly Baldy is at most the dragon to the guy who is supposedly scarier than  Kaguya.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

The thing is that baldy is not the main villain... someone is behind him.
Someone even stronger then Kaguya.

That someone has the power to create armies. Creation of all things.
This is why Kaguya wanted an army cuz she also faced another army.


Did i spoiled you guys, well sorry


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 3, 2015)

Maybe Naruto is stabbed, trying to protect someone and has that Sasuke flashback. Turns out him being stabbed is a genjutsu, Kurama breaks through the genjutsu. The kids are probably under genjutsu, too. Then Sakura comes and breaks them out of it.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 3, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> It would be weird if Baldy was owned in his introduction when his minion got praise from RSM/BSM Naruto.
> 
> However, Salad got the Konoha headband in the movie which implies that the movie won't be about rescuing her following the events of the Gaiden.
> 
> ...



They need Salada as a vessel for their true master, Oro, in order for him to unlock the white snake dojutsu, aka the golden byukugan.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Mariko said:


> They need Salada as a vessel for their true master, Oro, in order for him to unlock the white snake dojutsu, aka the golden byukugan.


But I thought the golden byakugam was still a myth.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> The thing is that baldy is not the main villain... someone is behind him.
> Someone even stronger then Kaguya.
> 
> That someone has the power to create armies. Creation of all things.
> ...



your predictions are like saying water is wet. dont be so proud


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hopefully we'll still get the 7 page leak that we've gotten for the past 3 weeks. I still don't think them getting recked like this is legitimate.  Two shinobi who fought and beat Madara and Kaguya jobbing to a guy who's merely covered in sharingan doesn't make a lick of sense. 

Hopefully it's a fakeout because if not then Kishi's lost his marbles.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks like thug life baldy came through. who was dissing kunia's?? All hail weaponry.

The kids got stolen.chouchou will make for hilarious hostage.get spoliers around 3-5pm gmt.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Hopefully we'll still get the 7 page leak that we've gotten for the past 3 weeks. I still don't think them getting recked like this is legitimate.  Two shinobi who fought and beat Madara and Kaguya jobbing to a guy who's merely covered in sharingan doesn't make a lick of sense.
> 
> Hopefully it's a fakeout because if not then Kishi's lost his marbles.



Feats are not really always important. Madara with all of his feats got curfodderstompped as a trash by black Zetsu. Lee also fodderstompped him with 1 kick, and so on. Usually, feats are also forced to emphasis on something as well, like when Kishi made Sakura's punch effect Kaguya, when Sasuke's PS got trashed by her, just for the sake of "T7"

or how Sakura suddenly had chakra to help to open Kaguya's worlds, when just moments ago she did not have enough chakra to heal Narudo....etc 

at least that's my take.


----------



## Meat (Jun 3, 2015)

wow imagine the power levels. If this is true that baldy the sharingan guy beats Naruto and Sasuke in only ONE CHAPTER then:

Baldy the sharingan guy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kaguya >> Sage Madara.


----------



## Maracunator (Jun 3, 2015)

Not sure if this link was shared already: Chapter 318

For what I can understand in this page, Chouchou is the one who gets abducted by the Shins, Sakura joined the battlefield, Sarada snaps (as in, gettign really pissed), and Orochimaru appears.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 3, 2015)

there are two candidate spoiler scripts for the upcoming chapter. I don't think they are reliable because they are probably fan theories based on Evil's spoilers that are posted on the blogs.

But oddly enough, both of them say that Chou-Chou is the one kidnapped instead.



Maracunator said:


> Not sure if this link was shared already: Chapter 318
> 
> For what I can understand in this page, Chouchou is the one who gets abducted by the Shins, Sakura joined the battlefield, Sarada snaps (as in, gettign really pissed), and Orochimaru appears.




Yeah, this the script I'm referring to.

Spoiler candidate #1 originated on OnePiece-Naruto's blog. So I don't think that one is right. The second candidate got added by JNB maybe 3 hours ago. (Neither were sourced from the 2ch spoiler thread)


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

I don’t really see Chouchou getting kidnapped though.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Well, they are probably going to delay it again as long as possible. So the window is pretty wide in that regard. Hopefully by noontimeish for me.
> 
> I'm watching over it~! And hopefully OldMonkey and Platypus will be around to help again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naytel (Jun 3, 2015)

what about this spoiler? is true or fake?



> サラダはどうやら、本当にカリンの娘…
> サスケとナルトがサラダを守ってたけど、チョウチョウが1人になった所を別の白いやつに狙われてた
> 何人もいる（サクラが一匹道中で倒してるけど）
> 
> ...






It is a joke not? Sarada Karin daughter finally.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

Naytel said:


> what about this spoiler? is true or fake?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure these are fake.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 3, 2015)

Its better be fake cause in other case i will be the first who create "Ahahahaha" thread.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

Fake, like OD said, those are most likely fan predictions based on Evil's hints. Sites like OnePiece-Naruto do this every week. They first post blatant clickbait-speculation, then when real spoilers get released, they correct them.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Naytel said:


> what about this spoiler? is true or fake?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What would be the point in revealing whose kid is Salad when a big fight started? Fake.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

All those spoilers are fake as hell.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

ChoCho getting kidnapped would please me. It means she stays in the plot for awhile longer and I can't get enough of ChoCho. I've no idea what kidnapping ChoCho would accomplish for the storyline though. Shin even said she was expandable and went in for the kill in chapter 3.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 3, 2015)

It's clearly Sarada who is taken. Shin just tried to do it a few chapters ago.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

I can see her being put to sleep by the Mangekyou.
And Sasuke and Sakura rage-fitting to save their daughter.

I doubt ChouChou is going to give us any comedic relief in this chapter.
Oh well.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Lovely said:


> It's clearly Sarada who is taken. Shin just tried to do it a few chapters ago.



Shin: You are expendable *to ChouChou*


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

We need Evil to make her entrance again and give us a sign


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

Evil saying "meh" makes it like what happened is not really a big deal or something.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

Or the plot was too predictable.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 3, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> I don’t really see Chouchou getting kidnapped though.



lol it makes perfect sense. Sasuke's a fucking retard he just left her and went jumping infront of an opponent that did not even engage him. The guys full retard.

Taking chouchou makes naruto leave the scene.Away from their objective. Getting rin'negan,
They only wanted sarada for leverage. Naruto was never suppose to be there.

Hope they took both girls.


----------



## WT (Jun 3, 2015)

> カリンは、子の母であります



Saw this somewhere, what does this mean?


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 3, 2015)

^ lol, カリン instead of using the Kanji for her name


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

WT said:


> Saw this somewhere, what does this mean?



It?s another fake spoiler.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> lol it makes perfect sense. Sasuke's a fucking retard he just left her and went jumping infront of an opponent that did not even engage him. The guys full retard.
> 
> Taking chouchou makes naruto leave the scene.Away from their objective. Getting rin'negan,
> They only wanted sarada for leverage. Naruto was never suppose to be there.
> ...



That?s more of a plot I would enjoy.
Kidnap both girls 

Yeah Chouchou was left alone which gives a good chance of her playing victim but Sarada was the main target.


----------



## Evil (Jun 3, 2015)

Chocho isn't kidnapped. We don't know who Salad's mom is yet.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 3, 2015)

WT said:


> Saw this somewhere, what does this mean?



Jeez, Sasuke is the father, could you people stop tryharding about who is the mother of Sarada? who the fuck cares


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

Evil said:


> Chocho isn't kidnapped. We don't know who Salad's mom is yet.



So it was Sarada?


And does it imply on the fact Naruto and Sasuke were both tricked or were they actually injured? Or both?

Sakura saving the day? Sorta I mean.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 3, 2015)

It was obvious it is Sarada. Though ChouChou getting kidnapped with Sarada would be comedy gold


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> It was obvious it is Sarada. Though Chouji getting kidnapped with Sarada would be comedy gold


I can imagine it now.
Chouchou talking about who here real pops is and telling the enemy she wasn?t sharing her chips with them


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

The mean cover doesn't appear when googling mean. It appears when you google damsel in distress. Sakura is no damsel anymore, so Sarada (or CHoCho, since they had no issues in attempting to kill her before) in a pinch for the chapter end seems likely.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

I’m guessing the pictures were pretty straight forward.
Unless Evil would like to *confirm* *cough*


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

ch1p said:


> The mean cover doesn't appear when googling mean. It appears when you google damsel in distress. Sakura is no damsel anymore, so Sarada (*or CHoCho, since they had no issues in attempting to kill her before*) in a pinch for the chapter end seems likely.



if they had no issue in her dying, why not kill her again?


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 3, 2015)

I have this feeling that Kishi has seen a recent Hollywood movie with a strong and capable heroine. This inspired him to revitalize Sakura and make her "co-heroes" with the guys again.


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

Evil said:


> Chocho isn't kidnapped. We don't know who Salad's mom is yet.



Evil, how's my Rinnegan looking?


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Evil said:


> Chocho isn't kidnapped. We don't know who Salad's mom is yet.



is itachi mentioned? or motivation for baldy/name? 



Klue said:


> Evil, how's my Rinnegan looking?



she posted an image of a beaten up sasuke and  a stabbed naruto so you do the guessing


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> Evil, how's my Rinnegan looking?



lol rin'negan


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> she posted an image of a beaten up sasuke and  a stabbed naruto so you do the guessing



That doesn't equate to Sasuke using Rinnegan.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> Evil, how's my Rinnegan looking?



We might get to see a small glimpse of it 
but that?ll probably be it


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> lol rin'negan



Anything on Tenseigan? 

No?

Still not relevant?


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

man, sarada had to be kidnapped in order for her  father to give a shit


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> That doesn't equate to Sasuke using Rinnegan.



He better show us something from it. But if he doesn't and gets served, his problem.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> That doesn't equate to Sasuke using Rinnegan.



yes but it means with all his rennigan might.......... he still sucks


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> man, sarada had to be kidnapped in order for her  father to give a shit



Well he doesn?t even know about the first attempt 
And wait till Sakura finds out, she?ll likewise murder Shin.


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> He better show us something from it. But if he doesn't and gets served, his problem.



If he doesn't use Rinnegan this chapter at least you can argue he got rekt relying on Sharingan.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 3, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> That?s more of a plot I would enjoy.
> Kidnap both girls
> 
> Yeah Chouchou was left alone which gives a good chance of her playing victim but Sarada was the main target.



Of course would make for good plot.But kishi is low teir writer,



Haruka Katana said:


> It was obvious it is Sarada. Though ChouChou getting kidnapped with Sarada would be comedy gold



Most funniest hostage. the food demands,21 questions ''why you kidnapping us girls, you like chains don't you??. And the shin jokes would be off the scale


----------



## Meat (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> yes but it means with all his rennigan might.......... he still sucks



Yeah. Sucks for not using rinnegan. But what rinnegan power? that object switcheroo with cooldown time and limited range? lolololololol.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> man, sarada had to be kidnapped in order for her  father to give a shit



Poor, por Addy. Better prepare your tempestuouness, machote


----------



## Phemt (Jun 3, 2015)

The seventh let a little girl he was supposed to be protecting get kidnapped from right under his nose?

Hahaha.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Well he doesn?t even know about the first attempt
> And wait till Sakura finds out, she?ll likewise murder Shin.



people still expecting sakura and sasuke normal parenthood reactions........ no


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> If he doesn't use Rinnegan this chapter at least you can argue he got rekt relying on Sharingan.



As long as his Rinnegan jutsu aren't owned by Sharingan powers, I don't need to argue anything.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> yes but it means with all his rennigan might.......... he still sucks



lol they still think this things super saiyan form   All it does is give you decent jutsu 

He had the rin'negan and got reckted.End off.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> Of course would make for good plot.But kishi is low teir writer,



We shall suck it up and cry


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> people still expecting sakura and sasuke normal parenthood reactions........ no



They do and I just sit here


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Meat said:


> Yeah. Sucks for not using rinnegan. But what rinnegan power? that object switcheroo with cooldown time and limited range? lolololololol.


which is why i hate rennigan sasuke. his battle with naruto was mostly enhancment to his MS stuff using only two paths 


Corvida said:


> Poor, por Addy. Better prepare your tempestuouness, machote



oh can it you. youv been telling that crap since chapter 1 and i have no clue what that means


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

Meat said:


> Yeah. Sucks for not using rinnegan. But what rinnegan power? that object switcheroo with cooldown time and limited range? lolololololol.



How about that one ability Nagato used to crush Konoha?


----------



## falconzx (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> How about that one ability Nagato used to crush Konoha?



I miss that one so bad


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 3, 2015)

Evil-sis, does Queen and her acolytes Nardo and Sauce display new fighting tech? does Kween Kats make an appearance?


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 3, 2015)

Sakura wearing high heels in battle; I hope we see that Tsunade overhead axe kick 

Or something entirely new and fun. Sarada with Katon variations, SakuSara or SaraCho team up


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 3, 2015)

falconzx said:


> I miss that one so bad



I thought it was shinra tensei


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> Evil-sis, does Queen and her acolytes Nardo and Sauce display new fighting tech? does Kween Kats make an appearance?



I wouldn't mind a donkey punch or too.


----------



## Meat (Jun 3, 2015)

what with these people happy to see rinnengan getting trolled? Rinnengan was already trolled before. This is like beating a dead horse. I said this before during the war arc that in terms of powerups between Naruto and Sasuke, Sasuke got the short end of the stick. 

Rikudo enhanced sage mode + bijuu powers are the real deal which make me wonder why Naruto can't beat these clowns.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> How about that one ability Nagato used to crush Konoha?



That was nagato. Sasuke does not have uzumaki haxx chakra capacity.

when did sasuke become nagato??


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

Meat said:


> what with these people happy to see rinnengan getting trolled? Rinnengan was already trolled before. This is like beating a dead horse. I said this before during the war arc that in terms of powerups between Naruto and Sasuke, Sasuke got the short end of the stick.
> 
> Rikudo enhanced sage mode + bijuu powers are the real deal which make me wonder why Naruto can't beat these clowns.



When was Rinne trolled? And SPSM looks flashy but its powers gave him what?

More Rasengans?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Meat said:


> what with these people happy to see rinnengan getting trolled? Rinnengan was already trolled before. This is like beating a dead horse. I said this before during the war arc that in terms of powerups between Naruto and Sasuke, Sasuke got the short end of the stick.
> 
> Rikudo enhanced sage mode + bijuu powers are the real deal which make me wonder why Naruto can't beat these clowns.



Yet Naruto gets recked just the same.  Your logic is awful. Both got trolled if this isn't a fakeout.


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> That was nagato. Sasuke does not have uzumaki haxx chakra capacity.
> 
> when did sasuke become nagato??



Genjutsu raped and sealed Nine Tailed Beast with the same jutsu Nagato struggled to capture one with.

FYI, Uchiha are known for their large chakra capacities.


----------



## Meat (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> When was Rinne trolled? And SPSM looks flashy but its powers gave him what?
> 
> More Rasengans?



Rinnengan can't sense danger unlike sage mode. Lets see:

Edo Nagato got "surprised" by Itachi
Rinnengan Madara got "surprised" by black zetsu


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

Meat said:


> Rinnengan can't sense danger unlike sage mode. Lets see:
> 
> Edo Nagato got "surprised" by Itachi
> Rinnengan Madara got "surprised" by black zetsu



Not sure how either makes the Rinnegan look bad. Guess you have to take what you can get.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 3, 2015)

Both Nardo and Sauce look ugly as fuck here


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

switcharo use of the rennigan. as predicted


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 3, 2015)

So.....how do we want to divide the pages?


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

RINNEGAN PUTTING IN MUTHA F**KIN WORK BIT***s!!! 

But what happened to his six tomoe?


----------



## Raventhal (Jun 3, 2015)

So I guess Naruto and Sauce don't go full force and get done in for being cocky.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Did Kishi just forget about Sasuke's 6 tomoe in his rinnegan because they're nonexistent in those pages?


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Meat said:


> what with these people happy to see rinnengan getting trolled? Rinnengan was already trolled before. This is like beating a dead horse. I said this before during the war arc that in terms of powerups between Naruto and Sasuke, Sasuke got the short end of the stick.
> 
> Rikudo enhanced sage mode + bijuu powers are the real deal which make me wonder why Naruto can't beat these clowns.



> God's Eye
>"Short end of the stick"



Naruto's RSM can't even track Kaguya. 


Or protect him from  Infinite Tsukuyomi. 


Dat Naruto.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 3, 2015)

ChouChou eating them chips, and her () face.


----------



## Azol (Jun 3, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Both Nardo and Sauce look ugly as fuck here



Made me thought it was fan-made at the moment.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 3, 2015)

So

Is that some kind of seal on the enemies hand? 

Also sauce swapping with shin...


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

So Sasuke owned both of them. So what the hell could possibly happen that ends with Naruto and Sasuke getting fucked up?


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Did Kishi just forget about Sasuke's 6 tomoe in his rinnegan because they're nonexistent in those pages?



Indeed, very strange. Maybe a cleaning error?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

*#700+6: Stagnation

*Surprise attack!!! Uchiha against Uchiha?!**

\\

\\

*Sasuke:* _We'll see what you've got._ (Not sure about this one: "ce qu'ils ont dans le ventre?")
*Katon: Goukakyuu no Jutsu*

*Naruto:* _He anticipates with his doujutsu?_

\\

\\


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> Genjutsu raped and sealed Nine Tailed Beast with the same jutsu Nagato struggled to capture one with.
> 
> FYI, *Uchiha are known for their large chakra capacities*.


In Uchiha's fanboy perfect world maybe. Definitely not in Kishimoto's manga.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> RINNEGAN PUTTING IN MUTHA F**KIN WORK BIT***s!!!
> 
> But what happened to his six tomoe?



Apparently his rinnegan can power up and down?


----------



## Meat (Jun 3, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Both Nardo and Sauce look ugly as fuck here



Oh okay. I get it. Nardo and Saske will be trolled because of a well-placed Izanagi.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> ChouChou eating them chips, and her () face.



ninjad 

new wmoji


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 3, 2015)

> So Sasuke owned both of them. So what the hell could possibly happen that ends with Naruto and Sasuke getting fucked up?



PIS... considering Nardo is just standing there......


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

where are his rennigan tomos?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

did Baldy also call himself *Shin* Uchiha?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

Phemt said:


> The seventh let a little girl he was supposed to be protecting get kidnapped from right under his nose?
> 
> Hahaha.



and where was Papasuke?  
isn't she his daughter? At least Narduo's kids are save.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

And did a firestyle jutsu actually do damage? Holy shit!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 3, 2015)

I see roasted onions


----------



## Harbour (Jun 3, 2015)

+100 points for Shisui theory

btw, i still find it really strange that these fodders with sharingans werent roflstomped by mere glance of Sasuke or Nardo. they are prepared danzo level here. dafaq is that.


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

Did he use Shin as a meat shield?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 3, 2015)

He kind of did.

Could he move people with his mangekyo?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> *#700+6: Stagnation
> 
> *Surprise attack!!! Uchiha against Uchiha?!**
> 
> ...



ce qu'ils ont dans le ventre---->Show what you're made of

So it should be:

We're going to see what you've got!


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> He kind of did.
> 
> Could he move people with his mangekyo?



I spot right arm movement.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> Did he use Shin as a meat shield?



It actually looks like he did.


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

Wait, I'm not sure if he physically grabbed Shin's leg and tossed him back, or used his dojutsu.

It's not clear


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 3, 2015)

Shin was surprise that he flew backward from what I can tell here..


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> Genjutsu raped and sealed Nine Tailed Beast with the same jutsu Nagato struggled to capture one with.
> 
> FYI, Uchiha are known for their *large chakra capacities*.



Nagato did these path things in the 80's we not impressed,

Of course nagato struggled.He blew up konoha flat ,controlled 6 pains. fought a fully fit naruto. Did chibaku tensei. He's not pnj gifted hago's chakra.

If sasuke actually did all that  without you know hago giving him his chakra would be hype worthy. But facts are If hago bestowed anyone with his chakra they would do nonsense as well. See kakashi using susnanowa. 


Stop the fanfics  Uchihas don't have large charka capacity's.We know this because hago split the powers. We know this because sage users have large chakra capacity. We know this because people with high chakra get comemented on. I expected better than these fanfics answers.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> Did he use Shin as an onion shield?



fixed...okay I'll stop


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> Did he use Shin as a meat shield?



shin has many uses


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> If sasuke actually did it without you know hago giving him his chakra would be hype worthy.
> If hago bestowed anyone with his chakra they would do nonsense as well. See kakashi using susnanowa..



They used up Hagoromo's chakra on the Six Paths Chibaku Tensei. 



B.o.t.i said:


> Stop the fanfics  Uchihas don't have large charka capacity's.We know this because hago split the powers. We know this because sage users have large chakra capacity. We know this because people with high chakra get comemented on. I expected better than these fanfics answers.
> You getting desperate. bro



Stated by both Kakashi during Tree Walking training, and very clearly in the 3rd Databook.

On flip side, Naruto benefits from Kurama's presence, and Nagato from the chakra power of Madara's Rinnegan.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sauce has become such an elegant fighter. The way he countered with his sword, switched with Shin, burned them with the firestyle jutsu, and then caught his sword and threw the blood off it while landing perfectly was boss as fuck.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

i think baldy just ST tagged sasuke's sword with that seal on his hand


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 3, 2015)

Poor Shin. 

Sasuke tho.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Poor Shin.
> 
> Sasukeh.



and he also got up. katon still being fodder XD


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Sauce has become such an elegant fighter. The way he countered with his sword, switched with Shin, burned them with the firestyle jutsu, and then caught his sword and threw the blood off it while landing perfectly was boss as fuck.



Meanwhile, the Hokage is left behind to baby sit his kid.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 3, 2015)

Sauce rinegan no longer have tomoe, depowered?


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Sauce has become such an elegant fighter. The way he countered with his sword, switched with Shin, burned them with the firestyle jutsu, and then caught his sword and threw the blood off it while landing perfectly was boss as fuck.



The comments are priceless

Salad-Wow,dad?s amazing

Nardo-you??ve seen nothing

Chou chou-chomp chomp.if my real dad was a charmer like Salad?s

So that?s when the slaughter happens, as usual


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 3, 2015)

That weapon of Shin


----------



## ASYM638 (Jun 3, 2015)

*So the bald Uchiha name is revealed to be Shin Uchiha?!! What the heck...

And also Sasuke's Rinnegan lacks its tomoe... ???*


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

ASYM638 said:


> *So the bald Uchiha name is revealed to be Shin Uchiha?!! What the heck...
> 
> And also Sasuke's Rinnegan lacks its tomoe... ???*



Salad is a clever girl and has noticed


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

lol @Shin taking on Sasuke's attacks one after the other without problems. 

The little guy took a direct hit from Sasuke's lightning & fire jutsu so far, and still moving.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Meat said:


> what with these people happy to see rinnengan getting trolled? Rinnengan was already trolled before. This is like beating a dead horse. I said this before during the war arc that in terms of powerups between Naruto and Sasuke, Sasuke got the short end of the stick.
> 
> Rikudo enhanced sage mode + bijuu powers are the real deal which make me wonder why Naruto can't beat these clowns.



I don't recall the Rinnegan to be ever trolled. No more than RSM at least.

Pain was just a  jutsu and it still required the user to tire fighting Konoha, Naruto having tons of prep time/knowledge/back up and Nagato planning to capture Naruto alive.

Crippled Nagato babyshaked KCM Naruto and Bee-both bijuu powers user. He only lost when they added another high tier shinobi against him and mostly due to his lack of mobility. He wasn't an original user on top of that.

Madara with just one of his eyes back defeated all bijuus plus Gaara with ease and later just as easily an EMS user. Then with both eyes forced RSM Naruto and Rinnegan Sasuke to use their strongest abilities to handle his meteors and it was just to make time so he can cast MT.

Sasuke's Rinnegan s/t was only countered by Kaguya's own s/t which was also a Rinnegan ability. And Kaguya's Rinnegan abilities were so strong that it required an RSM user, a Rinnegan user, a Six Path chakra user with MS and a kage level kunoichi to stand any chance.

No Rinnegan user who is the original owner and with full mastery was yet defeated in a fair fight one-on-one.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sarada loving the elegance of her fathers fighting style as well.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

> Sarada: He's...My father is amazing!
> *
> Naruto: And yet....You haven't seen anything*



correction, that is ALL he can do before going susano'o


----------



## Rosi (Jun 3, 2015)

> Sarada: He's...My father is amazing!


A new Sauce fangirl incoming


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> lol @Shin taking on Sasuke's attacks one after the other without problems.
> 
> The little guy took a direct hit from Sasuke's lightning & fire jutsu so far, and still moving.



Dodged Naruto's attack.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Sarada loving the elegance of her fathers fighting style as well.



Nardo fangirled worse-"you?ve seen nothing yet".

Chou chou wished her real dad was such a charmer

Sauce hasnt lost his touch-that?s the prelude to a severe whopping


----------



## Kishido (Jun 3, 2015)

So the pupils are gone... I hope it true and not a mistake. The tomoes made no sense after all. Just confused the shit more


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

Chouchou snacking away in the tower
My heart is filled


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Chouchou snacking away in the tower
> My heart is filled



This girl is saving the gaiden drama all alone by her loony self


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

Kishido said:


> So the pupils are gone... I hope it true and not a mistake. The tomoes made no sense after all. Just confused the shit more



Da fuck? 

They looked epic.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> lol @Shin taking on Sasuke's attacks one after the other without problems.
> 
> The little guy took a direct hit from Sasuke's lightning & fire jutsu so far, and still moving.



Are you having trouble seeing because Shin's on the ground completely burnt and barely getting up. Not that I see how it matters in anyway. Elemental jutsu aren't exactly overpowered, especially chidori nagashi as all that ever does is stun.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> Dodged Naruto's attack.



that's better than taking a direct hit as it's a fodder who's using the jutsu.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

> Sasuke: We'll clarify all of this when we'll question dem. *For now shut up*!



is this real?


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> that's better than taking a direct hit as it's a fodder who's using the jutsu.



Hitting the target is worst than missing?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

*#700+6: Stagnation

*Surprise attack!!! Uchiha against Uchiha?!**

\\

action bits

\\

*Sasuke:* *_We'll see what you've got._*
**Katon: Goukakyuu no Jutsu**

*Naruto:* _He anticipates with his doujutsu?_

\\

more action panels

\\

*Baldy:* _I see.
Those are the powers of your eyes, Sasuke Uchiha...!_

*Sarada:* _...
My father, he, he's breathtaking_

*Naruto:* _Yes
And you haven't seen anything yet._

*Baldy:* _We could use such young talent as yours for the resurrection of Akatsuki._

*Naruto:* _Those fellows are survivors of Akatsuki?_

*Sasuke:* _I'll know by talking to them_

*Baldy:* _I am Shin Uchiha._

*flashback panel*

*Sarada:* *_But then, 
he has the same name... as his son?_*

*Sasuke:* _We'll clear all that up when we'll question them. For the moment, be quiet!_

\\

*Naruto:* _?!
What made you think that?_

*Sarada:* _The youngster mentioned/hinted at his "father"._

*Chouchou:* *_Oh la~la~ If only my real dad had the 'hypnotic ability' to turn down his daughters like Sarada's._*

*Naruto:* *_If I'm right, 
that guy didn't hesitate using his own son as a shield._*

*Sasuke:* _Naruto, bring the kids to shelter.
And then..._

*Naruto:* _I know. You neither, don't drop your guard._ (not sure about this one)
*_I'm going to offer you an opening. I'm counting on you, Sasuke!_*


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

Corvida said:


> This girl is saving the gaiden drama all alone by her loony self



Forreal, she?s the only one that makes sense


----------



## Meat (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain and Klue, why won't you get a room? This chapter is not about Naruto vs Sasuke.


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 3, 2015)

So Sauce used Amenotejikara. Hmm...


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Are you having trouble seeing because Shin's on the ground completely burnt. Not that I see how it matters in anyway. Elemental jutsu aren't exactly overpowered, especially chidori nagashi as all that ever does is stun.



He stood up tho. After Hago's power, alot of people thought anything Narudo and Sasuke do can eliminate everything like if it's nothing, and that their jutsus no matter what they are, are on a whole different level. I.E, Sasuke's chidori being able to destroy a Meteor in the last for example. 

So, that's a bit surprising for a little child to take on those attacks like that. lol
It's like Sasuke can only win with his Susanoo. 



> Hussain and Klue, why won't you get a room? This chapter is not about Naruto vs Sasuke.



Klue is salty, it can't be helped. I was only talking about Shin and what he did. Then, we get Klue and his Narudo hate. 
Well, I guess he can't handle the Rinnegan being suck. lol


----------



## Sora (Jun 3, 2015)

Naruto and Sasuke are both gonna get wrecked anyway
why is there always a dick measuring contest


----------



## Meat (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> is this real?



Dat asshole.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> Da fuck?
> 
> They looked epic.



No they didn't, Sasuke was the definition of retard with that eye, regular Rinnegan looks much better  in that position.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> Da fuck?
> 
> They looked epic.



Maybe an art error.

I would wait for a VIZ release of the chapter.

Or a volume one.

This is kinda like Madara lacking Hashiboob after being spit by Kaguya Bunny.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jun 3, 2015)

...okay, ChouChou.

If Sarada is really going to get kidnapped, then _this _is the moment when your friendship will truly be put to the test.

Put down your chips, take a deep breath... and sing the Naruto friendship song:

*"SARADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!"*

I'm sure that you'll rise to the challenge. Hell, your true papa N.1 Naruto will gladly give you a few pointers...


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> He stood up tho. After Hago's power, alot of people thought anything Narudo and Sasuke do can eliminate everything like if it's nothing, and that their jutsus no matter what they are, are on a whole different level. I.E, Sasuke's chidori being able to destroy a Meteor in the last for example.
> 
> So, that's a bit surprising for a little child to take on those attacks like that. lol
> It's like Sasuke can only win with his Susanoo.



That was a regular chidori in The Last. All he did against Shin was stream lightning through his blade.

Only win with susanoo?   Hussain you never were good at baiting Sasuke fans so stop trying now.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

Sasuke didn't have tomoes in Rinnegan eye in The Rest illustration. Not sure about 699, haven't bought it yet, and the pages online look like shit.


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Sasuke didn't have tomoes in Rinnegan eye in The Rest illustration. Not sure about 699, haven't bought it yet, and the pages online look like shit.



The Rest illustration?

Do you have a link?


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Meat said:


> Dat asshole.





> Sasuke: We'll clear all that up when we'll question them. For the moment, be quiet!



even with the other translation....... number one daddy


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> In Uchiha's fanboy perfect world maybe. Definitely not in Kishimoto's manga.



Nah, in Kishi's manga as well. They're known for eyes and their chakra. Unless you truly believe spamming MS techs is a drop in the bucket.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 3, 2015)

it looks like the shins are unbothered until Queen shows up


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

Strategoob making a n00b mistake.




And I fell for it.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> *#700+6: Stagnation
> 
> *Surprise attack!!! Uchiha against Uchiha?!**
> 
> ...



I added this to the spoiler thread, I hope you don't mind :3

Thank you for helping out!

I was halfway done and then you guys finished before me on the last ones~


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> That was a regular chidori in The Last. All he did against Shin was stream lightning through his blade.
> 
> Only win with susanoo?   Hussain you never were good at baiting Sasuke fans so stop trying now.



I don't care stream of lightning or not, I am only mentioning what he did so far, and I was not trying to bait either.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 3, 2015)

Sasuke definitely had the tomoe in Kishimoto's design for Sasuke in the Last.  In the course of the Madara/Kaguya fight, his tomoe disappeared and reappeared a few times.  Maybe there's a rule.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> The Rest illustration?
> 
> Do you have a link?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Still don't know what the hell this guy could do that would turn the tides so easily and allow him to get the better of both Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Azol (Jun 3, 2015)

Obito sounded like Tobi. The second was revealed to be the first.

Thus, Shin must be Shishui.

I tell you


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

no tomoe. same ability as when he was 16. 

rennigan sasuke, ladies and gentlemen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> even with the other translation....... number one daddy



You?re trying way too hard, Addy.

YOU?RE STARTING TO GET TEMPESTUOUS AND i?M LOVING IT


----------



## Meat (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> even with the other translation....... number one daddy



I still forgive him after all, he's an ex-notorious criminal w/ no social skills. Give him some time.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> The Rest illustration?
> 
> Do you have a link?


----------



## Hexa (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy, it's probably going to be two weeks off if you keep it up.


----------



## Meat (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> no tomoe. same ability as when he was 16.
> 
> rennigan sasuke, ladies and gentlemen!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Told ya. didn't I?


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Corvida said:


> You?re trying way too hard, Addy.
> 
> YOU?RE STARTING *TO GET TEMPESTUOUS *AND i?M LOVING IT



still dont know what that means 



Meat said:


> I still forgive him after all, he's an ex-notorious criminal w/ no social skills. Give him some time.



good point 

how about we give him, idk........ .......... another 12 years


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I added this to the spoiler thread, I hope you don't mind :3
> 
> Thank you for helping out!
> 
> I was halfway done and then you guys finished before me on the last ones~



No problem.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 3, 2015)

> another 12 years



Nah 12 isn't enough you need to double it.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Not sure why people are still arguing about the tomoes. It's probably an artistic mistake as they disappeared at times during Sasuke's fight with Madara as well. Or Kishi just forgot about them, which honestly wouldn't surprise me considering he claims to have forgotten to give Naruto's kids the byakugan.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 3, 2015)

Sauce is depowered, his rinegan only have teleport jutsu now


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

It could be that Sasuke either eventually lost it (only fair considering Naruto didn't keep the regen), or that he can switch on tomoes like he can switch on EMS (and sasuke chosing to be armless is the gimp kishi uses to keep them equals).


----------



## Rai (Jun 3, 2015)

No tomoe for Sasuke and Naruto

They're no longer Indra and Ashura...?


----------



## Mariko (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> *Sasuke:* _We'll clear all that up when we'll question them. *For the moment, be quiet!*_



Literally, "tais-toi!" means "Shut-up!". 

So, basically what we've got is more like:

Sasuke: "stfu Salada!"

Naruto: "I listen to you Salada, what were you saying? I'm pretty interested!"


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Edo Madara said:


> Sauce is depowered, his rinegan only have teleport jutsu now



it's baiscally a depowered kamui. might as well give him obito's eyes


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

Mariko said:


> Literally, "tais-toi!" means "Shut-up!".
> 
> So, basically what we've got is more like:
> 
> ...



I know it means "shut up"

but I edited it anyway, because I thought: "Well shit, don't want people to bitch about my choice of translation or for being "too biased" for that matter."

Learned my lesson by now.

"Be quiet!" has quite an aggressive undertone too



Kishi's absolutely doing the 'Sasuke turns her down, Naruto proceeds to act like a real dad' on purpose though


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> it's baiscally a empowered kamui. might as well give him obito's eyes



Obito eyes > sauce rinegan


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

> Sasuke: Naruto, bring the *kids to shelter*.
> And then...
> 
> Naruto: I know.



so naruto vs shins?

sasuke vs baldy.

sakura comes in.

they still lose? and naruto might get overpowered by what is baiscally shadow clones?......... kishi, dude, not cool


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

So, the 10 pages left, Sakura will come and attack Shin, and the table will flip on Narudo and Sasuke? 
that seems even more insane now honestly. :/


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 3, 2015)

> Obito eyes > sauce rinegan



^Agree... Obito's eye gives you true intangibility + your own personal dimension.. while Sauce rinnegan basically gives you an instant kawarimi at best...


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 3, 2015)

So excited for this chapter. :33


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sasuke and Naruto losing might have something to do with that seal on Shin's (baldy) hand. He did manage to grab Sasuke's sword with that hand as well, so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2015)

Calm down, people. 

There also were some panels where Sasuke's Rinnegan lacked tomoes during the fight against Rikudara.

 It's just an art mistake.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Sasuke and Naruto losing might have something to do with that seal on Shin's (baldy) hand. He did manage to grab Sasuke's sword with that hand as well, so maybe that has something to do with it.



Underrated panels. I, too, think that seal is interesting.


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

Edo Madara said:


> Obito eyes > sauce rinegan



Kamui > [INSERT ABILITY HERE]


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> is this real?



And Naruto doesn't even reproach him for such behavior.  

Granted, in the Japanese it probably will be "Stay quiet" or something alike rather than "Shut up".


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Calm down, people.
> 
> There also were some panels where Sasuke's Rinnegan lacked tomoes during the fight against Rikudara.
> 
> It's just an art mistake.



Logic doesn't work with trolls.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

Papasuke: stfu Salad!

*mama bear flies in out of no where and bitchslaps papasuke*

Someone better draw this


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

Narudo lost his Gedu-Damas, maybe Sasuke lost his tomoes as well. :/


----------



## Meat (Jun 3, 2015)

Mariko said:


> Literally, "tais-toi!" means "Shut-up!".
> 
> So, basically what we've got is more like:
> 
> ...



Thats it!

Sasuke is so "Mean".

Evil spoiler pics w/ Taylor Swift comes from her music "Mean".

Which means, no one was kidnapped!


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 3, 2015)

Really?? like that's the excuse for Sauce eyes?? So if Sauce lose something it is an Art mistake. while Nardo not using something equates to him getting depowered.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Edo Madara said:


> Sauce is depowered, his rinegan only have teleport jutsu now



A tomoeless Rinnegan still can use all 6 Path powers. As Nagato and Madara could with that version.

Maybe Naruto and Sasuke can power up their body and eyes respectively even further.

As Naruto said Salad hadn't yet seen nothing of Sasuke's real power and the same is likely in Naruto's case.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 3, 2015)

Baldy use hiraishin


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Really?? like that's the excuse for Sauce eyes?? *So if Sauce lose something it is an Art mistake*. while Nardo not using something equates to him getting depowered.



Because it happened before. Many times. 

As for Naruto, there are those that assume he can't use his previous forums, for whatever reason.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Really?? like that's the excuse for Sauce eyes?? So if Sauce lose something it is an Art mistake. while Nardo not using something equates to him getting depowered.



I've never been on the train of Naruto losing anything. I don't think there's enough evidence for that. There's precedence for the lack of tomoes being an artistic mistake as it happened more than once when Sasuke fought Madara and then were back later on.


----------



## Rai (Jun 3, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Calm down, people.
> 
> There also were some panels where Sasuke's Rinnegan lacked tomoes during the fight against Rikudara.
> 
> It's just an art mistake.



No tomoe for Naruto and Sasuke...

Definitely not a art mistake


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 3, 2015)

_"Naruto, put the kids in a safe place" _ 

Papasuke.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Really?? like that's the excuse for Sauce eyes?? So if Sauce lose something it is an Art mistake. while Nardo not using something equates to him getting depowered.



With Naruto it is hard to say. On one hand he got the lack of eye pigmentation when he uses his Current mode which he lacked in BM/BSM before and which was typical of RSM. On the other hand he lacks gudoudamas and the Six path circles on his back. Sasuke now lacks tomoes but can still use Amanotejikara.

Maybe they were depowered, maybe they can power up their bodies/eyes further or maybe Kishi decided to change the designs but keep the power. *shrug*


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No tomoe for Naruto and Sasuke...
> 
> Definitely not a art mistake



Rai tell us, how does Baldy snatch a win?


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> _"Naruto, put the kids in a safe place" _
> 
> Papasuke.



ouch!

Beware or Addy will start to get tempestuous at any moment


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No tomoe for Naruto and Sasuke...
> 
> Definitely not a art mistake



Hmmm, maybe its due to them losing their arms where the RS power was given?

Or maybe it will be corrected in the volume release.

Naruto got all aside from gudoudamas and Sasuke doesn't seem to lack his one unique ability that the Rinnegan granted him.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

What was the tomoe purpose in the Rinnegan anyway? I never felt that they had one. 
it always looked like a "different" design to me. 

I don't really think Sasuke's power is effected by them.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 3, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> _"Naruto, put the kids in a safe place" _
> 
> Papasuke.



5 minutes later:

Sorry Sasuke, Sakura, I, the 7th Hokage of the leaf village, couldn't prevent your daughter from getting kidnapped.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> Rai tell us, how does Baldy snatch a win?



Probably he did something to Sasuke's sword with that weird seal on his hand. 

And exploited the opening when Naruto lost concentration when stunned by Sasuke getting hurt by his own sword.

Maaaaaybe he blinds Naruto with his bald head Kuririn style.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> What was the tomoe purpose in the Rinnegan anyway? I never felt that they had one.
> it always looked like a "different" design to me.
> 
> I don't really think Sasuke's power is effected by them.



Nothing really suggested the tomoe had any purpose. His rinnegan functioned in the same way as the other ones. The only difference being that Sasuke himself was a lot stronger and thus his rinnegan was as well.

It just seemed like a different design just like his MS had a different design compared to all the other ones (his pupil design color was red with the outer part of the eye being black while the other MS designs were the opposite).


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 3, 2015)

Either there was never a real difference between the tomoe Rinnegan and the tomoe-less Rinnegan.

Or Naruto and Sasuke can choose to power up their powers further which is symbolised by the tomoe.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 3, 2015)

Sauce can justuse deva power which more effective but he didnt for some reason


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 3, 2015)

Rinnegan got pwned yet?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 3, 2015)

I wonder what Shin sr's seal was going to do to Sasuke.



Edo Madara said:


> Sauce can justuse deva power which more effective but he didnt for some reason



Just like why Madara or Obito never used powers that could be more effective.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Either there was never a real difference between the tomoe Rinnegan and the tomoe-less Rinnegan.
> 
> Or Naruto and Sasuke can choose to power up their powers further which is symbolised by the tomoe.



Or an artistic mistake.  People seem to be ignoring the fact that this has happened several times before and thus is very prone to happening again.


----------



## Rai (Jun 3, 2015)

Naruto has the tomoes


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

or maybe Shinra Tensei was unique to Nagato

just like Limbo and switcharoo are unique to Madara and Sauce respectively


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 3, 2015)

How in the fuck do the french beat everyone in trans and lose in everything else ?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

Kishi forgetting to draw any tomoes at all happened like once iirc (the Limbo panel)  (Or not, they are slightly visible in the MS scan Rai posted)
That's not what I would call a "regular art mistake".


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> or maybe Shinra Tensei was unique to Nagato
> 
> just like Limbo and switcharoo are unique to Madara and Sauce respectively



ST was a power of the Deva Path, which Sasuke has shown to use. Don't know why he wouldn't be capable of using that power. And I'm not exactly sure how it can be a power unique to him when the eyes themselves never belonged to him, but to Madara.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto has the tomoes



Naruto has the Rinnegan, tru fax.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 3, 2015)

Also that poor little bastard. First person in history to get rekt by a katon


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> How in the fuck do the french beat everyone in trans and lose in everything else ?



It?s pretty depressing once you think about it.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> ST was a power of the Deva Path, which Sasuke has shown to use.



Sasuke was shown to use only Chibaku Tensei, which seems to be available to all Rinnegan users



> Don't know why he wouldn't be capable of using that power. And I'm not exactly sure how it can be a power unique to him when the eyes themselves never belonged to him, but Madara.



dem Uzumaki genes


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 3, 2015)

Sauce is looking utterly fly with that incredible finesse, and with one arm to boot. No wonder Sarada's impressed with daddy despite his assholery.

The gimp is fucking real though. Naruto standing there not doing shit despite having Shadow clones. Sasuke sticking to his most basic techniques. I know they're trying to take them alive to question them but still.

I doubt the lack of tomoe in the Rinnegan is an indicator of something greater. He lost them several times during the Mads and Kaguya fight.



Meat said:


> Rinnengan can't sense danger unlike sage mode. Lets see:
> 
> Edo Nagato got "surprised" by Itachi
> Rinnengan Madara got "surprised" by black zetsu



Both were sensors as well and yet that shit happened, especially Madara who had the same six paths sensing as Naruto.



Altair21 said:


> And did a firestyle jutsu actually do damage? Holy shit!



I can't believe it. Sasuke making the impossible happen.



shade0180 said:


> Really?? like that's the excuse for Sauce eyes?? So if Sauce lose something it is an Art mistake. while Nardo not using something equates to him getting depowered.



You'd have a point if he didn't lose his tomoe several times before this.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 3, 2015)

Sauce rinegan really inferior to madara's


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Or an artistic mistake.  People seem to be ignoring the fact that this has happened several times before and thus is very prone to happening again.



You're going to say Naruto's lack of tomoe are an artistic mistake too?

Naruto and Sasuke probably have different levels they can use their powers on. Naruto showed he could apply RSM powers on other modes in the manga and extended that to this Gaiden. Sasuke, in the Last, showed he can at least deactivate his Rinnegan. Should the latter hold, it means he can get stronger than he is in this chapter so far. 

Naruto and Sasuke don't need to be going all out. 



DarkTorrent said:


> or maybe Shinra Tensei was unique to Nagato
> 
> just like Limbo and switcharoo are unique to Madara and Sauce respectively



Shinra Tensei is a jutsu Rinnegan users have access to if they've mastered all forms of chakra.

Nothing suggests that there's such a thing as unique Rinnegan jutsu. Only different levels of mastery. For instance Sasuke unlocked Amenojikara whereas Madara did not. Likely at this point, when Sasuke's used to the Rinnegan's powers he's probably unlocked them all. 

But like in the manga, the powers are too strong, they'd end the stories quickly if they were used to their full potential. So Kishi does the obvious thing: PIS. Expect the same this chapter.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Kishi forgetting to draw any tomoes at all happened like once iirc (the Limbo panel)  (Or not, they are slightly visible in the MS scan Rai posted)
> That's not what I would call a "regular art mistake".



It's happened twice. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









And that's just from what I can remember. It may have happened more. Sasuke's tomoe design has been screwed up more than once.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> So, the 10 pages left, Sakura will come and attack Shin, and the table will flip on Narudo and Sasuke?
> that seems even more insane now honestly. :/



12 actually. Kishi writes 19 pages nowadays just like in part 1. 

But yeah, it is weird how could they lose. It is probably some cheap trick. Maybe Baldy targets Salad somehow and Sasuke get hurt while protecting her with his own body while Naruto is snake stabbed with Sasuke's sword which is controlled by Baldy?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> Sasuke was shown to use only Chibaku Tensei, which seems to be available to all Rinnegan users



No, he was shown to manipulate the CT via gravity. Gavity is the staple power of the Deva Path. And CT was only ever used by the Deva Path and it's a gravitational power, so it's definitely a power that resides in the Deva Path. 






> dem Uzumaki genes



That's not in anyway a logical explanation for gaining a unique power in eyes that don't even belong to him.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Shinra Tensei is a jutsu Rinnegan users have access to if they've mastered all forms of chakra.
> 
> Nothing suggests that there's such a thing as unique Rinnegan jutsu. Only different levels of mastery. For instance Sasuke unlocked Amenojikara whereas Madara did not. Likely at this point, when Sasuke's used to the Rinnegan's powers he's probably unlocked them all.
> 
> But like in the manga, the powers are too strong, they'd end the stories quickly if they were used to their full potential. So Kishi does the obvious thing: PIS. Expect the same this chapter.



where are you getting this?

headcanon? 



Altair21 said:


> No, he was shown to manipulate the CT via gravity. Gavity is the staple power of the Deva Path.



he just manipulated the CTs he created

that's not ST




> That's not in anyway a logical explanation for gaining a unique power in eyes that don't even belong to him.



sure it is

similar how Danzou enchanced Izanagi (a sharingan jutsu) with Hashi's dna, while neither actually belonged to him


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

Know one making mention of the fact that the chapter is called stagnation?

Does that refer to Naruto and Sasuke stagnating?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> he just manipulated the CTs he created
> 
> that's not ST



He manipulated them with gravity which is the power of Deva Path. And again, CT in and of itself is a gravitational jutsu. The gravity jutsu that are used by the rinnegan have only been seen being used by the Deva Path. 

You're significantly reaching at this point.




> sure it is
> 
> similar how Danzou enchanced Izanagi (a sharingan justu) with Hashi's dna



Enhanced does not equate to an entirely new unique jutsu. And Izanagi in and of itself is capable of being used by anyone with the sharingan as it is a sharingan jutsu, not a jutsu unique to any one person. 

Like I said above, you're significantly reaching on both points.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 3, 2015)

Naruto used CT to kaguya without manipulated gravity


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> where are you getting this?
> 
> headcanon?



Obviously someone didn't read the databook entries. Shinra Tensei may very well be the only jutsu Sasuke won't be able to display... though hopefully he proves us wrong by STing baldy.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Edo Madara said:


> Naruto used CT to kaguya without manipulated gravity



Not the same at all. That's called six paths chibaku tensei which is entirely different from the one granted by the rinnegan. Regular CT is only usable by those with the rinnegan. Six Path CT is only usable by those with the yin and yang seals.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

sasuke has a normal ass  one eyed rennigan now. there goes the RS powers


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Not the same at all. That's called six paths chibaku tensei which is entirely different from the one granted by the rinnegan. Regular CT is only usable by those with the rinnegan. Six Path CT is only usable by those with the yin and yang seals.



But rinegan is 6 path jutsu


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Papasuke: stfu Salad!
> 
> *mama bear flies in out of no where and bitchslaps papasuke*
> 
> Someone better draw this



I demand that this happens! 



sasusakucannon said:


> _"Naruto, put the kids in a safe place" _
> 
> Papasuke.


Yes, he is clearly a dad, rough around the edges like Vegeta but still a dad. 


Grimmjowsensei said:


> Also that poor little bastard. First person in history to get rekt by a katon



I don't know about you but I love the smell of roasted onions. 

Lol fucking Chouchou, shit is going down and she just sits there eatting chips not giving a fuck.


----------



## T.Mari_Uchiha (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm tired of all the fake spoilers omg gIMME THE REAL CHAPTER NOW


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Edo Madara said:


> But rinegan is 6 path jutsu



Did you even bother reading my post? You need the powers of yin and yang to be capable of using that version of CT. Naruto and Sasuke weren't capable of using it until Hagoromo gave them the powers of yin and yang respectively, which appeared as seals on their palms. Once they lost it they once again became incapable of using that version of CT. 

Sasuke can certainly still use the normal CT as it's a power that resides in the rinnegan, but Naruto can't as he doesn't possess the rinnegan.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 3, 2015)

Calling it this baldy will use super kamui hiraishin ultimate space time


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2015)

So Sasuke's "special" Rinnegan is now just a normal Rinnegan.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> I
> Yes, he is clearly a dad, rough around the edges like Vegeta but still a dad.



Next weeks are going to get intense



> I don't know about you but I love the smell of roasted onions.




I hope Sakura makes   a full cake  of them




> Lol fucking Chouchou, shit is going down and she just sits there eatting chips not giving a fuck.





Who?s boss?

I demand Icon


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Papasuke: stfu Salad!
> 
> *mama bear flies in out of no where and bitchslaps papasuke*
> 
> Someone better draw this



Sakura standing up to Sasuke? 

All this talk about him suffering her wrath and that has happened, like, never.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jun 3, 2015)

Edo Madara said:


> But rinegan is 6 path jutsu


As well as RSM - *six paths* sage mode, this only meat that something has relation to Hagoromo,


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 3, 2015)

T.Mari_Uchiha said:


> I'm tired of all the fake spoilers omg gIMME THE REAL CHAPTER NOW





There you go. I hope you speak french tho.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So Sasuke's "special" Rinnegan is now just a normal Rinnegan.



Was never special in anything but the design anyway. It didn't do anything that the normal rinnegan couldn't.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Did you even bother reading my post? You need the powers of yin and yang to be capable of using that version of CT. Naruto and Sasuke weren't capable of using it until Hagoromo gave them the powers of yin and yang respectively, which appeared as seals on their palms.



If naruto can use CT then sauce cant use deva power until he shown it


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

this thread


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 3, 2015)

Chouchou.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So Sasuke's "special" Rinnegan is now just a normal Rinnegan.



Maybe it has something to do with his arm missing?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> 12 actually. Kishi writes 19 pages nowadays just like in part 1.
> 
> But yeah, it is weird how could they lose. It is probably some cheap trick. Maybe Baldy targets Salad somehow and Sasuke get hurt while protecting her with his own body while Naruto is snake stabbed with Sasuke's sword which is controlled by Baldy?



indeed I just checked the previous chapters. Never notice that before. 

As for their lose, surprisingly enough, I am kinda ok with it.  
It was boring as fuck that Kishi kept brining huge attacks one after the other, and that 
the characters need new Megas to stand a chance. So, for them to lose with regular tricks seems neat for some reason. lol


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Fodderuto fans trying to downplay Sasuke because he the only one doing shit.


As Luiz pointed out.

People acting like Sasuke's Rinnegan lacking tomoe is new.
Read the entire Madara/Kaguya fight over again.


----------



## Indra (Jun 3, 2015)

Sasuke lost his tomoe?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Edo Madara said:


> If naruto can use CT then sauce cant use deva power until he shown it



He's already shown it by the mere fact that he used CT, which is a jutsu that stems from the deva path. 

At this point I'm of the opinion that you're a lousy troll. 



ℜai said:


> BSM Naruto has no tomoe since chapter 704 I don't think that is a art error
> 
> Second image is because of MP shit quality.



I'm not talking about BSM Naruto.  I'm talking about Sasuke and no, it's not because of the quality of the scan as they're absent in the MS version as well. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Fodderuto fans trying to downplay Sasuke because he the only one doing shit.
> 
> 
> As Luiz pointed out.
> ...



why would Narudo do something when he soldiers/pawns are there doing shit for him? He's the Hokage for a reason.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 3, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So Sasuke's "special" Rinnegan is now just a normal Rinnegan.



what was special about it before?? tomoes?? that don't mean shit. hago had no tomoes and he owns rin'negan.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef, your scan clearly shows at least 2 tomoe in Sasuke's Rinnegan, so... euhm... what's your point?


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Zef, your scan clearly shows at least 2 tomoe in Sasuke's Rinnegan, so... euhm... what's your point?



I see no tomoe. Don't know what you're seeing.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm not even sure why people think the tomoes matter. They didn't make his rinnegan capable of anything the doujutsu wasn't capable of performing before. So unless people want to sit here and claim Sasuke has a superior rinnegan to Hagormo because it has tomoes then you're not exactly helping yourself by saying he's depowered if it does in fact lack tomoes and isn't an artistic mistake. It was just a different design.

The only different rinnegan in the verse is the one Kaguya possesses and that's the RinneSharingan.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

need to be made a new emoji


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks like Naruto and Sasuke lost Rikudo chakra and stagnated.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> No tomoe for Naruto and Sasuke...
> 
> Definitely not a art mistake



This, i think i was right when i said they lost the sage of six paths power.

Normal Rinnegan and a Hybrid BSM with better stuff ?


----------



## Indra (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks like Sasuke really did get nerfed somehow


*Spoiler*: __ 










The only time where Sasuke did not have the tomoe was when his eyes were looking in the Limbo world, and seeing how Sasuke eyes aren't in the Limbo world. Looks like he:

I. Lost it
II. Can switch between power ups

/Shrugs

Also he does have the tomoe here btw


You can see 3 three unless your blind


----------



## T.Mari_Uchiha (Jun 3, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> There you go. I hope you speak french tho.



thanks, I found the translations. 

well, where's Sakura? I really wanna see her kicking everybody in the ass. I hope she doesn't show up only in the last page


----------



## ZE (Jun 3, 2015)

Sasuke is using katons when he could just use rinnegan lasers.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Next weeks are going to get intense
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sakura will be making mashed onions after Sasuke finishes the roasting. 

I demand a Chouchou emoji of this panel. 


Luiz said:


> Sakura standing up to Sasuke?
> 
> All this talk about him suffering her wrath and that has happened, like, never.



It's fun to imagine even though we'll never see it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Fodderuto fans trying to downplay Sasuke because he the only one doing shit.
> 
> 
> As Luiz pointed out.
> ...



If Nardo and Sauce have lost anything, it was at the moment Hagoromo took their Yin and Yang seals back.

Everything they retained after that point, they certainly have right now.

Sasuke's Rinnegan still had tomoes during the rematch with Naruto. There is no cause for a late depowering.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> I see no tomoe. Don't know what you're seeing.





Now, look *very* closely at the ink splatters on the inner circle of his Rinnegan, then realize those aren't just mere ink splatters, but tomoe


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I was talking about Naruto and Sasuke.
> 
> I said second image (MP version - Naruto's tomoes are not visible)
> 
> I don't think it's a coincidence that Naruto and Sasuke lack the tomoes



We don't even know what mode Naruto is using so using him as a comparison is useless. And since when are Naruto's tomoes on his RSM cloak a parallel to Sasuke's tomoes in his rinnegan? I mean seriously?  It's like people just come up with fan-fiction on the fly.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

No one is paying attention to the fact that the chapter is called stagnation?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> He manipulated them with gravity which is the power of Deva Path. And again, CT in and of itself is a gravitational jutsu. The gravity jutsu that are used by the rinnegan have only been seen being used by the Deva Path.
> 
> You're significantly reaching at this point.
> 
> ...



he just manipulated CTs he created, that's not using Shinra Tensei

the fact that CT is gravitation manipulation in nature does not mean that the user can use any other jutsu that is a type of gravitational manipulation

this is like saying that because Sasuke's rinnegan power is spatial manipulation that means he can use Kamui or Kaguya's s/t

or that Itachi can use Kagutsuchi because he has Amaterasu, or that Kakashi could use intangability because he had Kamui

or that anyone capable of fire justsus can use Amaterasu because Amaterasu is fire manipulation essentially

the point is we have 3 rinnegan user with 3 unique jutsus that others weren't able to replicate; we have instances where the dna of other Rikudou bloodlines affected doujutsus; and we also have MS, which is a lower stage of Rinnegan, also having "unique" jutsus to the user

Occam's Razor, m8



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Obviously someone didn't read the databook entries. Shinra Tensei may very well be the only jutsu Sasuke won't be able to display... though hopefully he proves us wrong by STing baldy.



databook...

_oh_ 

databook is so inconsistent I wouldn't put so much faith in it

it's secondary canon on a very good day, editor's fanfic on a regular day


----------



## Indra (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Now, look *very* closely at the ink splatters on the inner circle of his Rinnegan.





lndra said:


> Looks like Sasuke really did get nerfed somehow
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What you think?


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

they will get wrecked in 10 pages. daaaaaaaaaaaaamn, the shin cooperation is stonk :amazed


----------



## Indra (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I was talking about Naruto and Sasuke.
> 
> I said second image (MP version - Naruto's tomoes are not visible)
> 
> I don't think it's a coincidence that Naruto and Sasuke lack the tomoes


Rai does Naruto fight at all in this chapter or is he just babysitting?


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 3, 2015)

So shin jr gets beat by a c- rank katon. Sasuke tells salada to be quiet. Naruto is too afraid to leave a clone with salada and chocho because he doesn't want to have to fight the villain. Shin jr can fly using his mangekyou on the big tool he's holding. Shin sr even after having a half dozen  pair of mangekyou still has no susanoo to block a katon. Salada doesn't even have her sharingan turned on to copy that katon that sasuke just did so how does she expect to improve? Chocho's line makes no sense in every translation.  quality chapter


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 3, 2015)

fuck the tomoes don't mean anything.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> No one is paying attention to the fact that the chapter is called stagnation?



I thought maybe Shin freezed the time? 
Because that will shit all over them no matter how powerful they are.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sasuke uses Amenotejikara a second time to return his sword into his hand.


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> I'm not even sure why people think the tomoes matter. They didn't make his rinnegan capable of anything the doujutsu wasn't capable of performing before. So unless people want to sit here and claim Sasuke has a superior rinnegan to Hagormo because it has tomoes then you're not exactly helping yourself by saying he's depowered if it does in fact lack tomoes and isn't an artistic mistake. It was just a different design.
> 
> The only different rinnegan in the verse is the one Kaguya possesses and that's the RinneSharingan.


This


Luiz said:


> If Nardo and Sauce have lost anything, it was at the moment Hagoromo took their Yin and Yang seals back.
> 
> Everything they retained after that point, they certainly have right now.
> 
> Sasuke's Rinnegan still had tomoes during the rematch with Naruto. There is no cause for a late depowering.


This


Platypus said:


> Now, look *very* closely at the ink splatters on the inner circle of his Rinnegan, then realize those aren't just mere ink splatters, but tomoe


And I still don't see shit.

Thank you, and Sasuke solos.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I thought maybe Shin freezed the time?



Naruto and Sasuke have stagnated IMO.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2015)

I'd love to see Sasuke using this again.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 3, 2015)

Are people really digging into the lack of tomoe _again_?

No tomoe.

No tomoe

No tomoe.



ShadowReij said:


> Lol fucking Chouchou, shit is going down and she just sits there eatting chips not giving a fuck.



I swear that girl is one of the best things Kishi has ever done in this manga.


Hussain said:


> why would Narudo do something when he soldiers/pawns are there doing shit for him? He's the Hokage for a reason.



Is that why Naruto is the one getting ordered around? "Take the children to safety Naruto!"-


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

Symbol on shin hand is close in thematic with the yin and yang seals Sasuke and Naruto received. 

Also that symbol has appeared a few times, but there was never a connection made between them. 

Furthermore,Shin is reaching forward, just like when Naruto and Sasuke reached forward with theirs to seal Kaguyashit.  Perhaps that is what nhe's trying to do and what will happen, their Ashura and Indra  powers get sealed.  Or stolen considering the ghost realm kinda functioned that a way.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

> Naruto: **If I'm right,*
> that guy didn't hesitate using his own son as a shield.*


 you just saw him use him as a shield


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 3, 2015)

this tomoe conversation..... 

The good stuff seems to happen after these seven pages. I wonder how the Shins going to turn the tables. And what is going to be Sakura role in this.
And how exactly do they get their hands on Sarada, if supposedly Naruto put them in a safe place.


----------



## Raventhal (Jun 3, 2015)

The Sharingan is Sage/Kags/Juubi power it self.  The 9 tails chakra is also connected to the sage chakra... Indra/Ashura/9 tails chakra allowed the sage to manifest...


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 3, 2015)

Wait, Shin's Shin's father?


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks like Naruto and Sasuke get stabbed in the next page.

The Akatsuki guy activates his telekinetic ability and you can see the pieces of metal near Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> he just manipulated CTs he created, that's not using Shinra Tensei



Once again, he manipulated via gravity which is the power of the deva path which is the path that ST resides under.



> the fact that CT is gravitation manipulation in nature does not mean that the user can use any other jutsu that is a type of gravitational manipulation



The gravitational jutsu used by the rinnegan has only ever been used by the Deva Path. 



> this is like saying that because Sasuke's rinnegan power is spatial manipulation that means he can use Kamui or Kaguya's s/t
> 
> or that Itachi can use Kagutsuchi because he has Amaterasu, or that Kakashi could use intangability because he had Kamui
> 
> or that anyone capable of fire justsus can use Amaterasu because Amaterasu is fire manipulation essentially



Awful analogies. Gravity manipulation has only ever been used by Deva Path. ST is a power that falls under the Deva Path. 



> the point is we have 3 rinnegan user with 3 unique jutsus that others weren't able to replicate; we have instances where the dna of other Rikudou bloodlines affected doujutsus; and we also have MS, which is a lower stage of Rinnegan, also having "unique" jutsus to the user/QUOTE]
> 
> Since when does not showing something become not being able to replicate it? And once again, enhancing a jutsu is not remotely like creating brand new unique jutsu.
> 
> You literally have absolutely no proof that ST is a unique jutsu to Nagato. Nothing but baseless speculation that doesn't even adhere to logic in anyway. I'm at the point where you either provide substantial proof or this argument is done because at this point it's just going in circles. You want to claim it's a jutsu unique to Nagato then prove it.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

> this tomoe conversation.....



and it's so irrelevant.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef you need glasses.. there are 3 tomoe on his rinnegan eye


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> fuck the tomoes don't mean anything.



*Spoiler*: __ 






Six Paths Chibaku Tensei said:


> Is invoked when two users simultaneously touch their target with the "Yin" and "Yang" seals. It rips a giant chunk of earth up and turns it into a heavenly body, becoming the Prison of Six Paths (六道の獄 Rokudō no Goku) that can capture all things (万物捕, "banbutsuto"). *It's a sealing jutsu that can be used by individuals who awaken Six Paths Senjutsu*. "Chibaku Tensei" is the version that can be used by a single individual, while "Six Paths Chibaku Tensei" is a more powerful version that *requires two individuals simultaneously* combining the power of Yin and Yang.






Naruto possess a higher form of Six Paths Senjutsu (Six Paths Sage Mode). How much you nigs want to bet the Tomoed-Rinnegan is a Senjutsu Rinnegan? 



DarkTorrent said:


> --_SNIP_--



All of the Six Path jutsu were taught to Obito by Madara.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Di Maria (Jun 3, 2015)

Sasuke's missing Tomoes is definitely a art mistake, for both sketches Kishi explicitly drew Tomoes on his rinnegan, there's a reason why Kishi drew them. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








And this isn't the first time he forgot to draw his tomoes anyways, don't even know why anyone is even surprised


----------



## Phemt (Jun 3, 2015)

lndra said:


> The only time Sasuke did not have tomoe on his Rinnegan was when he was looking through the Limbo world.
> 
> is Sasuke looking through the Limbo world, no?
> 
> Also, yes. Clearly, the tomoes had an impact on his Rinnegan. That's what they were there for



He's not in Limbo in the 3rd page.

If the tomoe's had any purpose other than an artistic design, it wasn't shown, so it's all conjecture.


----------



## Indra (Jun 3, 2015)

Sasuke not having the tomoe is an art mistake when Kishimoto drew it lol?


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sasuke not having the tomoe is CLEARLY not a mistake.

These panels are far more blatant and clear than the mistakes we saw previously.

Naruto is also missing tomoe in his design....

They both lost Rikudo chakra IMO.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Are people really digging into the lack of tomoe _again_?
> 
> No tomoe.
> 
> ...



I forgot about that 3rd one. Good find Volatile. So that's 3 times his rinnegan has lacked tomoes and people still dismiss the artistic mistake theory. Quite amusing if you ask me.


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> Sasuke uses Amenotejikara a second time to return his sword into his hand.



I thought he used Bansho Tenin.

The vibration marks around the sword gives me the impression it collided with his hand.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Holy fuck so many retarded kids all at once, dick contest again with sasuke retarded fans and naruto fans showing them when they are wrong or right cuz bait and trying to be smater.

Both sasuke and naruto lost tomoe desing... RAI said it who is smarter then you retarded kids... its not just desing...
stop being so damn stupid its annoying 

Also disscus the chapter...

- how does baldy act, the fightining
- etc

dick measuring contests right now are so fucking stupid it hurts my brain


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 3, 2015)

I wanna contribute too.

I think Sasuke not having tomoe is either a retcon or a mistake.


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

When Sasuke met the Edo Hokage his EMS design was forgotten in two chapters back to back. 

People saying Sasuke got depowered are reaching


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> Sasuke uses Amenotejikara a second time to return his sword into his hand.



Seems like he just catches it to me.


----------



## Rai (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> We don't even know what mode Naruto is using so using him as a comparison is useless. And since when are Naruto's tomoes on RSM cloak a parallel to Sasuke's tomoes in his rinnegan? I mean seriously?  It's like people just come up with fan-fiction on the fly.



Naruto has the tomoes since KCM to RSM...there is no reason for him not to have them now.

Me fanfiction? I'm just thinking of another possiblity not just "IT'S AN ART ERROR" 

As I said earlier; I don't think it's a coincidence that Naruto and Sasuke lack the tomoes.

I guess we have to wait until next chapter or something to confirm it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Symbol on shin hand is close in thematic with the yin and yang seals Sasuke and Naruto received.
> 
> Also that symbol has appeared a few times, but there was never a connection made between them.
> 
> Furthermore,Shin is reaching forward, just like when Naruto and Sasuke reached forward with theirs to seal Kaguyashit.  Perhaps that is what nhe's trying to do and what will happen, their Ashura and Indra  powers get sealed.  Or stolen considering the ghost realm kinda functioned that a way.


Well that'd certainly be a dick move.


Majin Lu said:


> Wait, Shin's Shin's father?


Shin is Shin's father Shin's mother, Shin is Shin. 


Klue said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're saying......Sage Sauce? Sage Sauce.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2015)

So given what Evil told us earlier about Sasuke/Naruto losing and the title being stagnation I guess we can assume they are weaker then they were at VOTE II.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

The lack of tomoe in Naruto's and Sasuke's designs is clearly intentional. 



Zef said:


> I thought he used Bansho Tenin.
> 
> The vibration marks around the sword gives me the impression it collided with his hand.



That might also be the case...


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

so how does sasuke get pawned?


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> and it's so irrelevant.



I was patiently waiting for the debate to end but it's been a couple pages now and it still seem to be going strong  

...

Why did Kishi name both characters Shin? lol


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Seems like he just catches it to me.



Maybe.



Thdyingbreed said:


> So given what Evil told us earlier about Sasuke/Naruto losing and the title being stagnation I guess we can assume they are weaker then they were at VOTE II.



This is what I'm thinking.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> I'm not even sure why people think the tomoes matter. They didn't make his rinnegan capable of anything the doujutsu wasn't capable of performing before.


Use of the Sharingan's dōryoku?Genjutsu casting and Amaterasu?probably wouldn't have been possible without the tomoe seal.

The missing tomoe seal is likely just a mistaken omission, anyways. Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Seems like he just catches it to me.



For some reason, he landed at the exact time as Team Shin, although he was higher up and the other two pushed down via Katon.

Don't think Kishi really gave it much thought.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So given what Evil told us earlier about Sasuke/Naruto losing and the title being stagnation I guess we can assume they are weaker then they were at VOTE II.



I could see how Naruto would be weaker if he lost RSM (still don't think he did). Don't see how Sasuke could be weaker aside from not having the 9 bijuu on his side. He should still be able to use PS. He should still be able to use PS chidori. He should still be able to use CT. He is still able to use his s/t jutsu. He should still be able to use preta path. Etc, etc. There shouldn't really be anything weaker about him unless for some reason Kishi nerfed him so hard that he lost all those abilities.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

SaiST said:


> *Use of the Sharingan's dōryoku?Genjutsu casting and Amaterasu?probably wouldn't have been possible without the tomoe seal.
> 
> *The missing tomoe seal is likely just a mistaken omission, anyways. Wouldn't be the first time.



Baseless speculation.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> he just manipulated CTs he created, that's not using Shinra Tensei
> 
> the fact that CT is gravitation manipulation in nature does not mean that the user can use any other jutsu that is a type of gravitational manipulation
> 
> ...



Possibly the worst comparisons in the history of NF. 



> the point is we have 3 rinnegan user with 3 unique jutsus that others weren't able to replicate; we have instances where the dna of other Rikudou bloodlines affected doujutsus; and we also have MS, which is a lower stage of Rinnegan, also having "unique" jutsus to the user
> 
> Occam's Razor, m8



>Call peoples out for headcannon.
>headcannons.


Someone tell this guy what Occam's Razor means.



> databook...
> 
> _oh_
> 
> ...



>Dismisses something that disproves him as canon despite it originating from credible sources.

>Makes more assumptions for his hypothesis than all the other hypothesis given, claims Occam's Razor as the principle that proves his point is right.

TLR Someone tell this guy to gtfo.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> Baseless speculation.


There's certainly a base for it, that being the fact that no Rinnegan not adorned with tomoe has been seen utilizing abilities particular to the Sharingan.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> For some reason, he landed at the exact time as Team Shin, although he was higher up and the other two pushed down via Katon.
> 
> Don't think Kishi really gave it much thought.



Or he could have warped down.


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

Max Thunder said:


> Possibly the worst comparisons in the history of NF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

Damn, Thunder bringing the heat. 



ShadowReij said:


> Or he could have warped down.



The length of the speed lines suggest a significant drop. Did he warp half way down?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

SaiST said:


> There's certainly a base for it, that being the fact that no Rinnegan not adorned with tomoe has been seen utilizing abilities particular to the Sharingan.



Like Madara, right?


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

Naruto and Sasuke lost Rikudo chakra. Hence the loss of tomoe in design.

Looks like Naruto and Sasuke get stabbed in the next page.

The Akatsuki guy activates his telekinetic ability and you can see the pieces of metal near Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 3, 2015)

Shin means new

Expect shin orochimaru


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Max Thunder said:


> Possibly the worst comparisons in the history of NF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He doesn't have any evidence supporting his claims either. You've got to be a pretty horrific debater to push something as fact without a single ounce of evidence supporting your claim.


----------



## Teachan (Jun 3, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> Why did Kishi name both characters Shin? lol



I've been thinking about this...

What if "Shin" is the same thing as "Zetsu", as in a name of a group and everyone in said group take that name? If these ppl are connected to the army of Zetsu clones, it isn't impossible that they are like them, more or less.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Like Madara, right?


Yes.

If you're going to use Susanoo as an example, keep in mind that he can materialize it without having any eyes at all.

Given how heavily the technique is supposed to degrade the Mangekyō Sharingan, it's kind of contradictory, but after Susanoo's awakening, its use doesn't seem to be dependent upon the retention of the physical eyes.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Like Madara, right?



Madara never used sharingan jutsu through his rinnegan. Unless you mean susanoo, which he also used without any eyes whatsoever. 

The tomoes might or might not be the reason for why Sasuke was able to use sharingan jutsu via his rinnegan. It's unknown at this point.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 3, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> Naruto and Sasuke lost Rikudo chakra. Hence the loss of tomoe in design.
> 
> Looks like Naruto and Sasuke get stabbed in the next page.
> 
> The Akatsuki guy activates his telekinetic ability and you can see the pieces of metal near Naruto and Sasuke.





Nice catch.


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Like Madara, right?



Susano'o is ignored since he utilized it without eyes — regardless of the fact that Susano'o is released from chakra points along the body and eyes.

Abilities come from a person's chakra; the same chakra that fuels the doujutsu exist within the rest of the user's body too. Nothing should prevent eye-less Madara from using Petra Path or Shinra Tensei either.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Once again, he manipulated via gravity which is the power of the deva path which is the path that ST resides under.



again

Amaterasu - fire manipulation
Kagutsuchi - fire manipulation

can Itachi use both?



> The gravitational jutsu used by the rinnegan has only ever been used by the Deva Path.



and?



> Awful analogies.



on the contrary

they are pretty much on point



> Gravity manipulation has only ever been used by Deva Path. ST is a power that falls under the Deva Path.



and Naruto

who doesn't have rinnegan 



> Since when does not showing something become not being able to replicate it?



so because I've never shown to be able to lift 1 ton that means *I actually can*?

> literally your argument right now 



> And once again, enhancing a jutsu is not remotely like creating brand new unique jutsu.



but using a completely different type of gravity manipulation is remotely like using another type of gravity manipulation apparently



> You literally have absolutely no proof that ST is a unique jutsu to Nagato. Nothing but baseless speculation that doesn't even adhere to logic in anyway. I'm at the point where you either provide substantial proof or this argument is done because at this point it's just going in circles. You want to claim it's a jutsu unique to Nagato then prove it.



again Occam's Razor

google what it means

and your "but but gravity manipulation and Deva Path and my personal believes" doesn't counter it in any way



Klue said:


> All of the Six Path jutsu were taught to Obito by Madara.



and Obito used ST?


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Nice catch.



i think bald guy put an ST tag on naruto/sasuke or something.

also, normal kunai piercing SM naruto


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

The only reason why I don't buy art mistake is because Kishi has not drawn Sasuke's Rinnegan eye for the duration of this gaiden. If you notice, that bottom panel where he has no tomoes has been the first one since who knows when that he drew the Rinnegan.

For me, it felt like he was hiding the eye for that long in the first place. Secondly, the first time Kishi actually fucking it up by art error is kinda depressing to think about. He hasn't drawn it for a while though, so him forgetting isn't baseless either.

But it could be a mystery on itself, to be explained later.  Or it could be that Sasuke can turn te tomoe part on like he can turn on his other eye.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> again
> 
> Amaterasu - fire manipulation
> Kagutsuchi - fire manipulation
> ...



So in other words you have no proof. Your Naruto example just puts the seal of approval on how awful a debater you are considering that was an entirely different version of CT which requires the powers of yin and yang respectively.  Concession gracefully accepted though.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 3, 2015)

Going by the trans, daddy Shin wants to recruit Sasuke into his new Akatsuki? What even is this guy. You wanna kill him, or you want him to join you?

I just love how no matter what the era though, somebody wants the sauce.



ch1p said:


> Symbol on shin hand is close in thematic with the yin and yang seals Sasuke and Naruto received.
> 
> Also that symbol has appeared a few times, but there was never a connection made between them.
> 
> Furthermore,Shin is reaching forward, just like when Naruto and Sasuke reached forward with theirs to seal Kaguyashit.  Perhaps that is what nhe's trying to do and what will happen, their Ashura and Indra  powers get sealed.  Or stolen considering the ghost realm kinda functioned that a way.



This theory clicks with me.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Going by the trans, daddy Shin wants to recruit Sasuke into his new Akatsuki? What even is this guy. You wanna kill him, or you want him to join you?
> 
> I just love how no matter what the era though, somebody wants the sauce.



and not matter what, he never stays. oro, akatsuki, obito, team hawk, and naruto. he always left.

not even a kid can hold down the sauce


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> Looks like Naruto and Sasuke get stabbed in the next page.
> 
> The Akatsuki guy activates his telekinetic ability and you can see the pieces of metal near Naruto and Sasuke.





Phemt said:


> Nice catch.



LOL


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> Damn, Thunder bringing the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> The length of the speed lines suggest a significant drop. Did he warp half way down?


Maybe.


adeshina365 said:


> Naruto and Sasuke lost Rikudo chakra. Hence the loss of tomoe in design.
> 
> Looks like Naruto and Sasuke get stabbed in the next page.
> 
> The Akatsuki guy activates his telekinetic ability and you can see the pieces of metal near Naruto and Sasuke.



They haven't lost anything. Naruto clearly has his SPSM as indicated by the eyes, the main design just changed, not a first for Kishi in regards to his chakra modes. And Sasuke can still warp around tomoeless or not. (Could be an art error could not be)

Anyway, with Shin being Shin's father does that mean Shin's "mother" is Shin too?


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> and Obito used ST?



Kishi gave us a lame excuse for that one already.

"Controlling Bijuu with ocular powers is too much already..."

and my favorite...

"He's not going to waste chakra on techniques we built counters for."

Regardless, the author made it clear that Madara knew how to utilize all of those jutsu.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 3, 2015)

Strange that both Naruto and Sasuke will have serious problems with baldy since it seems that someone will be captured (Sarada,I suppose)...I smell something fishy...


----------



## Teachan (Jun 3, 2015)

> Sarada: ...
> My father, he, he's breathtaking
> 
> 
> Sasuke: We'll clear all that up when we'll question them. For the moment, be quiet!



Not that I ever doubted that Sarada is Sakura's daughter, but I guess here's the hard proof.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think bald guy put an ST tag on naruto/sasuke or something.
> 
> also, normal kunai piercing SM naruto



Maybe it's Sasuke who is going to get attacked by those regular "knives" or whatever they are, but
Narudo with a greater sword or something? 

How did they get inside anyway?


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Maybe.
> 
> 
> They haven't lost anything. Naruto clearly has his SPSM as indicated by the eyes, the main design just changed, not a first for Kishi in regards to his chakra modes. And Sasuke can still warp around tomoeless or not. (Could be an art error could not be)
> ...



Both of their powers seem diluted compared to before...no tomoe...


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

Knives pierced through Kurama's chakra cloak?


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> Knives pierced through Kurama's chakra cloak?



Well we probably haven't seen the full extent of his ability.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Why doesn't Sasuke just hop in his PS with the kids and fly them back to the village? Let Naruto stay behind and handle it seeing as he doesn't have a chakra avatar that can fly and it's unknown if he can still fly on his own or not.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Teachan said:


> Not that I ever doubted that Sarada is Sakura's daughter, but I guess here's the hard proof.



Oh come on. Sasuke's fights were always fun to watch. Can't blame the girl.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> So in other words you have no proof. Your Naruto example just puts the seal of approval on how awful a debater you are considering that was an entirely different version of CT which requires the powers of yin and yang respectively.



> claims that gravity manipulation can be used only by Deva Path
> Naruto used it
>"it was gravity manipulation but it's an entirely different version!"+ ad hod





> Concession gracefully accepted though.



I'm sorry

but was I the one who initially claimed that Madara and Sasuke have ST?

so the burden of proof is on me?

this is my counter arguement to "Madara and Sasuke have ST but they haven't used because reasons" if you aren't aware

so what concession? 


Klue said:


> Kishi gave us a lame excuse for that one already.
> 
> "Controlling Bijuu with ocular powers is too much already..."
> 
> ...



erm

Madara wasn't aware of Sasuke's unique rinnegan power

so there were Rinnegan jutsus he wasn't aware of


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> Well we probably haven't seen the full extent of his ability.



Isn't Naruto in Sage Mode? Nature sensing on vacation?


----------



## TRN (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> Knives pierced through Kurama's chakra cloak?



Yet Jubbi couldn't

Naruto depower


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> erm
> 
> Madara wasn't aware of Sasuke's unique rinnegan power
> 
> so there were Rinnegan jutsus he wasn't aware of



A jutsu which isn't among those Six.

Waste of time.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> Isn't Naruto in Sage Mode? Nature sensing on vacation?



"stagnation"


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> Isn't Naruto in Sage Mode? Nature sensing on vacation?



Does the knives have chakra? 

but yeah, it does not make any sense to effect him.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> I'm sorry
> 
> but was I the one who initially claimed that Madara and Sasuke have ST?
> 
> ...



In other words still no proof?  Concession gracefully accepted.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Maybe it's Sasuke who is going to get attacked by those regular "knives" or whatever they are, but
> Narudo with a greater sword or something?
> 
> How did they get inside anyway?



there is a small kunai near naruto on the ground.  you see shin using his MS in the last  panel. maybe he moves it and stabs sasuke. later on, he stabs naruto? 


anyway, if this shin guy does take down naruto and sasuke kidnapping sakura/salad....... mad respect :ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Does the knives have chakra?
> 
> but yeah, it does not make any sense to effect him.



It's not confirmed yet. But it would stand as another example of Kishi doing whatever.

Like Byakugan activated Kaguya receiving a Donkey Punch.


----------



## TRN (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> there is a small kunai near naruto on the ground.  you see shin using his MS in the last  panel. maybe he moves it and stabs sasuke. later on, he stabs naruto?
> 
> 
> anyway, if this shin guy does take down naruto and sasuke kidnapping sakura/salad....... mad respect :ignoramus



I will wear a shin avatar


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> there is a small kunai near naruto on the ground.  you see shin using his MS in the last  panel. maybe he moves it and stabs sasuke. later on, he stabs naruto?
> 
> 
> anyway, if this shin guy does take down naruto and sasuke kidnapping sakura/salad....... mad respect :ignoramus





Klue said:


> It's not confirmed yet. But it would stand as another example of Kishi doing whatever.
> 
> Like Byakugan activated Kaguya receiving a Donkey Punch.



Yeah, that makes no sense when Narudo already dealt with those surprise attacks from his back twice.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

It doesn't make any sense that Naruto wouldn't sense it. He should be capable of sensing something like this if this is truly how they both get stabbed. 

If this is the way it goes then Kishi certainly has nerfed Naruto and Sasuke big time, which I can't say was unexpected as this is a mini-series that's supposedly about the kids yet seems to focus more on the adults.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> A jutsu which isn't among those Six.
> 
> Waste of time.



Basically.

Amenotejikara and Limbo are unique abilities that belong to separate Rinnegans.

I wonder what was Hagoromo's unique Rinnegan ability...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Why doesn't Sasuke just hop in his PS with the kids and fly them back to the village? Let Naruto stay behind and handle it seeing as he doesn't have a chakra avatar that can fly and it's unknown if he can still fly on his own or not.



Too busy fighting right now.


----------



## Teachan (Jun 3, 2015)

If those kunai stab Sasuke and Naruto from behind (mind off the gutter), it'd be like Madara again: they can sense shit from miles away (esp.Naruto), but the most basic sneak attacks take them out.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Yeah, that makes no sense when Narudo already dealt with those surprised attack from his back twice.



That's the problem.Why Naruto shouldn't perceive another attack from behind since he already did that without using any mode,at least twice?

Too strange...unless something else will catch Naruto's attention for a moment and Baldy will take advantage of that...maybe the enemy will do something to Sasuke?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Remember Naruto's sensing abilities only apply toward living things. A loophole essentially if Naruto isn't paying attention as objects themselves don't have chakra or intentions.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Yeah, that makes no sense when Narudo already dealt with those surprised attack from his back twice.



must be the same material sasuke's old sword was made out of because it pierced SM madara and even cut SM kabuto's sword without SM chakra


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Remember Naruto's sensing abilities only apply toward living things. A loophole essentially if Naruto isn't paying attention as objects themselves don't have chakra or intentions.



Think you're referring to Kurama's emotion sensing.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 3, 2015)

Chocho is da boss, she gives no fuck.


Bought some chips to join her.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Remember Naruto's sensing abilities only apply toward living things. A loophole essentially if Naruto isn't paying attention as objects themselves don't have chakra or intentions.



but wouldnt shin need chakra to manipulate them?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> A jutsu which isn't among those Six.
> 
> Waste of time.



and how do you know that ST was among the six that Madara taught Obito and not Chibaku Tensei f.e.? 



Altair21 said:


> In other words still no proof?  Concession gracefully accepted.



you do realize that your attempts to shift the burden of proof are really sad, don't you?

you are supposed to provide proof that Madara and Sasuke do have ST since you are the one claiming it:



Edo Madara said:


> Sauce can justuse deva power which more effective but he didnt for some reason





DarkTorrent said:


> or maybe Shinra Tensei was unique to Nagato
> 
> just like Limbo and switcharoo are unique to Madara and Sauce respectively





Altair21 said:


> ST was a power of the Deva Path, which Sasuke has shown to use. Don't know why he wouldn't be capable of using that power. And I'm not exactly sure how it can be a power unique to him when the eyes themselves never belonged to him, but to Madara.



not me proving the negative


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> Think you're referring to Kurama's emotion sensing.


Right.


Addy said:


> but wouldnt shin need chakra to manipulate them?



If it truly is telekinesis the objects themselves still wouldn't have chakra. Shin himself is in essence moving it.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 3, 2015)

ch1p said:


> The only reason why I don't buy art mistake is because Kishi has not drawn Sasuke's Rinnegan eye for the duration of this gaiden. If you notice, that bottom panel where he has no tomoes has been the first one since who knows when that he drew the Rinnegan.
> 
> For me, it felt like he was hiding the eye for that long in the first place. Secondly, the first time Kishi actually fucking it up by art error is kinda depressing to think about. He hasn't drawn it for a while though, so him forgetting isn't baseless either.
> 
> But it could be a mystery on itself, to be explained later.  Or it could be that Sasuke can turn te tomoe part on like he can turn on his other eye.



He did mess up Sasuke's Rinnegan the first time it was shown though. It had 9 tomoe instead of the usual six, but that's not nearly as extreme as not drawing them at all.

Either way, it isn't the first time he messed up the eyes and had to fix them later, and was consistent with the error.

It could most definitely by tied in to something deeper though. His Rinnegan was cited for his mission afterall. Maybe they're missing due to something related to it, assuming it's not a mistake.



Addy said:


> and not matter what, he never stays. oro, akatsuki, obito, team hawk, and naruto. he always left.
> 
> not even a kid can hold down the sauce



The more he leaves the more people want him.


Altair21 said:


> Why doesn't Sasuke just hop in his PS with the kids and fly them back to the village? Let Naruto stay behind and handle it seeing as he doesn't have a chakra avatar that can fly and it's unknown if he can still fly on his own or not.



I don't think it's best to leave the kids, well Sarada anyway alone in the village, especially if Naruto or Sasuke isn't there to hold down the fort. We all know how Itachi/sound 4 could just walk in and walk out.



Altair21 said:


> It doesn't make any sense that Naruto wouldn't sense it. He should be capable of sensing something like this if this is truly how they both get stabbed.
> 
> If this is the way it goes then Kishi certainly has nerfed Naruto and Sasuke big time, which I can't say was unexpected as this is a mini-series that's supposedly about the kids yet seems to focus more on the adults.



Has he ever shown to sense inanimate objects? Either way he should just sense the guys intent to harm him. Then again the guys killing intent is always on so...


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> must be the same material sasuke's old sword was made out of because it pierced SM madara and even cut SM kabuto's sword without SM chakra



Madara sucks tho. Sasuke's old sword when powered up with lightning couldn't even scratch the Raikage's neck.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> and how do you know that ST was among the six that Madara taught Obito and not Chibaku Tensei f.e.?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've provided proof. You haven't. You haven't provided anything remotely close to it, merely baseless speculation. 

So I'll ask again, still no proof?  Once again concession gracefully accepted and this time it's an acceptance with a gift. The ignore list! Welcome.


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Right.



He has Sage Mode danger sensing too, which warns him of any incoming threat.

I'm confused now.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> He did mess up Sasuke's Rinnegan the first time it was shown though. It had 9 tomoe instead of the usual six, but that's not nearly as extreme as not drawing them at all.
> 
> Either way, it isn't the first time he messed up the eyes and had to fix them later, and was consistent with the error.
> 
> ...



That's more along the lines of what I was saying. There's really no logical way it can be explained that they didn't see this coming unless Kishi gave them a major nerf.


----------



## Source (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Why doesn't Sasuke just hop in his PS with the kids and fly them back to the village? Let Naruto stay behind and handle it seeing as he doesn't have a chakra avatar that can fly and it's unknown if he can still fly on his own or not.



Naruto's mech can fly too IIRC.

Judging by VoTE2.

Plus judging by the fact that they lose even when teamed up it was probably a better choice to stick together.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

i wonder if itachi trained shin and he somehow found the sharingans? maybe he even thought of himself as uchiha and wanted vengeance for itachi but he never knew the truth and that is why he is so determent on killing sasuke


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

Source said:


> Naruto's mech can fly too IIRC.
> 
> Judging by VoTE2.
> 
> Plus judging by the fact that they lose even when teamed up it was probably a better choice to stick together.



It could fly because Naruto had RSM.

Naruto lost full RSM imo and now has something between BSM and RSM.

Sasuke lost 6T Rinnegan and now has Rinnegan.

I think their Rikudo chakra is depreciating.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Source said:


> Naruto's mech can fly too IIRC.
> 
> Judging by VoTE2.



Naruto's mech could fly because he could fly. The mech itself couldn't fly. That's why I brought up it being unknown if Naruto can still fly or not. If he can still fly then certainly his mech can as well. If he can't then his mech can't either. PS is a mech that can fly without the user being capable of flight. 



> Plus judging by the fact that they lose even when teamed up it was probably a better choice to stick together.



Well getting the kids out of there and keeping them safe is better than the outcome that likely happens, which is Naruto and Sasuke lose and most likely Sarada gets kidnapped.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> He did mess up Sasuke's Rinnegan the first time it was shown though. It had 9 tomoe instead of the usual six, but that's not nearly as extreme as not drawing them at all.
> 
> Either way, it isn't the first time he messed up the eyes and had to fix them later, and was consistent with the error.
> 
> ...


True. But if the guy isn't attacking him directly it kind of nullifies the skill.


Klue said:


> He has Sage Mode danger sensing too, which warns him of any incoming threat.
> 
> I'm confused now.



Okay.....that would be absolutely bs if SPSM did not have that ability and that is only specific towards just SM.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

Naruto's intent sensing wouldn't help because the intent comes from Baldy and not the daggers

obviously


----------



## Starwind75043 (Jun 3, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> No one is paying attention to the fact that the chapter is called stagnation?




Yes i did see that and you could have a point this could be the point of the chapter that both Naruto and Sasuke may have lost a step.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 3, 2015)

You don't need sage mode or to be a sensor-type to actually sense danger.

Sasuke immediately detected the presence of both Shin's while being inside the temple and getting distracted by Chocho.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> Naruto's intent sensing wouldn't help because the intent comes from Baldy and not the daggers



With KCM it was intent, with SM however it was just danger. Meaning anything that could harm him sooooo yeaaah.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Shouldn't it be "degradation" rather than "stagnation" if they lost their powers?

Maybe Baldy uses some sort of ability to make them stagnant and prevents them from moving and so giving him an opening to stab them?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't think stagnation has anything to do with Naruto and Sasuke losing a step. It probably has more to do with Shin's powers.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> With KCM it was intent, with SM however it was just danger. Meaning anything that could harm him sooooo yeaaah.



erm

SM has chakra sensing, so anything that has chakra

the daggers might have chakra, they might have not - depends on how Shin's MS works


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> True. But if the guy isn't attacking him directly it kind of nullifies the skill.


True. Not like Naruto can read minds. Even so though, it just looks bad.



Altair21 said:


> That's more along the lines of what I was saying. There's really no logical way it can be explained that they didn't see this coming unless Kishi gave them a major nerf.



Them not blitzing right off the bat itself makes it look like their being nerfed. Either that or we severly overestimated their growth.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

Raventhal said:


> I don't think its been shown that he has both halves.


It hasn't necessarily been confirmed, but it's kind of a given, as Kishimoto alluded to Kurama's desire to stay with Naruto, just before Hagoromo gave him an excuse to not to make that desire so obvious by formally requesting him to do so.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks like those hand seals are probably going to come back. Maybe we finally we see what the Yin Seal can do.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Looks like those hand seals are probably going to come back. Maybe we finally we see what the Yin Seal can do.


csdabest pls

give up 

[EDIT] - Probably shouldn't even get into this, but:



DarkTorrent said:


> and how do you know that ST was among the six that Madara taught Obito and not Chibaku Tensei f.e.?


Both Shinra Tensei and Chibaku Tensei stem from Tendō, one of the Rikudō no Jutsu.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> erm
> 
> SM has chakra sensing, so anything that has chakra
> 
> the daggers might have chakra, they might have not - depends on how Shin's MS works


Yes AND danger sensing, that was what allowed Naruto that last minute move against the 3rd Raikage.

So if SPSM doesn't have that ability as well then.....well shit. 


Arles Celes said:


> Shouldn't it be "degradation" rather than "stagnation" if they lost their powers?
> 
> Maybe Baldy uses some sort of ability to make them stagnant and prevents them from moving and so giving him an opening to stab them?



Stagnation, would imply they haven't gotten stronger not that they have gotten weaker ie degradation.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Yes AND danger sensing, that was what allowed Naruto that last minute move against the 3rd Raikage.
> 
> So if SPSM doesn't have that ability as well then.....well shit.



what?

he moved thanks for chakra sensing precog

no danger sensing was even mentioned iirc



> Both Shinra Tensei and Chibaku Tensei stem from Tendō, one of the Rikudō no Jutsu.



you mean both were used by Tendo, aka the Deva path

that does not mean Madara had it


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

646 guests and 79 members.

DAT chapter and it is not even fully out yet^^


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Still loving Sasuke's fighting style. Got that elegance in his fighting style now.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 3, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> 646 guests and 79 members.
> 
> DAT chapter and it is not even fully out yet^^



And people said that Gaiden is not that popular


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Yes AND danger sensing, that was what allowed Naruto that last minute move against the 3rd Raikage.
> 
> So if SPSM doesn't have that ability as well then.....well shit.
> 
> ...



Yeah, so they basically should retain all the haxxx they had 10-12 years ago.

...Unless they lost plenty of haxxx and the training during all those years only did put them back at their old level but not above it.

If that is what the "Stagnation" of this chapter will later reveal...


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

Sasuke is a Rikudou. He has Hashiramas Genetics in him and has his Sage Chakra Sealed inside of him as well. There has been plenty of Rinnegan Mistakes with Sasuke. Not to mention. It also possible sasuke just doesnt have Sharingan activated inside of that Eye to access his Uchiha powers. Possibly training and concentrating on controlling Rinnegan after all these years.

Naruto most likely still has his Rikudou Mode and can acccess it through Ninshuu and ask for more Chakra from the beast telepathically. Sasuke has Rikudou Chakra. HE WOULDNT HAVE RINNEGAN if he didnt have Rikudou Chakra.

Also Did Sasuke Fly?


----------



## tkpirate (Jun 3, 2015)

> Them not blitzing right off the bat itself makes it look like their being nerfed. Either that or we severly overestimated their growth.



it's PIS,like Kaguya getting punched by Sakura.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

SaiST said:


> csdabest pls
> 
> give up
> 
> ...



How did you miss that Sharingan Seal on Baldy Shin hand. If Sasuke gets his arm back like Naruto which I hope he does at the end of this gaiden. I would like to see the Yin Seal. Im still Salty that shit never got explained.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

Sasuke still can't use Gōkakyū quite like Itachi did.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

i was fucking right (kind of). baldy does something to the sword 


and i was even more right. sakura gets kidnapped


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> How did you miss that Sharingan Seal on Baldy Shin hand. If Sasuke gets his arm back like Naruto which I hope he does at the end of this gaiden. I would like to see the Yin Seal. Im still Salty that shit never got explained.



Sharingan seal? How do yo relate that seal to the Sharingan?


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

wait, google translated it too good. is that even real japanese?


----------



## Bellville (Jun 3, 2015)

Sakura gets kidnapped?


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Sakura gets kidnapped?



and by accident


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 3, 2015)

....

Sakura...


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> Sharingan seal? How do yo relate that seal to the Sharingan?





Looks like a sharingan seal on his hand  with some waves


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> How did you miss that Sharingan Seal on Baldy Shin hand.


I didn't miss the seal, but it didn't resemble the Sharingan's arrangement of tomoe. 



> _If Sasuke gets his arm back like Naruto which I hope he does at the end of this gaiden. I would like to see the Yin Seal. Im still Salty that shit never got explained._


It was for Rikudō: Chibaku Tensei. The end.

​


Klue said:


> Sharingan seal? How do yo relate that seal to the Sharingan?


Three points, thus, meant to resemble a Sharingan. 

_* SaiST is suddenly reminded of the arguments of a Mangekyō Sharingan's "points", and whether or not Sasuke and Shisui had Eien no Mangekyō Sharingan._



Csdabest said:


> Looks like a sharingan seal on his hand  with some waves


Could very well have something to do with his abundance of Sharingan, but those aren't tomoe.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 3, 2015)

Incoming 'prove you love mama after all' shenanigans.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Ah so it was the seal on Shin's hand. That seal allowed him to manipulate Sasuke's sword. Well at least they weren't beaten in straight up combat.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Incoming 'prove you love mama after all' shenanigans.



i am honestly coruous as to how sasuke reacts. does he show concern like a normal being or ignore it?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> How did you miss that Sharingan Seal on Baldy Shin hand. If Sasuke gets his arm back like Naruto which I hope he does at the end of this gaiden. I would like to see the Yin Seal. Im still Salty that shit never got explained.



It probably enhanced the power of his jutsus and let him touch not just gudoudamas but Madara's black rods too.

Since he lacked a Senjutsu/Gate boost then it is impressive how his jutsus were still so strong.

He might retained some of the ninjutsu boost...or just lost Six Path balck chidori juts like Naruto-seemingly- lost gudoudamas.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

SaiST said:


> I didn't miss the seal, but it didn't resemble the Sharingan's arrangement of tomoe.
> 
> 
> It was for Rikudō: Chibaku Tensei. The end.
> ...



I know they are not exactly tomoes. But the resemblance and Uchiha connection can not be ignored. Simply dont know what to call that Seal yet.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Seems like that pic from Evil of Sasuke was meant to imply that Sasuke's body moved on its own (which it did since Shin manipulated Sasuke's sword while he was holding it), not that he was also stabbed. And then the enemies ran and Sakura ended up kidnapped by accident by getting caught in the s/t jutsu.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

So any weapons with Shin's blood can be manipulated by his Mangekyō Sharingan's telekinesis dōryoku. And Sakura is the one that's kidnapped, not Sarada.

Wow, Sakura. 

[EDIT] - Well, it seems she may have been accidentally caught up, not necessarily _"kidnapped"_.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 3, 2015)

> I know they are not exactly tomoes. But the resemblance and Uchiha connection can not be ignored. Simply dont know what to call that Seal yet.



Guilmon seal.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> i am honestly coruous as to how sasuke reacts. does he show concern like a normal being or ignore it?



He'll say mean and hurtful things the whole way through, but still go out to rescue her, which will be taken as a testament of his passionate, sweet, undying love. Kyaa. 

Predictable.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

SaiST said:


> I didn't miss the seal, but it didn't resemble the Sharingan's arrangement of tomoe.
> 
> 
> It was for Rikudō: Chibaku Tensei. The end.
> ...



Naruto Seal was for Chibaku Tensei as well. But as we saw that it had OTHER ABILITIES. Sasuke even stated abilities given to them by the seal. Naruto showcased his and Sasuke never did but both were used for Chibaku tensei.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Seems like that pic from Evil of Sasuke was meant to imply that Sasuke's body moved on its own (which it did since Shin manipulated Sasuke's sword while he was holding it), not that he was also stabbed. And then the enemies ran and Sakura ended up kidnapped by accident by getting caught in the s/t jutsu.




Oh lord...

It's going to be a GREAT week in the telegrams. :rofl


----------



## Raventhal (Jun 3, 2015)

I wonder if dudes eye can steal jutsu.  Be funny if he uses Sasuke's jutsu to stab Naruto.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

Bellville said:


> He'll say mean and hurtful things the whole way through, but still go out to rescue her, which will be taken as a testament of his passionate, sweet, undying love. Kyaa.
> 
> Predictable.



I remember a few times in part 1 sasuke failed to protect Sakura. Mainly from Gaara. Maybe he will make up for it this time.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Naruto Seal was for Chibaku Tensei as well. But as we saw that it had OTHER ABILITIES. Sasuke even stated abilities given to them by the seal. Naruto showcased his and Sasuke never did but both were used for Chibaku tensei.


We saw a Habataku Chidori, which among a number of other things, Obito and Kakashi undermined with that ghost Kamui crap.

Yay? 

Regardless, those seals, Rikudō no Yō no Chikara & Rikudō no In no Chikara, disappeared after Rikudō: Chibaku Tensei was performed anyways.

So, give up.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Now I'm seriously laughing at the fact that we were all going crazy over Naruto and Sasuke getting recked by fodder when that's not even what happened at all. 

Not to mention it wasn't even Sarada who got kidnapped, but Sakura because she was so dense that she ran into the s/t jutsu.


----------



## Indra (Jun 3, 2015)

I think Baldy did something to Sasuke's sword which is why someone will get stabbed later?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Maybe Sakura got Salad out of the way preventing her daughter from being captured...but getting caught herself as a result.


Sasuke will have to rescue Sakura?


----------



## Sora (Jun 3, 2015)

Sakura can't catch a break
I really think Kishi hates her


----------



## TRN (Jun 3, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Oh lord...
> 
> It's going to be a GREAT week in the telegrams. :rofl



The comedy queen has return


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

SaiST said:


> So any weapons with Shin's blood can be manipulated by his Mangekyō Sharingan's telekinesis dōryoku. And Sakura is the one that's kidnapped, not Sarada.
> 
> Wow, Sakura.
> 
> [EDIT] - Well, it seems she may have been accidentally caught up, not necessarily _"kidnapped"_.



Woah...

Looks like you're right. Sasuke's sword has blood on it, and will stab Naruto....


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 3, 2015)

They did say Sakura did progress. 


She got better at running to the villains

Madara in the war arc

Now in the gaiden


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2015)

SaiST said:


> Sasuke still can't use Gōkakyū quite like Itachi did.


Speaking of Katons I kind of find it hilarious that Sasuke is still using Chunin tier Katons instead of giant sized ones like Gouka Mekkyaku he had an excuse before due to them him being a teenager.

But Sasuke should be around the same age as Obito and Madara were in there primes and capable of Katons on that level.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 3, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> They did say Sakura did progress.



Their queen made it, at least. 



Klue said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That might explain the lack tomoe seeing as Madara's SM marks were on Hashiboob rather than himself. Probably if he had the marks, we'd have seen it.

Though doesn't base Sasuke have some sort of Senjutsu seeing as he could sense Naruto's natural energy? Which arguably can go against the theory.



SaiST said:


> There's certainly a base for it, that being the fact that no Rinnegan not adorned with tomoe has been seen utilizing abilities particular to the Sharingan.



Madara is a bad example since he was more or less not going all out with anyone that wasn't Hashirama. Sadly the fight with the latter was mostly off panel and off screen.



Klue said:


> Sharingan seal? How do yo relate that seal to the Sharingan?



No idea where he's getting that from. If anything it might be some sort of Rinnegan snatching tool. Assuming Shin's cause is to revive Kayuga or someone like her... the Rinnegan seems important to that cause. It might also explain why Shin wants Sasuke on his side, willingly or not (hence the Sarada/Sakura capture attempts).


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Now that I think about it...Sasuke seems to still have his white shirt from 12 years ago or so.

DAT shirt.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Now I'm seriously laughing at the fact that we were all going crazy over Naruto and Sasuke getting recked by fodder when that's not even what happened at all.
> 
> Not to mention it wasn't even Sarada who got kidnapped, but Sakura because she was so dense that she ran into the s/t jutsu.



There was element of trolling from evil.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Speaking of Katons I kind of find it hilarious that Sasuke is still using Chunin tier Katons instead of giant sized ones like Gouka Mekkyaku he had an excuse before due to them him being a teenager.
> 
> But Sasuke should be around the same age as Obito and Madara now and capable of Katons on that level.



If Sasuke used a massive katon it would have reached Sarada...

Also, Sasuke was likely capable of massive katon long ago...

He was already using massive techs like Susanoo, Enton etc.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

uchiha shin. 

striaght up OG :ignoramus

hide yo bijuus,
hide yo rennigans,
sharingans be rappen everyone out there :ignoramus


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 3, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe Sakura got Salad out of the way preventing her daughter from being captured...but getting caught herself as a result.
> 
> 
> Sasuke will have to rescue Sakura?



That'd be the only way she could get out of being shit on this week


----------



## Bellville (Jun 3, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe Sakura got Salad out of the way preventing her daughter from being captured...but getting caught herself as a result.


Yeah this is what makes the most sense. 


I doubt she merely stumbled in to a freaking S/T jutsu. C'mon folks.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Speaking of Katons I kind of find it hilarious that Sasuke is still using Chunin tier Katons instead of giant sized ones like Gouka Mekkyaku he had an excuse before due to them him being a teenager.
> 
> But Sasuke should be around the same age as Obito and Madara now and capable of Katons on that level.


Gōka Mekkyaku would've, like, carpet-bombed the entire area.


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 3, 2015)

That's ought to force Sasuke's true "hidden" inner feelings for his family....... 
lol Kishi using this trick again.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 3, 2015)

So if Shin's blood gets on something he can manipulate it. Maybe Sasuke should refrain from using pointy Demon Realm weapons.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

I fear for Sakura this week. I really do. There's really no defending what happened if the scene is an exact replica of what that spoiler says.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> If Sasuke used a massive katon it would have reached Sarada...



but Naruto's cloak should have been able to protect her


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

My Poor Narudo. 
if he only learn.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> If Sasuke used a massive katon it would have reached Sarada...
> 
> Also, Sasuke was likely capable of massive katon long ago...
> 
> He was already using massive techs like Susanoo, Enton etc.


He was infront of Sarada it wouldn't of reached her and no he wasn't if he was he would of used it against Naruto at VOTE II and he again used Chunnin tier katons.

Those aren't the same things and the Uchiha Clan specializes in Katons adult Sasuke should be capable of using Katons that are the same size as Bakufu ranbu and Gouka Mekkyaku.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

The 8th page is going to be a cluster fuck.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 3, 2015)

So Shin Senior's MS works when his blood touches stuff.


----------



## Indra (Jun 3, 2015)

How the hell does BM Naruto get stabbed? I mean the Bald Uchiha looks like he did something to the sword, but for real? Better be some good explanation


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

SaiST said:


> We saw a Habataku Chidori, which among a number of other things, Obito and Kakashi undermined with that ghost Kamui crap.
> 
> Yay?
> 
> ...



How many Seals have dissapeared in this Manga and became reactivated with Chakra. And Sasuke performed Black Chidori with out those Seals With Senjutsu Chakra. And Even if So. Do you really think Rikudou Chakra Can't be Split into Yin and Yang Seals once again seeing as Sasuke as Yin and Yang Chakra from his Senju and Uchiha Genetics. Naruto can recreate Rikudou Sage Mode by ninshuu with the other bijuus and asking for chakras.

I dont think the Chakra seals are gone forever. And the fact we see another mystery one gives hope to give more info on those powers as well. I dont think Naruto Bandage ex seal hand and Sasuke missing arm is going to be like that forever.. Especially givin a New threat Stronger than Kaguya.

Like how else do you think the Entity stronger than Kaguya going to be defeated with out some form of Seals.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 3, 2015)

So the only one who ends up getting stabbed is Naruto, by Sasuke's sword nonetheless. 



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So if Shin's blood gets on something he can manipulate it. Maybe Sasuke should refrain from using pointy Demon Realm weapons.



I'm not sure if that's correct seeing as Sasuke threw it off the sword.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

lndra said:


> How the hell does BM Naruto get stabbed? I mean the Bald Uchiha looks like he did something to the sword, but for real? Better be some good explanation



"stagnation"


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> So Shin Senior's MS works when his blood touches stuff.



reminds me of this one ability in yuyu hako show where there was this one dude who can control water if his blood mixes with it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> what?
> 
> he moved thanks for chakra sensing precog
> 
> ...


No he swapped to that mode specifically because SM had that danger sensing ability. It has nothing to do with chakra.


Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, so they basically should retain all the haxxx they had 10-12 years ago.
> 
> ...Unless they lost plenty of haxxx and the training during all those years only did put them back at their old level but not above it.
> 
> If that is what the "Stagnation" of this chapter will later reveal...


Yup.


SaiST said:


> Sasuke still can't use Gōkakyū quite like Itachi did.


Oh come on, dude is firing fireballs with one arm. 


Arles Celes said:


> Maybe Sakura got Salad out of the way preventing her daughter from being captured...but getting caught herself as a result.
> 
> 
> Sasuke will have to rescue Sakura?



Oh for fucks sake.


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 3, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> So Shin Senior's MS works when his blood touches stuff.


giselle?  bleach


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

I honestly dont think the ability has much to do with the blood but his Chakra. Because as we can see it seems like their is chakra around those blades guiding them. I assume its the same.. Minato blood wasnt needed for for his Seals. Though we know blood can work for creating a seal with similiar effect.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 3, 2015)

lndra said:


> How the hell does BM Naruto get stabbed? I mean the Bald Uchiha looks like he did something to the sword, but for real? Better be some good explanation



fuck your explanation wont make sense period


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

wait, doesnt sasuke get stabbed?


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Oh come on, dude is firing fireballs with one arm.


No excuses! He's long since had the power, and has had ample time to perfect his technique.

Itachi's Gōkakyū is still the only one that evokes any semblance of fear.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

血が付着した武器を操る忍術でナルトの腹にサスケの剣が刺さる
敵が逃げる時の時空間忍術でサクラが巻き込まれる
あとなんかあったかな。敵が親子で臓器移植してたかな


Baldy use his blood to control weapons/people, telekinetic stuff i guess.
Baldy hits Naruto's belly with Sasuke's Sword ( So this is why he has that mark on his hand when he grabs sasuke's sword )
They escape using Space Time Ninjutsu and somehow Sakura gets caught in their jutsu ( Im guessing they got Sarada and Sakura wanted to catch them but to late cuz they used the Space time Ninjutsu and she gets caught in the teleport )


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> wait, doesnt sasuke get stabbed?



Nope, just Naruto. That pic from Evil was likely alluding to the fact that Sasuke's body moved on its own due to Shin manipulating his sword while he was holding it.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2015)

So does Sasuke get dragged into Kamui land or is it some other attack? Since Evil's spoiler indicates he gets skewered or possibly the wrong name was written.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> 血が付着した武器を操る忍術でナルトの腹にサスケの剣が刺さる
> 敵が逃げる時の時空間忍術でサクラが巻き込まれる
> あとなんかあったかな。敵が親子で臓器移植してたかな
> 
> ...



Naruto's reactions have dulled....

Sakura still being a fool...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Better version.... cuz my japanese is not that good.



OrganicDinosaur said:


> Original 2ch ID#
> 
> 389 名前：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい＠転載は禁止[sage] 投稿日：2015/06/03(水) 23:20:37.53 ID:Ha+ch6/R0
> 
> ...


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So does Sasuke get dragged into Kamui land or is it some other attack? Since Evil's spoiler indicates he gets skewered or possibly the wrong name was written.


Apparently that image of Sasuke was meant to represent Sasuke's body _"moving on its own"_ due to Shin Sr's blood getting on his blade.

Only one that seems to get stabbed is Naruto, by Sasuke's blade that Shin Sr was controlling.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh so Sakura gets dragged into it the S/T jutsu so much for Sakura actually doing something impressive this arc.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> No he swapped to that mode specifically because SM had that danger sensing ability. It has nothing to do with chakra.





>it allows me to better sense the enemy

nowhere does it say that SM is suddenly able to sense "danger", SM is able to sense chakra and only that


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 3, 2015)

I thought Sakura was supposed to be badass??


----------



## Sora (Jun 3, 2015)

wow so who is gonna heal Naruto.....


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

SaiST said:


> No excuses! He's long since had the power, and has had ample time to perfect his technique.
> 
> Itachi's Gōkakyū is still the only one that evokes any semblance of fear.



Curse you. 

So Kishi clearly has been reading Bleach lately. Cheap shot Shin.....both Shins.

And Sakura accidently got herself caught huh? Welp, ready to go on a trip Sasuke.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 3, 2015)

sacrificing herself for the children

only a queen tbh


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sasuke's sword can go through Naruto's cloak...


----------



## Lovely (Jun 3, 2015)

I see a lot of Sakura bashing for being caught up in the teleport but nothing about Naruto getting himself stabbed.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

Sora said:


> wow so who is gonna heal Naruto.....


He'll probably just heal himself.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 3, 2015)

Phemt said:


> I'm not sure if that's correct seeing as Sasuke threw it off the sword.



That obviously failed since Shin sr was able to use Sasuke's sword to stab Naruto.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 3, 2015)

I doubt that one Spoiler is true.
Kishi cannot be THAT good to us.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2015)

Sora said:


> wow so who is gonna heal Naruto.....


Shouldn't Naruto still have that natural healing factor that comes with the Kyuubi and a stab shouldn't do that much damage.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Sora said:


> wow so who is gonna heal Naruto.....



Kurama can heal. Naruto still has chakra so he deosnt need a healer.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Evil probably enjoyed the shitstorm of us constantly wondering how the hell Naruto and Sasuke could lose when that wasn't even remotely the case.  She is so...Evil.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 3, 2015)

> manipulates a weapon that has blood adhering to it with ninjutsu -->Sasuke's sword is stuck into Naruto's abdomen.



Naruto should have felt the chakra in this... considering he had done so before multiple times... even in the gaiden.... Chapter 2/3 when Salad and Chou Chou was following him for example... So Basically this shit is PIS.... since there's no reason he forgot a skill he was using 3-4 chapters earlier..


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 3, 2015)

Wonder how bad the stab is to Naruto. Sasori-poisoned-stab to Sakura bad? Madara-stab-to-Sasuke bad?

Details. 



Addy said:


> reminds me of this one ability in yuyu hako show where there was this one dude who can control water if his blood mixes with it.



He could create water creatures by cutting his finger and drawing blood in fact.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

I dont know whats Lamer. Naruto getting stabbed while In Kyuubi Sage mode with Evil intent and threat perception. Or Sakura Running face first into a Spacetime Technique....which is like running into a Brick wall. People catching up in speed isnt that big of a deal. Suigetsu and Juugo were able to keep up with Raikage who was basically Minato Speed and who Naruto surpassed by a little bit. Give Naruto a hokage seat and no real way to surpass Six Path Sage Mode. And I can see how people would catch up in certain categories.

Remember the boost Sasuke got From Senju DNA to his physical attributes. He Wtf Blitzed an Imbued Juubi Madara who stopped Rikudou Sage Mode Naruto from blitzing him. Seems like if Your at the Rikudou Genetic level you can keep up remotely with Bijuu/Juubi level physical traits.

Also Sasuke sword Peircing Naruto cloak shouldn't be a surprise. His old one stabbed Juuubi Madara Clean Through. And I still say Raikage knocked Sasuske sword away with his gauntlet judging by the following panel of his arm swung and flailed back in the same direction. I just dont see how the sword goes flying like that after failing to cut someone. And the Chakra Cloak that Orochimaru sword failed to cut imo WAS MUCH denser then the cloak Naruto is using now.


----------



## TRN (Jun 3, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> Sasuke's sword can go through Naruto's cloak...



Just go with the flow


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 3, 2015)

Lovely said:


> I see a lot of Sakura bashing for being caught up in the teleport but nothing about Naruto getting himself stabbed.



Think about it. Sakura supposedly had a lot of development... first action sequence in the Gaiden: gets caught in someone's space-time jutsu *without being the target.*


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> I doubt that one Spoiler is true.
> Kishi cannot be THAT good to us.



Its real, its all japanese and with good source.


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Dat Fodderuto. 



Tanuki said:


> I thought Sakura was supposed to be badass??


Evil's spoiler takes place before the cliffhanger. 


Sora said:


> wow so who is gonna heal Naruto.....


Nardo gonna die.

*Remembers Boruto film*

Dammit.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> Sasuke's sword can go through Naruto's cloak...



Maybe its not a "Made in China" model sold second hand.

Could it be the sword is made of some special material? Like Madara's fan was made of some spiritual tree....


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 3, 2015)

Naruto should be ready for Sasuke to betray him at any second at this point. Friendly fire shouldn't get the jump on him.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 3, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Naruto should have felt the chakra in this... considering he had done so before multiple times... even in the gaiden.... Chapter 2/3 when Salad and Chou Chou was following him for example



We don't know how Shin's MS works. The chakra being Susanoo is kept up by life force... maybe it is the same deal here but with telekinesis. Or using physical energy (technically parts of the body are on the blade) to manipulate the blade.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 3, 2015)

So Shin came from nowhere and ninja'd no-diff both Saske and Naruto, supposed to be the strongest nin since the So6P?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 3, 2015)

idrc but *Naruto* (of all people) being stabbed  by the baldy guy is so much worse than Sakura being caught up in the space time jutsu.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> Sasuke's sword can go through Naruto's cloak...



The sword is not used by normal means... blood magic/ninjutsu + telekinetic shit... with a suprise attack so Naruto's guard was down.

Also remember madara had SM from hahsi boob and he still got a sword in his arm.

SM is stronger vs blunt force then pierce force.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Could it be the sword is made of some special material? Like Madara's fan was made of some spiritual tree....


It's probably the same Kusanagi no Tsurugi he's been using since Part 2, with a different hilt.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 3, 2015)

> We don't know how Shin's MS works. The chakra being Susanoo is kept up by life force... maybe it is the same deal here but with telekinesis. Or using physical energy (technically parts of the body are on the blade) to manipulate the blade.



Chakra still exist in it which Naruto should have sense...


----------



## TRN (Jun 3, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> IDK but NARUTO being stabbed by the baldy guys is so much worse than Sakura being caught up in the space time jutsu.


----------



## Sora (Jun 3, 2015)

Kishi made team 7 look like a bunch of fools this chapter


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 3, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> IDK but NARUTO being stabbed (of all people) by the baldy guy is so much worse than Sakura being caught up in the space time jutsu.



*Looks at username and set*

Opinion disregarded.


----------



## N120 (Jun 3, 2015)

Probably hid an like abilities. He activates by touch and blood. He has seals on his hand


----------



## Bellville (Jun 3, 2015)

This week is gonna be full of Sakura hate even if she was doing something half-decent and cries of "QUEEN, QUEEN" for not doing anything noteworthy. Yippee.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Mariko said:


> So Shin came from nowhere and ninja'd no-diff both Saske and Naruto, supposed to be the strongest nin since the So6P?



No. Sasuke owned both of them, but managed to get Shin's blood on his sword and Shin was able to manipulate the sword due to his blood being on it and thus he was able to stab Naruto with it. Sasuke is fine. After that the enemies ran and Sakura got caught up in the s/t jutsu they used to get away.

It's actually not that bad. Naruto and Sasuke aren't all knowing. They certainly can't be expected to know that the enemy possessed a jutsu like that.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 3, 2015)

> Kishi made team 7 look like a bunch of fools this chapter



This is true...


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> idrc but NARUTO being stabbed (of all people) by the baldy guy is so much worse than Sakura being caught up in the space time jutsu.



By Sasuke, not Baldy, who had no trouble cutting Juudara in half

so nice try


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Nardo getting solod by swords he should be able to break in half.


As usual it's Lord Sasuke who's superior all these years later.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

SaiST said:


> It's probably the same Kusanagi no Tsurugi he's been using since Part 2, with a different hilt.



Didn't he lose that in Kaguya's lava?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> Naruto's reactions have dulled....
> 
> Sakura still being a fool...



I have no ideea but i think his guard was down... also i already told you its not a normal sword. Bald guy use some blood shit ninjutsu and stuff.



Mariko said:


> So Shin came from nowhere and ninja'd no-diff both Saske and Naruto, supposed to be the strongest nin since the So6P?



He just hit and run.
Neither Naruto os Sasuke used chakra avatars or combined their powers.


----------



## Meat (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh well, Sasuke's back to being a criminal again. Konoha will blame him for stabbing the Hokage and there is no witness that will prove Sasuke's innocence. They will also blame Sasuke for the disappearance of Sakura and Sarada.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

Shin's blood skills remind me of Hidan, a little. Kishi did say he had more things planned for Hidan, but he cut them off because his editors wanted that arc to be finished. Maybe this is it.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

YOOOO. What if the Blood Gets inside of Naruto through the sword. and Baldy Shin Controls NARUTO hahahahaa


----------



## TRN (Jun 3, 2015)

The QUEEN is really back


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Didn't he lose that in Kaguya's lava?


No, that was only the sheath. Last we saw of the blade in Part 2 was when Madara tossed it aside after Sasuke ran it through his chest.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Evil probably enjoyed the shitstorm of us constantly wondering how the hell Naruto and Sasuke could lose when that wasn't even remotely the case.  She is so...Evil.



Where would we be without her.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2015)

If this guys are giving some trouble to naruto and sasuke how are they going to take on the thing kaguya was making an army for. Lychee probably did not train much after the war they figured there was no one able to face them. Peace bring weakness. But sakura kishi hates her getting kidnapped by accident. Only her


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> *Looks at username and set*
> 
> Opinion disregarded.



As if you're any better. 



Csdabest said:


> YOOOO. What if the Blood Gets inside of Naruto through the sword. and Baldy Shin Controls NARUTO hahahahaa



It doesn't really matter because Shin warps away it seems. It would be cool though, him controlling the two of them.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Sora said:


> wow so who is gonna heal Naruto.....



No need to worry, Salad is with them.







He will be healed with a single bite.


----------



## TRN (Jun 3, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> YOOOO. What if the Blood Gets inside of Naruto through the sword. and Baldy Shin Controls NARUTO hahahahaa



I think this was his goal from the start


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

SaiST said:


> No, that was only the sheath. Last we saw of the blade in Part 2 was when Madara tossed it aside after Sasuke ran it through his chest.



Yeah and not just the Last Movie. But kishi Drew art of Sasuke and his full design showing that he had the same sword and a new sheath.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 3, 2015)

The Kage Summit Arc made Team 7 look like a bunch of fools.......So these spoilers aren't surprising.

So more bullsh*t, Boring Chapters Incoming........I guess :sleepy


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Evil's spoiler takes place before the cliffhanger.


I hope so, I don't want her to look like a clown 



Arles Celes said:


> No need to worry, Salad is with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arles you looking for trouble?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 3, 2015)

ch1p said:


> As if you're any better.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't really matter because Shin warps away it seems.



I am better.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Nardo gonna die.
> 
> *Remembers Boruto film*
> 
> Dammit.


sarada heals him


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

Narutaru said:


> Naruto should be ready for Sasuke to betray him at any second at this point.


Yes, Naruto should repeat the mistakes Tobirama made with the Uchiha clan. Absolutely.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2015)

A sword to the stomach should be healed easily by kurama it did regrow a  lung


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

If these events explain why Naruto dies during the Boruto Movie via Orochimaru fucking shit up with experiments. And this is how the Boruto Series starts....Im all for it.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 3, 2015)

Ay Kishi


----------



## Azula (Jun 3, 2015)

The sword carried by saskay is there for enemy's personal use, always someone will snatch it and use it for himself.

Danzo very nearly beheaded him with it.
Kabuto and Itachi played a game of pass the sword between them.
Madara killed him with it.


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Not done rubbing it in.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 So let me get this straight....

Naruto watches Sasuke solo
Naruto praises Sasuke's soloing
Then Naruto himself gets solod by Sasuke's sword?

:rofl


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 3, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Naruto should have felt the chakra in this... considering he had done so before multiple times... even in the gaiden.... Chapter 2/3 when Salad and Chou Chou was following him for example... So Basically this shit is PIS.... since there's no reason he forgot a skill he was using 3-4 chapters earlier..



The eye's ability might not even be manipulating objects using chakra, and there is actually strong precedence for this.

To begin with: how does Ao detect Koto'Amatsukami? 



Did Nagato ever detect Amaterasu itself, or was he _*guessing*_ from the surge of chakra in the eye?

*Spoiler*: __ 










How did Obito block Amaterasu?



So what sense would it make to have a dojutsu that manipulates with chakra like conventional control we know, but be restricted by blood? He could do that without a Sharingan. That new jutsu could be more of the same Mangekyo h4x: jutsu that are chakra-_powered_, but not chakra-_composed_ (Susano'o and Amaterasu being exceptions).


Ba da ba ba ba Im lovin' it


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 3, 2015)

SaiST said:


> Yes, Naruto should repeat the mistakes Tobirama made with the Uchiha clan. Absolutely.



I'm not going to get into the whole Tobirama was right thing, but Naruto shouldn't find Sasuke's sword trying to stab him as something to be surprised about.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 3, 2015)

So it will be a RIP Naruto and LOL Sakura chapter?


----------



## N120 (Jun 3, 2015)

Kishi needs to chill..: lmao


----------



## Ashi (Jun 3, 2015)

SaiST said:


> No, that was only the sheath. Last we saw of the blade in Part 2 was when Madara tossed it aside after Sasuke ran it through his chest.



His sword is different I think


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> The sword carried by saskay is there for enemy's personal use, always some will snatch it and use it for himself.
> 
> Danzo very nearly beheaded him with it.
> Kabuto and Itachi played a game of pass the sword between them.
> Madara killed him with it.


Right? Terrible.

Shouldn't even have one, just make etheral blades with Chidori Eisō or Enton: Kagutsuchi. Let's see them try to grab those.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Gabe said:


> If this guys are giving some trouble to naruto and sasuke how are they going to take on the thing kaguya was making an army for. Lychee probably did not train much after the war they figured there was no one able to face them. Peace bring weakness. But sakura kishi hates her getting kidnapped by accident. Only her



Nah. This trick is only going to work once on them, the initial surprise is over. This guy is as good as done.

Also, Naruto regens so he'll be fine.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

Kishi is making it very difficult to keep the Naruto vs Sasuke fandom war from breaking out again.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Not done rubbing it in.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I don't really care to get into the Naruto downplay thing, but this has me rolling.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Not done rubbing it in.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



soloing my ass. he fell into baldy kun's trap


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 3, 2015)

Naruto became an out of shape jobber

maybe he should have went on that mission with sasuke


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

This is a dejavu circa 2009 all over again.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 3, 2015)

I can't believe that it's Sakura instead of Sarada who gets to be the damsel in distress. Fuck, who am I kidding, it's Kishimoto


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Kishi is making it very difficult to keep the Naruto vs Sasuke fandom war from breaking out again.



After this chapter there should be no war. 

Naruto uses Kurama Avatar to block fodder weapons while Sasuke uses pure swordsmanship.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

Matta Clatta said:


> Naruto became an out of shape jobber
> 
> maybe he should have went on that mission with sasuke



> jobber

this is not what "jobber" even means


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Not done rubbing it in.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You missed Sasuke getting played by the enemy.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Yo Zef is going in hard.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

zef pls

stahp



Csdabest said:


> Kishi is making it very difficult to keep the Naruto vs Sasuke fandom war from breaking out again.


Kishimoto doesn't have to do much of anything for the Naruto and Sasuke fans to start bickering.

It's not on him, but them.


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 3, 2015)

Rosi said:


> I can't believe that it's Sakura instead of Sarada who gets to be the damsel in distress. Fuck, who am I kidding, it's Kishimoto


How else would Sasuke monologue his true hidden feelings for Sakura to himself?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

Rosi said:


> I can't believe that it's Sakura instead of Sarada who gets to be the damsel in distress. Fuck, who am I kidding, it's Kishimoto



Remember when Sakura was determined to take action in Kage Summit?

Aaaah the nostalgia I totally didn't miss.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 3, 2015)

Rosi said:


> I can't believe that it's Sakura instead of Sarada who gets to be the damsel in distress. Fuck, who am I kidding, it's Kishimoto



Shin came to kidnap Sarada, he wouldn't just leave without getting what he came for. Sakura merely gets caught in the s/t, probably trying to save Sarada.

Both get caught.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Arles you looking for trouble?



Imagine if Bolt and Hinata decided to meet with Naruto too after all.

Hinata got a new love scarf ready and even Bolt contemplates forgiving his father.

Then they see Naruto biting Salad enthusiastically and the girl yelling as if she got an orgasm.

Naruto gets on their shit list while Sasuke becomes Bolt's AND Hinata's coolest guy in 3...2...1.


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 3, 2015)

I don?t understand well, did Baldy pull an Aizen with Naruto?


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

so where is sasuke getting stabbed? 

or is that a lie by evil?


----------



## Phemt (Jun 3, 2015)

Narutaru said:


> You missed Sasuke getting played by the enemy.



Sasuke can't be played by the enemy for something he had no knowledge of.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> so where is sasuke getting stabbed?
> 
> or is that a lie by evil?


_"My sword body just moved on its own..."_


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> The sword carried by saskay is there for enemy's personal use, always someone will snatch it and use it for himself.
> 
> Danzo very nearly beheaded him with it.
> Kabuto and Itachi played a game of pass the sword between them.
> Madara killed him with it.



Now you mention it. :rofl


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> so where is sasuke getting stabbed?
> 
> or is that a lie by evil?



I already answered this several pages back Addy.  It wasn't meant to depict him getting stabbed, it was meant to suggest his body moved on its own due to Shin manipulating his sword while he was holding it.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Rosi said:


> I can't believe that it's Sakura instead of Sarada who gets to be the damsel in distress. Fuck, who am I kidding, it's Kishimoto



At least Salad avoided chickification while Sakura got past the point of no return long ago.

I still like her either way.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

It's pretty sad that it's 10+ years later and Sakura is STILL a damsel in distress. Kishi can't you give her a damn break?


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

Your not a Great Shinobi unless you get stabbed through the Midsection at least once by a sword.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> I already answered this several pages back Addy.  It wasn't meant to depict him getting stabbed, it was meant to suggest his body moved on its own due to Shin manipulating his sword while he was holding it.



sorry bro, but that is very stupid and i will be in denial if true


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 3, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Sasuke can't be played by the enemy for something he had no knowledge of.



What? He got played precisely because he had no knowledge. He let the enemy use him.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 3, 2015)

Evil really trolled us. Glad this guy owning them out of nowhere was just bullshit cause it would've been horrible.

That sword though. Sasuke wasn't kidding when he said it couldn't be blocked.

A shame it's constantly used by his enemies against him though. Except he wasn't the one getting stabbed by it this time.



Altair21 said:


> Still loving Sasuke's fighting style. Got that elegance in his fighting style now.


I do enjoy it. It's pure skill and finesse, not brute force.


SaiST said:


> No excuses! He's long since had the power, and has had ample time to perfect his technique.
> 
> Itachi's Gōkakyū is still the only one that evokes any semblance of fear.



I dunno man. I don't recall Itachi's fireball burning anything. Sasuke's did this chapter.


Meat said:


> Oh well, Sasuke's back to being a criminal again. Konoha will blame him for stabbing the Hokage and there is no witness that will prove Sasuke's innocence. They will also blame Sasuke for the disappearance of Sakura and Sarada.


:yeahsorry


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

SaiST said:


> _"My sword body just moved on its own..."_



#justsasukethings


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

SaiST said:


> _"My sword body just moved on its own..."_



His sword went right into Naruto on its own.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

SaiST said:


> zef pls
> 
> stahp
> 
> ...



True but you can't deny this shit aint helping lol


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> sorry bro, but that is very stupid and i will be in denial if true



Well that's on you, but that's what Evil's hint was pointing to, not to Sasuke getting stabbed.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke protects Sarada with his own body.



What a blow that is to Addy.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> It's pretty sad that it's 10+ years later and Sakura is STILL a damsel in distress. Kishi can't you give her a damn break?


Why would we expect anything else at this point. Kishi loves shitting on her character.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke protects Sarada with his own body.



but 2ch guy does not mention it


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh shit so Sasuke was stabbed as well. So baldy used Sasuke's sword to stab both of them. Damn. And Sakura''s gone so there's nobody to heal them either.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm confused, I read the spoilers but I never saw anything happen to Naruto


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

> 名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい＠転載は禁止：2015/06/04(木) 02:37:44.21 ID:N65sGcj10
> 
> 
> バレが来た!
> ...



So much for the dick behaviour.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

> "Da Queen is determined" "Da Queen delivers"
> Naruto PIS
> Sasuke PIS & asshole behavior

This is Kage summit all over again.




edit: well at least Sasuke defended Sarada so it counts something?


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

Seriously.Naruto better Recover. THIS DOES NOT LOOK GOOD. Chou Chou as the only Non Uchiha Witness. Uchiha Springing up creating a new Akatsuki wanting him to join. This shit just dont look good for Sasuke Public Relations. 

The only way this gets worst is if Naruto gets Koto Amatsukamied into thinking Sasuke Really did Stab Naruto breaking their friendship. Now Sasuke has to pursue this guy to rescue Sakura.....Yeah I think this might lead to a shinobi world shit storm


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

So according to Rai Sasuke is stabbed due to protecting Sarada with his own body. Was the attack originally meant for Sarada? Because that's how it makes it sound.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 3, 2015)

Meat said:


> *Oh well, Sasuke's back to being a criminal again.* Konoha will blame him for stabbing the Hokage and there is no witness that will prove Sasuke's innocence. They will also blame Sasuke for the disappearance of Sakura and Sarada.



He's an Uchiha, he's used to this.


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Lord Sasuke got stabbed protecting his daughter. 

Lord Sasuke is so perfect.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

So I guess Sasuke probably gets Stabbed by that Knife and and Naruto gets stabbed with the sword.....I guess that makes since.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke protects Sarada with his own body.





Hussain said:


> So much for the dick behaviour.



Damn, they were penetrated at the same time. What a dick. 

Welp. Cue taka, since Sasuke can't heal.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> So much for the dick behaviour.


+reps for showing that spoiler.

naruto and sasuke get rapped by an itachi fanboy. the symbolism!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Arya Stark said:


> This is Kage summit all over again.



i dont care what others say but that was one of the best arcs honestly speaking. 

so much fun i had on team 7's expense


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 3, 2015)

@Rai so who get kidnapped then?


----------



## Six (Jun 3, 2015)

Part of me was still wishing Shisui could somehow use kotoamatsukami


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> So according to Rai Sasuke is stabbed due to protecting Sarada with his own body. Was the attack originally meant for Sarada? Because that's how it makes it sound.



And cue her true awakening as an Uchiha. MS Sarada here we come.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

So what Kishi's building up here is

> "My body moved on its own" leads to father & daughter bonding
> Naruto is conveniently out of plot due to injury (which shouldn't take him long due to kurama but whatevs)
> They go save Sakura



welp Sakura shoulda stayed in bed.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Manigoldo said:


> @Rai so who get kidnapped then?



Sakura apparently. By mistake as well as she got caught in the s/t jutsu the enemy used to escape.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Lord Sasuke got stabbed protecting his daughter.
> 
> Lord Sasuke is so perfect.





> Via Baldy's (/Mr.Akatsuki's) doujutsu, Sasuke was stabbed from behind.



how is that protecting salad?


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

Ahaha, Sasuke gets run through as well.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

If only Sasuke had izanagi to nullify the damage


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> how is that protecting salad?



According to Rai Sasuke is stabbed due to protecting Sarada.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Part of me was still wishing Shisui could somehow use kotoamatsukami



Part of me wishes this guy isn't Shisui. And going by how Kishi keeps postponing the "reveal", even throughout this chapter, I'm guessing he's just a new guy altogether.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2015)

Well the last time Sasuke got stabbed he nearly died I wonder how much damage it will do this time.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> I dunno man. I don't recall Itachi's fireball burning anything. Sasuke's did this chapter.


Because everybody knew to get the heck out of dodge when Itachi used it. Itachi's Gōkakyū had *range*, and it *exploded!*


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> how is that protecting salad?



Rai > That random jobba


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 3, 2015)

Sasuke protecting his baby girl! 



Addy said:


> so where is sasuke getting stabbed?
> 
> or is that a lie by evil?





ℜai said:


> Sasuke protects Sarada with his own body.





Phemt said:


> What a blow that is to Addy.



  

you ok addy?


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 3, 2015)

So Sasuke does get stabbed afterall. Why can't Kishi let my have my fun.

But Sauce protecting Sarada with his body is gonna send me to feels hell. It's worth it.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Rai > That random jobba



............... good point


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Sasuke protecting his baby girl!
> 
> 
> 
> you ok addy?



Behold Addy?s world starting to crumble.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Part of me wishes this guy isn't Shisui. And going by how Kishi keeps postponing the "reveal", even throughout this chapter, I'm guessing he's just a new guy altogether.


If it was his precious big brother's best friend, Sasuke would've recognized him already. It's not Shisui.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> So Sasuke does get stabbed afterall. Why can't Kishi let my have my fun.



That God. That would have been awful to have to deal with his fans for an entire week.


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 3, 2015)

Can Sasuke tank that stab though 
He's the worst in regeneration between Sakura/Naruto


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 3, 2015)

SaiST said:


> Because everybody knew to get the heck out of dodge when Itachi used it. Itachi's Gōkakyū had *range*, and it *exploded!*



Still never burned shit.

And this guy knew to get out of way. Couldn't risk taking it and used his own kid as a meat shield.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> So Sasuke does get stabbed afterall. Why can't Kishi let my have my fun.
> 
> But Sauce protecting Sarada with his body is gonna send me to feels hell. It's worth it.



Yea it's definitely worth it if he's protecting Sarada. Sarada seeing how much daddy loves her.  This is probably what will advance her to a 3 tomoe sharingan. I wish she'd get MS, but that's doubtful.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Sasuke protecting his baby girl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rennigan sasuke got fucked up and was useless. that's all i wanted 

also, sasuke treating salad like sakura. insults > affection > insults > affection XD


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Sakura apparently. By mistake as well as she got caught in the s/t jutsu the enemy used to escape.



Spoilers said she get caught in the jutsu but maybe she was trying to save Sarada who is the one who get kidnapped?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 3, 2015)

SaiST said:


> If it was his precious big brother's best friend, Sasuke would've recognized him already. It's not Shisui.



Did he ever see Shisui?
Let alone that since Shisui died, how many years passed?Two decades?
While this guy has become a freaking abomination?

Shisui or not.Sasuke not recognizing him is a moot point in that argument.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> rennigan sasuke got fucked up and was useless. that's all i wanted
> 
> also, sasuke treating salad like sakura. insults > affection > insults > affection XD



Behold Addy being tempestuous.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 3, 2015)

who the hell can like sakura
its like to swim in the pool of shit


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> So Sasuke does get stabbed afterall. Why can't Kishi let my have my fun.
> 
> But Sauce protecting Sarada with his body is gonna send me to feels hell. It's worth it.



The feels will be strong this chapter.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 3, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Can Sasuke tank that stab though
> He's the worst in regeneration between Sakura/Naruto



Doubt it'll be life threatening.

It's just a kunai. He'll brush it off.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

SaiST said:


> If it was his precious big brother's best friend, Sasuke would've recognized him already. It's not Shisui.



Well, it did take him a while to recognize his own daughter


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> That God. That would have been awful to have to deal with his fans for an entire week.



I'm still gonna rustle you Naruto fans this week. 

Naruto is a sensor, and his chakra mode should be durable enough to snap Sasuke's blade in half.


Sasuke was protecting his daughter. Valid enough reason to excuse him being nerfed.


----------



## InoxUzumaki (Jun 3, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> Why would we expect anything else at this point. Kishi loves shitting on her character.



He's not actually "shitting" on he but y'all are too blind to see what this is leading up to


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

884 guests and 87 members.

NF gets wild.

And poor Sauce and Nardo.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Behold Addy?s world starting to crumble.



whatever, i am too much of   a good mode over rennigan sasuke being shit to let your baiting stuff affect me 

rennigan............. that overrated peace of shit got soloed by an itachi fanboy......... its poetic justice 


Corvida said:


> Behold Addy being tempestuous.


still no clue what that means


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Well, it did take him a while to recognize his own daughter



Shock, and the fact that he?s the only one  knowing she has sharingan.

EVEN SALAD DOESNT KNOW.

Till now.

 DUMDUM DUM




Addy said:


> whatever, i am too much of   a good mode over rennigan sasuke being shit to let your baiting stuff affect me



You had your fun trying to auto convince yourself of "the evilness"-in your own words-

pray that this leak is false.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 3, 2015)

xXxYuseiUchihaxXx said:


> He's not actually "shitting" on he but y'all are too blind to see what this is leading up to



Kishi loves Sakura.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Doubt it'll be life threatening.
> 
> It's just a kunai. He'll brush it off.


Like he did when Madara stabbed him?


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> I'm still gonna rustle you Naruto fans this week.
> 
> Naruto is a sensor, and his chakra mode should be durable enough to snap Sasuke's blade in half.
> *
> ...



fuck no, his rennigan was so shit, he had to resort to using his own body as a shield


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> whatever, i am too much of   a good mode over rennigan sasuke being shit to let your baiting stuff affect me
> 
> rennigan............. that overrated peace of shit got soloed by an itachi fanboy......... its poetic justice
> still no clue what that means



Sasuke had already owned those fools Addy. A lack of knowledge and protection of his own daughter is what got him stabbed.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 3, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Like he did when Madara stabbed him?



Madara stabbed him with his own sword through his chest. How is it even remotely close to being stabbed from behind with a Kunai?


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

People forget the main principle of Chakra. You got to mold it to use it. Naruto has Chakra cloaks so he doesnt need that crap. Sasuke missing and arm trying to build Chakra and your going to front on him due to the size of a fireball. Sasuke might have Bijuu/Juubi level chakra capacity thanks to Susano/bijuu fusion. But as we saw with Raikage.




I think this might be why Speed is soo inconsistent. Because you have to keep your chakras active to use Jutsu on the fly instantly. Or you have to build chakra up for it especially to escape w/ Shunshin.


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

xXxYuseiUchihaxXx said:


> He's not actually "shitting" on he but y'all are too blind to see what this is leading up to


Sakura ain't even the one who got shat on this chapter. 
Going by Evil's spoiler Sakura lands a hit before being captured on accident. 

Naruto did nothing, but watch Sasuke do all the work and get himself soloed.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Doubt it'll be life threatening.
> 
> It's just a kunai. He'll brush it off.



Madara's ghost: "Oh walk it off you pussy".


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Like he did when Madara stabbed him?



That's not exactly the same. A kunai stab can be bad and perhaps even life threatening if one is stabbed in the right spot, but having a sword run through you is far more fatal.


----------



## AruKahomi (Jun 3, 2015)

Where is Tendo's power when Sasuke needs it


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Didn't Madara stab Sasuke through the heart?


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Sasuke had already owned those fools Addy. *A lack of knowledge and protection of his own daughter is what got him stabbed*.



nagato knew jack shit about konoha. madara knew jack shit about the alliance. even fat mentally challenged juubito didnt know much about the hokages and yet all soloed their counter parts wrecking shit.

baldy saw sasuke's cheap kamui trick for the first time as indicated by his speech, still got the stab using his daughter or not. 

the rennigan!!!!!!!! the demi god!!!!!!!!!! rennigan people gonna be rustled


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

Also people forget You have to attack an Uchiha from their blind spot. Kaguya used the same rear end tactics to capture sasuke and pull him through the portal. if it was targeted at Sarada and Sasuke leaped to protect her. I can see how thats understandable. There is no excuse for Naruto considering his sensory skills. And its hard to say he got rusty. Supposedly he been training with his son with kage bushin and get the experience from it. No way he can be that rusty.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Lord Sasuke got stabbed protecting his daughter.
> 
> Lord Sasuke is so perfect.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> I'm still gonna rustle you Naruto fans this week.
> 
> Naruto is a sensor, and his chakra mode should be durable enough to snap Sasuke's blade in half.
> 
> ...



If that sword is Kusanagi which is always Sasuke's sword of choice then that clearly isn't a normal sword anyway. Just saying.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Yea it's definitely worth it if he's protecting Sarada. Sarada seeing how much daddy loves her.  This is probably what will advance her to a 3 tomoe sharingan. I wish she'd get MS, but that's doubtful.



Poor girl has seen enough trauma to complete her sharingan in the same day she awoke it.



Addy said:


> rennigan sasuke got fucked up and was useless. that's all i wanted
> 
> also, sasuke treating salad like sakura. insults > affection > insults > affection XD



Him risking his life for her cost you shitty dad points though. Eh. You win some. You lose some.


----------



## Indra (Jun 3, 2015)

Naruto? You mean the Naruto who has been protecting Sarada and acting like a father figure to her the past 2-3 chapters?

Even now he still is


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

Sasuke isn't Lord because he is perfect. He is Lord because he looks sooo badass while being imperfect. Flawless attitude w/ no fucks given and still has dope skill.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

spoiler legit? sakura already napped?  sasuke pulling out rinnengan on fodder lol.
wait he got stabbed too.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> nagato knew jack shit about konoha. madara knew jack shit about the alliance. even fat mentally challenged juubito didnt know much about the hokages and yet all soloed their counter parts wrecking shit.
> 
> baldy saw sasuke's cheap kamui trick for the first time as indicated by his speech, still got the stab using his daughter or not.
> 
> the rennigan!!!!!!!! the demi god!!!!!!!!!! rennigan people gonna be rustled



Like I said, a lack of knowledge and protection of his daughter is what got him stabbed, not an inability to deal with the enemy. He already showed he was easily capable of dealing with the enemy when need be. 

You're trying too hard Addy.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> I'm still gonna rustle you Naruto fans this week.
> 
> Naruto is a sensor, and his chakra mode should be durable enough to snap Sasuke's blade in half.
> 
> ...



you can't. 

as they say the bald guy, can't mock baldness.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> whatever, i am too much of   a good mode over rennigan sasuke being shit to let your baiting stuff affect me
> 
> rennigan............. that overrated peace of shit got soloed by an itachi fanboy......... its poetic justice



You're such a small man.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Like I said, a lack of knowledge and protection of his daughter is what got him stabbed, not an inability to deal with the enemy. He already showed he was easily capable of dealing with the enemy when need be.
> 
> You're trying too hard Addy.



Poor Addy.-his tempestousness is intensifying too much.



ch1p said:


> You're such a small man, holy shit.



 He?s showing his true nature since december.He can start praying.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

Naruto getting stabbed makes since. That shroud doesnt make him invincible and he has been hurt through that shroud plenty of times. The only Kyuubi Shroud that shown INCEASED protect even from Kusanagi blades. Is The V2 black Bijuu Transformation which seems only vulnerable to dense chakra attacks. But what does make since is that Naruto did not see it coming.

Also Im happy the Rinnegan aint shit. Its always been that Mangekyo life for me. Hopefully he gets the Red Rinnegan on his forehead and his eyes turn back to EMS. That Power of Rinne can stay in Sasuke back pocket while he lets The True Uchiha Powers shine


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Him risking his life for her cost you shitty dad points though. Eh. You win some. You lose some.



well yeah. as i said, insults > affection > insults > affection.

same chapter tells her to shut up > sacrifices himself for her.

it's why i like SS so much. the fluctuation is awesome  XD


----------



## Bellville (Jun 3, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Poor girl has seen enough trauma to complete her sharingan in the same day she awoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> Him risking his life for her cost you shitty dad points though. Eh. You win some. You lose some.



Not letting his child die is how low the bar is now set for "being a good father"? Damn.

The guy really isn't gonna have to do much at all to 'make up for' the 12 years of absence and horrible greeting he gave to his daughter if the fans make it this easy.


----------



## tkpirate (Jun 3, 2015)

why the fuck would Sasuke need to protect Sarada with his body,when he could have just used his susanoo.

so much fucking PIS


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Like I said, a lack of knowledge and protection of his daughter is what got him stabbed, not an inability to deal with the enemy. He already showed he was easily capable of dealing with the enemy when need be.
> 
> You're trying too hard Addy.



nope. sasuke's rennigan is just the same ST crap he used on madara = useless 


tkpirate said:


> why the fuck would Sasuke need to protect Sarada with his body,when he could have just used his susanoo.
> 
> so much fucking PIS



could be like how itachi protected him against kabuto but itachi had the inferior susano'o according to fans so sasuke should be faster, stronger and better with it if he did use it but..........


----------



## Lovely (Jun 3, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Not letting his child die is how low the bar is now set for "being a good father"? Damn.
> 
> The guy really isn't gonna have to do much at all to 'make up for' the 12 years of absence and horrible greeting he gave to his daughter if the fans make it this easy.



I didn't know sacrificing yourself for someone was "low on the bar." You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> well yeah. as i said, insults > affection > insults > affection.
> 
> same chapter tells her to shut up > sacrifices himself for her.
> 
> it's why i like SS so much. the fluctuation is awesome  XD



Worst damage control seen to date.




Bellville said:


> Not letting his child die is how low the bar is now set for "being a good father"? Damn.
> 
> The guy really isn't gonna have to do much at all to 'make up for' the 12 years of absence and horrible greeting he gave to his daughter if the fans make it this easy.





Poor miserable wretches.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> why the fuck would Sasuke need to protect Sarada with his body,*when he could have just used his susanoo*.
> 
> so much fucking PIS



ahahaha wait that's true 


this fucking week istg


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 3, 2015)

Bellville said:


> The guy really isn't gonna have to do much at all to 'make up for' the 12 years of absence and horrible greeting he gave to his daughter if the fans make it this easy.



If Sasuke was ugly, they wouldn't bother. They'd treat him like Naruto


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

Lovely said:


> I didn't know sacrificing yourself for someone was "low on the bar." You learn something new everyday.



Learn from a pro



This is going to get good


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> nope. sasuke's rennigan is just the same ST crap he used on madara = useless



Still trying too hard. 

Madara up against that ST jutsu = Cut in half. Shin up against that ST jutsu = Burned and face in the dirt

You're making this boring Addy.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> why the fuck would Sasuke need to protect Sarada with his body,when he could have just used his susanoo.
> 
> so much fucking PIS



Right. I guess because he didnt have his Mangekyo activated.....Hold on....Fucking Madara did that shit with no eyes. This is why Sasuke needs bloodlust. Fuck this passing not rushing into shit. Rush in fucks shit up and shrug the rest off.


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> well yeah. as i said, insults > affection > insults > affection.
> 
> same chapter tells her to shut up > sacrifices himself for her.
> 
> it's why i like SS so much. the fluctuation is awesome  XD


tsun tsun tsun dere Sasuke?


----------



## Six (Jun 3, 2015)

New spoiler image shows the man behind all of this.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Learn from a pro
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to get good



Much like the Naruto one, this one needs to be coloured and iconified.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Still trying too hard.
> 
> Madara up against that ST jutsu = Cut in half. Shin up against that ST jutsu = Burned and face in the dirt
> 
> You're making this boring Addy.



Naruto vs that S/t Jutsu= Electrocuted. That technique is goat and people need to stop hating on it.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Madara up against that ST jutsu = Cut in half.


That was just footspeed, and Sasuke had no answer for Madara's Limbo.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Poor girl has seen enough trauma to complete her sharingan in the same day she awoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> Him risking his life for her cost you shitty dad points though. Eh. You win some. You lose some.


Damn you Kishi, damn you. 


Addy said:


> nope. sasuke's rennigan is just the same ST crap he used on madara = useless
> 
> could be like how itachi protected him against kabuto but itachi had the inferior susano'o according to fans so sasuke should be faster, stronger and better with it if he did use it but..........



Considering how it had Madara spinning his gears when he was on the receiving end it really does sound like you're reaching by calling the tech useless.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 3, 2015)

With Sakura gone what will be of Sasuke and Naruto ? ...


----------



## Azula (Jun 3, 2015)

Sasuke lands next to Naruto, so the guy uses this to his advantage by making the sword move?


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Lovely said:


> I didn't know sacrificing yourself for someone was "low on the bar." You learn something new everyday.



the first time sasuke meets salad > doesn't know her until she calls him by name > ignores her questions > doesnt try to reconcile or feel any guilt from that insult > tells her to shut up this chapter ignoring her input while naruto doesn't > only gives a shit when she is about to die.

that is very low 


Tanuki said:


> tsun tsun tsun dere Sasuke?


more like tsun dere tsun dere.

in that order


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh shit. Sasuke has that Hell Realm that can regenerate people and take their souls and ressurect them. Sasuke should probably be alright with Naruto.  Really it would be a shitty cliffhanger if naruto and sasuke not getting healed is the major suspense.


----------



## TRN (Jun 3, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> With Sakura gone what will be of Sasuke and Naruto tho?



Naruto heal himself or Hagoromo comes to save the day and Sasuke has that Hell Realm 

Ashura chakra +Kurama chakra+Indra Chakra=Hagoromo


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> That was just footspeed, and Sasuke had no answer for Madara's Limbo.



Regardless of whether or not it was the technique that cut Madara in half, it had him spinning in circles trying to figure out what the hell Sasuke was doing. It had him on his heels so much that he immediately went to retrieve his other rinnegan. He also ended up with a sword shoved through his chest courtesy of said technique.


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 3, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> With Sakura gone what will be of Sasuke and Naruto ? ...



Kurama can heal Naruto, as for Sasuke I don?t know  maybe Sarada can heal him?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2015)

Naruto should be able to heal himself, sasuke who knows


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> With Sakura gone what will be of Sasuke and Naruto ? ...



Taka maybe?


----------



## Lovely (Jun 3, 2015)

Sarada might be able to heal.


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Oh shit. Sasuke has that Hell Realm that can regenerate people and take their souls and ressurect them. Sasuke should probably be alright with Naruto.  Really it would be a shitty cliffhanger if naruto and sasuke not getting healed is the major suspense.



Sasuke should have used Hell Realm to replace his, and Naruto's arm.

Sasuke, why is Naruto walking around with that fake shit? Give him back his real arm


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Considering how it had Madara spinning his gears when he was on the receiving end it really does sound like you're reaching by calling the tech useless.


your right, it is good.......... sasuke could have replaced himself with salad and get stabbed with knifes. so useful


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

if Sasuke doesn't use Susanoo to try and protect Sarada first before jumping to body block then the jobbing is real


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke was paralyzed.
> 
> The Akatsuki guy was about to finish him off but Sakura saves his ass.



This is getting silly now.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke was paralyzed.
> 
> The Akatsuki guy was about to finish him off but Sakura saves his ass.



In what sense do you mean he was paralyzed? As in unable to move or something else? Where did the knife strike him at?


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke was paralyzed.
> 
> The Akatsuki guy was about to finish him off but Sakura saves his ass.



OH-SHIT!!!!


----------



## Teachan (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Taka maybe?



Touch wood. I don't want these characters anywhere near this manga. They're safe in the off-panel dimension.

EDIT: Sweet jumping Jesus on a pogostick, you people are fast...


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke was paralyzed.
> 
> The Akatsuki guy was about to finish him off but Sakura saves his ass.


Fuck yeah finally Sakura


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke was paralyzed.
> 
> The Akatsuki guy was about to finish him off but Sakura saves his ass.



This is actually pretty nice.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke was paralyzed.
> 
> The Akatsuki guy was about to finish him off but Sakura saves his ass.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

So if Sakura saves Sasuke then how exactly does she end up getting caught in the s/t warp?  This is seriously becoming a joke at this point.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke was paralyzed.
> 
> The Akatsuki guy was about to finish him off but Sakura saves his ass.



wait eye dude was bout finish off sasuke and fucking sakura saved him.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke was paralyzed.
> 
> The Akatsuki guy was about to finish him off but Sakura saves his ass.


my real voice reacting to this


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Sakura saving her hubby. 



The benefits of being a SS fan is that I'm not even rustled by this.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Madara stabbed him with his own sword through his chest. How is it even remotely close to being stabbed from behind with a Kunai?


I thought Sasuke was stabbed with a sword as well didn't realize it was a Kunai guess it won't be as when Madara stabbed him then.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

Sausage one step closer to finish the parallels.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke was paralyzed.
> 
> The Akatsuki guy was about to finish him off but Sakura saves his ass.


Nice. 


Addy said:


> your right, it is good.......... sasuke could have replaced himself with salad and get stabbed with knifes. so useful


Yeah, no, you need to try better than that. 


Corvida said:


> OH-SHIT!!!!



Give me then chips! 

This is getting good.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Fuck yeah finally Sakura



my queen delivers finally 

now, Rai, does she go into the ST or trip in it?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

It is nice that Sakura actually does something decent for a change and isn't just trolled immediately, but that's all out the window as the next minute she gets caught up in the s/t warp.  WTF


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Nice.
> 
> Yeah, no, you need to try better than that.
> 
> ...



this image animated is even better


----------



## SaiST (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke was paralyzed.
> 
> The Akatsuki guy was about to finish him off but Sakura saves his ass.


Laaawwwl~!


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sasuke should have used Hell Realm to replace his, and Naruto's arm.
> 
> Sasuke, why is Naruto walking around with that fake shit? Give him back his real arm



You know I think the reason why they could regenerate is because due to sooo much Rikudou Chakra and Yin and Yang Energies. they probably destroyed the physical and spiritual energies of their arms making it impossible to regenerate. Because for some reason that same energy stopped Edo from Regenerating and can nullify all techniques supposeldy. Which might include Chakra absorption and Regeneration.

Also Remember how Naruto Healed Kakashi eye. I think he imbused physical energy/life force creating a new eye. But needs The Yin Energy to create it and fill the form.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2015)

Well at least Shin knows that stabbing is the proper Uchiha greetings.


----------



## Sora (Jun 3, 2015)

wow Naruto and Sasuke are rusty af


----------



## Phemt (Jun 3, 2015)

What is that nonsense? How was Sasuke paralyzed?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke was paralyzed.
> 
> The Akatsuki guy was about to finish him off but Sakura saves his ass.



this is a gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Sausage one step closer to finish the parallels.



you really have been heavy with the FMA parallels stuff but that is just generic things


----------



## Indra (Jun 3, 2015)

Sakura doing something :


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

foddered by fucking kunais, I have no words


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2015)

They are rusty as hell


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Phemt said:


> What is that nonsense? How was Sasuke paralyzed?



Most likely due the blades that pierce him.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

So Rai what of Naruto? All we know thus far is that he got stabbed. I find it hard to believe Shin would attempt to finish off Sasuke and not Naruto.


----------



## tkpirate (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> could be like how itachi protected him against kabuto but itachi had the inferior susano'o according to fans so sasuke should be faster, stronger and better with it if he did use it but..........



itachi had an edo body,so he wouldn't care.but Sasuke not using Susanoo dosen't make any sense.
this fucking chapter


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

Phemt said:


> What is that nonsense? How was Sasuke paralyzed?



Probably the Kunai Probably. If he jumped to safe Sarada and got stabbed. Then was paralyzed. Only thing I can think of is those Kunais are haxed with some type of property. I wonder if its because of the Mangekyo ability. Perhaps sword is effected by it too. I wonder.....


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke was paralyzed.
> 
> The Akatsuki guy was about to finish him off but Sakura saves his ass.



GO AWF, QUEEN!!!


----------



## Rosi (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke was paralyzed.
> 
> The Akatsuki guy was about to finish him off but Sakura saves his ass.



Holy Shit 


i luv this


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> It is nice that Sakura actually does something decent for a change and isn't just trolled immediately, but that's all out the window as the next minute she gets caught up in the s/t warp.  WTF



Meh saved her husband. This chapter is really good.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> you really have been heavy with the FMA parallels stuff but that is just generic things



naaah i just want sasuke getting a flashback for his family love.

i dig that type of shit


fma is awesome


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> She was near to baldy and Shin
> 
> Juubimon uses S/T



so by accident? 

man, kishi isn't giving her a break


----------



## Azula (Jun 3, 2015)

> have your own sword used against your team
> get paralyzed 
> get saved by fucking sakura in combat


----------



## Sora (Jun 3, 2015)

deep down I knew naruto and Sasuke had to be nerfed

if they stomped Shin and Shin jr it would be anti climatic

so much PIS 
Kishi screwed up by making them so overpowered


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> naaah i just want sasuke getting a* flashback for his family love.*
> 
> i dig that type of shit



kind of waiting on that to be honest 



> fma is awesome



why the catproning then?


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

Naruto and Sasuke. Survives INdra arrow and Worlds Natural energy collective explosion and manages to fight for another 24 hours. Gets stabbed by Sword and KUnai and get Owned.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

I have never seen this much PIS in my life before.


----------



## N120 (Jun 3, 2015)

So Sakura ran, saw the guy about to hit sasuke and just speared that guy into another dimension.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> > have your own sword used against your team
> > get paralyzed
> > *get saved by fucking sakura in combat*



You act as if that's a first. Sakura saved both of them in chapter 699 from bleeding out and dying.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> I have never seen this much PIS in my life before.



it's kaguya level of PIS but my god i love it 

shin uchiha getting dat mad respect


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 3, 2015)

So Sakura is not the damsel in this chapter.
well I'd say......Its something


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> I have never seen this much PIS in my life before.



Isn't that the truth.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> You act as if that's a first. Sakura saved both of them in chapter 699 from bleeding out and dying.



She also saved him in 685 

it was desert or some shit like that


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

N120 said:


> So Sakura ran, saw the guy about to hit sasuke and just speared that guy into another dimension.



That dimension busting husband saving punch.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 3, 2015)

Rai why are you giving snippets instead of the whole thing?

Tell the whole story already.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 3, 2015)

So wait, Baldy mortally wounds Naruto and Sasuke but retreats cuz he got hit by Sakura?


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> So Sakura is not the damsel in this chapter.
> well I'd say......Its something



hero saving sasuke > gets indirectly kidnapped.

i dont even know what crack kishi was smoking because shin and sakura sound like idiots if neither noticed this XD


----------



## Bellville (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> the first time sasuke meets salad > doesn't know her until she calls him by name > ignores her questions > doesnt try to reconcile or feel any guilt from that insult > tells her to shut up this chapter ignoring her input while naruto doesn't > only gives a shit when she is about to die.
> 
> that is very low more like tsun dere tsun dere.
> 
> in that order


Basically this. 

He doesn't even have the excuse of being a 12 year old brat trying to cover up his ~feelings~ anymore like he did when he saved Naruto in the wave arc. When it comes to being a "good father"... Not allowing an innocent child to be hurt *is* setting the bar low when matched up with how he acts outside of such an extreme scenario. Didn't realize this was hard to grasp.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

the only potential PiS moment so far is Sasuke using his own body instead of Susanoo


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> I have never seen this much PIS in my life before.



No wait I take this back. All Justice League was nerfed for fucking Deathstroke one time.

It's close to that but still not worse.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> so by accident?
> 
> man, kishi isn't giving her a break



It's a true feat that you manage to type that much with so many bitter tears in your eyes.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

remember naruto was winging protecting the kids since the start while sasuke leads with no baggage, I'd blame him for this failure but since narutos the boss and he let this happen, it's naruto fault. Sasuke flopped hard as well leading against kaguya.

The kids should fuck off so naruto can run loose. this is krusty as hell.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> She also saved him in 685
> 
> it was desert or some shit like that



"Some shit" like that, yes.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> So wait, Baldy mortally wounds Naruto and Sasuke but retreats cuz he got hit by Sakura?



Well he did only manage to wound Naruto and Sasuke by sheer luck and PIS (yes most notably PIS), so I guess he didn't want any of Sakura.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> That dimension busting husband saving punch.



Still Sakura being the one to put some effort instead of Sasuke 

Shit better turns around quick now that she's kidnapped.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

Well maybe if Naruto used a clone and gave Sasuke a hand......


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

Man,  I was almost destroyed from the inside when I learned what happened to my boy Narudo, but knowing 
Sasuke getting stabbed as well, and Sakura saving his ass again, everything seems good. lol

also, they got defeated by Kunais? Minato solos?


----------



## Azula (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> You act as if that's a first. Sakura saved both of them in chapter 699 from bleeding out and dying.



I know she did her usual menial jobs of medic and chakra battery, but I said saved in combat.

Calm your jimmies. 

Maybe next time we should include sakura in sasuke versus threads just as precaution.


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Sasuke saves Sarada. 
Sakura saves Sasuke. 


My Uchiha family feels


Altair21 said:


> You act as if that's a first. Sakura saved both of them in chapter 699 from bleeding out and dying.



This.
Sakura saving someone isn't new.

In any case. Naruto is still the one who got shat on this chapter. Sasuke was protecting his daughter. What's Nardo's excuse?


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Still Sakura being the one to put some effort instead of Sasuke
> *
> Shit better turns around quick now that she's kidnapped*.



the way Rai puts it, she was accidentally kidnapped. 

it is here where kishi can turn this into a romantic comedy movie where sakura falls in love with baldy after kidnapping the wrong person XD


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Well maybe if Naruto used a clone and gave Sasuke a hand......



don't even try to flip it, sasuke wanted to lead, naruto allowed, it flopped, end of story.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> I know she did her usual menial jobs of medic and chakra battery, but I said saved in combat.
> 
> Calm your jimmies.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2015)

Sasuke got saved by Sakura the most useless character in combat.


----------



## NatsumiKaah (Jun 3, 2015)

Come and shine, queen.  <3  I think is pretty good action if Sakura really saves her husbando. And if she ended up kidnapped because of it, it will be great plot too. Better than she's just kidnapped by some stupid reason, she's saving her family!  It's amazing!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> So wait, Baldy mortally wounds Naruto and Sasuke but retreats cuz he got hit by Sakura?


Yup. 


Arya Stark said:


> Still Sakura being the one to put some effort instead of Sasuke
> 
> Shit better turns around quick now that she's kidnapped.



Well she got accidently kipnapped. Juubimon turned on too quick.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> don't even try to flip it, sasuke wanted to lead, naruto allowed, it flopped, end of story.



The akward Moment when people take it seriously and don't catch the Pun .


----------



## Phemt (Jun 3, 2015)

It was Naruto's job to safeguard the kids, so if Sasuke gets stabbed to protect Sarada, then that means Naruto was already down if he couldn't do so himself.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 3, 2015)

Sarada saved by her Papa, Sasuke saved by his wife. Nice.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> I know she did her usual menial jobs of medic and chakra battery, but I said saved in combat.
> 
> Calm your jimmies.



My jimmies remain calm. 

Does it matter whether one is saved in combat or through healing? They're still saved.  You're trying to find a difference when there is none.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

Kishi be like


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke was paralyzed.
> 
> The Akatsuki guy was about to finish him off but Sakura saves his ass.



My sweet family reunion.

So Sakura got her moment to shine while the wonder twins got shit on? Miracles do happen.



Bellville said:


> Not letting his child die is how low the bar is now set for "being a good father"? Damn.



Right, because saving your child's life at the expense of your own isn't one of, if not the best possible thing a parent can do for their child or anything.



> The guy really isn't gonna have to do much at all to 'make up for' the 12 years of absence and horrible greeting he gave to his daughter if the fans make it this easy.



I don't see why anyone would to make up for ensuring the future of the world and his child along with it, but that's just me. It'll come in due time anyway


----------



## Phemt (Jun 3, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> don't even try to flip it, sasuke wanted to lead, naruto allowed, it flopped, end of story.



Guess what genius, Naruto allowed them to follow him. Naruto's only job was to protect them. He failed.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> The akward Moment when people take it seriously and don't catch the Pun .



damn, KL been getting to me, I missed obvious joke


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> hero saving sasuke > gets indirectly kidnapped.
> 
> i dont even know what crack kishi was smoking because shin and sakura sound like idiots if neither noticed this XD


She'd straight up solo those cunts herself back in their base.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

what the fuck, 700 lurkers in the thread?


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> remember naruto was winging protecting the kids since the start while sasuke leads with no baggage, I'd blame him for this failure but since narutos the boss and he let this happen, it's naruto fault. Sasuke flopped hard as well leading against kaguya.
> 
> The kids should fuck off so naruto can run loose. this is krusty as hell.


it's like the kage arc again 

how i missed thee


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

_692 (71 members and 621 guests)_

*grabs popcorn*

not being on any side feels good.


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 3, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Sasuke got saved by Sakura the most useless character in combat.



Don't you remember that one time man. That time when Sakura came in after the fighting was over and healed someone. That's not embarrassing at all.

Causing the whole situation by being tricked isn't embarrassing either. Don't be mean.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

Real talk though. Naruto should have left the Kids at home. If they tripping up because they are trying to protect the Kids. Then this shows that kids are the death of great shinobi. 

I am convinced that the downfall of ALL great shinobi is probably kids.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2015)

Ahh, the  telegrams Anti-Sasuke club is already here? I knew something was missing.

Just get Camorra, B.o.t.i,  Kickflip Uzumaki and the rest over here and we're gonna have a party.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Still wondering exactly how Shin's technique works. Are the knives that stabbed Sasuke the ones appearing behind him and Naruto in this scan?



If so then the amount of PIS there is unbearable.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 3, 2015)

Naruto allowed Sarada to see her dad for the first time in many years and has done his best to boost her morale during this trip.

Now he's the one that failed?





Narutossss said:


> what the fuck, 700 lurkers in the thread?



Fixed.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

Does Baldy have an objective, or at least something resembling a plan, at all? 

> Says Sasuke is a disgrace
> Asks him to join him first time he meets him.

> Wants to kidnap Sarada 'cause reasons.
> Tries to kill her, prompting Sasuke to save her.

> Isn't too bothered fighting two demi-gods, even manages to wound them in the process
> Gets the fuck out when Sakura arrives. Why was he fighting Naruto and Sasuke in the first place?



I mean, this guy seems to be doing whatever Kishi wants him to do just to keep things interesting and to fuel the Uchiha drama.


----------



## N120 (Jun 3, 2015)

Chouchous chilling though.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

Naruto went all Bijuu and still got stabbed

Sasuke is supposed to have a fucking Susanoo but got kunai'd.


----------



## NatsumiKaah (Jun 3, 2015)

I can't even think how some people still think that Sakura is useless.  Geez, you're blind people. srsly.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Guess what genius, Naruto allowed them to follow him. Naruto's only job was to protect them. He failed.



and that's all because of Sasuke and his stupid sword that everyone can take it easily from him.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Baldy's ability isn't so bad.

Can control any stuff touched by blood and those knifes can paralyze. Might also use s/t as he got the same eye as the Mini Juubi.

Lacks nukes but is rather a skillful type like Minato.

More brains less mechas.

And we got around 900 guests and 100 members half an hour ago.

The hunger...the thirst^^


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Does Baldy have an objective at all?
> 
> > Says Sasuke is a disgrace
> > Asks him to join him first time he meets him.
> ...



The villain is just being used for Uchiha family moments. 


Don't know whether to be upset by this , or pleased.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

How Sasuke Must Feel.....


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

> Naruto doesn't understand what's happening that well



New Era, same shit: the gaiden.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Mama Sakura was angry.
> 
> That punch looks hard as fuck







As if anyone hadnt seen her hulksmash face last week.

This shit is hilarious.People were not joking with the mama bear thing


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Does Baldy have an objective, or at least something resembling a plan, at all?
> 
> > Says Sasuke is a disgrace
> > Asks him to join him first time he meets him.
> ...



Everything makes sense now.


----------



## N120 (Jun 3, 2015)

You can't blame Sarada for this, can you?


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> She'd straight up solo those cunts herself back in their base.



sakura soloed kaguya.

now, she solos the guy who soloed naruto and sasuke.

............ i want to continue but i think it will bite me next week if she gets the shaft again


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Naruto went all Bijuu and still got stabbed
> 
> Sasuke is supposed to have a fucking Susanoo but got kunai'd.



eh

Sasuke with Kusanagi stabbed Madara even in his strongest form several times, so there are feats of it easily overcoming durability of the cloak's caliber, plus both of them were inside the cloak, so yeah it can make sense

Sasuke not using Susanoo on the other hand is just


----------



## Azula (Jun 3, 2015)

> Does it matter whether one is saved in combat or through healing? They're still saved.  You're trying to find a difference when there is none.



Yes it does because they are supposed to be the best fighters.

He is not a healer so its okay that karin or kabuto comes to heal him, I can let that slide.

Maybe now people can stop with who looked more badass in fight, who "soloed" quicker, who is powerful from fucking spoilers.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

If we go by 10 chapters max, we should get to wrapping up part quick right?

The finale will probably have Uchiha reunion in tears so the next few chapters should be about Sasuke and Sarada bonding over Sakura.

But where does Naruto fit in, that's the question.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> sakura soloed kaguya.
> 
> now, she solos the guy who soloed naruto and sasuke.
> 
> ............ i want to continue but i think it will bite me next week if she gets the shaft again


Already happened she got sucked into the Kamui dimension she had a moment to shine and is back to the damsel in distress immediately afterwards.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Right, because saving your child's life at the expense of your own isn't one of, if not the best possible thing a parent can do for their child or anything.



Come on... 

Sasuke acting on impulse against Sarada because he's been attacked by little kids with uchiwas on their backs and Sharingans, is so bad.

Sasuke telling Sarada that confidential information that should stay between the gokages and team 7 is none of her business, when it isn't, or about his criminal past, which it isn't either, is so bad.

Sasuke telling Sarada to shut up so he can concentrate on the threat in front of them, who is a big threat considering they almost all die if it wasn't for Sakura's timely arrival, is so bad. Even though Sarada doesn't even give a darn and continues talking about it with Naruto, so, so bad.

Then he gets angry that Naruto supposedly brought Sarada outside of the village, protects Sarada over and over again, to the point of shielding her with his own body and almost ending up dead, is so bad.

Baw.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'd blame the amount of PIS taking place in this chapter more than anything else, but Naruto and Sasuke both deserve blame. Naruto should never have allowed two children to accompany him knowing there was someone after them. Sasuke needs to get rid of that damn sword as it always causes trouble. 

The only one who doesn't get any blame is Sakura, which is an achievement in and of itself.  Though clearly it won't last long considering she gets sucked into the s/t warp.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jun 3, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Real talk though. Naruto should have left the Kids at home. If they tripping up because they are trying to protect the Kids. Then this shows that kids are the death of great shinobi.
> 
> I am convinced that the downfall of ALL great shinobi is probably kids.



Honestly, they would have followed anyway, so it's probably better he brought them along where he could see them. Also, I suppose that it was safer than sending them back alone.

These are children, but they are also a week from being baby ninjas themselves. I guess you can't shelter them too much.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 3, 2015)

Rai would you tell us how it all goes down already after those 7 pages?

Chronologically.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

N120 said:


> You can't blame Sarada for this, can you?



yes, people will compare fully healthy rennigan sasuke to a dying kushina who just gave birth.

za damage control will be sweet


----------



## Bellville (Jun 3, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Right, because saving your child's life at the expense of your own isn't one of, if not the best possible thing a parent can do for their child or anything.


Meanwhile we've yet to see him show the kid an ounce of kindness and respect. I'm not saying protecting her is a bad thing, just that it should not by any means absolve him of being an asshat of a father. 

I'd put more stock in him treating her better in 'regular' settings, which we've yet to see but I assume will happen. For Salad's sake I hope she gets some kind treatment from him very soon because so far everything sucks for her.


> I don't see why anyone would to make up for ensuring the future of the world and his child along with it, but that's just me. It'll come in due time anyway


Doesn't change that Salad went through years of feeling sad and lonely over his unexplained absence only to be treated with coldness upon meeting him, hurting her further. Just because he's acting for the greater good doesn't mean he hasn't hurt people along the way.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> Yes it does because they are supposed to be the best fighters.
> 
> He is not a healer so its okay that karin or kabuto comes to heal him, I can let that slide.
> 
> Maybe now people can stop with who looked more badass in fight, who "soloed" quicker, who is powerful from fucking spoilers.



It does not matter.  Being saved is being saved regardless of if its by medical means or by someone coming to chase someone off. Sasuke couldn't very well chase off the enemy himself considering he'd been paralyzed according to Rai. I'm guessing neither could Naruto.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Already happened she got sucked into the Kamui dimension she had a moment to shine and is back to the damsel in distress immediately afterwards.



the worse part is that it was by  accident. 

"oh clumsy me" XD


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Mama Sakura was angry.
> 
> That punch looks hard as fuck





the impac*T* is real

repent, sestras


----------



## N120 (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> yes, people will compare fully healthy rennigan sasuke to a dying kushina who just gave birth.
> 
> za damage control will be sweet





They won't stoop that low. Even for them it's not....well, maybe:


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

If naruto was fighting, team 7 wouldn't be getting hit by friendly fire, that's for sure. did the hit actually hurt naruto?


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Come on...
> 
> Sasuke acting on impulse against Sarada because he's been attacked by little kids with uchiwas on their backs and Sharingans, is so bad.
> 
> ...



It'll only get more hilarious in the following chapters. :ho


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> If naruto was fighting, team 7 wouldn't be getting hit by friendly fire, that's for sure. *did the hit actually hurt naruto*?



Apparently, otherwise he would've reacted to any of the events happening afterwards.


----------



## N120 (Jun 3, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> If naruto was fighting, team 7 wouldn't be getting hit by friendly fire, that's for sure. did the hit actually hurt naruto?



Sasuke was probably going to hit Sarada with his sword, but Naruto intervened.

It's Saradas iruka moment.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2015)

Baldy is the powerful entity which Kaguya needed an army to fight against.



The ultimate villain...


----------



## Phemt (Jun 3, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> If naruto was fighting, team 7 wouldn't be getting hit by friendly fire, that's for sure. did the hit actually hurt naruto?



If Sasuke had to jump in to protect Sarada which was supposed to be Naruto's job, what do you think?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> If naruto was fighting, team 7 wouldn't be getting hit by friendly fire, that's for sure. did the hit actually hurt naruto?



He has a sword in his abdomen. The hell do you think?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> I'd blame the amount of PIS taking place in this chapter more than anything else, but Naruto and Sasuke both deserve blame. Naruto should never have allowed two children to accompany him knowing there was someone after them. Sasuke needs to get rid of that damn sword as it always causes trouble.
> 
> The only one who doesn't get any blame is Sakura, which is an achievement in and of itself.  Though clearly it won't last long considering she gets sucked into the s/t warp.



+ Naruto allowed children because he understood what Sarada was going through. It was a chance in a life time and he got probably too cocky about his abilities & Sasuke's presence in case something went wrong. Even we were like "eh safest place on Earth must be being around Sasuke & Naruto "

+ Sasuke should have used Susanoo


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> If naruto was fighting, team 7 wouldn't be getting hit by friendly fire, that's for sure. did the hit actually hurt naruto?


 
still, damage control starts now 

shin uchiha  is by far my fav in this series even though he will get buttfucked soon but he will be remembered fondly


----------



## N120 (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> still, damage control starts now
> 
> shin uchiha  is by far my fav in this series even though he will get buttfucked soon but he will be remembered fondly



He will be smiling.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> + Naruto allowed children because he understood what Sarada was going through. It was a chance in a life time and he got probably too cocky about his abilities & Sasuke's presence in case something went wrong. Even we were like "eh safest place on Earth must be being around Sasuke & Naruto "
> 
> + Sasuke should have used Susanoo



1. He still shouldn't have allowed two children to accompany him knowing there was somebody after them. He stopped thinking like a Hokage at that moment and started thinking like a father. Admirable, but naive at the same time.
2. Agreed, but PIS is a common thing in Naruto and it rears its ugly head here again.


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Honestly,  fuck Susano'o. 

I'm glad Sasuke didn't use it. Why the hell didn't he use Shinra Tensei, or Amenotejikara though?


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 3, 2015)

Phemt said:


> If Sasuke had to jump in to protect Sarada which was supposed to be Naruto's job, what do you think?


No matter what he do, no matter his intentions, Naruto will allways be blamed, allways
He may as well not even try at this point


----------



## sasuke love 12 (Jun 3, 2015)

Rai are we going to see some sasuke and sakura interaction ?


----------



## NatsumiKaah (Jun 3, 2015)

Just want a good fight between all of them. Where's the chapter, oh lord!


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

N120 said:


> They won't stoop that low. Even for them it's not....well, maybe:



they are already saying "its ok cause he was protecting his daughter". it's the same as comparing it to kushina XD


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 3, 2015)

Laughing at people who actually think these "stab wounds" are significant. Every villain needs hype. Chill out people. Naruto soloed the juubi, this is nothing.

Edit: but it wouldn't be any fun if people didn't overreach


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Honestly,  fuck Susano'o.
> 
> I'm glad Sasuke didn't use it. Why the hell didn't he use Shinra Tensei, or Amenotejikara though?



PIS. There's clearly loads of it in this chapter.


----------



## Indra (Jun 3, 2015)

Sarada was the one getting attacked in the first place, Shin attacked HER they were after HER.

Sending any of those two back would of resulted in her getting into the same situation, but with more casualties.  Plus, she wanted to see her father.

These shit posts by the same people though


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> No matter what he do, no matter his intentions, Naruto will allways be blamed, allways
> He may as well not even try at this point



They are helpless. They were even blaming him for Sakura's financial problems, Sasuke leaving, and so on.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> 1.* He still shouldn't have allowed two children to accompany him knowing there was somebody after them. He stopped thinking like a Hokage at that moment and started thinking like a father. Admirable, but naive at the same time.*
> 2. Agreed, but PIS is a common thing in Naruto and it rears its ugly head here again.



Didn't Kishi give a reason for this though? 

Something about Naruto not feeling secure about sending a Kage Bunshin with them back to Konoha?


----------



## NW (Jun 3, 2015)

Shisui's a fucking scumbag


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Mama Sakura was angry.
> 
> That punch looks hard as fuck



Baby is in harms way and her husband who she hasn't seen in a very long time was about to to kick it. Damn straight she's in Uchiha waifu mama bear rage mode. Sasuke get to it.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> they are already saying "its ok cause he was protecting his daughter". it's the same as comparing it to kushina XD



Poor, poor Addy.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> The only one who doesn't get any blame is Sakura, which is an achievement in and of itself.  Though clearly it won't last long considering she gets sucked into the s/t warp.



How is it Sakura's fault that jubimon pissed its panties when it saw Sakura and hit the panic button?


----------



## NatsumiKaah (Jun 3, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Laughing at people who actually think these "stab wounds" are significant. Every villain needs hype. Chill out people. Naruto soloed the juubi, this is nothing.
> 
> Edit: but it wouldn't be any fun if people didn't overreach




THIS.


----------



## Azula (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> They are helpless. They were even blaming him for Sakura's financial problems, Sasuke leaving, and so on.



Clearly sasuke is not man enough and sakura is not adult enough to care of one kid.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Honestly,  fuck Susano'o.
> 
> I'm glad Sasuke didn't use it. Why the hell didn't he use Shinra Tensei, or *Amenotejikara* though?



He did when he switched with Shin (Remember our little debate? )
and his jutsu needs a cool-down.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> 1. He still shouldn't have allowed two children to accompany him knowing there was somebody after them. He stopped thinking like a Hokage at that moment and started thinking like a father. Admirable, but naive at the same time.
> 2. Agreed, but PIS is a common thing in Naruto and it rears its ugly head here again.



Yeah and you blame Naruto for acting like a decent human being? Honestly if it weren't for PIS in this chapter, Naruto has no faults here. He did what he should as uncle.



Zef said:


> Honestly,  fuck Susano'o.
> 
> I'm glad Sasuke didn't use it. Why the hell didn't he use Shinra Tensei, or Amenotejikara though?



> implying rinnegan


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Fusion said:


> Shisui's a fucking scumbag



you got a problem with my homie?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Didn't Kishi give a reason for this though?
> 
> Something about Naruto not feeling secure about sending a Kage Bunshin with them back to Konoha?



So he's comfortable leaving a kage bunshin to guard and defend the village but not to escort two little girls back to the village? 

Even then he could've taken them back himself. It certainly wouldn't have taken him that long. Bringing two children on a mission where you know two shinobi with the MS are after her isn't exactly smart.



Arya Stark said:


> Yeah and you blame Naruto for acting like a decent human being? Honestly if it weren't for PIS in this chapter, Naruto has no faults here. He did what he should as uncle.



No I don't. I've already said what he did was admirable but naive. His actions deserve blame though regardless.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Mama Sakura was angry.
> 
> That punch looks hard as fuck



do some sharingans on his head get  busted or does he wake up like normal and uses kamui?


----------



## Harbour (Jun 3, 2015)

Danzo level Dude (seriosly, Kotoamatsukami ~ Bloodmanipulation MS, other shit is irrelevant) raped two demigods, which were obviously downgraded to two arrogant degenerates.Okay even if i exaggerates, but the Baldy still is nowhere near the Obito, or Madara, or save god Kaguya level. 

Who even tried to tell me about the plot quality? Look, this chapter is the "foundation" of it's greatness.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

Sasuke probably didn't even think, much like in the example from wave arc. He saw Sarada was going to get hit, panicked and jumped in to protect her.

If Naruto could easily be dumped by Shin here (and Sasuke), Sarada wouldn't have been safer in the Leaf either. Unless they have super wards around the Leaf, but Itachi (through knowing secrets) / Pain (brute force) both bypassed them. So yes, it's Naruto's fault for bringing the kids there so they are constricted by having to protect them, but it wouldn't matter either way. He's at fault but he's also not at fault.

Similarly with Sasuke. He could have done this or done that, but he saw his daughter being targeted and all logic reasoning disappeared. All he could do was move in front of her to protect her. So it's his fault he ends up getting stabbed and paraluzed, but its not also his fault, because it's normal for a father to panic when their child is in trouble.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> No matter what he do, no matter his intentions, Naruto will allways be blamed, allways
> He may as well not even try at this point


they'd rather suck sasuke dick then blame him for his fuck ups.


afrosheen6565 said:


> Laughing at people who actually think these "stab wounds" are significant. Every villain needs hype. Chill out people. Naruto soloed the juubi, this is nothing.
> 
> Edit: but it wouldn't be any fun if people didn't overreach



true doe, the _attempts_ at trolling these past month as been pretty hilarious.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> So he's comfortable leaving a kage bunshin to guard and defend the village but not to escort two little girls back to the village?
> 
> Even then he could've taken them back himself. It certainly wouldn't have taken him that long. Bringing two children on a mission where you know two shinobi with the MS are after her isn't exactly smart.



'Cause one Kage bunshin is the only thing defending Konoha right? 

Oh wait...

there's a whole army of shinobi there, not to mention barriers surrounding the village.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2015)

Fusion said:


> Shisui's a fucking scumbag


Itachi's death has that affect on people. 

Itachi's still trolling even though he's been dead for decades.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


>






RAWWWWWRRRRR


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

Shin easily teleported to where Sarada is and "defeated" both Sasuke and Naruto

and people are saying that Sarada would have been safer with clones or in the village?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> 'Cause one Kage bunshin is the only thing defending Konoha right?
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> there's a whole army there.



And he can't make hundreds of kage bunshin to escort two little girls back to the village? 

And like I said, he could've easily taken them back himself. You don't take two children with you on a mission when you know there's someone after them.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

> - *Kurama's Avatar is turned OFF *and the knifes or whatever that Naruto blocked in the last cahpter are going toward Sarada.


the amount of PIS XD


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> - Naruto gets stabbed with Sasuke's sword. *It's probably has to do with that marking on baldy's palm*
> 
> - Kurama's Avatar is turned OFF and the knifes or whatever that Naruto blocked in the last cahpter are going toward Sarada.
> 
> - Sasuke protects Sarada with his own body and baldy blablabla.



Probably the "weakness" of his ability. He needs to place a seal or something along those lines on the object he wants to use his telekinesis on.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> And he can't make hundreds of kage bunshin to escort two little girls back to the village?
> 
> And like I said, he could've easily taken them back himself. You don't take two children with you on a mission when you know there's someone after them.



You do when the enemy has Kamui.


----------



## N120 (Jun 3, 2015)

Naruto said he'd give sasuke an opening, maybe this was planned out.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

Sasuke opens Susanoo as a hobby. He got no "going blind" excuses either. A PIS is a PIS.




Altair21 said:


> So he's comfortable leaving a kage bunshin to guard and defend the village but not to escort two little girls back to the village?
> 
> Even then he could've taken them back himself. It certainly wouldn't have taken him that long. Bringing two children on a mission where you know two shinobi with the MS are after her isn't exactly smart.
> 
> No I don't. I've already said what he did was admirable but naive. His actions deserve blame though regardless.



epitome of "damned if he does, damned if he doesn't" right here.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Probably the "weakness" of his ability. He needs to place a seal or something along those lines on the object he wants to use his telekinesis on.



that's really hax if you think of it.

he can go to the moon. mark it and bring it down.......... no 1000s of hyuuga eyes needed


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Why is the Kurama avatar turned off?  How much PIS can you have in a single chapter?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

i'm hollering

holy shit naruto got wally west deal out of PIS.


----------



## vered (Jun 3, 2015)

So basically he is a blood manipulator:sealing manipulator?
a lot of PIS so it seems Sasuke not using susanoo to protect himself and sarada and Naruto.....
Kurama mode suddenly turned off a lot of PIS.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 3, 2015)

_"Sasuke protects Sarada with his own body" _

#ssfamilyforever


----------



## Phemt (Jun 3, 2015)

He got stabbed through the abdomen and you're asking yourselves why Kurama turned off? lol.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> the amount of PIS XD



The author believes it's necessary to make Baldy compete with Naruto and Sasuke in order to make him a threat.

It's okay Kishi, that was never within our expectations anyway. 

Nobody below Kaguya's level should be able to beat these two, so it's pointless to try too hard with Mr. Anonymous here.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Please tell me Naruto didn't turn the avatar off willingly and it only subsided due to him being stabbed? Because if he turned it off willingly...


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

sakura, naruto, sasuke.

all are stupid but at least sakura was stupid by accident if falling into kamui is an accident XD


----------



## N120 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sakuras getting nerfed too, the guy survives her punch


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

Luiz said:


> The author believes it's necessary to make Baldy compete with Naruto and Sasuke in order to make him a threat.
> 
> It's okay Kishi, that was never within our expectations anyway.
> 
> Nobody below Kaguya's level should be able to beat these two, so it's pointless to try too hard with Mr. Anonymous here.



DMS Kakashi was a threat to Kaguya


----------



## Phemt (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Please tell me Naruto didn't turn the avatar off willingly and *it only subsided due to him being stabbed?* Because if he turned it off willingly...



Isn't that obvious.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> _"Sasuke protects Sarada with his own body" _
> 
> #ssfamilyforever



Twelve years, bruv.

No amount of nice is gonna erase that.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't get the casting of blame on either Naruto or Sasuke for this situation. It was Shikamaru in all his genius that let these kids follow Naruto despite knowing the situation, despite Naruto saying he had a bad feeling, and despite Naruto quite obviously not wanting them to tag along.

Edit: Oh the shroud was turned off from him getting stabbed? 

Either way though what happened to all that insane durability Naruto had.


ℜai said:


> Mama Sakura was angry.
> 
> That punch looks hard as fuck






Altair21 said:


> I'd blame the amount of PIS taking place in this chapter more than anything else, but Naruto and Sasuke both deserve blame. Naruto should never have allowed two children to accompany him knowing there was someone after them. Sasuke needs to get rid of that damn sword as it always causes trouble.
> 
> The only one who doesn't get any blame is Sakura, which is an achievement in and of itself.  Though clearly it won't last long considering she gets sucked into the s/t warp.



You can't blame a ninja for carrying around a weapon, and Naruto didn't want to take them along either, so it's not fair to blame him. Shikamaru should have just had enough common sense to not let Academy kids run out of the village.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Isn't that obvious.



You'd think so, but nothing surprises me with this series at this point.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

sarada "my daddy is amazing!!!"
naruto "you havent seen everything yet!!!"

you have no clue how true those words are naruto, no clue


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

And now Shin survives a direct punch from an extremely angry Sakura? PIS is literally on every page this chapter.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke protects Sarada with his own body.





ℜai said:


> It's not by a kunai.
> 
> It's those knifes  or whatever he used in last chapter.





ℜai said:


> Sasuke was paralyzed.
> 
> The Akatsuki guy was about to finish him off but Sakura saves his ass.





ℜai said:


> She was near to baldy and Shin
> 
> Juubimon uses S/T





ℜai said:


> Mama Sakura was angry.
> 
> That punch looks hard as fuck





ℜai said:


> - Naruto gets stabbed with Sasuke's sword. It's probably has to do with that marking on baldy's palm
> 
> - Kurama's Avatar is turned OFF and the knifes or whatever that Naruto blocked in the last cahpter are going toward Sarada.
> 
> ...



I'm feeling bittersweet Schadenfreude.


----------



## vered (Jun 3, 2015)

What happened is obvious Sasuke sword is mind controlled to surprise stb Naruto which in turn turns off kurama's mode which in turn expose sarada to danger which forces Sasuke to switch places with her.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 3, 2015)

PIS up the ass.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

Kishi should just find a way to get rid of those haxx powers then, this is outright bullshit. 

Also I hope blood manipulation leads to Janshin or someth- oh who am i kidding.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> And now Shin survives a direct punch from an extremely angry Sakura? PIS is literally on every page this chapter.



Maybe Baldy and Onion are just THAT powerful.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

hopefully sasukes ass is done. at this rate susanno might accidently trip on Naruto.


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> And now Shin survives a direct punch from an extremely angry Sakura? PIS is literally on every page this chapter.


But did he really survived the punch, or he dodged at the last minute?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> He should just find a way to get rid of those haxx powers then, this is outright bullshit.
> 
> Also I hope blood manipulation leads to Janshin or someth- oh who am i kidding.



but hax is the only way someone can compete with Naruto and Sasuke

that or somehow being on the level of Juubi jins ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Please tell me Naruto didn't turn the avatar off willingly and it only subsided due to him being stabbed? Because if he turned it off willingly...


I know I've been laughing at Naruto throughout this thread, but I hope that isn't the case either.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> But did he really survived the punch, or he dodged at the last minute?



Rai makes it seem like the punch connects.


----------



## vered (Jun 3, 2015)

sakura gets kidnapped again.
some things never change.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

N120 said:


> Naruto said he'd give sasuke an opening, maybe this was planned out.



I don't think that was the plan. Also, why the fuck did he turn it off? :sanji


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

One things for sure the kids need to go asap, please.


----------



## Christian Grey (Jun 3, 2015)

Baldy confirmed to be a new generic villain ? No shisui 

Edit : she punches him and got caught in a attack ?


----------



## NW (Jun 3, 2015)

Geez, he really pulled a full Madara. Fucks over Nardo and Sauce and attempts to kill a little girl (well Madara succeeded at that but whatever).



Christian Grey said:


> 900 guests ??? What the fuck
> 
> Anyway, Baldy confirmed to be a new generic villain ? No shisui


There's something odd with the shared name thing and the 7 shins. And the characters seem confused by it, so my bet is still on Shisui


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 3, 2015)

I wonder if the sword was aimed to one of Naruto's tenketsus to turn off Bijuu Mode, just like Kaguya used her hair to close Sasuke's from using Susano'o when they fought her in her first dimension.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> And now Shin survives a direct punch from an extremely angry Sakura? PIS is literally on every page this chapter.



PIS has only affected Sasuke really. He's the only one who hasn't made use of anything at his disposal.

Sakura used her brute force. Naruto went into BM multiple times. Sasuke used Amenotejikara just once.

??????????


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

vered said:


> sakura gets kidnapped again.
> some things never change.



please vered. be more accurate 

she accidentally falls into kamui like an idiot 

dont know how that works but it happened XD


----------



## vered (Jun 3, 2015)

No matter the severity of the wound Naruto shouldn't lose the kurama mode this quick.
PIS all over the place, i agree on that part. oh well Kishi needs to create some tension after all.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

Terrible showing all around.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> One things for sure the kids need to go asap, please.



so much for "new era project"


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 3, 2015)

N120 said:


> Sakuras getting nerfed too, the guy survives her punch



he dips as soon as Queen comes through, sis


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Honestly this is why I'd rather Kishi not make characters OP because then there's PIS all over the place in order to have them falter in anyway. It happened with Madara, Obito, Kaguya, and now Naruto and Sasuke. There were tons of ways Sasuke and Naruto could've easily prevented this from happening yet lo and behold here we are with them having knives and swords ran through them respectively.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

do we see sasuke's reaction to sakura being kidnapped?


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> so much for "new era project"



It?s Gohan all over again.


----------



## vered (Jun 3, 2015)

It's like they both lost their battle composure because of the presence of the 2 girls.
With Sakura i just don't know though.


----------



## Christian Grey (Jun 3, 2015)

Fusion said:


> There's something odd with the shared name thing and the 7 shins. And the characters seem confused by it, so my bet is still on Shisui



Yeah, i think about that too. Didn't Shin and Shisui share the same characters ? Kishi is gonna pull a plot of "i'm no one" again ? 

Anyway let's stick together


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 3, 2015)

OK people, lets calm down. We all knew this was coming, I mean, nobody really expected Naruto and Sasuke wrecking blady in just one chapter, right?. You have to build up the bad guy a little before defeating him. And as for the PIS, well, thats the problem of power-inflation....


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

N120 said:


> Sakuras getting nerfed too, the guy survives her punch



nah

it just means Shin is that durable

or are you saying that Oro tanking Tsunade's punches like a boss was Tsunade getting nerfed too?


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

vered said:


> It's like they both lost their battle composure because of the presence of the 2 girls.
> With Sakura i just don't know though.



it's called PIS. nothing to do with salad/chouchou. 

though, sakura is sakura. doesn something awesome followed by something retarded lol


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

I know it's quite early to make such bold statement but it's time to put this out at least: 

Prime Naruto isn't Hokage, it's probably The Last.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Im hoping that the blood stuff that baldy uses can turn off chakra mods or avatars cuz without that explination the PIS would be beyond stupid.

That curse mark in his hand that does touch the sword and kunai does something more then pure control and telekinetic stuff


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

The level of PIS........ it's over 9000!!!, sorry had to do it.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

Christian Grey said:


> Yeah, i think about that too. Didn't Shin and Shisui share the same characters ? Kishi is gonna pull a plot of "i'm no one" again ?
> 
> Anyway let's stick together



シン

シスイ

Though if he was in fact Shisui, Kishi would've shown more of his hyped ability, i.e. Shunshin no jutsu, instead of these new random MS techniques, I think. 

*Edit.* He really did get wrecked by a smashy-smashy punch... unconscious apparently.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

> - Naruto grabs baldy and Shin with Kurama's arms and get that shit sword out of his abdomen



looooooooooooooooooooooooooooool rennigan sasuke 



> Uchiha family blabla



come on rai!!!!!!!!!! tell us the rest


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

vered said:


> It's like they both lost their battle composure because of the presence of the 2 girls.
> With Sakura i just don't know though.



They have two giant freaking avatars available to guard them and fight. Obviously, they didn't feel it was necessary. Granted now that the trick is out. This dude is screwed in the "rematch"


----------



## Gunners (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> I know it's quite early to make such bold statement but it's time to put this out at least:
> 
> Prime Naruto isn't Hokage, it's probably The Last.


It is a bit of a bold statement.  He was caught slipping in the last but handled his business the second time around: same shit here.


----------



## vered (Jun 3, 2015)

Another explanation as to why  Naruto lost his ability to activate kurama's mode, may be due to perhaps a sealing justu embedded within whatever weapon touched by that villain's hand. A claver combination of manipulation +sealing of movement which also perhaps explains Sasuke not moving in the end part.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice that naruto took the sword out his stomach and grabbed shin


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 3, 2015)

Now that we know everyone got shit on the character war calmed down a bit. Naruto probably got paralyzed just like Sasuke. Shin waited until Sasuke jumped into the Kurama avatar to get around it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2015)

Orochimaru was the main villain in Part 1 and fighting him was pretty much off-limits for Naruto and the other kids.

Well, there was that encounter in the chuunin exams but they didn't defeat him. They just survived.

Itachi and Kisame at the hospital? Jiraiya handled it.

I don't see why that's a big deal now. Back then, the fans didn't criticise the kids for being helpless or the adults for not keeping them out of the way.


----------



## vered (Jun 3, 2015)

At least it seems that Naruto quickly recovered perhaps with the full kyubii he has basically an instantaneous healing power.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

Gunners said:


> It is a bit of a bold statement.  He was caught slipping in the last but handled his business the second time around: same shit here.



did he have a PIS though? The only drawback was nature of Toneri's chakra.

But again it's too bold for now. Just putting this out there.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 3, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> You have to build up the bad guy a little before defeating him.


FV to be defeated by Salad and Bolt, can't wait.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Well at least baldy was knocked unconscious by Sakura's punch or at least I hope so as Rai doesn't seem entirely sure. Naruto sure got back up quickly. Probably due to Kurama healing him.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

Gunners said:


> It is a bit of a bold statement.  He was caught slipping in the last but handled his business the second time around: same shit here.



lol don't take that poster seriously at all. Even claiming to know naruto's peak before he even does anything is beyond stupid as fuck.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 3, 2015)

This whole chapter is full of stupidity. 

I hate the term plot-induced stupidity. I've never used it here, I disagree with it's entire point. With that said, this entire chapter is full of bullshit that does not make any sense to any of the characters involved simply so Kishi can find a way to throw a few situations in. 

Kishi, you have fucked up. 

Good day sir. Good day.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> シン
> 
> シスイ
> 
> Though if he was in fact Shisui, Kishi would've shown more of his hyped ability, i.e. Shunshin no jutsu, instead of these new random MS techniques, I think.



Sauce and Nardo getting owned by mere high speed would have been much worse than with some TK blood manipulation combination hax


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

> _Naruto grabs baldy and Shin with Kurama's arms and get that shit sword out of his abdomen
> 
> Uchiha family blabla
> 
> ...




Naruto could moved even after he was paralized ?
Lab and Aliens ? 

Otsutsuki ? Moom people 

Holy fuck now im hyped, give me alliens


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Nice that naruto took the sword out his stomach and grabbed shin



indeed. 

sasuke too got............. oh wait 

so the ranking by trollage:

1- sasuke.
2- naruto and sakura.

i put naruto and sakura on the same level because they at least did something awesome to counteract the trolling. it doesn't nullify the trolling by any means but still better than getting stabbed by fucking kunais because you forgot you had a susano'o


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> They're in a lab? there are the others Shin and they're pointing Sakura with guns(like aliens...)





Wait if Naruto was holding Baldy and Onion with Kurama's chakra arms then how did he not get sucked in?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Also guns ? HAHAHAAH


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> lol don't take that poster seriously at all. Even claiming to know naruto's peak before he even does anything is beyond stupid as fuck.



which part of "i'm just saying but it's too early" you didn't get?


----------



## Raventhal (Jun 3, 2015)

Wouldn't Susanoo do wonders for Sasuke?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> Sauce and Nardo getting owned by mere high speed would have been much worse than with some TK blood manipulation combination hax



I know, but Kishi'd at least shown the villain being capable of excellent shunshin. Instead, he got hit by Sakura.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2015)

Wait what aliens with guns In the manga funny and weird


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Guns pointed at Sakura like aliens? What the fuck is this shit Kishi?


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

> - they're in a lab? there are the others Shin and they're pointing Sakura with *guns*(like aliens...)



what in the 10 amounts of fuck?


----------



## Sora (Jun 3, 2015)

Kishi doesn't care anymore


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

Space ninjas there we go


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> I know, but Kishi'd at least shown the villain being capable of excellent shunshin. Instead, he got hit by Sakura.



it's hard to showcase an excellent shunshin in front of characters that are technically among the fastest in the world


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 3, 2015)

> - they're in a lab? there are the others Shin and they're pointing Sakura with guns(like aliens...)


Fuck yeah, ninja XCOM incoming


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2015)

Do they have scouters to sense power level to


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

> - they're in a lab? there are the others Shin and they're pointing Sakura with guns(like aliens...)





> guns


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

OMg did Kishi Fuse Narutoverse with Mario lol


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

Wait, what.
They could've at least brought some guns with them when they went to fight Sasuke and Naruto


----------



## Christian Grey (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> シン
> 
> シスイ
> 
> ...



Tru dat. He might lose lot of potential during those 20 or something years or he specialized in something entirely.

But i doubt it's possible to awaken another pair of MS, different from your original.

It would be cheap to give Itachi a new/ never mentioned relationship with a generic villain like this.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 3, 2015)

If he hadn't before... I think Kishi has officially jumped the shark.


I love how he's also ticked off most sections of the fandom now too. Fucking _glorious_. And tiresome.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> what in the 10 amounts of fuck?



alliens and guns.... rememeber what i predicted many months ago 

holy fuck.... mayan god confirmed


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

What the fuck is this shit??


Rai has to be trolling about the cliffhanger. Please tell me you're trolling.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Also guns ? HAHAHAAH



guns and aliens!!!!!!!!!!!!

we made it bro!!!!!!!!!!!  

we are going to get some real alien action and not some pussy chasing virgin hyuuga. sharingan aliens with guns who worship itachi. very high chance itachi went into space and met them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

This is seriously turning into fan-fiction territory.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> it's hard to showcase an excellent shunshin in front of characters that are technically among the fastest in the world



B-but. I-it's. S-Sakura


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 3, 2015)

They're not guns. They're hand-held chakra cannons.


----------



## Christian Grey (Jun 3, 2015)

WAIT WHAT :rofl


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Kishi, what the fuck ?


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 3, 2015)

Baldy is packing heat. Tell me, how many tiers do the Hyuga rise if the Narutoverse has some top-tier guns? Guns would be cash as fuck with the Byakugan GG 1 hit kill from 800 meters away


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

guns were shown in the manga back in the Zabuza arc

not sure what made Rai think of aliens though


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 3, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> They're not guns. They're hand-held chakra cannons.


So, guns?

This is too funny


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> They're not guns. They're hand-held chakra cannons.



i see what you did there.

would rep but cant :/


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

vered said:


> At least it seems that Naruto quickly recovered perhaps with the full kyubii he has basically an instantaneous healing power.



Of course. It's the person that lacks regen that's going to have problems.

Annnnd where the fuck did we just go with this Kishi?


----------



## vered (Jun 3, 2015)

guns????????


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Space ninjas there we go



Naruto GT. Or Naruto Wars...


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> They're not guns. They're hand-held chakra cannons.



So essentially guns.  Just the Naruto verse version of them.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> - Naruto grabs baldy and Shin with Kurama's arms and get that shit sword out of his abdomen
> 
> Uchiha family blabla
> 
> ...



So naruto no sells the hit and they retreat only after naruto intervenes and lol sasuke is down and sakura is out.




GUNS..........................................................


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm not a fan of the pairing but it seems like we're getting inter dimensional sasusaku drama part2.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> This is seriously turning into fan-fiction territory.



That fan-fciton was my dream, i predicted alliens and guns months ago 
HAAHAHAHA LOL 



Vaatu said:


> They're not guns. They're hand-held chakra cannons.



even better 



Addy said:


> guns and aliens!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> we made it bro!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> we are going to get some real alien action and not some pussy chasing virgin hyuuga. sharingan aliens with guns who worship itachi. very high chance itachi went into space and met them!!!!!!!!!



The dream  

I finally get my alliens and guns, so hyped.... yeah.
where is klue, i must tell him how right i was....


----------



## N120 (Jun 3, 2015)

Aaaaaaahahaha so Sakura trips into another dimension and now she's gonna get shot...wtf kishi...explain this pls.   

sakura probably wondering if she banged her head too hard.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> This is seriously turning into fan-fiction territory.



More like filler movie territory.

Chakra guns?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy's sig....

Fuck....


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> They're not guns. They're hand-held chakra cannons.





????


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> - Baldy kills the injured Shin? and wants Sakura to do an operation?



Then why did he kill him? And doesn't he have clones anyway or does he want an operation on himself?


----------



## Rosi (Jun 3, 2015)

Guns in my Nurutu? Finally, fuck yeaah


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2015)

More sharigans what other operation would he want


----------



## Sora (Jun 3, 2015)

Kishimoto why

i thought the gaiden would be about team Bolt doing missions or something grounded
I wasn't expecting alien guns....


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

NINJAS IN SPACE


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> guns were shown in the manga back in the Zabuza arc
> 
> not sure what made Rai think of aliens though



moon people in the last look like alliens 
hamura clan

the otsutsuki stuff


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Addy's sig....
> 
> Fuck....



I call it Mike Wazowski.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> indeed.
> 
> sasuke too got............. oh wait
> 
> ...



Baldy's daggers might be the only ones that can paralyze unlike Sasuke's sword.

It also depends if Salad was close to Sasuke because if not then he could protect himself but not her. Maybe he really used his s/t to switch places with her and take the hit instead...

As for Naruto it is weird how said sword could pierce through BM chakra but Madara already experienced the same with RSM resistance. Naruto also happened to lose his mode if hit hard enough.

Sakura was just in a bad place and time. She wasn't even scratched so hard to say she was trolled.

Aliens with guns is rather lulzy. This manga is really saying bye bye to its ninja theme and going science fiction instead.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

> - *Baldy kills the injured Shin*? and wants Sakura to do an operation?


fuck you baldy. he was the best shin 

do an operati.......... wait, why is that why he brouhgt sak........... but why did he go after sasu....... my head hurts


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

> - Naruto grabs baldy and Shin with Kurama's arms and get that shit sword out of his abdomen



Fuck yeah, Narudo.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

This truly sounds stupid as fuck. I didn't think anything could be worse than the Kaguya fight, but If this is going where I think it's going then it's worse by far.


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

So they kidnapped Sakura on purpose so she can perform a operation ,or they wish to operate on her?



This is like The Last. Just replace NH with SS.


----------



## N120 (Jun 3, 2015)

This shin is from the future.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Space Ninja.

Holy fuck where are you Klue to see this day 
What a glorious day 

Fuck yeah !


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

Wut.

So now he wants Sakura to do something for him?
Was this supposedly his plan all along?? To kidnap Sakura? Or did he just have a change of mind, *again*?
What does this guy even want to accomplish?

Kishi


----------



## Rai (Jun 3, 2015)

Edited that part about guns...

It's some kind of weapon...


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 3, 2015)

Guns.



It was foreshadowed. Addy you fucking prophet


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

> - Baldy kills the injured Shin? and wants Sakura to do an operation?



why is this happening

what is this right out of alien movies?

why kishi


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

Sora said:


> Kishimoto why
> 
> i thought the gaiden would be about team Bolt doing missions or something grounded
> I wasn't expecting alien guns....


He already got that out of his system when he wrote the bolt movie, it's back to bussiness for him now. team 7, sharingan, aliens. imma get my popcorn.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 3, 2015)

Guns _and _aliens?

This is amazing


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Addy's sig....
> 
> Fuck....





Luiz said:


> I call it Mike Wazowski.



holy shit, i indirectly predicted the guns


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Edited that part about guns...
> 
> It's some kind of weapon...



Chakra weapons and alliens 
all according to plan !


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

Why the hell are people being surprised? 

Did not Nagato use cannons, and missiles? 
the Raikage in the last had a chakra cannon that can blow up the moon, no?


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

Do you think Shin Parablades share the same power used By Kaguya. Remember when Kaguya hit Sasuke with those Needles he was paralysed as well temporarily.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2015)

Didn't kishi say somewhere he was a science fiction fan or I remember wrong


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 3, 2015)

Fucking love this chapter.



> and wants Sakura to do an operation?


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 3, 2015)

Gato had a gun to.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> This is seriously turning into fan-fiction territory.



According to who, you? smh

Anyway chapter sounds crazy


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Why the hell are people being surprised?
> 
> Did not Nagato use cannons, and missiles?
> the Raikage in the last had a chakra cannon that can blow up the moon, no?



Yes, Nagato had rocket launching and lazor shooting arms, while Raikage built a cannon capable of blowing up the moon in his free-time.


----------



## sasutachi (Jun 3, 2015)

it's a filler movie introduction gaiden  after all ,maybe we expected too much.


----------



## Christian Grey (Jun 3, 2015)

I thought he wanted Sauce and Sarada. Or the uchihas ? But Sakura ? He wants to take the staples out of his eye ?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> Guns _and _aliens?
> 
> This is amazing



Just like in my Star Trek x Naruto crossover fics


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Edited that part about guns...
> 
> It's some kind of weapon...



there goes the space ninja  lazer phasers 

 well, better late than never 

how does it look like? is it a  stick? a sword?


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Uchiha family blabla
> 
> -  Juubimon jumps in, uses S/T to teleport Shin and baldy but Sakura is caught in it too.
> 
> ...





"Uchiha Family blabla"


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Why the hell are people being surprised?
> 
> Did not Nagato use cannons, and missiles?
> the Raikage in the last had a chakra cannon that can blow up the moon, no?



ikr? guns have been in Naruto ever since the first arc 

behold NF

Naruto's own farmer with a shotgun:


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

so they're not guns? chakra weapons? 

Is bold shin building some kind of army? for what?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Naruto GT. Or Naruto Wars...


No. Bad Chip. How dare you suggest that. 


runsakurarun said:


> I'm not a fan of the pairing but it seems like we're getting inter dimensional sasusaku drama part2.


Oh boy...


Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Addy's sig....
> 
> Fuck....


Fuck yes. 


Zef said:


> So they kidnapped Sakura on purpose so she can perform a operation ,or they wish to operate on her?
> 
> 
> 
> This is like The Last. Just replace NH with SS.


Nooooooooooooo!


N120 said:


> This shin is from the future.


Fuck you future Shin, no one likes you. 


Platypus said:


> Wut.
> 
> So now he wants Sakura to do something for him?
> Was this supposedly his plan all along?? To kidnap Sakura? Or did he just have a change of mind, *again*?
> ...



Just as planned?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 3, 2015)

Chestbursters when?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Why the hell are people being surprised?
> 
> Did not Nagato use cannons, and missiles?
> the Raikage in the last had a chakra cannon that can blow up the moon, no?



Welcome to the Naruto forums


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 3, 2015)

Christian Grey said:


> I thought he wanted Sauce and Sarada. Or the uchihas ? But Sakura ? He wants to take the staples out of his eye ?



Mh, guess that works. Sakura is Uchiha.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes there's always been guns in naruto, most fans just forgot since no one worth a damn actually used one.

yeah shit nagato did use cannons and missiles as well. we can calm down now.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> "Uchiha Family blabla"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Rai is cruel to us


----------



## Gunners (Jun 3, 2015)

Uchion didn't last long, did he?


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 3, 2015)

So Sakura is gonna basically....


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2015)

Baldy seems to change his plans constantly


----------



## vered (Jun 3, 2015)

Uchiha family part probably almost confirms that Sakura is indeed her mother and they are a family after all.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Wut.
> 
> So now he wants Sakura to do something for him?
> Was this supposedly his plan all along?? To kidnap Sakura? Or did he just have a change of mind, *again*?
> ...



tell us everything now kishi, no need to build suspense or tell a story...


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

So...about Mitsuki...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Mh, guess that works. Sakura is Uchiha.


She's not an Uchiha in the it way counts she can't make any Sharingans.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> Rai is cruel to us



He?s saving you a heart attack, Addy.

The space balls ninja edition is better.,


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

vered said:


> Uchiha family part probably almost confirms that Sakura is indeed her mother and they are a family after all.



I believe Evil said we don't get a confirmation on Sarada's mother this chapter.


----------



## Rai (Jun 3, 2015)

Those weapons are not guns.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2015)

Not guns maybe light sabers


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> I believe Evil said we don't get a confirmation on Sarada's mother this chapter.



That was in response to a false Karin spoiler.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 3, 2015)

Also, what happened to the tome in Sasuke's Rinnegan. Did it purify over the years?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Not guns light sabers



yes

so much yes


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Those weapons are not guns.



damn it!!!!!!!!!!!!  



Corvida said:


> He?s saving you a heart attack, Addy.
> 
> The space balls ninja edition is better.,



still with the baiting thinking i hate SS, eh?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

vered said:


> Uchiha family part probably almost confirms that Sakura is indeed her mother and they are a family after all.



wow what a tweest

totally didn't see that coming


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> So...about Mitsuki...


This should confirm that Mitsuki is DEFINETLY an Ootsuki ayy lmao, and probably and alien colaborator/fifth column.
Purge the Xenos!!!!


----------



## vered (Jun 3, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Also, what happened to the tome in Sasuke's Rinnegan. Did it purify over the years?



Either it can "power up" or it is a drawing mistake by kishi.


----------



## Christian Grey (Jun 3, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Uchion didn't last long, did he?



There are still dozens of him in the hideout.



Thdyingbreed said:


> She's not an Uchiha in the it way counts she can't make any Sharingans.



Thanks.


----------



## N120 (Jun 3, 2015)

Shin: you will heal my alien son
Sakura: and if a refuse?
Shin:... Click click gun
Sakura: Ill have him fixed as good as new! 
Shin: get to it, and keep your filthy hands where I can them! 
Sakura:.....wtf kishi
Shin: hey! I saw you think.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 3, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Also, what happened to the tome in Sasuke's Rinnegan. Did it purify over the years?



Less complicated for kishi to draw


----------



## Last Dinosaur (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Those weapons are not guns.



this is a good or a bad thing?


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

you know what time it is.


Kishi taking the trolling to next level.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2015)

Corvida said:


> He?s saving you a heart attack, Addy.
> 
> The space balls ninja edition is better.,



That must be it.


In order to defeat these aliens, Sasuke will learn to use the schwartz. :ignoramus


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Uchion didn't last long, did he?


He's got clones. 


vered said:


> Uchiha family part probably almost confirms that Sakura is indeed her mother and they are a family after all.


Probably. 


ℜai said:


> Those weapons are not guns.



Let me guess. Tentacles, it's always tentacles.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Not guns light sabers



HAPPENING


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Honestly? Kishi has jumped the shark. He should've just wrote this as a slice of life mini-series instead.


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> Less complicated for kishi to draw



It does look shitty when it's shown from a distance.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2015)

Gaara as dearth maul that's funny


----------



## NW (Jun 3, 2015)

A fucking lab? 

Obito's maybe? 

Explains the eyes I guess


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2015)

Wasn't the lab destroyed by sasuke


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> HAPPENING



Alright this is marvelous.


----------



## Rai (Jun 3, 2015)

Edited that part about Uchiha family since Sarada didn't say a word.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> damn it!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> still with the baiting thinking i hate SS, eh?



Not baiting Addy-I know your tempestouness and your obscene glee, at Sarada?s reception or your words about  how many people has Sasuke to try to kill to convince we all he?s _evil?:_notrust
 Not fooling anyone



Luiz said:


> That must be it.
> 
> 
> In order to defeat these aliens, Sasuke will learn to use the schwartz. :ignoramus







Repped


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

Are people really complaining about them having guns now, when we know they have screens, telephones, cellphones, laptops, and tablets, and those skyscrapers in #700? You guys do know guns already featured in the manga predate incandescent light bulbs, right?

What about aliens? If you don't denounce Kagushit and everything that involves her, you have no right in complaining they are showing up either. 

Ah, the sweet vindiction of Kagushit getting abused.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

WE KONOHA ENTERPRISE NOW


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Those weapons are not guns.



Do we see the Uchiha emblem on Sakura's battle outfit?

Maybe that would be why he kidnaps her...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 3, 2015)

Yeah it has to be Obito's.

Next chapter should be interesting.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Luiz said:


> That must be it.
> 
> 
> In order to defeat these aliens, Sasuke will learn to use the schwartz. :ignoramus



Really? I thought Sasuke was getting a new gundam I mean Susanoo to rescue his wife.


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 3, 2015)

@Rai Is a lab or the inside of a space ship?


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 3, 2015)

Damn, can Sasuke still not deactivate the Rinnegan? Or not?



Arya Stark said:


> HAPPENING


Wow this is good.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

the fact there was a fucking 1000 lurkers in this thread at one point is a testament to kishi's level of trolling, he's making kubo and togashi blush.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> tell us everything now kishi, no need to build suspense or tell a story...



No. This villain literally has a change of plans every chapter.

First he went after Sasuke, calling him a disgrace to the proud Uchiha.

Then he wants to kidnap his daughter.

Previous chapter he declares the Resurrection of Akatsuki and attacks Sasuke and Naruto right off the bat.

This chapter, he:

Tries to kill Sarada, despite wanting to kidnap her first.
Basically asks Sasuke to join his organisation, despite calling him a disgrace.
Kidnaps Sakura to have her perform surgery, despite seeminly wanting something from either Naruto and Sasuke, or both, at first.

How does his objective/plan seem coherent at all? Kishi just changes it to whatever he deems necessary.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Edited that part about Uchiha family since Sarada didn't say a word.



still processioning how awesome her mommy is


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

> Sakura and Sasuke blabla



*seats on front row*

it only goes uphill for ss now that we entered the "redeem" part.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hmm wonder what Sasuke and Sakura talk about.


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Damn, can Sasuke still not deactivate the Rinnegan? Or not?
> 
> Wow this is good.



His hair wouldn't cover it if it could be deactivated.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2015)

Now we need the old frog fukusaku and we have yoda and gai can be chewie


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 3, 2015)

This Gaiden makes the War arc look like the Wave arc. 

Kishi you fucked up.


----------



## Rai (Jun 3, 2015)

Manigoldo said:


> @Rai Is a lab or the inside of a space ship?



Most likely a lab.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Jun 3, 2015)

oh

 this guy managed to take sasuke and naruto out of commission.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

Seriously naruto's gone full star wars.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> WE KONOHA ENTERPRISE NOW





Repped too


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 3, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Are people really complaining about them having guns now, when we know they have screens, telephones, cellphones, laptops, and tablets, and those skyscrapers in #700? You guys do know guns already featured in the manga predate incandescent light bulbs, right?
> 
> What about aliens? If you don't denounce Kagushit and everything that involves her, you have no right in complaining they are showing up either.
> 
> Ah, the sweet vindiction of Kagushit getting abused.




right sometimes i swear ppl just like to bitch an look cool, or their comprehension skills are pure shit, so annoying


----------



## Christian Grey (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> No. This villain literally has a change of plans every chapter.
> 
> First he went after Sasuke, calling him a disgrace to the proud Uchiha.
> 
> ...



I't's called improvising and the Indy Ploy 

He went after Naruto ? It's not because he protected Salad  ?


----------



## Rai (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> *seats on front row*
> 
> it only goes uphill for ss now that we entered the "redeem" part.



Sasuke looks angry at Sakura...


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 3, 2015)

okay....


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> *seats on front row*
> 
> it only goes uphill for ss now that we entered the "redeem" part.



Want some?


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Edited that part about Uchiha family since Sarada didn't say a word.



Hmmm 



ℜai said:


> Sakura and Sasuke blabla





Btw, your [/FONT] tag isn't working because you forgot to close it.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke looks angry at Sakura...


Hahahaha.


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> No. This villain literally has a change of plans every chapter.
> 
> First he went after Sasuke, calling him a disgrace to the proud Uchiha.
> 
> ...


Don't think too much about it. 
He's just a plot device to resolute the Uchiha drama.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke looks angry at Sakura...



I fucking jinxed it. 


or you be trolling


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 3, 2015)

Sauce probably not happy things aren't going according to keikaku and his whole family appeared out of nowhere. They're getting hurt and they're getting themselves and others into trouble.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 3, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> This whole chapter is full of stupidity.
> 
> I hate the term plot-induced stupidity. I've never used it here, I disagree with it's entire point. With that said, this entire chapter is full of bullshit that does not make any sense to any of the characters involved simply so Kishi can find a way to throw a few situations in.
> 
> ...


I half expect somebody to wake up in a cold sweat once Tiger Mizuki appears as the real puppet master.



Addy said:


> still with the baiting thinking i hate SS, eh?


You must have blind faith in order to be a tru fan. No faults in OTP to be seen. C'mon Addy, the jig is up.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Don't think too much about it.
> He's just a plot device to resolute the Uchiha drama.



I know, but that doesn't excuse the bad writing


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> This Gaiden makes the War arc look like the Wave arc.
> 
> Kishi you fucked up.



bro chill chapter isn't out, it's pretty hard to judge a chapter based off spoilers. week after the week the chapters have been much better than the actually spoilers. still the PIS is over the charts.


----------



## Manigoldo (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke looks angry at Sakura...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 3, 2015)

I take it back, Sakura wasn't too bad this chapter.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> No. This villain literally has a change of plans every chapter.
> 
> First he went after Sasuke, calling him a disgrace to the proud Uchiha.
> 
> ...



He is fickle as autumn skies.

or

Xanatos speed chess. The guy adapts to the circumstances. Tries to get the best deal possible and goes for 2nd best option when THE best is impossible to achieve.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke looks angry at Sakura...



Welp he either a) knows the house is broken and his bank statement is about to take another dive or b) thinks she let Sarada come along.

Oh no Sasuke, it's Shikamaru you'll have to hang when this is over.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Want some?



thanks bae, shit's gonna get good.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Not guns light sabers



There is a god.


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke looks angry at Sakura...


As expected of Sasuke


----------



## NatsumiKaah (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks angry? Maybe it's 'cause she's appeared from nowhere and just jumped to save him, 'cause he feels unconfortable with his family in the harms way?

Rai, please, explain it!  ;o;


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Finally a good chapter. Nice.


----------



## Teachan (Jun 3, 2015)

vered said:


> Uchiha family part probably almost confirms that Sakura is indeed her mother and they are a family after all.






Phew. That's a relief. Can Karin be spared from any nonsense now? Thanks.


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Sasuke: "Sakura, what is Sarada doing here?"

Watch.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

The fandom wouldn't feel right without the bitchin.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Kishi has restored some faith 9/10


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sasuke: "Sakura, what is Sarada doing here?"
> 
> Watch.


"What are you doing here?!" seems more plausible


----------



## vered (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke looks angry at Sakura...



probably angry that she "saved" him when he feels he didn't need it, or perhaps that she let Sarada run away to find him etc...


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Those weapons are not guns.


At least I had my laugh while it lasted.

Not like it would've been outta place though. Even if we ignore the one time appearance of a shot gun aside, Asura path is a thing.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sasuke: "Sakura, what is Sarada doing here?"
> 
> Watch.



That's probably exactly what he'd be mad about. He was pissed that Naruto let them come along and he probably thinks Sakura let her go as well.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke looks angry at Sakura...


well.......... that was fast 


Arya Stark said:


> I fucking jinxed it.
> 
> 
> or you be trolling



Rai is no Evil........... or is he?


----------



## Christian Grey (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke looks angry at Sakura...



As always


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 3, 2015)

Teachan said:


> Phew. That's a relief. *Can Karin be spared from any nonsense now?* Thanks.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> "What are you doing here?!" seems more plausible



That too.

And Saskay is probably still losing oil at that point.

Never change.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Maybe he tries to kill Sakura again. 

Or he hates when his slave does take some time to heal her master. 


Naaah, he is probably tsun for Sakura letting Salad get here and get caught in this mess. The boring option. Meh...


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

So guys srsly, I was mostly kidding about Mitsuki being an Ootsutsuki but if we think new setting has aliens....






Corvida said:


> Sasukology.



i hope he drops the tsun quick.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

Teachan said:


> Phew. That's a relief. Can Karin be spared from any nonsense now? Thanks.



noone is safe


----------



## hokageyonkou (Jun 3, 2015)

sasuke naruto i'm dissapoint.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

mitsuki is allien from moon people... his hair his eyes everything.
is obivous as hell from the first time we saw him and the meaning behin his name


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 3, 2015)

This Gaiden is terrible/10.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 3, 2015)

If Shishui is this new guy, Tobirama is probably screaming at them to look into what happened to Kagami... a good Uchiha.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

vered said:


> probably angry that she "saved" him when he feels he didn't need it, or perhaps that she let Sarada run away to find him etc...



The latter. And I can picture it right now.

Sakura: "And who do you think she inherited that from "
Sasuke: ""
Naruto: "Burn! "

Chouchou:


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

vered said:


> probably angry that she "saved" him when he feels he didn't need it, or perhaps that she let Sarada run away to find him etc...



I doubt Sasuke would still be that petty over someone saving him.


It would help if the convo was posted so someone could translate. 
Sasuke always looks mad. He wasn't exactly smiling at Sarada last chapter.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe he tries to kill Sakura again. [



Paralyzed



> Or he hates when his slave does take some time to heal her master.



Or perhaps Salad is quiet becasue master and slave are arguing



> Naaah, he is probably tsun for Sakura letting Salad get here and get caught in this mess. The boring option. Meh...



Dont despair-he will try to kill his family   again soon enough or Addy will  have a  seizure


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> So guys srsly, I was mostly kidding about Mitsuki being an Ootsutsuki but if we think new setting has aliens....


He is mang, he's practically a Toneri's clone


----------



## Rosi (Jun 3, 2015)

> Sasuke looks angry at Sakura...


 that's his foreplay


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Kishi has restored some faith 9/10



You wanted aliens so badly?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Not like it would've been outta place though. Even if we ignore the one time appearance of a shot gun aside, Asura path is a thing.



I wonder if its something like that. It would be interesting. The six paths never really got explored to the fullest IMO.



Altair21 said:


> That's probably exactly what he'd be mad about. He was pissed that Naruto let them come along and he probably thinks Sakura let her go as well.



I am gonna enjoy those 'he was gonna slice her in half ' threads while they last.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 3, 2015)

so they wanted Sakura all along?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 3, 2015)

God damn the gimping. 

Naruto and Sasuke easily have a dozen or so powers which could've stopped Shin sr easily. Just like the silliness of knowing that Rinnegan Tobi could've ended the fight with the Jinchuriki and the masters in one chapter if he used the Rinnegan. 

Yes, yes, you can attribute the failure of SM sensing to the fact that it can only work if Naruto's actively using it. But no Limbo... no extra shot of Amenojikara... no Demon Realm... even no damn Animal Realm... Shinra Tensei I can forgive because Sasuke can only get that if he mastered all forms of chakra. But... not even Rinnegan Genjutsu.... Not even a damn Susanoo. 

Naruto... no ink which could really help in blinding the ocular dependent foes... no Jiton which can stop movements... There are a dozen Bijuu powers he could use that could end this. But no Bunshins or even Rasengan. 

Well I guess we can console ourselves and assume that this *might* be saved for the villain whose supposed to be as scary/scarier than Kayuga.

But still:


----------



## vered (Jun 3, 2015)

ch1p said:


> I wonder if its something like that. It would be interesting. The six paths never really got explored to the fullest IMO.



Asura path description was always so weird, it's basically the power to summon different weaponry .


----------



## Sora (Jun 3, 2015)

this gaiden needs to end already


----------



## Rashman (Jun 3, 2015)

Chapter sounds epic! 



ℜai said:


> Sasuke looks angry at Sakura...



lol


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 3, 2015)

Sora said:


> this gaiden needs to end already



No way, there's so much good stuff yet to come. :33


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 3, 2015)

Now its practically confirmed that this can't just end in one tome

*Spoiler*: __ 



THE RIDE NEVER ENDS


----------



## Source (Jun 3, 2015)

sounds like a 10/10 chapter as usual

I wonder what this "weapon" is


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

vered said:


> Asura path description was always so weird, it's basically the power to summon different weaponry .



Speaking of that, we discussed Shin (daddy) having a number of eyes around his head, it could be 5-6, unfortunetly its 5 (according to this chapter) and not 6. Otherwise the rest like the shared vision is similar.

Shins are the new Zetsu. Mitsuki is probably a special Zetsu. Even his clothes are dual colour.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 3, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> so they wanted Sakura all along?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Rosi said:


> that's his foreplay



Sakura likes it rough anyway.

She is into dominant alpha males that can wrap her around a finger.

PIMPIN'


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> No way, there's so much good stuff yet to come. :33



The pic.

Sarada  hasnt brought the pic. this time. with all the fuss

What gives....?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

Kishi went so wrong about this.

Most of Gaiden should have focused on Sarada's quest with more team members or we should have had two different POVs. That way we wouldn't need to get PIS for OP as fuck characters. Sarada and her gang makes the most of fighting but they can't match strength wise. Last minute entry by Nardo & Sausage/Sakura and they wreck the shit up.

It's so stupid. This isn't a new era, this is just the expansion of Kaguya arc. 




MarcAlmond said:


> He is mang, he's practically a Toneri's clone



he wasn't allowed to use Toneri in spin off& movie though, I am REALLY curious about this kid and where he could relate to. I'm still waiting on Oro relation tbh.


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

>The original story ended. 
> People couldn't wait for it to end.

>New story starts.
> People who wanted the original series to end are now wanting this one to end as if they're being forced to read it.


I just don't get it.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

so that is why salad stays silent. sasuke looks at sakura in anger and salad doesn't know how to interpret that? 

i wonder if sakura returns that look or she shows love and compassion?

still dont get the reason though


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 3, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Zef said:
> 
> 
> > Sasuke: "Sakura, what is Sarada doing here?"
> ...



You mean like Sasuke being more or less irritated/shocked/unhappy to see Sakura appearing next to him during the last stretch of the 4th Shinobi War?


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> *he wasn't allowed to use Toneri in spin off& movie *though, I am REALLY curious about this kid and where he could relate to. I'm still waiting on Oro relation tbh.


Exactly, he couldnt use *Toneri*, but nobody say anything about Ootsukis. I really cant see any relation to orochimaru tough, never knew where people are getting it


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Kishi went so wrong about this.
> 
> Most of Gaiden should have focused on Sarada's quest with more team members or we should have had two different POVs. That way we wouldn't need to get PIS for OP as fuck characters. Sarada and her gang makes the most of fighting but they can't match strength wise. Last minute entry by Nardo & Sausage/Sakura and they wreck the shit up.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. 

Why Kishi thought it necessary to force Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura back into the spotlight is beyond me, unless one accepts that he's pretty much milking the shit out of it at this point and doesn't trust the next generation to deliver with the readers. What a disappointment.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Corvida said:


> The pic.
> 
> Sarada  hasnt brought the pic. this time. with all the fuss
> 
> What gives....?



Daddy is kind of stabbed at the moment and there is a freaky dude with nothing but eyeballs in his body trying to capture her and kill her father, can we blame for being a little mute right now.


----------



## YMICrazy (Jun 3, 2015)

Why is kishi clowning naruto and sasuke? I expected this gaiden to be comfy and involving stomps by them but this is ridiculous.


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 3, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Why Kishi thought it necessary to force Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura back into the spotlight is beyond me, unless one accepts that he's pretty much milking the shit out of it at this point and doesn't trust the next generation to deliver with the readers.


Because its obvious that Kishi is not a guy that takes too many risks, so he ovbiously falls back on the same old tropes he used since forever. The Status-Quo must be mantained!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Kishi went so wrong about this.
> 
> Most of Gaiden should have focused on Sarada's quest with more team members or we should have had two different POVs. That way we wouldn't need to get PIS for OP as fuck characters. Sarada and her gang makes the most of fighting but they can't match strength wise. Last minute entry by Nardo & Sausage/Sakura and they wreck the shit up.
> 
> It's so stupid. This isn't a new era, this is just the expansion of Kaguya arc. .



Exactly. 

Sadly Kishi didn't and instead he introduced Naruto and Sasuke early as if they were the "KakashI" and considering the enemies were far more powerful, the kids didn't do as much.


----------



## ZE (Jun 3, 2015)

Weapon manipulation is enough to beat Sasuke now. It's impossible not to be mad at this.

Do you imagine these guys beating Hashirama and Madara like this? Because I don't.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Daddy is kind of stabbed at the moment and there is a freaky dude with nothing but eyeballs in his body trying to capture her and kill her father, can we blame for being a little mute right now.



Oh but I was speaking about papa?s anger

"What?s Sarada doing here with a sharingan, a  plastified team Tool pic and asking about her mom?"


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> Exactly, he couldnt use *Toneri*, but nobody say anything about Ootsukis. I really cant see any relation to orochimaru tough, never knew where people are getting it



It's the yellow eyes and the general snark.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> so that is why salad stays silent. sasuke looks at sakura in anger and salad doesn't know how to interpret that?
> 
> i wonder if sakura returns that look or she shows love and compassion?
> 
> still dont get the reason though


It's probably because Sasuke is thinking why can't this bitch control a 12 year old girl.


----------



## vered (Jun 3, 2015)

Hmm i think i get what's going on with Shin.
all those kids are his clones, he cloned hiself several times.They are his younger self multiplied.
With every Shin gone or dead he transplants the cloned kid eyes into himself.


----------



## Christian Grey (Jun 3, 2015)

vered said:


> Hmm i think i get what's going on with Shin.
> all those kids are his clones, he cloned hiself several times.They are his younger self multiplied.
> With every Shin gone or dead he transplants the cloned kid eyes into himself.



No bad. 

But the facial structures doesn't match however.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 3, 2015)

I disagree. The mini series is about Sarada and her family. The first set of chapters had her questioning whom her was, the second phase had her setting out to find her father, the last chapter had her doubting Sasuke's affection towards her (The fact that he didn't recognise her and the fact that he was away for the majority of her life). 

Sarada was not involved physically, but she has been central to the chapters and the events of this chapters fleshes out her bond with Sasuke more than any meaningless fight. If the spoilers are corrected, Sasuke put himself in mortal peril to prevent harm reaching her.

My only issue is with these chuckle fucks injuring Naruto and Sasuke. However, I'm pretty sure that both of them would have been able to get themselves out of the seemingly bad situation. They have been closer to death before.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> You wanted aliens so badly?



Something new, expansion of the world... something intersting then just shit drama familly.
Im happy as hell.

The Last with the moon people made naruhina berable... lik i ddint give a darn that the movie was about love.... i like the story.


And that is so hard to get with naruto since its focused on drama and life themes and kishi fails at life themes


----------



## lathia (Jun 3, 2015)

Sharingan beat Rinnegan?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Sadly Kishi didn't and instead he introduced Naruto and Sasuke early as if they were the "KakashI" and considering the enemies were far more powerful, the kids didn't do as much.



There is a huge fan demand for Naruto and Sasuke though.

Kishi probably got too many letters from fans bitching about how Naruto and Sasuke appear so little and do even less.

But maybe it will still be temporary.

The movie will focus on Bolt and while Sasuke will play his mentor it probably won't end with Sasuke killing all enemies in his path with Bolt himself doing nothing...

I wonder when he will start to develop Mitsuki and were he fits in this Uchiha alien drama.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Oh but I was speaking about papa?s anger
> 
> "What?s Sarada doing here with a sharingan, a  plastified team Tool pic and asking about her mom?"



That too, but I think the general "Wtf is she doing here? Did you let her go?" Is probably burning through his mind right now instead.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> Exactly, he couldnt use *Toneri*, but nobody say anything about Ootsukis. I really cant see any relation to orochimaru tough, never knew where people are getting it



 His eyes and snake-like face.

But also that he looks like these new shin guys who are very likely to be related to zetsus. He might have been experimented upon. We KNOW Oro will be introduced at some point.

Or maybe he is indeed an Ootsutsuki but Oro got his hands on him before.

It can go anywhere, I love this kid's mystery.

Also I think he's very likely to pull Asami on his evil roots and completely side with good guys instead of spying.



StickaStick said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Why Kishi thought it necessary to force Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura back into the spotlight is beyond me, unless one accepts that he's pretty much milking the shit out of it at this point and doesn't trust the next generation to deliver with the readers. What a disappointment.



Same reason why he promoted an Uchiha Gaiden with Naruto and his son. Brand name. Thing is; he went really overboard with it. As much as I have problems, I think Legend of Korra handled introducing us to a "new age" better.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Sadly Kishi didn't and instead he introduced Naruto and Sasuke early as if they were the "KakashI" and considering the enemies were far more powerful, the kids didn't do as much.



My thoughts exactly. I'm afraid same will happen in the movie too.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> There is a huge fan demand for Naruto and Sasuke though.
> 
> Kishi probably got too many letters from fans bitching about how Naruto and Sasuke appear so little and do even less.
> 
> ...



Mitsuki is an allien himself cuz moon people... otsutuki and shit.
He will be linked there.

There are cool stuff in this gaiden except the garbage drama.
A stronger villain the kaguya...
Baldy that can pawn shit without hax chakra avatars and big explosions but will skill and S/T

Half of this gaiden is intersting while the other half is fan service for people that like drama and emo stuff.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

Next Chapter. Sakura warps back to Naruto and Co. With Hirashin.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2015)

Mitsuki is all but confirmed too be an Otsutsuki and he looks exactly like Toneri and his name means full moon Kishimoto isn't exactly being subtle here.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> That too, but I think the general "Wtf is she doing here? Did you let her go?" Is probably burning through his mind right now instead.



Right now'? Burning in his mind since he almost charged at her in the tower.But his general reactions to Sarada and her sharinganz last chapter are still like indellible in my mind.

This was Sasuke?s mind before Salad exploded with her logical WTF dad


----------



## vered (Jun 3, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Mitsuki is an allien himself cuz moon people... otsutuki and shit.
> He will be linked there.
> 
> There are cool stuff in this gaiden except the garbage drama.
> ...



He is actually not that impressive. He uses a combination of weapon manipulation and paralyzing movement but in front of powers that we've seen he just feels a filler anime villain. he was even pawned 2 times this chapter alone by Sasuke and Sakura.
the stabbing part of Naruto and Sasuke feels like a plot device to create tension.


----------



## Azol (Jun 3, 2015)

Even with Rai's spoilers I need to see the panels before giving my opinion about this failure (the 2 most powerful ninja of the world loosing against a transplanted Uchiha coming from nowhere).


----------



## pichukamaru (Jun 3, 2015)

Shin is Black Zetsu Stab Tier.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

vered said:
			
		

> He uses a combination of weapon manipulation and paralyzing movement



telekinesis, not weapon manipulation


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Naruto and Sasuke were beaten by PIS, not these two clowns. There was a multitude of ways they could've dealt with the situation, especially Sasuke considering he only got stabbed saving Sarada when he could of just put susanoo up around both him and her thus rendering any attempt at stabbing him moot.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2015)

This guy really is Danzo 2.0.

It's the same trick as that paralysis seal.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 3, 2015)

*Well...*

The real problem here is that Kishi can only pretend for Sakura to be useful when he makes Naruto and Sasuke absolutely stupid.

The whole warp ordeal in the Kaguya arc first had Sasuke being dragged like dumbass with zero reaction, Sakura somehow having more chakra than Naruto's army powering clones and Obito's eyes suddenly being able to hack into other dimensions.

Now we have Sasuke tanking a knife barrage he could've easily blocked with Susanoo and Naruto stopping to contemplate his stab wound instead of doing something about it just so that Sakura has a chance to land a single punch before the enemy owns her again.

Honestly, the enemy is actually valuing Sakura's skills more than Sasuke and Naruto ever did by simply asking her to perform a surgery which requires extensive medical knowledge and practice.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

vered said:


> He is actually not that impressive. He uses a combination of weapon manipulation and paralyzing movement but in front of powers that we've seen he just feels a filler anime villain. he was even pawned 2 times this chapter alone by Sasuke and Sakura.
> the stabbing part of Naruto and Sasuke feels like a plot device to create tension.



He used things that are more skilled. Like Minato was with FTG
This guy uses MS for telekinetic stuff... blood ninjutsu , can paralize the enemy.
Its a new style that doesnt evolve mech chakra and big explosion of fancy eye candy jutsu

For once i can say that i like how this guy got in and got out.... did the job with what he could do against 2 OP gods.

His not a god like Naruto and Sasuke and the Sakura thing with the punch is just to please some fans...
For a villain that is not a god he did a good job.

A villain underdorg that uses tricks and subtle skills to do his job is something i could get hyped.
His also not spamming S/T cuz only juubimon can do that

His more ninja then others. That i like.



Thdyingbreed said:


> Mitsuki is all but confirmed too be an Otsutsuki and he looks exactly like Toneri and his name means full moon Kishimoto isn't exactly being subtle here.



Yep, like i said its pretty damn obivous from the start.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 3, 2015)

Root, akatsuki, juubi, hyuuga, now uchiha and neo-akatsuki. Sakura has punched them all.

Tsunade sure has trained her how to land those power punches by hook or by crook.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Luiz said:


> This guy really is Danzo 2.0.
> 
> It's the same trick as that paralysis seal.



Tho much stronger.... and smarter.


----------



## YMICrazy (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Naruto and Sasuke were beaten by PIS, not these two clowns. There were a multitude of ways they could've dealt with the situation, especially Sasuke considering he only got stabbed saving Sarada when he could of just put susanoo up around both him and her thus rendering any attempt at stabbing him moot.



Doesn't he also have that shinra tensei stuff to pull items away? I'm also interested in how he lost control of his weapon as well.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 3, 2015)

Shin sr is basically a super Danzo.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Naruto and Sasuke were beaten by PIS, not these two clowns. There was a multitude of ways they could've dealt with the situation, especially Sasuke considering he only got stabbed saving Sarada when he could of just put susanoo up around both him and her thus rendering any attempt at stabbing him moot.



We still dont know what effect does the blood have... we saw Shin and hid dad manipulating stuff with their MS.

But the curse on the hand and the blood stuff could maybe pierce a chakra mode like Naruto has... maybe that turned the chakra mode off so the same would be with Susanoo.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Naruto and Sasuke were beaten by PIS, not these two clowns. There were a multitude of ways they could've dealt with the situation, especially Sasuke considering he only got stabbed saving Sarada when he could of just put susanoo up around both him and her thus rendering any attempt at stabbing him moot.



like

let's say dude reacted emotionally and went on "instinct"

the same dude saved his team w/ susanoo from infinite tsukiyomi ON INSTINCT

sasuke opens susanoo as a hobby, this must be the worst case of PIS in manga, up there with Obito's PIS when he fought against Kakashi. (though later kishi tried to justify that shit)


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> He used things that are more skilled. Like Minato was with FTG
> This guy uses MS for telekinetic stuff... blood ninjutsu , can paralize the enemy.
> Its a new style that doesnt evolve mech chakra and big explosion of fancy eye candy jutsu
> 
> ...



He needed massive PIS on the side of Naruto and Sasuke just to pull off what he did. Not exactly sure how that makes him all that impressive. In the straight up fight he had with Sasuke he got owned in seconds. Not to mention being straight up knocked out by Sakura. 

I'm with Vered on this one. He's not really impressive at all.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 3, 2015)

this chapter sounds confusing but good 


lol i feel sorry for Sakura though


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Mitsuki is all but confirmed too be an Otsutsuki and he looks exactly like Toneri and his name means full moon Kishimoto isn't exactly being subtle here.



being toneri's son is a bit of stretch but with this chapter the possibility of being an alien ninja skyrocketed i admit.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 3, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I take it back, Sakura wasn't too bad this chapter.


How 'bout dem Rinnegans?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 3, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Tho much stronger.... and smarter.



But a far worse written character.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> How 'bout dem Rinnegans?



As if Mangekyo was any better.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> He needed massive PIS on the side of Naruto and Sasuke just to pull off what he did. Not exactly sure how that makes him all that impressive. In the straight up fight he had with Sasuke he got owned in seconds. Not to mention being straight up knocked out by Sakura.
> 
> I'm with Vered on this one. He's not really impressive at all.



Like i said in that other post.



> We still dont know what effect does the blood have... we saw Shin and hid dad manipulating stuff with their MS.
> 
> But the curse on the hand and the blood stuff could maybe pierce a chakra mode like Naruto has... maybe that turned the chakra mode off so the same would be with Susanoo.




ALSO.....


In a straight up fight he didnt lose... Sasuke teleported and used the fireball, Baldy examined what Sasuke could do and got his sword and used the other shin as a shield.

He didnt got pawn he didnt shit on naruto or sasuke he just restricted them...  and got what he wanted.

I love skill more then fancy justu and splashy stuff.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 3, 2015)

Lets count what Shin and Danzo have demonstrated?

Shin:
-Some lame sharp steel weapon.
-Many sharingans.
-Pretty ordinary speed.
-MS.

Result: shit on Rinnegan Sasuke and KCM Naruto.

Danzo:
-Some lame sharp (Fuuton enhanced) steel weapon.
-Many sharingans.
-Ordinary speed.
-Mokuton.
-Summon.
-Izanagi.
-MS.

Result: Was shat on by full prepared MS Sasuke + some cheat like hawk.


fuck balance, ladies and gentlemens. because why? lame sasuke redeeming as father (which was fucking weird shit from the beginning) and weak plot progression.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> As if Mangekyo was any better.



that's what funny about Blink and Klue's wars. 
if Sasuke got trolled, both of them got trolled basically.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> that's what funny about Blink and Klue's wars.
> if Sasuke got trolled, both of them got trolled basically.



But the guy trolled them with Sharingan


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

How disappointed/underwhelmed are you NF?

("i'm reading to laugh" doesn't count)



Alkaid said:


> But the guy trolled them with Sharingan




Sasuke has EMS, dude has only MS


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> But a far worse written character.



Why ? Just because some fans think its shisui ?
He might have mention itachi cuz he was part of akatsuki or at one point he meet itachi and trained with him.

He mostly used implants to boost his power and he uses skill to attack. 
He didnt got power from sage of six paths god or other shit.


i really dont understand why would someone hate Baldy right now.

Let me guess cuz their favs got tricked ?


----------



## Rosi (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> As if Mangekyo was any better.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Like i said in that other post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes he did lose. He ended up on the ground with his face in the dirt. He could not best Sasuke in straight up combat. That was made abundantly clear. 

He needed massive PIS on the side of Naruto and Sasuke just to cause them any harm. Hell, it wouldn't of even worked had Sarada not been there because she was the only reason Sasuke took those knives to begin with seeing as he was protecting her. 

In terms of skill and ability he's simply not impressive in anyway in my eyes. I'll give him credit for using the kids as a means to harm Naruto and Sasuke though.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 3, 2015)

Rosi said:


>



Trollbito trolling even from after life.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Sasuke has EMS, dude has only MS


Only counts if he activated it

Otherwise, Rinnegan got pwned


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 3, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> How 'bout dem Rinnegans?



Indeed, a lot of Rinnegan abilities had to be absent so Sharingan could stand a chance.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 3, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Sasuke has EMS, dude has only MS



We don't know that

Onion-kun seems to have a lot of brothers


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 3, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Indeed, a lot of Rinnegan abilities had to be absent so Sharingan could stand a chance.


Kamui >>>>

And now we can add Telekinesis h4x to that group

I wonder what Kaguya was so scared of


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out exactly how the rinnegan got pwned.  Because Sasuke deliberately took the knives to protect Sarada?  Because he was hampered by PIS that prevented him from using susanoo (a sharingan ability)? 

Come on people. Use common sense.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 3, 2015)

*Well...*



The Faceless Man said:


> Why ? Just because some fans think its shisui ?
> He might have mention itachi cuz he was part of akatsuki or at one point he meet itachi and trained with him.
> 
> He mostly used implants to boost his power and he uses skill to attack.
> ...



That would be the case, however, what really drives people mad is why Sasuke or Naruto just didn't go into giant robot mode and vaporized him in two seconds like they would have done if wasn't for PIS.

This guy isn't bad, he got skill, it's just that making the heroes forget about their own counters makes him look cheap.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2015)

Gotta love how Sasuke is the embodiment of this Sharingan and Rinnegan rivalry by having both.

ck


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Yes he did lose. He ended up on the ground with his face in the dirt. He could not best Sasuke in straight up combat. That was made abundantly clear.
> 
> He needed massive PIS on the side of Naruto and Sasuke just to cause them any harm. Hell, it wouldn't of even worked had Sarada not been there because she was the only reason Sasuke took those knives to begin with seeing as he was protecting her.
> 
> In terms of skill and ability he's simply not impressive in anyway in my eyes.



He got up.... a fight doesnt end when your kicked on the ground 
Straight up combat against a "god" that has rinnegan ? WTF why would you use normal fight against Sasuke ?

It could be PIS if kishi doesnt show how naruto's kurama chakra turned off or why... and how did a sword cut trought that.
It can have an easy explination of blood ninjutsu canceling the chakra modes/avatars.
That would solve also the....why no susanoo.

That is called plot... not PIS when Sasuke got in the way and saved Sarada

Okay its not impressive for you... im guessing is not impressive for many cuz its not candy eye just or flashy.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 3, 2015)

Rinnegan soiled my baby


----------



## hokageyonkou (Jun 3, 2015)

give the credit where its due this guy almost killed sasuke,

why sasuke didn't use susanoo, i dont know.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

12 years have passed. 

one gets his mode deactivated. 

the other didn't learn any new jutsu. 

the last gets kidnapped. 

team fail. how i love  thee


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm gonna predict Mangekyo Sharingan > Rinne Sharingan


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Gotta love how Sasuke is the embodiment of this Sharingan and Rinnegan rivalry by having both.
> 
> ck



god no. he sucks at using them


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> That would be the case, however, what really drives people mad is why Sasuke or Naruto just didn't go into giant robot mode and vaporized him in two seconds like they would have done if wasn't for PIS.
> 
> This guy isn't bad, he got skill, it's just that making the heroes forget about their own counters makes him look cheap.



No fight in any manga goes with the heroes going full max out in the start of battle.
It goes with analize powers then counters and then plot... after that the ending.

And if they got in a mecha from the start that would let more people exposed. A mecha is not that fast and Baldy could use S/T for his advantage to snatch some peolple either from the mecha or before they get everyone in the mecha.

Sakura didnt even got there so.... she would not be saved so easily with the heros going full mecha from the start.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> He got up.... a fight doesnt end when your kicked on the ground :facpalm



Hence why I said he lost the straight up fight against Sasuke meaning he lost the head to head battle between them, which he did. Sasuke easily got the better of him.



> Straight up combat against a "god" that has rinnegan ? WTF why would you use normal fight against Sasuke ?



Irrelevant. All I was saying was that he lost the head to head skirmish. 



> It could be PIS if kishi doesnt show how naruto's kurama chakra turned off or why... and how did a sword cut trought that.
> It can have an easy explination of blood ninjutsu canceling the chakra modes/avatars.



And I'm pretty sure no explanation will be given.



> That is called plot... not PIS when Sasuke got in the way and saved Sarada



When Sasuke doesn't use an ability that can easily protect both him and her and keep him from getting skewered it certainly is PIS. 



> Okay its not impressive for you... im guessing is not impressive for many cuz its not candy eye just or flashy.



It's simply not impressive because he didn't do anything impressive in my eyes. He needed his opponents to suffer enormous amnesia just to get in the shots he ended up getting in. Has nothing to do it being flashy or destructive.


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Only counts if he activated it
> 
> Otherwise, Rinnegan got pwned



Lol, no!!

No Rinne techniques were outdone by MS.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 3, 2015)

If Kaguya was scared of _*Sharingan*_, #teamrinnegan will have to hold this loss.






And it's looking more and more likely. How does this bitch know about Amaterasu?


There will be no game 7.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Hence why I said he lost the straight up fight against Sasuke meaning he lost the head to head battle between them, which he did. Sasuke easily got the better of him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was battling to kidnap someone... that was his plan. There was no plan to go head to head.
Your imagination and fan fic...  You think that Baldy really tought that he can defeat head to head sasuke and naruto when he needed helped from shins and juubimon.

Will see if we do get an explination

Again we dont know how far was sarada and if the mech would have been faster then him just teleporting.
Cuz it matters... Going Full susanoo and protecting her takes more time then just bam teleport.

You are just assuming things cuz you didnt got all the info.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> Lol, no!!
> 
> No Rinne techniques were outdone by MS.



I honestly don't get it. People are trying to downplay the rinnegan based on nothing.

As I said earlier:



> I'm trying to figure out exactly how the rinnegan got pwned.  Because Sasuke deliberately took the knives to protect Sarada?  Because he was hampered by PIS that prevented him from using susanoo (a sharingan ability)?
> 
> Come on people. Use common sense.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> Lol, no!!
> 
> No Rinne techniques were outdone by MS.


Yes they were.

Rinnegan got dat work. No shame in your loss.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> Lol, no!!
> 
> No Rinne techniques were outdone by MS.



Klue i got alliens and guns/chakra weapons 
My dreams are finally here 

Mayan god confirmed


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 3, 2015)

*Well...*

The enemy deserve praise for countering Naruto with some sort of seal but Sasuke has no excuses for not using Susanoo when it was a no brainer.

He summoned it's ribcage faster than the Raikage at full speed or Juubito but he suddenly forgets about it in the face of a knife barrage?

Unless those knifes are hypersonic as the eight gate then it is PIS.


----------



## ZE (Jun 3, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> If Kaguya was scared of _*Sharingan*_, #teamrinnegan will have to hold this loss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't Naruto say she knows all jutsus that ever existed? With haren no jutsu being the exception.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> He was battling to kidnap someone... that was his plan. There was no plan to go head to head.



That doesn't really matter. He ended up going head to head with Sasuke anyway and lost.



> Your imagination and fan fic...  You think that Baldy really tought that he can defeat head to head sasuke and naruto when he needed helped from shins and juubimon.



*Sigh* you lack reading comprehension.



> Will see if we do get an explination



We certainly will.



> Again we dont know how far was sarada and if the mech would have been faster then him just teleporting.
> Cuz it matters... Going Full susanoo and protecting her takes more time then just bam teleport.



Sarada is right next to Sasuke in the spoilers  So unless he magically moves far away then he easily could've activated susanoo and kept both of them safe. But of course that didn't happen as PIS is too common a thing in this series.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> The enemy deserve praise for countering Naruto with some sort of seal but *Sasuke has no excuses for not using Susanoo when it was a no brainer.
> 
> He summoned it's ribcage faster than the Raikage at full speed or Juubito but he suddenly forgets about it in the face of a knife barrage?*
> 
> Unless those knifes are hypersonic as the eight gate then it is PIS.



We could get explinations... distance being to far and the mech slower then teleport.
Rib cage and long ass susanoo arm to get there would make a difference.

not saying that its not PIS... just that we need to wait for full chapter.

and yes he should get some praise... got the job done against 2 gods with tricks and not stupid nijutsu bomb power or mecha power or other shit


----------



## ZE (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Ouch, it's this weapon:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was some kind of pistol or something.[/FONT]



What about the aliens?


----------



## N120 (Jun 3, 2015)

Shin: freeze ninja girl! The game is up.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 3, 2015)

My reaction to the recent spoilers :


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2015)

Double Kamui>Rinnegan the only counter to Kamui is itself.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> If Kaguya was scared of _*Sharingan*_, #teamrinnegan will have to hold this loss.



she was contemplating where to send him iirc

the ice planet was a no go, because Amaterasu

that is why she mentions it 




> And it's looking more and more likely. How does this bitch know about Amaterasu?



she says "he's the Indra's reincarnation, so he has Amaterasu"

obviously this heavily implies that Indra had Amaterasu and all his reincarnations do too


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> That doesn't really matter. He ended up going head to head with Sasuke anyway and lost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It matters alot from plot point to plan point... your just in denial. Head to head battle is only in your fan fic since clearly the villain didnt want to do that.

She is also behind naruto... they clearly moved.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 3, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Why ? Just because some fans think its shisui ?
> He might have mention itachi cuz he was part of akatsuki or at one point he meet itachi and trained with him.
> 
> He mostly used implants to boost his power and he uses skill to attack.
> ...



That's a stupid assessment. Danzou's just a better written character in general based on who he is to the plot, everything that revolved around him and hell, from a uniqueness he's got this guy beaten. He loved Konoha but the heroes disliked him, he did anything for the village's safety and that in turn made him an "evil good guy" in the eyes of most readers and the main protatonists which is rare to this series. Once you broke down the layers to his character revolving around his rivalry with Sarutobi, his connection to the Uchihas, his impact on the village, his change in character, how persistent he was with his goals and furthermore how fighting style, it's not comparable. Danzou was also in the manga a good while. 

I don't see how anyone can say Danzou isn't going to end up as the far better written character when this guy is all said and done. Danzou's one of the best written characters in this entire series. Yeah we haven't seen everything from this guy yet but to surpass Danzou as a character, written-wise? Do you know what you're saying?

It's not happening with this bum. 

Finally, it's not even about what happened to Naruto and Sasuke, it's about him in general. Most people on this forum, hell most posts on the internet that I've seen agree. He's just not that great from a character standpoint.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That's a stupid assessment. Danzou's just a better written character in general based on who he is to the plot, everything that revolved around him and hell, from a uniqueness he's got this guy beaten. He loved Konoha but the heroes disliked him, he did anything for the village's safety and that in turn made him an "evil good guy" in the eyes of most readers which is rare to this series. Once you broke down the layers to his character revolving around his rivalry with Sarutobi, his connection to the Uchihas, his impact on the village, his change in character, how persistent he was with his goals and furthermore how fighting style, it's not comparable. Danzou was also in the manga a good while.
> 
> I don't see how anyone can say Danzou isn't going to end up as the far better written character when this guy is all said and done. Danzou's one of the best characters in this entire series. Yeah we haven't seen everything from this guy yet but to surpass Danzou as a character, written-wise?
> 
> ...



You didnt make any argument of why his bad.
You know why ?

Cuz we dont know shit about him... we just know that he says his uchiha shin and wants to remake akatsuki... we dont know his final goal or who he really is.
I dont know how you can judge him.

You can compare him with Danzo based on powers but as character we dont have info about baldy.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 3, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Double Kamui>Rinnegan the only counter to Kamui is itself.


Well that's not fair, cause dbl Kamui > everything pretty much. 

There's a reason Obito was the only guy to never be given the full set of eyes until he was on his death bed and not interested in fighting


----------



## Gunners (Jun 3, 2015)

On a real, this villain looks as though he was fished out from one of Jiraiya's early novels. I doubt he is a major player.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> It matters alot from plot point to plan point... your just in denial. *Head to head battle is only in your fan fic since clearly the villain didnt want to do that.*
> 
> She is also behind naruto... they clearly moved.



He didn't?

He knew beforehand Sakura was going to enter the battle and kick his sorry ass? 
All in order to kidnap her?
When did that happen?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> It matters alot from plot point to plan point... your just in denial. Head to head battle is only in your fan fic since clearly the villain didnt want to do that


.

No it doesn't matter as it makes no difference whether it was his intention to fight head to head or not. He ended up doing so regardless and he lost. Last time I'm saying it. 



> She is also behind naruto... they clearly moved.




Nothing thus far has suggested that there's a significant distance between them. Nothing at all.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> He didn't?
> 
> He knew beforehand Sakura was going to enter the battle and kick his sorry ass?
> All in order to kidnap her?
> When did that happen?



He wanted to kidnap Sarada... got second prize.
He clearly knows not to fuck with this guys.


But he wants to operate something so i guess its not a bad prize.




Altair21 said:


> .
> 
> No it doesn't matter as it makes no difference whether it was his intention to fight head to head or not. He ended up doing so regardless and he lost. Last time I'm saying it.
> 
> ...



already said my point... only in your fan fic was that a head to head fight when baldy analized sasuke teleport and catched his sword then used it vs naruto...
sasuke could have wanted a face to face battle this guy didnt offer that.

its like you going to a fight you kick a guy in the face and his down then he gets up and stabs you...
and you say hey i won the punch battle cuz clearly that was a punch battle 

nothing at all suggest that there isnt any explination available in the chapter since its not out yet... and we dont have the pages.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 3, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> He wanted to kidnap Sarada... got second prize.
> I doubt his dumb to go head to head when he needs shin and juubimon and already knows how strong this guys are.
> 
> But he wants to operate something so i guess its not a bad prize.
> ...



You're the only one with fan-fiction here. Fact is Sasuke and Shin had a head to head skirmish and it was Sasuke who got the better of him in it.

That's a simple fact as that's what's clearly shown on the pages. Deny it till your blue in the face for all I care. It won't change what happened.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 3, 2015)

Gunners said:


> On a real, this villain looks as though he was fished out from one of Jiraiya's early novels. I doubt he is a major player.



This guy gets it. Accept the gaiden for what it is and realize this guy is fodder


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Ouch, it's this weapon:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was some kind of pistol or something.[/FONT]



Aw no ninja guns.

Looks like a giant Hiraishin Kunai without the handle.


----------



## vered (Jun 3, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Yes they were.
> 
> Rinnegan got dat work. No shame in your loss.



He  only used the Rinnegan once this chapter and when he did he easily pawned the guy.
PIS doesn't equate to anything other than a plot device, especially since Sasuke didn't use even Susanoo or his sharingan techs to prevent himself from getting stabbed and save Sarada.
You can't use PIS as your argument about anything.


----------



## Salada (Jun 3, 2015)

@Rai 

Can you please tell why sasuke is angry at Sakura ? Is the " sasuke and Sakura blah blah"  sasuke scolding Sakura ? 


Seriously if anyone should get angry it's sakura .


----------



## vered (Jun 3, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Double Kamui>Rinnegan the only counter to Kamui is itself.



Inaccurate, since Obito himself was willing to give up his Kamui eye to get the full pair of the Rinnegan , but it was so hard for him to control it since he wasn't the true owner of the eyes so he had no other choice but to take just one eye.(that was explained to us in the battle against Madara).


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

Sasuke The one with Powers of The Rinne and Mangekyo.. Last Stop.

RINNE MANGEKYO BITCHES Im taking this a step further.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> This guy gets it. Accept the gaiden for what it is and realize this guy is fodder



He really is. This trick only worked because it caught Naruto by surprise (and even then he heals) and Sasuke for some reason or another forgot he had Susanoo(plot), besides that he was clearly outmatched. This ain't the beyond Kaguya level guy they're looking for. And with Naruto and Sasuke now knowing the trick this guy won't even  get this far again. I agree he isn't that impressive. He's just a creepier Danzou with an Itachi obsession.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

he got apparently one shotted by Sakura 

so yeah, he isn't that impressive

for now he just seems to have a jobber aura, him or Sakura


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Salada said:


> @Rai
> 
> Can you please tell why sasuke is angry at Sakura ? Is the " sasuke and Sakura blah blah"  sasuke scolding Sakura ?
> 
> ...



Rai says he doesn't read Japanese. 

He's going off Sasuke's facial expression.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

Maybe Kishi did read too much Bleach lately. 

Yhwach is also full of eyes.

Wonder if Kubo was also infected by Kishi's eye obsession in general. LOL


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 3, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> *You didnt make any argument of why his bad.
> You know why ?*
> 
> Cuz we dont know shit about him... we just know that he says his uchiha shin and wants to remake akatsuki... we dont know his final goal or who he really is.
> ...



What? 

My first post is, literally, "and a far worse written character" meaning he's a far worse written character than Danzou. Did I say this guy was bad? If so show me. I said that Danzou's one of the best written characters in this series, he was in this series a good while and given how unique he was overall that remains. 

Just because we haven't seen everything coming from him doesn't mean he can eclipse Danzou from a character standpoint, that's ridiculous. Kishi's already fucked up multiple characters in this Gaiden, multiple plot points and scenarios and you mean to tell me he can't fuck up this one guy and he'll be a greatly written character just because we don't know? Going by your logic, this guy can pull the sun to the planet as a jutsu simply because we don't know too right? What we do know is that he's a bald Akatsuki member who apparently clones himself, he doesn't seem interesting and he doesn't have a pull on the story of a level of Danzou. Not to the level of Sasori, Deidara, hell not to the pull of a Kisame. 

He's a joke man. Even if we find out more about him it's clear as day he's not as greatly written as Danzou. 

Just take it and leave it.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 3, 2015)

Sakura got kidnapped? Bahaha this is starting to sound like the last.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

on the subject of Yhwach

I actually find Shin's design slightly better than Soul King Yhwach's

which isn't saying much because it's quite shit


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What?
> 
> My first post is, literally, "and a far worse written character" meaning he's a far worse written character than Danzou. Did I say this guy was bad? If so show me. I said that Danzou's one of the best written characters in this series, he was in this series a good while and given how unique he was overall that remains.
> 
> ...



this is your assumption.... we know danzo but not this guy so we cant compare.
we need to learn baldy then compare

im just saying we dont know if it can be better then danzo... it has potential.
we cant say how is he without no clear foundation on this character


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 3, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Sakura got kidnapped? Bahaha this is starting to sound like the last.



It does sound like the last, compared to the lasts heroine being thrown in a cage and doing nothing.


----------



## Zef (Jun 3, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Sakura got kidnapped? Bahaha this is starting to sound like the last.



This is exactly what this is.

>Hinata gets kidnapped by Toneri
>Sakura gets kidnapped by "Shin"


Both villains are filler garbage.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 3, 2015)

Yeah let's hope this Gaiden isn't going into a full nose dive. Not to be a pessimist, but it's starting to feel that way lol.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 3, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> this is your assumption.... we know danzo but no this guy so we cant compare.
> we need to learn baldy then compare
> 
> im just saying we dont know if it can be better then danzo... it has potential.
> we cant say how is he without no clear foundation on this character



Going by your logic of "well we don't fully know anything is possible" in your eyes this guy can pull the Sun to the Earth in 3 seconds to kill anyone. Going by your logic of "we don't fully know anything is possible" that means Itachi is still alive, Boruto is the evil Akatsuki baldy using a jutsu not even Naruto can do. Going by your logic of "we don't fully know anything is possible" Sarada's true parents are Danzou and a female Orochimaru. 

It's called taking everything presented to you and accurately predicting. It's the same thing most smart posters did when we predicted that Obito was Tobi. It's the same thing most smart posters did when we predicted that Sasuke would turn after the numerous hints. It's the same thing we smart posters did when we predicted that Naruto and Sasuke would be the final fight of the series. 

This guy is a worse written character than Danzou, he's a filler villain. 

That's the last I'm saying to you about the obvious. If you disagree I'd like a "I was wrong" when he's all roasted inside of his casket.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2015)

My main problem with Baldy is that he is either a "main" Zetsu-thing with numerous lesser ones at his command or an Oro experiment. Besides he is a copycat with his Akatsuki revival goal and seems to lack originality in terms of plans. Also most likely just an expendable minion to some much more dangerous foe whom Naruto and Sasuke will be able to match regardless of how much trouble they got with Baldy.

He looks a bit to monstrous for readers to find him really cool, he got no deep bond with either main character despite calling himself an Uchiha not any connection to past events that does not seem to be recently invented.

It would be better if he was some legendary Uchiha mentioned like 300 chapters ago or some legendary Otsutsuki who ties somehow into Hagoromo's/Kaguya's story.

That said his abilities are cool and more ninja like than DBZ nukes and mechas. He seems a skillful type like Minato was shown before the 4 Shinobi War.

Also he is a cunning and a devious foe if he aimed at Salad expecting that Sasuke would act as he did. Or using a sneak sword attack at Naruto.

Its a shame many can't take him seriously as the power of most characters is usually gauged by how big an explosion one can make rather than skill.

It is difficult to write a Naruto or Sasuke fight when we know what crazy DBZ stuff they got and we find it difficult to believe why do they not use it.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 3, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> Sasuke's _"My body moved on its own"_ moment protecting Sarada.
> 
> Naruto is stabbed by Father.
> 
> ...


Almost.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 3, 2015)

it sounds like fucking Kakashi gaiden


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

my main problem wtih Baldy is that his opponents needed to be hit by plot for him to appear somewhat capable

though that still might actually not be the case, so my opinion of him might change


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 3, 2015)

Hax gotta be out of this world for a sasuke's generic blade(it looks alot different from his kusanagi) to pierce through naruto's abdomen in a chakra shroud. What is going on this chapter this bald dude doing everything he shouldn't be able too.

Sasuke just leaping in front of death for sarada without a shield is just family drama related stuff which this entire gaiden is related around so meh. Gotta power-up sarada's sharingan somehow.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> My main problem with Baldy is that he is either a "main" Zetsu-thing with numerous lesser ones at his command or an Oro experiment. Besides he is a copycat with his Akatsuki revival goal and seems to lack originality in terms of plans. Also most likely just an expendable minion to some much more dangerous foe whom Naruto and Sasuke will be able to match regardless of how much trouble they got with Baldy.
> 
> He looks a bit to monstrous for readers to find him really cool, he got no deep bond with either main character despite calling himself an Uchiha not any connection to past events that does not seem to be recently invented.
> 
> ...



There's that and from what we know of this chapter we clearly see  that even without using their nukes the guy is still pretty meh. Naruto can regen and the only hit he got off Sasuke wasn't because he was targetting Sasuke, he targetted Sarada. And even then you know that hit shouldn't even have happened because he has Susanoo to block. So you already know that even without their nukes the guy can't really tango with Naruto or Sasuke.

@black

Pretty sure it's still kusanagi it just has a different hilt again.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Going by your logic of "well we don't fully know anything is possible" in your eyes this guy can pull the Sun to the Earth in 3 seconds to kill anyone. Going by your logic of "we don't fully know anything is possible" that means Itachi is still alive, Boruto is the evil Akatsuki baldy using a jutsu not even Naruto can do. Going by your logic of "we don't fully know anything is possible" Sarada's true parents are Danzou and a female Orochimaru.
> 
> It's called taking everything presented to you and accurately predicting. It's the same thing most smart posters did when we predicted that Obito was Tobi. It's the same thing most smart posters did when we predicted that Sasuke would turn after the numerous hints. It's the same thing we smart posters did when we predicted that Naruto and Sasuke would be the final fight of the series.
> 
> ...



you exagerate... the options are open wide for this villain... accurate prediction can be wrong to cuz twists... and its kind of rare to predict that good.
okay you will get that... we will debate more in the future.

its okay to debate... better then kids measuring power shit and other drama stuff


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't get what Baldy wants an operation for. Does he not have enough eyes as it is?

Need more onions?

Itachi facial transplant?


----------



## MS81 (Jun 3, 2015)

I can guarantee that Sasuke, Naruto, and sakura will fight main antagonist while Lee, kakashi and shikamaru will take care of baldy uchiha.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> I don't get what Baldy wants an operation for. Does he not have enough eyes as it is?
> 
> Need more onions?
> 
> Itachi facial transplant?



more shins or a special kind of transplant...


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm going ahead and call bullshit on Sakura landing a hit on Baldy, considering he's got omnidirectional vision (I wonder...), unless he's just really that slow


----------



## NW (Jun 3, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Hax gotta be out of this world for a sasuke's generic blade(it looks alot different from his kusanagi) to pierce through naruto's abdomen in a chakra shroud. *What is going on this chapter this bald dude doing everything he shouldn't be able too.*
> 
> Sasuke just leaping in front of death for sarada without a shield is just family drama related stuff which this entire gaiden is related around so meh. Gotta power-up sarada's sharingan somehow.


How do you know he shouldn't be able to? U mad?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> I'm going ahead and call bullshit on Sakura landing a hit on Baldy, considering he's got omnidirectional vision, unless he's just really that slow



Sakura goes from the leaf hospital to the tower in like two seconds 

QUEEN of speed


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> or maybe Shinra Tensei was unique to Nagato
> 
> just like Limbo and switcharoo are unique to Madara and Sauce respectively



But Madaras and Nagatos Rinnegan was the same one.



Hussain said:


> Why the hell are people being surprised?
> 
> Did not Nagato use cannons, and missiles?
> the Raikage in the last had a chakra cannon that can blow up the moon, no?



You forgot to mention the Anti-Aircraft Guns that Toneri's puppets were using when Naruto and Co stormed the castle.



Gabe said:


> Didn't kishi say somewhere he was a science fiction fan or I remember wrong



I believe in his most recent interview (with Oda) he stated that he was interested in writing a science fiction. I thought he was talking about for a new series when he said that.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

MS81 said:


> I can guarantee that Sasuke, Naruto, and sakura will fight main antagonist while Lee, kakashi and shikamaru will take care of baldy uchiha.



Nah, it's too personal for Sasuke now. Targets him, tries to kill his kid, incidently kidnaps his wife(not really but whatever), guy worships Itachi. This all screams screwed by Sasuke's hand....then they encounter the being beyond Kaguya.

All I need is for Sasuke to perform the famous lines from Taken.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> I'm going ahead and call bullshit on Sakura landing a hit on Baldy, considering he's got omnidirectional vision, unless he's just really that slow



this is just like the Kaguya incident

Sakura's nerf no jutsu in action, but now after the time skip it got powered up to being an aura that affects Sasuke and Naruto too 



			
				Waka said:
			
		

> But Madaras and Nagatos Rinnegan was the same one.



Ashura's dna affects doujutsus as we saw with Danzou


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

But what I really wanted to ask 
can he in fact see through his other eyes? Or at least through the eyes on his head?



Did that eye move because of the telekinesis he's using on other Shin, or did it move because he took a look behind him to see Sasuke's fireball coming at him? Maybe both?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> But what I really wanted to ask
> can he in fact see through his other eyes? Or at least through the eyes on his head?



that's how he saw the Goukakyu, apparently

at least this scan and trans imply that


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 3, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Hax gotta be out of this world for a sasuke's generic blade(it looks alot different from his kusanagi) to pierce through naruto's abdomen in a chakra shroud. What is going on this chapter this bald dude doing everything he shouldn't be able too.
> 
> Sasuke just leaping in front of death for sarada without a shield is just family drama related stuff which this entire gaiden is related around so meh. Gotta power-up sarada's sharingan somehow.



Sasueks actually in naruto's shroud..Diont get mad we are only here for hokage naruto he's got this guy in the gaiden and oro to beat up in boruto movie.
It works out well for us naruto fans.We get to see kageruto.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

Could it be he wants Sakura to give him a new right arm? I've yet to see an arm in that right sleeve, unless I overlooked something.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> I don't get what Baldy wants an operation for. Does he not have enough eyes as it is?
> 
> Need more onions?
> 
> Itachi facial transplant?



He has five eyes. Maybe he wants six, the magical number.



Platypus said:


> I'm going ahead and call bullshit on Sakura landing a hit on Baldy, considering he's got omnidirectional vision (I wonder...), unless he's just really that slow



He doesn't have one on top of his head. That's where he wants to get one now.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

ch1p said:


> He has five eyes. Maybe he wants six, the magical number.



but he did not need Sakura to transplant the other ones 

maybe he actually has a little trouble with handling the strain and needs some kind of stabilization


----------



## falconzx (Jun 3, 2015)

ch1p said:


> He has five eyes. Maybe he wants six, the magical number.
> .



Isn't 3 or 7 the magical number ?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

falconzx said:


> Isn't 3 or 7 the magical number ?



ch1p suspects the eyes on his head are linked to the Six Paths technique, hence him needing 6 eyes in total up there.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

falconzx said:


> Isn't 3 or 7 the magical number ?



in Kishi's manga?

more like cursed numbers


----------



## Hexa (Jun 3, 2015)

How would they find Sakura?  I guess Naruto can scout?  Even then it seems uncertain.

Don't quite get where the plot goes from here.  It doesn't seem like Naruto and Sasuke would continue with their plan to meet up with Orochimaru.  Sarada and ChouChou ought to be taken back to Konoha, too.


----------



## N120 (Jun 3, 2015)

Didn't kishi say his son reads the manga and gives him ideas.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 3, 2015)

N120 said:


> Didn't kishi say his son reads the manga and gives him ideas.



I thought that was for potentially new jutsu. I don't think he's actually letting his son write the plot, but everything's possible at this point


----------



## N120 (Jun 3, 2015)

Atleast kishis son is creative.


----------



## YMICrazy (Jun 3, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> Sasueks actually in naruto's shroud..Diont get mad we are only here for hokage naruto he's got this guy in the gaiden and oro to beat up in boruto movie.
> It works out well for us naruto fans.We get to see kageruto.



That's actually a good point I didn't notice. He was in his shroud and it must work a lot like susanoo where the user can be grabbed by under their feet. The bald one likely noticed it was the perfect opportunity to injure him out since he had a sense of safety and could use sasuke's own weapon to disable the shroud for a while and target salad while getting sasuke. Naruto blocked those blades with his shroud a chapter back while protecting salad but attacking from within the shroud is a different story.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 3, 2015)

ch1p said:


> He has five eyes. Maybe he wants six, the magical number.



You're forgetting the ones on his arm. He could want her to create a right arm for him as was said before I guess.


----------



## Kazhmiran (Jun 3, 2015)

Hexa said:


> How would they find Sakura?  I guess Naruto can scout?  Even then it seems uncertain.
> 
> Don't quite get where the plot goes from here.  It doesn't seem like Naruto and Sasuke would continue with their plan to meet up with Orochimaru.  Sarada and ChouChou ought to be taken back to Konoha, too.



I think, they make changes to the plan..  bye bye Orochimaru


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2015)

Maybe they go to oro because he may know where baldy's lab is especially if he had anything to do with him.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> this is just like the Kaguya incident
> 
> Sakura's nerf no jutsu in action, but now after the time skip it got powered up to being an aura that affects Sasuke and Naruto too
> 
> ...



No we didn't. Only you think that.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

Max Thunder said:


> No we didn't. Only you think that.


----------



## Kazhmiran (Jun 3, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Maybe they go to oro because he may know where baldy's lab is especially if he had anything to do with him.


then we will wait and see ...


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 3, 2015)

Hexa said:


> How would they find Sakura?  I guess Naruto can scout?  Even then it seems uncertain.
> 
> Don't quite get where the plot goes from here.  It doesn't seem like Naruto and Sasuke would continue with their plan to meet up with Orochimaru.  Sarada and ChouChou ought to be taken back to Konoha, too.



I guess that's where Sakura can come in handy. The girls are well passed the point of liability.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Hexa said:


> How would they find Sakura?  I guess Naruto can scout?  Even then it seems uncertain.
> 
> Don't quite get where the plot goes from here.  It doesn't seem like Naruto and Sasuke would continue with their plan to meet up with Orochimaru.  Sarada and ChouChou ought to be taken back to Konoha, too.



All logic dictates they should send the girls home buut this is Sarada's trip and Chouchou is her number 2. So they'll probably track down Oro and Taka next.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> All logic dictates they should send the girls home buut this is Sarada's trip and Chouchou is her number 2. So they'll probably track down Oro and Taka next.



eh

Shin can teleport where ever he wants and had no trouble teleporting to Sarada's location the previous chapter

so why is it not the most safe for her to stick with the two strongest characters again?


----------



## MS81 (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Nah, it's too personal for Sasuke now. Targets him, tries to kill his kid, incidently kidnaps his wife(not really but whatever), guy worships Itachi. This all screams screwed by Sasuke's hand....then they encounter the being beyond Kaguya.
> 
> All I need is for Sasuke to perform the famous lines from Taken.



Well Sasuke will take on baldy uchiha and Naruto will take on main villain?!?!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> eh
> 
> Shin can teleport where ever he wants and had no trouble teleporting to Sarada's location the previous chapter
> 
> so why is it not the most safe for her to stick with the two strongest characters again?



Or you know the hokage can just stay in his village with them too. But that ain't happening. They're coming along for the ride.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Or you know the hokage can just stay in his village with them too. But that ain't happening. They're coming along for the ride.



of course

neo Oro is too much for Sauce to handle alone


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

MS81 said:


> Well Sasuke will take on baldy uchiha and Naruto will take on main villain?!?!



Why can't he do both? Take on this Danzou reject and then take on the main threat with Naruto. Never stopped him before and we know Naruto can't take on that thing alone.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Or you know the hokage can just stay in his village with them too. But that ain't happening. They're coming along for the ride.



But that would mean he would have to babysit Sarada while doing paperwork AND dealing with Boruto's "why Sarada but not me"

Naruto be like "fuck that shit, I'm going on a field trip with Sasuke"


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> of course
> 
> neo Oro is too much for Sauce to handle alone



Sure....we'll roll with that. Pretty sure Uncle Oro wants to see the new baby Uchiha, granted he really shouldn't be allowed within 10 miles of her.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 3, 2015)

Hexa said:


> How would they find Sakura?  I guess Naruto can scout?  Even then it seems uncertain.
> 
> Don't quite get where the plot goes from here.  It doesn't seem like Naruto and Sasuke would continue with their plan to meet up with Orochimaru.  Sarada and ChouChou ought to be taken back to Konoha, too.



It's really a story for the Uchiha family, so I think Sasuke will find a way to get to wherever baldy is hiding. I don't think it's a coincidence that Sakura has to work on a child, so we'll see some motifs created here around caring for kids or whatever.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Sure....we'll roll with that. Pretty sure Uncle Oro wants to see the new baby Uchiha, granted he really shouldn't be allowed within 10 miles of her.



well... he is practically her godfather

that gives him some rights, no?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> well... he is practically her godfather
> 
> that gives him some rights, no?



Probably not but just for the sake of hilarity let's say it does.


----------



## Indra (Jun 3, 2015)

This chapter is true jimmy rustler by spoilers alone

Sasuke nerf
Naruto nerf
Sakura does something and then gets kidnapped 


Damn you Kishi. I hope he does something to repent thy evil sins


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Probably not but just for the sake of hilarity let's say it does.



then Sarada just needs to meet him

especially since he played such a big, positive role in her father's life 

oh the stories that he can tell her about her papa...


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 3, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> well... he is practically her godfather
> 
> that gives him some rights, no?



Kukukuku...Sarada-kun~


----------



## MS81 (Jun 3, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Why can't he do both? Take on this Danzou reject and then take on the main threat with Naruto. Never stopped him before and we know Naruto can't take on that thing alone.



Sasuke is not getting the spotlight on both buddy.
If anything he'll start fighting baldy uchiha then shikamaru with kakashi and the rest of k12 will arrive.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

MS81 said:


> Sasuke is not getting the spotlight on both buddy.
> If anything he'll start fighting baldy uchiha then shikamaru with kakashi and the rest of k12 will arrive.



Nonsense he'll do what he always. Take the spotlight on one and share the spotlight with Naruto on the other.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 3, 2015)

Eh, MS powers are super deadly without knowledge.  Sasuke and Naruto would be in a way worse position if Shin had Kamui or Kotoamatsukami or something.

But, unless the guy has some more tricks, I don't see what he's going to do the next time he fights Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm unsure of how to feel right now. Anyone who can outclass naruto or sasuke is an extremely powerful ninja, but anyone who sakura actually knocks unconscious is a weak failure...so is baldy an extremely weak powerful failure of a ninja?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 3, 2015)

This might have been pointed out, but what happend to Sasuke's Rinnegan?




Is it not suppose to have tomoes? like he had when he first got his Rinnegan..


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Jun 3, 2015)

Perhaps I'm just going to pretend Naruto and Sasuke are...out of practice. 

And I hope by now Sakura has awakened her once much-anticipated genjutsu potential.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 3, 2015)

LegendarySaiyan, Probably just an omission. Its power is still the same obviously


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 3, 2015)

I was wrong. Sakura actually gets kidnapped, I want to see how the rest reacts to that.
What this I hear about Sasuke being angry with her or something? Why would he be mad.
and why is Naruto and Sasuke off their game? LOL
I can't wait till the chapter comes out, I'm ready


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Hexa said:


> Eh, MS powers are super deadly without knowledge.  Sasuke and Naruto would be in a way worse position if Shin had Kamui or Kotoamatsukami or something.
> 
> But, unless the guy has some more tricks, I don't see what he's going to do the next time he fights Naruto and Sasuke.



Sums up my opinion. If that is all they have to worry then he's done.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 3, 2015)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> This might have been pointed out, but what happend to Sasuke's Rinnegan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His eyes are squinted so his eyelids are probably obstructing them


----------



## Za Fuuru (Jun 3, 2015)

This doesn't look good at all. Looks like filler


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> His eyes are squinted so his eyelids are probably obstructing them



Art error or Perhaps the tomoes only appear when he has Sharingan powers activated in it ya know like when he casted Amaterasu through that eye.


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 3, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> I was wrong. Sakura actually gets kidnapped, I want to see how the rest reacts to that.
> *What this I hear about Sasuke being angry with her or something? Why would he be mad*.
> and why is Naruto and Sasuke off their game? LOL
> I can't wait till the chapter comes out, I'm ready


Just Sasuke beign Sasuke, nothing new to see here


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2015)

MarcAlmond said:


> Just Sasuke beign Sasuke, nothing new to see here



im still waiting for sasuke to throw a chidori at her.....sasuke has thrown a chidori at all of his closest friends except for juugo.....


----------



## Rai (Jun 3, 2015)

I think the shin clones did an organ transplant between baldy and Shin? ( not sure about this part)

Fixed that part.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 3, 2015)

So Naruto gets hurt from Sasuke's sword being teleported into him? Not really surprising considering Sasuke could stab Juubi Jin Madara through with a blade.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I think the shin clones did an organ transplant between baldy and Shin? ( not sure about this part)
> 
> Fixed that part.



Well that sucks.


----------



## tkpirate (Jun 3, 2015)

so that stab didn't effect Naruto at all or it did?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> so that stab didn't effect Naruto at all or it did?



It sorta does, it turns off his Kurama mode due to what baldy does to Sasuke?s katana.


----------



## tkpirate (Jun 3, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> It sorta does, it turns off his Kurama mode due to what baldy does to Sasuke?s katana.



it's probably because of the markings in Sasuke's sword.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> it's probably because of the markings in Sasuke's sword.



That baldy placed so yeah, but then Naruto pulls it out.


----------



## Seiji (Jun 3, 2015)

> Sauce telling his daughter to shut up
> Both he and Nardo get stab
> Sakura saves Sauce


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 3, 2015)

Naruto and Sasuke getting owned by a fodder villain like this is beyond pathetic. 

Kishi couldn't hope to do realistic power-scaling in such a short series so he really should have avoided anything like this. Oops.



Za Fuuru said:


> This doesn't look good at all. Looks like filler



Aw are people mad that Sakura comes to the rescue?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 3, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> Aw are people mad that Sakura comes to the rescue?



Probably.
Sakura finally comes in and saves their asses.
I?m practically happy.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 3, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Art error or Perhaps the tomoes only appear when he has Sharingan powers activated in it ya know like when he casted Amaterasu through that eye.



I agree. 

The reason Sasuke doesn't have any tomoes is simple: it's either an art error or he's somehow found a way to turn down his Rinnegan powers and when he gets serious, the tomoes appear. 

It's Sasuke so anything's possible.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 3, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto and Sasuke getting owned by a fodder villain like this is beyond pathetic.
> 
> Kishi couldn't hope to do realistic power-scaling in such a short series so he really should have avoided anything like this. Oops.


The stab is more of an inconvenience for Naruto (and from Sasuke's sword which can damage Juubi Jin Madara) and Sasuke was protecting his daughter. Though why didn't he use Susano'o there?


----------



## N120 (Jun 4, 2015)

baldy teleports sasukes sword to attack anruto? That's pretty sick.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2015)

all this by an itachi fanboy 

even his sacrifice takes only two small panels   
poor madamadara


----------



## vered (Jun 4, 2015)

Going by the pic the lv of PIS is amazing here.
Sasuke just stands in the way of the blades like Susanoo or any other dont exist.
he doesn't even use the switch power, he just steps to the side and stand in the way.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2015)

vered said:


> Going by the pic the lv of PIS is amazing here.
> Sasuke just stands in the way of the blades like Susanoo or any other dont exist.
> he doesn't even use the switch power, he just steps to the side and stand in the way.



its like he forgot how itachi used susano'o to protect him that one time


----------



## Sora (Jun 4, 2015)

could have used his susanoo

I hope kishi explains this


EDIT: holy shit Sakura


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> all this by an itachi fanboy
> 
> even his sacrifice takes only two small panels
> poor madamadara



What a jobber Sasuke has become


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

> I hope kishi explains this



Kishi explaining anything


The dumb thing with that is that he could have jump in the way and swapped with Baldy at the same time. considering what he did with the younger shin in the few pages earlier.. but kishi forgot it already


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2015)

quality isn't good but is sakura making the same she does when she punches naruto in the panel before the last?


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't know why Sasuke didn't activate Susanoo....there is no reason why he shouldn't...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 4, 2015)

Eh...so let me get this straight....

Sakura has a serious face on when she hits baldy and then all of a sudden she gets the wacky anime overreacting face as she does when she hits Naruto when it's for comedic purposes? 

Is this supposed to be more funny than serious?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

> I don't know why Sasuke didn't activate Susanoo....there is no reason why he shouldn't...



He didn't even need susanoo he could have swapped with baldy..


----------



## santanico (Jun 4, 2015)

for the sake of a parent/child moment, good one kishi


----------



## Klue (Jun 4, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> I don't know why Sasuke didn't activate Susanoo....there is no reason why he shouldn't...



Because Kishi.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> He didn't even need susanoo he could have swapped with baldy..



let me guess, he needed a 5 minute cool down from the last time he used it?. susano'o doesn't need cool downs


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

He used it without waiting for cooldown instantly in this same chapter.....

if you take a looked at the spoiler pages..


----------



## vered (Jun 4, 2015)

Both Naruto and Sasuke look like 2 completely clueless guys and Naruto has a sword through his body while having this expression.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> He used it instantly 2 times.. cool downs don't exist....



when?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

Swapping with shin and dropping down next to nardo..


----------



## Astrodia (Jun 4, 2015)

Mama bear does not look pleased.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 4, 2015)

It has 2 casts before going on CD


----------



## vered (Jun 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> when?



It doesn't have a cool-down and it was never stated to have one in the DB's entry as well.
Against Madara he used it several times.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 4, 2015)

The only good thing that came out of this chapter is the fact that Sasuke's katon seems to be quite effect now.

Maybe his Enton/Amaterasu burns now


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 4, 2015)

Sakura 

Sasuke's swapping has cool downs. As for why not Susanoo.............well idk


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Swapping with shin and *dropping down next to nardo*..



sasuke waisted it on that?  

he could have blocked baldys attack and shin with susano'o from the getgo preventing him from even touching his sword


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 4, 2015)

These spoiler pics...

*goes back to watch the Fallout 4 trailer*


----------



## vered (Jun 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> sasuke waisted it on that?
> 
> he could have blocked baldys attack and shin with susano'o from the getgo preventing him from even touching his sword



He didn't .Sasuke just steped to his side and protected her with his body. look at the panels he stands right ahead of her.


----------



## Indra (Jun 4, 2015)

All this to justify SS


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

vered said:
			
		

> He didn't .Sasuke just steped to his side and protected her with his body. look at the panels he stands right ahead of her.



you are looking at the wrong panel/page.......

We're talking about this two
1st time
2md time


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 4, 2015)

I called Sakura saving Sasuke. Page 3


----------



## vered (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> you are looking at the wrong panel.......



No i'm not. Sasuke stepped to the side and protected her with his body, he never switched with Shin.
Unless you mean when he faced baldy at the beginning of the chapter.
Edit: yea but that was at the beginning of the chapter.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 4, 2015)

Sasuke is such a disgrace.

He literally has the King's eyes and still looks like a punk.

Had Itachi been there, the fight would have been over the second baldy made eye contact.

Kishi is a bitch for these nerfs though. Sauce could have just used Susanoo when jumping in front of Sarada.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

> No i'm not. Sasuke stepped to the side and proteted her with his body, he never switched with Shin.
> Unless you mean when he faced baldy at the beginning of the chapter.



 we're talking about him using rinnegan.................... and the skill not having a cooldown.... so yes... we are talking about swapping with shin.

I said he could have swapped with baldy right after jumping

Addy claimed it had a cooldown

then I pointed the two events where he used the rinnegan without cooldowns this chapter....

Dude don't jump into a conversation without knowing the details surrounding it...


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2015)

vered said:


> He didn't .Sasuke just steped to his side and protected her with his body. look at the panels he stands right ahead of her.



i know he didn't but that is the point 

also talking about the  first pages of the chapter


----------



## vered (Jun 4, 2015)

Going by the panels ,it seems that Sasuke wasn't paralyzed after all as he removes the blades by himself.


----------



## Indra (Jun 4, 2015)

Susano'o :

He literally could of switched himself with Sarada in an instant, and then dodge it himself.


----------



## Kyu (Jun 4, 2015)

So it's Sasuke & Naruto's turn to job. Gotta try & make these new villains appear threatening, I suppose.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2015)

what doesdsasuke sasuke say to sakura?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 4, 2015)

Sasuke tells Sarada that he's at fault and she doesn't need to apologize in that latest spoiler pic. Then he trails off cutting himself off so he doesn't speak of his mission in front of Sarada it seems.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

> Gotta make these new villains appear threatening,



The problem is they still don't look threatening...


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Alien!?



might as well be guns with the way they use it


----------



## Kyu (Jun 4, 2015)

> The problem is they still don't look threatening...



Yeah because no one with a functioning brain believes these clowns can legitimately compete with the two demigods in front of them.

Classic Kishi.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 4, 2015)

The onions just look comical lol


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2015)

Abanikochan;53726289[B said:
			
		

> ]Sasuke tells Sarada that he's at fault and she doesn't need to apologize[/B] in that latest spoiler pic. Then he trails off cutting himself off so he doesn't speak of his mission in front of Sarada it seems.


  

but he is right.  it is his fault lol


----------



## Kyu (Jun 4, 2015)

Why must those Shin clones look so damn goofy?


----------



## vered (Jun 4, 2015)

It seems that Naruto has a very similar  super body like Madara had in his juubi mode.He doesn't seems phased by having a sword stuck through the middle of his body and instantly heals.For some reason though his kurama's face shield was turned off but not his mode.If he wasn't phased than why just standing there doing nothing .


----------



## Sora (Jun 4, 2015)

can't take shin seriously


----------



## Indra (Jun 4, 2015)

Man I would of enjoyed seeing team 7 2.0 create bonds before the movie than this stuff. /not ranting but

I hope some of this stuff retain in the movie, if not I'm going to be a bit angry.


----------



## Kyu (Jun 4, 2015)

_Now_ Kishi remembers Naruto can regenerate.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 4, 2015)

Seraphoenix said:


> Sasuke is such a disgrace.
> 
> He literally has the King's eyes and still looks like a punk.
> 
> ...



Ribcage Susano would even eliminate the need to dodge anything, so yeah, pretty much.

Also,

> can genjutsu nine bijuu at once

> doesn't try doing that against Baldy


----------



## lynxie (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't understand the complaining of PIS. 

Am I  the only one who doesn't give a sh*t about this? 

But I never was interested in their powers, too boring to care about. (except genjutsu, the ones that make you think something happened and then kishi throws the genjutsu card, such fun moments,  especially when the whole forum is mad about it) 

I am interested in the blabla parts. 

I hope we won't see much fights in this Gaiden. 
I want my drama


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

> Now Kishi remembers Naruto can regenerate



So that killed the notion that people used to claim he lost it.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Ribcage Susano would even eliminate the need to dodge anything, so yeah, pretty much.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...



MS immune to renigan jutsu i guess


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> So that killed the notion that people used to claim he lost it.



Kyuubi regeneration will always be there, so it should be expected in one way or another.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

> I want my drama



You're reading the wrong genre.... if you want drama...



> Kyuubi regeneration will always be there, so it should be expected in one way or another.



I know.. I just saw some poster jumping to that conclusion.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 4, 2015)

I'll have to admit, that Sakura panel is pretty awesome.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 4, 2015)

Had it not been for the Fallout 4 trailer, today would have been a bust. We've seen situations in the past in which Naruto, Sasuke and others could do something and they didn't but never do this degree. These characters look idiotic out here. 

The only thing Kishi did during that break was count his dollar bills. He didn't even research I'm sure. This is preposterous.


----------



## Kyu (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> So that killed the notion that people used to claim he lost it.



Wait heal himself or heal other people?  Cause he could heal himself almost instantly since the chunin prelims. That never stopped unless it was convenient for plot(see severed arm).

Current status of his restoring life force tech is up in the air.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> So that killed the notion that people used to claim he lost it.



idk who said that but personally i think he just lost jesus powers like elemental rasengans and  regenerating other people's eyes and stuff.


----------



## Indra (Jun 4, 2015)

How do people translate Sasuke's thing and only put one sentence? It looks more than that


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

> Cause he could heal himself almost instantly since the chunin prelims.



Heal himself.. because events during Vote 2... and his arm


----------



## vered (Jun 4, 2015)

Kyu said:


> Wait heal himself or heal other people?  Cause he could heal himself almost instantly since the chunin prelims.
> 
> Current status of his restoring lifeforce tech is up in the air.



Healing himself. The current status of the 6th paths mode is unknown for now but the restoring power of the RS was probably lost since it was part of the tattoo power.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 4, 2015)

Kyu said:


> Yeah because no one with a functioning brain believes these clowns can legitimately compete with the two demigods in front of them.
> 
> Classic Kishi.



I told you people not everything about huge attacks and megas, but do you listen? No. 

****
Sasuke not using his Sasunoo is just like when that fodder madara had the strongest Plot shield to ever existed. When he stabbed Sasuke without him (Sasuke) doing anything to protect himself. 

but since I always knew that battles do not always go that way and who has the bigger jutsu, I am at least not mad.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 4, 2015)

lndra said:


> How do people translate Sasuke's thing and only put one sentence? It looks more than that



I?m sorry


----------



## Kyu (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Heal himself.. because events during Vote 2... and his arm



Him losing Kyuubi healing...some people I swear.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> I?m sorry



no, its one long sentance. 

so much for that sasusaku moment i was hoping for


----------



## falconzx (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Heal himself.. because events during Vote 2... and his arm



Kurama.exe was shutdown at that moment


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 4, 2015)

...wait a second: did Sasuke just admit _he_ was in the wrong?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> no, its one long sentance.
> 
> so much for that sasusaku moment i was hoping for



Well I copied and paste 

This is what I get for having one of those somewhat popular Tumblr blogs


----------



## Indra (Jun 4, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> I’m sorry


No I'm not blaming you, I'm just questioning the translation itself. Not that it's bad or anything.

Just looks small being compared to what's being written. I could be wrong of course, please don't be sad ~


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 4, 2015)

Having Sakura with those Shinions in the lab, I thought that I'm watching Despicable Me. Lol.

So where's Chouchou?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 4, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...wait a second: did Sasuke just admit _he_ was in the wrong?



Maybe he is starting to get old. 

Or maybe he had grown attached to Sakura more than we expected...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 4, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe he is starting to get old.
> 
> Or maybe he had grown attached to Sakura more than we expected...


The simple fact that he's actually _taking responsibility for his actions_...Sasuke really has grown up and changed from that asshole he was as a teenager.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 4, 2015)

lndra said:


> No I'm not blaming you, I'm just questioning the translation itself. Not that it's bad or anything.
> 
> Just looks small being compared to what's being written. I could be wrong of course, please don't be sad ~



I was one of the first to post the spoiler pic on my tumblr and I noticed similar translations and I grabbed the most decent out of the bunch. 
It does seem short but the characters can estimate, depending.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 4, 2015)

Many people thought that Naruto lost his kyuubi chakra healing factor because incredibly insignificant injury's were slowing him down and weren't being healed, like his sprained ankle, and a dislocated shoulder.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 4, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Many people thought that Naruto lost his kyuubi chakra healing factor because incredibly insignificant injury's were slowing him down and weren't being healed, like his sprained ankle, and a dislocated shoulder.


Those injuries are a bit different than a simple stab or something, aren't they? Naruto's arm being dislocated means even healed, unless its back in the socket its not going to help, and a sprain is the same thing.


----------



## Indra (Jun 4, 2015)

Kyuubi's chakra heals flesh wounds, not dislocated shoulders lol


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 4, 2015)

what

Sasuke just spoke a long sentence and actually admitted he was in the wrong, wtf is happening


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 4, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> what
> 
> Sasuke just spoke a long sentence and actually admitted he was in the wrong, wtf is happening



A miracle!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 4, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Ribcage Susano would even eliminate the need to dodge anything, so yeah, pretty much.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


all for the sake of purullulz, to show that he actually cares about Sarada and is ready to get pierced for her(like he did with Naruto)

i think its so obvious that nobody will actually question it for srs


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 4, 2015)

Sasuke... saying he should be the one to apologize?....


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Indra (Jun 4, 2015)

He really looks like a fodder there...


----------



## vered (Jun 4, 2015)

Sasuke actually apologizing.
It seems like a one big fan fiction.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Well I copied and paste
> 
> This is what I get for having one of those somewhat popular Tumblr blogs



i didnt mean it in a bad way. i meant that your translation is right in the sense that it is one long sentence in different bubbles and not what indra said 

though, what got me was the last sentence right before it is indicated that he looks at sakura "however, i.... "


----------



## PinkPunkPossum (Jun 4, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> i think its so obvious that nobody will actually question it for srs



Dont underestimate this forums hate, its full of little sasukes bashing grown up sasuke


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 4, 2015)

vered said:


> Sasuke actually apologizing.
> It seems like a one big fan fiction.



:yeahsorry


----------



## Sora (Jun 4, 2015)

damn it Luiz beat me to it


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> i didnt mean it in a bad way. i meant that your translation is right in the sense that it is one long sentence in different bubbles and not what indra said
> 
> though, what got me was the last sentence right before it is indicated that he looks at sakura "however, i.... "



I know what you mean 
But yeah that last line is making me curious


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 4, 2015)

Adult shin doesn't even seem to be above Jonin level...

...PIS is real.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> i didnt mean it in a bad way. i meant that your translation is right in the sense that it is one long sentence in different bubbles and not what indra said
> 
> though, what got me was the last sentence right before it is indicated that he looks at sakura "however, i.... "



If you want it broken up as spoken, it goes like this:

...イャ...
...No...

悪いのはオレの方が
I'm more at fault...

?どう考えてもな
But even whichever way I think about it, 

お前が謝る必要はない
You didn't need to apologize. 

だが
However,  

 オレには...
To me, it's...


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> I know what you mean
> But yeah that last line is making me curious



wonder what he is hiding?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 4, 2015)

PinkPunkPossum said:


> Dont underestimate this forums hate, its full of little sasukes bashing grown up sasuke




but those were never relevant though, i talk about the ones who have some credit for being reasonable and can get what is up


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 4, 2015)

Sora said:


> damn it Luiz beat me to it



I was just faster. .


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cord (Jun 4, 2015)

vered said:


> Sasuke actually apologizing.
> It seems like a one big fan fiction.





Luiz said:


> :yeahsorry



The half-assed apology is still an apology after all. 

Also can't believe they actually added that as a Naruto Forum emoticon...lol


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> If you want it broken up as spoken, it goes like this:
> 
> ...イャ...
> ...No...
> ...



thanks OD!!!!!! 



> To me, *it's*...



story writers and their vague pronoun games


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 4, 2015)

Sora said:


> damn it Luiz beat me to it



:yeahsorry


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> wonder what he is hiding?



Perhaps Porn


----------



## Sora (Jun 4, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> :yeahsorry



                .


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 4, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> If you want it broken up as spoken, it goes like this:
> 
> ...イャ...
> ...No...
> ...



Ah thank you OD-san


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Perhaps Porn



sasuke's porn collection was in his pocket and the knifes destroyed it


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> sasuke's porn collection was in his pocket and the knifes destroyed it



Saddest story I ever heard 

Sauce we feel for you


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 4, 2015)

I think Sasuke and Sakura got divorced....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 4, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> I think Sasuke and Sakura got divorced....



If that truly happened then this series would hit a level of reality never seen since, well, since Sarada was questioning if Sakura was her real mom lmao. 

I'd crack up.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 4, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> I think Sasuke and Sakura got divorced....



I totally doubt that


----------



## Sora (Jun 4, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> I think Sasuke and Sakura got divorced....


nice theory and all but why does she wear keep wearing the Uchiha crest if they're divorced....


----------



## Indra (Jun 4, 2015)

Sora said:


> nice theory and all but why does she wear keep wearing the Uchiha crest if they're divorced....



Sarada? lol

Dunno about that theory tho


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Jun 4, 2015)

Sora said:


> nice theory and all but why does she wear keep wearing the Uchiha crest if they're divorced....





lndra said:


> Sarada? lol
> 
> Dunno about that theory tho



Hate the theory
burn it to the ground!


----------



## Trojan (Jun 4, 2015)

No tomoe.


----------



## Sora (Jun 4, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Hate the theory
> burn it to the ground!



they're married you don't need to worry


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 4, 2015)

The spoilers are too much! Sasuke <33 (go ahead and hate y'all. this bitch does not care)

It seems like this *is* going to an incredibly short series. I was hoping for 20 chapters at the least but the pace is telling me it is hopeless.


----------



## John Connor (Jun 4, 2015)

Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura are all Shadow clones

Naruto is trying to make Sarada's father look cool and then he pulls her heart strings by letting her mom(Naruto's shadow clone) get abducted. now Naruto is gaining info on these new enemies while he's in their base

also also the shadow clone pretending to be Sasuke is actually a jutsu that Naruto and Sasuke created by using the Rinnegan like Nagato did with dead bodies. its why the Rinnegan doesnt have tomoe and is only able to use one of Sasuke's Rinnegan paths and no Susano


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 4, 2015)

Rai exagerated how bad things were for Naruto and Sasuke..


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 4, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> I think Sasuke and Sakura got divorced....



That is as likely as Naruto and Hinata divorcing.

It would be better to argue that they are not married in the first place since Sasuke left Konoha after returning to it quite fast.

Then again Sakura reaffirms that Sasuke is her husband in this chapter...

Sakura and Naruto know why Sasuke is traveling and accept his mission.

The one big question is if Salad is Karin/s/Someone's else kid.

That is the only potential bad thing for SS that is still left hanging.


----------



## Rai (Jun 4, 2015)

Nothing exagerated.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 4, 2015)

Ayyyyy, chapter came a tiny bit earlier than usual, nice. 



ℜai said:


> Nothing exagerated.



Ye, you weren't. The way you phrased everything shoulda been a hinto, ne. 
But then "Sasuke is paralyzed. Sakura saves his ass" … sounds very dramatic  
"Uchiha family blabla. Sasuke and Sakura blabla"  

Well, collective speculating is bound to get messy.

Sasuke and Naruto weren't nerf'd at all. 
Sakura saved Sasuke, that's out of question. 
Just, not sure if there was the need to save them. 
I guess Sasuke would've been able to handle the situation.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

.. Sakura saving the enemy


----------



## Indra (Jun 4, 2015)

John Connor said:


> Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura are all Shadow clones
> 
> Naruto is trying to make Sarada's father look cool and then he pulls her heart strings by letting her mom(Naruto's shadow clone) get abducted. now Naruto is gaining info on these new enemies while he's in their base
> 
> also also the shadow clone pretending to be Sasuke is actually a jutsu that Naruto and Sasuke created by using the Rinnegan like Nagato did with dead bodies. its why the Rinnegan doesnt have tomoe and is only able to use one of Sasuke's Rinnegan paths and no Susano


I wish man, I wish.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

Naruto still standing and watching...


----------



## vered (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Naruto still standing and watching...



Yea, They could have ended this with one move had they wanted to.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 4, 2015)

I felt as tired reading this chapter as everyone in it looked. Damn that was... not even entertaining. The only perk was Chouchou's unenthused snacking.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 4, 2015)

Am I the only one that laughed when Sasuke's sword got stuck into Naruto's navel? Naruto was like  "......" Not hating or anything I just find that whole page hilarious 



Addy said:


> thanks OD!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> story writers and their vague pronoun games



I hate pronoun games too, it's like that since chapter 1.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 4, 2015)

This chapter was hilariooooous. Antis and fanboys will get mad 

Goddamn I have two exams today.



adeshina365 said:


> I think Sasuke and Sakura got divorced....



Da denial. 

Da reaching.


----------



## Indra (Jun 4, 2015)

Bellville said:


> I felt as tired reading this chapter as everyone in it looked. Damn that was... not even entertaining. The only perk was Chouchou's unenthused snacking.


Same. This Chapter was the worse chapter in the entire Gaiden

/inb4 pairing tards

It has nothing to do with SS. More so on the Naruto/Sasuke right now


----------



## Teachan (Jun 4, 2015)

Bellville said:


> I felt as tired reading this chapter as everyone in it looked. Damn that was... not even entertaining. The only perk was Chouchou's unenthused snacking.



Same. If I have to explain why this chapter left me cold, I'd say that I lacked energy. Kishimoto seems to do well with sassiness (totally a word), though. Oh and I did like Sakura's scream when she entered. 

It's times like these when I can't help but think that Kishimoto has lost the passion for drawing/writing this series. Maybe a comedy where everyone is sassy would be better...


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 4, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> That is as likely as Naruto and Hinata divorcing.
> 
> It would be better to argue that they are not married in the first place since Sasuke left Konoha after returning to it quite fast.
> 
> ...



well sakura did call salad her darling daughter
???


----------



## Teachan (Jun 4, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> The one big question is if Salad is Karin/s/Someone's else kid.
> 
> That is the only potential bad thing for SS that is still left hanging.



Nah. Sarada is Sakura's kid. I mean, this forced drama never convinced me, but I don't think there's any doubt about it any more.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 4, 2015)

_"Just what do you think you’re doing to my husband and darling daughter you bastards?"_ 

So they are married after all? Of course they are married some wish they not tho. 

And look he was so much angry at Sakura, wasn't it? He even tells her to not apologize.  

Sakura was so much sidelined too, right?     

That punch!!! She smashed the baldy guy pretty bad!!! 

Loved this chapter!


----------



## Arinna (Jun 4, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> _"Just what do you think you?re doing to my husband and darling daughter you bastards?"_
> 
> So they are married after all? Of course they are married some wish they not tho.
> 
> ...



Yep yep , this chapter  <3


----------



## Virgofenix (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm really disappointed by Naruto and Sauce. Madara would've shat on this guy.


----------



## vered (Jun 4, 2015)

This chapter seems like it was written by one of Naruto's fan fiction writers.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 4, 2015)

Can't believe this. Naruto and Sasuke getting rusty? I have a feeling Sakura won't do much else in this Gaiden  Cause Kishi


----------



## Night Spider (Jun 4, 2015)

Can someone explain to me what happened to little Shin? Who threw that shuriken like thing at him? His father? Confused about that part...


----------



## Platypus (Jun 4, 2015)

Night Spider said:


> Can someone explain to me what happened to little Shin? Who threw that shuriken like thing at him? His father? Confused about that part...



His father wounded/killed him (using his telekinesis MS ability) so Sakura can transplant Shin jr.'s organ(s) to Baldy


----------



## Night Spider (Jun 4, 2015)

Platypus said:


> His father wounded/killed him (using his telekinesis MS ability) so Sakura can transplant Shin jr.'s organ(s) to Baldy



Thanks. Man, that's cold.....


----------



## ch1p (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> The dumb thing with that is that he could have jump in the way and swapped with Baldy at the same time. considering what he did with the younger shin in the few pages earlier.. but kishi forgot it already



That sounds great!

Sasuke swapping places with Shin, so he can go from close to the child he wants to protect to far away from her, while Shin gets to go from far away to face to face with the girl he just tried to hurt / kill.

Truly, this is the epitome of battle expertise!


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 4, 2015)

Sasuke telling his waifu she's doesn't need to apology but him. So angry. 

and



Sasuke was telling Shin (baldy) to shut up not Sarada.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 4, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Sasuke telling his waifu she's doesn't need to apology but him. So angry.
> 
> and
> 
> ...



Makes sense considering the lack of reaction on Sarada's part after Sasuke made that comment.
Although it's weird for the official French translation ("We'll make things clear when we interrogate them. For the moment, shut up!") to make a mistake like that.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 4, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Sasuke telling his waifu she's doesn't need to apology but him. So angry.
> 
> and
> 
> ...



Yep. I had a good drink out of that too!


----------



## ASYM638 (Jun 4, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> I dunno where to post this so I'll just post it here




*So in the next issue, Naruto Gaiden will get a colored page.*


----------



## sugarmaple (Jun 4, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Chapter 7 Prediction thread...



Oooh geez thanks a lot.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 4, 2015)

Man. That was pretty bad. I don't know if I can make it through the rest of this Gaiden. I might have to take a break and just come back when it's over.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 4, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Makes sense considering the lack of reaction on Sarada's part after Sasuke made that comment.
> Although it's weird for the official French translation ("We'll make things clear when we interrogate them. For the moment, shut up!") to make a mistake like that.



To be frank I felt like the french wasn't reliable since last week, though the raws is the best source to all these confusion.


----------



## Sunseeker (Jun 4, 2015)

So this is my favorite chapter of Gaiden so far. Maybe its the action.
Something things I took out of this chapter:

-Those Aliens are freaky.
-Naruto has gotten rusty, haha. I suppose its the cost of a painful world.
-As per classical plot, the heroes have to struggle earlier in the plot before obtaining their victory.
-For 705 chapters I had little emotional investment in SS. Now I do. I blame the good storytelling in this chapter.
-Sasuke is as always, cool.
-Chouchou continues to soften the story with her humor.

And the most important takeout: NEVER EVER MAKE SAKURA ANGRY. If that expression was turned to me.... I'd have nightmares.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

^Is this guy a troll


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 4, 2015)

This chapter was funny in the end...but the most funny thing for me was Sasuke who didn't even notice that Shin Father trolled him in a big fashion:he marked Sasuke's katana even if Sasuke had his rinnegan active...
:rofl


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 4, 2015)

I think it's pretty obvious Sarada is Sakura's daughter. I don't know why people are still hung up on that. When she's outright stating "my husband and beloved daughter" right there in Sasuke's presence, what else do you honestly think? When Kishi is releasing family portraits and referring to them as "Sasuke's Family" or "Uchiha Family" and stating himself that "Sarada is the child BORN (keyword here, BORN) between Sasuke and Sakura, what more proof could you want? Lol 

I also think it's pretty obvious Sasuke cares about Sarada, unlike what some haters in here have been saying. People don't just randomly throw themselves in harms way for no reason. That's his child. It was his fatherly instinct and drive to protect her from being killed. That's what happens when you're a parent and unless you are a parent, you won't get it. I'm getting a kick out of all the complaining and hate for this chapter though. Every single anti, negative thing that's been said about Sasuke, Sakura, Sarada, etc...  has been debunked now. And I'm just laughing about it. 

That said, I'm really curious about these creatures. Baldy Shin made it quite clear they're not human by stating what he did about human evolution. Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

> I think it's pretty obvious Sarada is Sakura's daughter.



Nobody cares.


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Nobody cares.



Awww I'm sorry, was that salt you just slung at me? xD


----------



## Bellville (Jun 4, 2015)

You guys are really still hung up on that and act like the antis are heavily invested in being right about every little thing at this point... Even if someone's incorrect in their prediction, this writing doesn't seem to be improving.


----------



## Megakick (Jun 4, 2015)

I got the impression that Naruto and Sasuke were just toying with these guys, trying to get them to talk on their own.  Don't know why Sasuke doesn't just use genjutsu to get these guys to talk though


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

> Awww I'm sorry, was that salt you just slung at me? xD



How did that translate to salt?


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 4, 2015)

Getting them to talk this early would make the gaiden end earlier, and clearly they want to milk it for all it's worth.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 4, 2015)

Shin is garbage, he missed the bullseye on Naruto, while having the sharingan


----------



## Corvida (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Nobody cares.



The poll is still there


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 4, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> I know it's quite early to make such bold statement but it's time to put this out at least:
> 
> Prime Naruto isn't Hokage, it's probably The Last.



Remember when I got shit for even suggesting this


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Remember when I got shit for even suggesting this



Actually in my opinion prime Naruto is clearly the current Naruto.
What we've seen in this chapter is a clear case of PIS to the highest lv possible.
The current Naruto has the full kyubii(possibly retained 6th paths mode), has more experience, has full integration of the kyubii within his move set which means he is finally acting as a fully fledged Jinchurichi, is very analytical and calm during battle  and is more skillful all around (Shunshin etc..).
Kishi had to make them look like dummies with Naruto just standing there (and his Kurama's mode momentarily turned off for whatever reason)  and Sasuke suddenly forgetting all his abilities for the plot to advance in any way.
I'ts bad writing since Kishi could have just created a stronger villain and not this filler.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 5, 2015)

This is basically the same shit as Superman getting knocked out by a common thug with magical gloves..


----------



## Arinna (Jun 5, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> ^Is this guy a troll



Why ? because he sounds like a normal person with a normal opinion that doesn't agree with you?


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 5, 2015)

Just an observation: Maybe blood has to do with Bald-Shin's jutsu and ability to control weapons. Sasuke's sword cut Bald-Shin's hand, after all. A little like Hidan's ability.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 5, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Just an observation: Maybe blood has to do with Bald-Shin's jutsu and ability to control weapons. Sasuke's sword cut Bald-Shin's hand, after all. A little like Hidan's ability.



Kishi did draw a few panels showing Baldy's blood on the sword. I guess once the object is touched by his blood, he'll be able to freely manipulate it. Maybe that's also why he's able to use his telekinesis on Shin jr., since they're supposedly blood relatives. I also think he's only able to manipulate one object with one eye (ref. panel where multiple of his eyes are looking towards one direction, when he's redirecting those knives towards Sarada) But why the need for a sealing formula on his hand? I saw no curse/seal marks on the sword after he touched it.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 5, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Kishi did draw a few panels showing Baldy's blood on the sword. I guess once the object is touched by his blood, he'll be able to freely manipulate it. Maybe that's also why he's able to use his telekinesis on Shin jr., since they're supposedly blood relatives. I also think he's only able to manipulate one object with one eye (ref. panel where multiple of his eyes are looking towards one direction, when he's redirecting those knives towards Sarada) But why the need for a sealing formula on his hand? I saw no curse/seal marks on the sword after he touched it.



Maybe Kishimoto forgot to add it and it'll be in the digital release? He did that last time with Sakura and the Uchiha crest.  Aren't those techs tricky though? I vaguely remember something resembling it in the war arc i think?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 5, 2015)

Was it that Magnet Release fodder guy who used something similar? 

I find it an interesting MS tech though, since it has a specific requirement, unlike the others which depend solely on skill, amount of chakra, etc. and became pretty much spammable throughout the series.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 5, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Nobody cares.



*looks back at chapter 1 reactions*

Sure they don't 


Anyone know whats up with the panel where a blade is seen hurtling towards onion boy?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 5, 2015)

Megakick said:


> I got the impression that Naruto and Sasuke were just toying with these guys, trying to get them to talk on their own.  Don't know why Sasuke doesn't just use genjutsu to get these guys to talk though



They have Sharingan.



Zensuki said:


> *looks back at chapter 1 reactions*
> 
> Sure they don't


This shit was all they could spit for months too.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 5, 2015)

ch1p said:


> They have Sharingan.
> 
> 
> This shit was all they could spit for months too.


----------



## Klue (Jun 5, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Just an observation: Maybe blood has to do with Bald-Shin's jutsu and ability to control weapons. Sasuke's sword cut Bald-Shin's hand, after all. A little like Hidan's ability.



It's the seal. Sasuke thinks so too.


----------



## Rai (Jun 7, 2015)

Naruto 700 + 6 Digital RAW: Argentavis


----------



## Klue (Jun 7, 2015)

The Rinnegan, so beautiful.


----------



## Xadidax (Jun 7, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> .. Sakura saving the enemy


Kishimoto might not be the best storyteller but I'm pretty sure he won't let his heroine save the villain.


----------



## MarcAlmond (Jun 7, 2015)

Xadidax said:


> Kishimoto might not be the best storyteller but I'm pretty sure he won't let *his heroine* save the villain.


The sooner you realize that this manga doesn't have a heroine, the better


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 7, 2015)

Lol yeah, okay. Sakura is just thrown in there for convenience. It's not like she punched a god or anything and played a massive role in them winning the war. Yeah. Just background fodder. The sooner you get over your denial the better, but that's unlikely.


----------



## Bishamon (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah! One punch! That's all she needed!!!!! We all saw how effective it was!!!


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 7, 2015)

Then the bitch got kidnapped.


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 7, 2015)

More like she was accidentally sucked up into a space-time jutsu that NOBODY knew was even coming. Though you just carry on with that Sakura bashing. It's funny watching your denial.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 7, 2015)

Accident?

Talk about denial.


----------



## SharinganGirl (Jun 7, 2015)

If you paid any attention at all, Sakura being "kidnapped" was not intentional, as per explained in the raws. 

Sakura says something like she has come to the enemy’s hovel when she shows up on the lab. She’s not asked to do the surgery, Shin is doing it himself. Sakura simply points out that he’s transplanting an organ and that Shin Jr will die if he does that.

That is what is in the raw translation, so therefore she was taken by accident. I'm not the one in denial, sweetie.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 7, 2015)

Did I say anything about Sakura doing surgery?

The Juubi midget knows exactly how its jutsu works. 

If it didn't want to take Sakura it wouldn't have.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 7, 2015)

It wasn't really accidental if you consider a few points.

Mini Juubi appeared in a location where Sakura is going to get sucked by the Jutsu

Copy shins was already in a position to attack Sakura just right after they teleported meaning this was within the plan

if it was done by accident, clone shin would be surprise that a third person was transported along with the elder shin and child shin....


----------



## Oracle of Delphi (Jun 7, 2015)

Sakura getting sucked in S/T isn't accident, yet I don't think Sakura was dumb because she was sucked in. They (Sakura and Sasuke) were caught off-guard. The one who could have done something is Naruto since he already knew that Juubi can do S/T.


----------



## Klue (Jun 7, 2015)

Naruto is a Hokage who rather enjoys standing around doing nothing.


----------



## Oracle of Delphi (Jun 7, 2015)

Overall, I commend Sakura in this chapter. But knocking down Baldy with one punch doesn't mean she's already the strongest in their team (as what others have claimed in some threads). In terms of super human strength, she is. But in terms of skills, naah..
However, I do not see this chapter as a stupid fanservice, because Sakura knocking down an enemy is not surprising at all. She's done it many times. Some just couldn't accept it this time because they thought Sakura owned this chapter at the expense of others (Naruto and Sasuke).


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 8, 2015)

What was the point of taking Sakura?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 8, 2015)

Dunno.


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> she says "*he's the Indra's reincarnation, so he has Amaterasu*"
> 
> obviously this heavily implies that Indra had Amaterasu and all his reincarnations do too



Not even.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 9, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> What was the point of taking Sakura?


He wanted to show that heifer what real surgery looks like.


----------



## Trance redfox (Jun 9, 2015)

ch1p said:


> How is it Sakura's fault that jubimon pissed its panties when it saw Sakura and hit the panic button?



Sakura is trash, annoyingly shit character. Get over it


----------

